# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα πακέτα Fiber 100 XL και Fiber 200 XL

## nnn

Ανέβηκαν στο site της COSMOTE τα νέα πακέτα COSMOTE Double Play Fiber.

COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 XL, με μηνιαίο κόστος 42,53€ (κατάλογος 53,88€), με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 360 λεπτά προς κινητά.

 COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 50 XL

COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL, με μηνιαίο κόστος 49,50€ (κατάλογος 61,50€), με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 480 λεπτά προς κινητά ή διεθνή.

 COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL

COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 200 XL, με μηνιαίο κόστος 59,50€ (κατάλογος 71,50€), με απεριόριστα σταθερά και 480 λεπτά προς κινητά και διεθνή.

 COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 200 XL

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
COSMOTE Double Play Fiber: 
Nέα προγράμματα με ταχύτητες έως 200Mbps & για πρώτη φορά Εγγύηση Πραγματικής Ταχύτητας 

Αθήνα, 20 Νοεμβρίου 2017

Νέες ταχύτητες Internet 100Mbps & 200Mbps, από το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα, φέρνει ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ με τα νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play Fiber και COSMOTE Business Double Play Fiber για τα νοικοκυριά και τις επιχειρήσεις,  προσφέροντας επιπλέον, για πρώτη φορά εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας. 

Νέα προγράμματα με ταχύτητες 100Mbps & 200Mbps

Τα νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play Fiber είναι από σήμερα διαθέσιμα, προσφέροντας απεριόριστο Internet με ταχύτητες που φτάνουν τα 100Mbps ή τα 200Mbps, απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλα τα εθνικά σταθερά δίκτυα και 480 λεπτά χρόνου ομιλίας προς εθνικά κινητά ή/και κλήσεις προς διεθνή σταθερά 47 χωρών. 

Για εταιρικούς πελάτες, τα νέα προγράμματα COSMOTE Business Double Play Fiber με ταχύτητες στα 100Mbps ή τα 200Mbps, περιλαμβάνουν 2000 λεπτά κλήσεις προς όλα τα εθνικά σταθερά δίκτυα, απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς ενδοεταιρικά κινητά, έως 600 λεπτά χρόνου ομιλίας προς εθνικά κινητά και έως 600 λεπτά χρόνου ομιλίας προς διεθνή σταθερά 35 χωρών. 

Αναλυτικά τα νέα προγράμματα: 



Για πρώτη φορά προγράμματα με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας 

Ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ προσφέρει σε όλους τους νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων Double Play Fiber & Business Double Play Fiber με ταχύτητες 30Mbps και άνω, εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας. Πλέον, οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να γνωρίζουν την πραγματική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής τους, πριν από την αγορά της, και βάσει αυτής να επιλέγουν το καταλληλότερο πρόγραμμα για εκείνους. Σε περίπτωση που η πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν είναι αυτή για την οποία ενημερώθηκε ο συνδρομητής αρχικά, τότε θα μπορεί να μεταβεί στο πρόγραμμα της αμέσως μικρότερης ταχύτητας χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση. 

Όλοι οι πελάτες, νέοι και υφιστάμενοι, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αποκτήσουν τα νέα προγράμματα και να ενημερωθούν για την εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας, στο 13888, το 13818, το www.cosmote.gr ή στα καταστήματα COSMOTE και ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. 

Πολύ γρήγορο Internet σε πάνω από 2,7 εκατ. συνδέσεις, σήμερα 

Το COSMOTE Fiber1 αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα. Με μήκος διαδρομής 43.000χλμ, σήμερα δίνει τη δυνατότητα σε πάνω από 2,7 εκατ. νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις να απολαμβάνουν πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες Internet και προηγμένες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες μέσω οπτικών ινών. 

Με την ολοκλήρωση του έργου επέκτασης του δικτύου οπτικών ινών, που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη, τη δυνατότητα αυτή θα έχουν περίπου 3 εκατομμύρια νοικοκυριά  και επιχειρήσεις σε 650 πόλεις, κωμοπόλεις και οικισμούς, δηλαδή πάνω από το 60% των συνδέσεων της χώρας.

Τελικός στόχος και αναπόσπαστο μέρος των τεχνολογικών σχεδίων του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, είναι η οπτική ίνα να φτάσει στο σπίτι (Fiber-to-the-Home) και την επιχείρηση (Fiber-to-the-Business).

----------


## xristosp

H voda μας εμεινε τωρα  :Smile:  που εισαι καμαρι μου;

----------


## ThReSh

lol φτηνότερος ο ΟΤΕ από την Wind στο 200αρι πακέτο...

----------


## Iris07

Μάλλον θα πάει για νέα προσφορά η Wind!  :Razz: 




> Οπότε πως έχουν τα πράγματα ως τώρα.. 
> 
> Εάν θες το πιο φθηνό VDSL πας στο 30άρι του OTE..
> 
> Εάν θες καλό 50άρι πας στην Wind..
> * Σχετικά καλό και το 50άρι του OTE εάν δεν θες πολλά για κινητά..
> 
> Εάν θες και καλά 100άρι πας στην Wind..
> 
> Εάν θες 200άρι πας στον OTE!

----------


## nnn

> Μάλλον θα πάει για νέα προσφορά η Wind!


Τώρα τους είπα τις τιμές, είμαι στην παρουσίαση τούς  :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

- Συγγνώμη θα κάνουμε μία μικρή διακοπή και επανερχόμαστε!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## gzam

Καλές οι τιμές να είχαμε και διαθεσιμότητα καλά θα ήταν..

----------


## nnn

> - Συγγνώμη θα κάνουμε μία μικρή διακοπή και επανερχόμαστε!


Θα ρίξουν την τιμή στο 200αρι και θα κάνουν έκπτωση στα τέλη ενεργοποίησς  :Razz:

----------


## lehrer

> Καλές οι τιμές να είχαμε και διαθεσιμότητα καλά θα ήταν..


Συμφωνώ! Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα! :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες..

- - - Updated - - -

*Για ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ!*

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6282879

----------


## jap

Καλά είναι παράνοια αυτό. Από τη μια δίνει τα 200 ακριβότερα από τη Wind, από την άλλη δίνει το 50άρι όσο η Wind το 100άρι. Ένα πράγμα σημαίνει μόνο, ότι έχουν τεράστια περιθώρια στις τιμές αυτές και ότι θα παίξουν ακόμα καλύτερες τιμές στο 13888.

----------


## Iris07

To 200 είναι πιο φθηνό από Wind..
αλλά όντως πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρξουν νέες προσφορές φανερές ή όχι στις επόμενες μέρες..

να δούμε και την Vodafone..

----------


## Panos_21

> Για να δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Για ρίξτε μία ματιά εδώ!*
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...79#post6282879


Οι τιμές αυτές λέει ισχύουν για νέες συνδέσεις. Άρα για τους παλιούς πελάτες που έχουν ήδη 50αρι και θέλουν να αναβαθμίσουν σε 100αρι υποθέτω περιμένουμε να μας πάρουν τηλέφωνο από 13888 να μας κάνουν προσφορά που και πάλι θα είναι παραπάνω από 45.5 σωστά?

----------


## -21grams

> Καλά είναι παράνοια αυτό. Από τη μια δίνει τα 200 ακριβότερα από τη Wind, από την άλλη δίνει το 50άρι όσο η Wind το 100άρι. Ένα πράγμα σημαίνει μόνο, ότι έχουν τεράστια περιθώρια στις τιμές αυτές και ότι *θα παίξουν ακόμα καλύτερες τιμές στο 13888*.


Τρίτεκνε/Τρίτεχνε/Πολύδωρα «Πολυτεχνίτη κι Ερημοσπίτη», δεν μας λές πως γίνονται αυτά τα κόλπα (παζάρια) στο 5ψήφιο νούμερο να επωφεληθούμε κι εμείς οι _αδαείς_;

----------


## Iris07

> Οι τιμές αυτές λέει ισχύουν για νέες συνδέσεις. Άρα για τους παλιούς πελάτες που έχουν ήδη 50αρι και θέλουν να αναβαθμίσουν σε 100αρι υποθέτω περιμένουμε να μας πάρουν τηλέφωνο από 13888 να μας κάνουν προσφορά που και πάλι θα είναι παραπάνω από 45.5 σωστά?


Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία από το 13888.. αλλά ναι.. ή το παζαρεύεις να πάρεις την τιμή για νέα σύνδεση..
ή στην χειρότερη μόλις τελειώσει το πρόγραμμα σου κάνεις μία αίτηση στην Wind π.χ και μετά σου δίνει ο OTE την προσφορά!  :Cool: 

Αλλά όντως καλό πιστεύω θα είναι να περιμένουμε κανά μήνα ίσως.. να δούμε τι θα γίνει μέχρι τις γιορτές συνολικά!

----------


## Zer0c00L

για να δούμε γιατί διαθεσιμότητα σε εμένα που έχω 50αρα δεν βγάζει για το 100αρι ή για πιο πάνω

άρα περιμένουμε...

----------


## George1400

Ο Cosmote σε σχέση με Wind έχει το "εως" στα νέα πακέτα του ενώ η Wind δεν το έχει.

----------


## deniSun

Ωραία τα πακέτα.
Από κάλυψη;
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα δεν βλέπω να το προλαβαίνουν.

----------


## MIKU

Καλές τιμές.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ο Cosmote σε σχέση με Wind έχει το "εως" στα νέα πακέτα του ενώ η Wind δεν το έχει.


Ο nnn στο topic της Wind έγραψε 

"Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με την Wind, οι ταχύτητες 100 και 200, είναι ονομαστικά εγγυημένες μέχρι τα 350 μέτρα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ."

----------


## George1400

> Ο nnn στο topic της Wind έγραψε 
> 
> "Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με την Wind, οι ταχύτητες 100 και 200, είναι ονομαστικά εγγυημένες μέχρι τα 350 μέτρα από το ΚΑΦΑΟ."


Αχαμ, σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## sakels

350 μετρα νομιζω πως ειναι πολυ καλα. ειδικα για τις πολεις που εχουν πολυ  πυκνα τα KV

----------


## Iris07

Εγώ περιμένω την Wind για G.Fast το 2019..
Εϊμαι στα < 100 μέτρα..

Ίσως μου βγει τελικά σε καλό η αναμονή..  :Razz:

----------


## special

Η vodafone πιάστηκε στον ύπνο;Η μόνο στις αυξήσεις ξέρει να ειναι πρώτη?

----------


## Iris07

Είμαι και εγώ περίεργος για την Vodafone.. 
δεν την βλέπω να "μιλάει" ιδιαίτερα για τα νέα δίκτυα..

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ περιμένω την Wind για G.Fast το 2019..
> Εϊμαι στα < 100 μέτρα..
> 
> Ίσως μου βγει τελικά σε καλό η αναμονή..


50 με το ζόρι εδώ κι η καμπίνα μου είναι Q1 2018 για Vectoring.  :Sad:

----------


## AlexTselikas

Εσας σας ανοιγει το σιτε της cosmote?Εμενα δν ανοιγει,δεν ξερω αμα παιζει κανα routing error προς την Γαλλια.Μου κανει connection timed out

----------


## nnn

> Η vodafone πιάστηκε στον ύπνο;Η μόνο στις αυξήσεις ξέρει να ειναι πρώτη?


27 Νοεμβρίου θα τα δώσει, εκτός απροόπτου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εσας σας ανοιγει το σιτε της cosmote?Εμενα δν ανοιγει,δεν ξερω αμα παιζει κανα routing error προς την Γαλλια.Μου κανει connection timed out


Κανονικά.

----------


## petranthe

Εγώ δυστυχώς απέχω αρκετά από το KV. Παρόλο που υπάρχουν πιο κοντινά KV έχω συνδεθεί σε κάποιο που απέχει 600 μέτρα περίπου. Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση μου;

Α και κάποιος να ξυπνήσει την Vodafone από τον ύπνο.

----------


## ATG

> Η vodafone πιάστηκε στον ύπνο;Η μόνο στις αυξήσεις ξέρει να ειναι πρώτη?


Παίζει από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο.
Τι να πει;
Αντε να πει και αυτη το VDSL Fiber για να ειμαστε happy.

----------


## Meteomaniac

Το 200αρι τι ακριβως προυποθετει για να υποστηριχτει αυτη την στιγμη? Στην δικη μου περιπτωση παω μεχρι 100 με βαση τον ελεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας του ΟΤΕ, αλλα η νεα καμπινα που μπηκε προσφατα ειναι σε μικροτερη αποσταση των 100 μετρων απο το σπιτι. Σε ευθεια ειναι σχεδον 40μ.

Επισης, με το upload τι παιζει γιατι δεν βρηκα καποια αναφορα, μεχρι που φτανει στο 200αρι ?

----------


## special

> Παίζει από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο.
> Τι να πει;
> Αντε να πει και αυτη το VDSL Fiber για να ειμαστε happy.


Έστω ένα πυροτέχνημα κάτι ρε παιδακι μου,αυτοί απλώνουν οπτικές σε όλη την Ελλάδα εμείς απλώνουμε το καλύτερο φύλλο μπακλαβά πχ.Η περιμενουν να δουν τιμες χονδρικης γιατι νομιζω και αυτες εχουν βγει ποια οποτε μαλλον ψαχνουν να βρουν το κομπιουτερακι να κανουν υπολογισμους.Ας ελπισουμε αυτοι σαν τελευταιοι στις ανακοινωσης να κανουν την διαφορα :-) :-)

----------


## YAziDis

Ούτε η Νοβα έχει ανακοινώσει τίποτα ακόμη..

----------


## MIKU

Καλά η νοβα δεν έχει λάβει καν μέρος στην αναβάθμιση, άρα λογικά θα πουλήσει απλά υπηρεσία..

----------


## sierra

> για να δούμε γιατί διαθεσιμότητα σε εμένα που έχω 50αρα δεν βγάζει για το 100αρι ή για πιο πάνω
> 
> άρα περιμένουμε...


Δεν εισαι ο μονος φιλε μου , ειναι ελάχιστες οι ενεργοποιημένες καμπινες.
Προφανως το εβγαλαν γρηγορα γρηγορα χωρις να εχουν ενεργοποιησει αρκετες καμπινες.

----------


## vaskor

> Καλά η νοβα δεν έχει λάβει καν μέρος στην αναβάθμιση, άρα λογικά θα πουλήσει απλά υπηρεσία..


η νοβα ειναι πλεον στα χερια των τραπεζων κατα 60 με 70%. Μεσα στο α εξαμηνο 2018 λογικα θα πωληθει. Δεν ξερω αν τωρα θα μπει στο Fiber. Να δουμε πως θα καταληξει ..

----------


## zaharias13

Εδώ στην περιοχή που μένω δεν έχει ούτε καν 50αρα γραμμή, και εσείς μιλάτε για 100 και 200 MBPS, να γράψω αίσχος η λίγο είναι;;;

----------


## kotsis

> Συμφωνώ! Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα!


Κανε κλικ πανω στην ταχυτητα που θελεις και θα σε βγαλει σε λεπτομερειες και διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## Atheros

Η CYTA πότε θα βγάλει πακέτα;;

----------


## Archon

Μολις μιλησα στο τσατ και τους εβαλα δυσκολες ερωτησεις. Το πρωτο που εγραψα ειναι οτι θελω τιμη για να αναβαθμισω απο το 50 που εχω τωρα σε 100. Και η απαντηση ηταν να μου δωσει το λινκ να κοιταξω τις τιμες. Καλα, αυτο το ηξερα και γω να το κανω. Εν τω μεταξυ για καθε μια απαντηση εκανε και 3 λεπτα να απαντησει λες και βαριοταν ή δεν ηξερε την απαντηση. Μου γραφει οτι τωρα εχω το 50XL (42,53€ με 360' κινητα) και η τιμη για το 100 (δεν εγραψε L ή XL) ειναι 49,50€. Απανταω και γραφω οτι αν μειωσουμε τα λεπτα προς κινητα? Γινεται, μου γραφει, βαζοντας 30' προς κινητα στα 45,50€ (τιμη που με μονο 3€ για μενα ειναι τελεια). Λεω απο καταστημα μου δινουν 120' στα 45,5. Αφου περνανε ισως και 10 λεπτα? μου απανταει οτι εγινε λαθος και οτι εκ παραδρομης αναφερθηκαν τα 30' (ακομα γελαω). Το επομενο λογικο ερωτημα ειναι ποσο χρονικο διαστημα χρειαζεται για να γινει η αλλαγη. Απο 1-12 εργασιμες μερες. Χωρις δικαιολογια και φυσικα κανω μια πιο δυσκολη ερωτηση, γιατι θελει τοσο πολυ? Και δεν ηξερε να μου απαντησει. Μου γραφει τα ιδια. Ξανα ρωταω και γραφω ειναι θεμα εξοπλισμου? Απο μεριας μου? Απο μεριας σας? (Το παιζω και λιγο ασχετος). Μου γραφει οτι ο εξοπλισμος σας ειναι συμβατος (λες και δεν το ξερα) και απλα μου δινουν το ελαχιστο και το μεγιστο για να ειναι μεσα. Τελευταιο ρωτησα αν η τιμη ειναι τελικη καθως και αν μπορει να γινει η αλλαγη απο δω (εννοω απο το τσατ). Και φυσικα απανταει οτι η τιμη ειναι τελικη και οτι δεν μπορει να γινει μεσα απο δω παρα μονο απο το τηλεφωνο και περιμενω να με παρουν.

Η ουσια ειναι οτι πετυχα μια τιμη για νεους συνδρομητες (ενω δεν εχω κλεισει ουτε χρονο απο την 24μηνη δεσμευση) και απλα περιμενω τηλεφωνημα να επικυρωσω την αλλαγη και την τιμη. 45,50€ με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 120' προς κινητα. Τα λεπτα προς κινητα ισα-ισα μου φτανουν αλλα πετυχα τιμη.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Θα ριξει λοιπον τις τιμες η Wind και στο 200αρι και μετα ο ΟΤΕ θα ειναι κλασσικα ο πιο ακριβος και με διαφορα....

----------


## pankostas

Εγω παιδιά έκλεισα το 100αρι, και την Πέμπτη θα μου στειλουν νέο εξοπλισμό ειπαν. Το entry 2i έχω.
Άντε να δούμε ποιο θα στείλουν! Πιστεύω μάλλον για 1000αρι Ethernet?

----------


## kopriniotis

Σε συνδυασμο με ote tv ξέρουμε πόσο θα κανουν?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Το 50αρι σε σχέση με το 50αρι Vdsl έχει κάποια διαφορά;

----------


## spyridop

> Εγω παιδιά έκλεισα το 100αρι, και την Πέμπτη θα μου στειλουν νέο εξοπλισμό ειπαν. Το entry 2i έχω.
> Άντε να δούμε ποιο θα στείλουν! Πιστεύω μάλλον για 1000αρι Ethernet?


Το entry 2i δεν υποστηρίζει 100αρι; :Thinking: 
Ενημέρωσε μας σε παρακαλώ όταν παραλάβεις !

----------


## deniSun

> Το entry 2i δεν υποστηρίζει 100αρι;
> Ενημέρωσε μας σε παρακαλώ όταν παραλάβεις !


Αν παίξει με 17a μια χαρά το υποστηρίζει το 2i.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Στο μεταξυ βαζω το τηλεφωνο μου ή την διευθυνση μου να δω τη διαθεσιμοτητα και μου βγαζει οτι εγινε καποιο λαθος και να δοκιμασω ξανα....αθανατε ΟΤΕ.

Edit:Δοκιμασα με edge και δουλευει κανονικα...φανταζομαι τα τζιμανια του ΟΤΕ αγνοουν την υπαρξη του Quantum.

----------


## pankostas

> Το entry 2i δεν υποστηρίζει 100αρι;
> Ενημέρωσε μας σε παρακαλώ όταν παραλάβεις !


Ναι εννοειται. Πέμπτη πρωί με είπε θα έρθει. Της είπα ότι έχω το entry 2i, και μου είπε θα στείλουν αλλο. Μάλλον θα είναι έτοιμο και για 200+.
Δεν ρώτησα μαρκα. Άντε πάλι να βρούμε ρυθμίσεις ασφαλειας, καμερες ,DNS κτλ...

----------


## deniSun

> Στο μεταξυ βαζω το τηλεφωνο μου ή την διευθυνση μου να δω τη διαθεσιμοτητα και μου βγαζει οτι εγινε καποιο λαθος και να δοκιμασω ξανα....αθανατε ΟΤΕ.


Το μεσημέρι είχε μπλοκάρει τελείως.
Μάλλον είχε πολύ φόρτο με τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα.

----------


## fearhome21

Παράγγειλα και εγώ παλικάρια, πρώτα πήρα τηλέφωνο, έμαθα ακριβώς πόσο πληρώνω μηνιαίο πάγιο για 50Mbps και είναι 47,53, και λέω μπορώ να έχω μια προσφορά για 100Mbps? και μου λέει ναι, έχουμε μια, και είναι στα 52.50 ευρώ, την ρωτάω για διαθεσιμότητα κτλπ και τις λέω μετά, ok θα το σκεφτώ και θα ξανά πάρο τηλέφωνο, μπαίνω στο site τις COSMOTE και έκανα παραγγελία στην τιμή 49.50, μου αρέσει που από το τηλέφωνο λένε πιο χάλια τιμές, αλλά ένα παλικάρι πιο πάνω είπε ότι μπορείς να μειώσεις τα λεπτά για το κινητό και να το πάρεις πιο φθηνά.... μάλλον βιαστικά, εσείς σε τι τιμές παραγγείλατε παιδεία?

-Μόλις πριν 10 λεπτά έκανα την παραγγελία.

----------


## deniSun

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να παζαρέψεις τα πακέτα για πχ λιγότερα κινητά κλπ.
Αν το έκανε κάποιος ας πει πως.

----------


## ATG

> Έστω ένα πυροτέχνημα κάτι ρε παιδακι μου,αυτοί απλώνουν οπτικές σε όλη την Ελλάδα εμείς απλώνουμε το καλύτερο φύλλο μπακλαβά πχ.Η περιμενουν να δουν τιμες χονδρικης γιατι νομιζω και αυτες εχουν βγει ποια οποτε μαλλον ψαχνουν να βρουν το κομπιουτερακι να κανουν υπολογισμους.Ας ελπισουμε αυτοι σαν τελευταιοι στις ανακοινωσης να κανουν την διαφορα :-) :-)


Οι αναβαθμίσεις στα συστηματά τους δεν ειναι τις ιδιες ημερομηνιες με του ΟΤΕ
Οπότε λογικα την αλλη εβδομαδα θα δουμε και τα της Vodafone εκτός απροόπτου.

Επίσης δεν υπαρχει σοβαρος παροχος που βγαζει τιμες την τελευταια στιγμη.
Οι τιμες έχουν μελετηθεί και δεν εχουν να κανουν τοσο με τον ανταγωνισμο (για ολες τις εταιρίες).

----------


## pcgod

παιδια έχετε ακουσει τπτ για rural 100αρα και 200αρα?  καποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα?
στη διαθεσιμοτητα μου τα εμφανίζει ως μη διαθέσιμα προς το παρον.
τωρα εχω 50/30  με attainable  150/60.
στη καμπινα ειμαι ο μαναδικος συνδρομητής... πριβε καμπινα χεχε(σε χωριο 30 κατοικων)
και ειναι καμια 60αρια μετρα απο το σπιτι μου

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Στο πατρικό μου έχουμε την 50αρα με 37,28 ευρω το μήνα (ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν 3 βδομαδες). Αρα για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα χρειάζεται +12 ευρώ; δεν είναι ασχημη η τιμή, αλλά δεν ξερω πόσο θα ψηθούν για 100αρα οι γονείς και τα αδέρφια  :Razz:  .

----------


## fearhome21

Όπα, τι εννοεί εδώ?? δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι είδη συνδρομητής 50άρας, σε αναβάθμιση 100Mbps, θα χρεο8ώ τέλος ενεργοποιήσεις?????

----------


## Archon

Μολις με πηρανε τηλεφωνο και επιβεβαιωσαν τα παραπανω. Απεριοριστα σταθερα (κλασσικα), 120' προς κινητα στα 45,50€ (μονο 3€ παραπανω για διπλασια ταχυτητα, οχι κι ασχημα!) Δεν εκανα κατι για να παρω λιγοτερα λεπτα. Απο το καταστημα τοσο δινουν. Αυτο ηταν το επιχειρημα για να μου μειωσουν την τιμη. Τα 49,50€ ειναι με 480' προς κινητα ή εξωτερικο αλλα για μενα πηγαινει πολυ. Ρωτησα μηπως μπορουμε να κανουμε κανα μαγικο για να βαλουμε παραπανω λεπτα προς κινητα αλλα δεν γινεται μου λεει. Ο εξοπλισμος δεν θα αλλαξει γιατι ειναι συμβατος και αν θελησω στο μελλον να βαλω 200 τοτε θα το αλλαξουν (γιατι το ρωτησα και αυτο). Και στο τελος μου λεει οτι ειναι για 24 μηνες και η τιμη θα παει στα 57,50€. Λεω οταν θα ληξει το συμβολαιο, μπορει να εχουμε οπτικη ινα 1 Gbps και εκανε "εεεεεεεεεε" γιατι δεν καταλαβε τι ειπα. Ή δεν ηξερε τι να απαντησει ή δεν ηξερε την οπτκη ινα ή το 1Gbps (που υποστηριζει η ινα) ή ολα μαζι. Περιμενα να απαντησει οτι τωρα ειναι οπτικη ινα αλλα δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο. Με ακουσε οτι ειμαι σχετικος γυρω απο ολο αυτο και δεν το συνεχισε ισως γι΄αυτο. Παντως βιαζοταν να γινει η ολη διαδικασια γιατι μαλλον εχει πεσει πολλη δουλεια.

----------


## Ravager

Έμενα το Καφαο είναι γύρω στα 20 μέτρα θα έχω 200  :ROFL:  :Clap:

----------


## pankostas

> Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να παζαρέψεις τα πακέτα για πχ λιγότερα κινητά κλπ.
> Αν το έκανε κάποιος ας πει πως.


Για 100αρα παιδιά υπάρχουν δυο πακετα. Ουτε παζάρια ούτε τιποτα. Όπως το L και το XL στα 50.
Το ένα 45.5€ και το άλλο 52.5€.

- - - Updated - - -

Ορίστε εδω:

----------


## fearhome21

> Για 100αρα παιδιά υπάρχουν δυο πακετα. Ουτε παζάρια ούτε τιποτα. Όπως το L και το XL στα 50.
> Το ένα 45.5€ και το άλλο 52.5€.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ορίστε εδω:


Κοίτα τώρα... σαν παρανομία είναι, παραπληροφόρηση του πελάτη,η κοπέλα που μίλησα στο τηλέφονο δεν μου ανάφερε 2 πακέτα, μόνο αυτό με τα 52.5, έλεος, και πήγα παράγγειλα το 100MbpsXL (δεν με πολύ ενδιαφέρουν τα λεπτά) στα 49,50, μπορώ να το ακυρώσο? δεν φτεό εγώ, αυτή η τιμή την παίρνεις μόνο από κατάστημα??

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αν παίξει με 17a μια χαρά το υποστηρίζει το 2i.


Μπας και του στείλουν ένα με υποστήριξη G.993.5 για Profile35a;

----------


## deniSun

Το 30άρι το δίνουν πιο ακριβά από το 50άρι.

----------


## konig

> Θα ρίξουν την τιμή στο 200αρι και θα κάνουν έκπτωση στα τέλη ενεργοποίησς


γιατι υπαρχει τελος ενεργοποιησης ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ?

----------


## deniSun

> Μπας και του στείλουν ένα με υποστήριξη G.993.5 για Profile35a;


Θα δείξει.
Το 200άρι όμως θα αργήσει να έρθει.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Θα δείξει.
> Το 200άρι όμως θα αργήσει να έρθει.


Το έδαφος προετοιμάζεται όμως.

----------


## Polynomial

> Κοίτα τώρα... σαν παρανομία είναι, παραπληροφόρηση του πελάτη,η κοπέλα που μίλησα στο τηλέφονο δεν μου ανάφερε 2 πακέτα, μόνο αυτό με τα 52.5, έλεος, και πήγα παράγγειλα το 100MbpsXL (δεν με πολύ ενδιαφέρουν τα λεπτά) στα 49,50, μπορώ να το ακυρώσο? δεν φτεό εγώ, αυτή η τιμή την παίρνεις μόνο από κατάστημα??


Εμένα (ως συνδρομητής ΟΤΕ VDSL 50 ούτε 2μήνες τώρα) στο κατάστημα μου έλεγαν για αναβάθμιση στα 52.5 για το 100 L (120' κινητά) επειδή δεν είμαι νέος πελάτης ενώ στο 13888 (από την ίδια τη γραμμή) μου είπε κατευθείαν 45.5 για το ίδιο πακέτο. 

Επίσης, για το router είδα στο κατάστημα που διάβαζε η κοπέλα για τα νέα πακέτα λέει θέλει Speedport W 724V ή OXYGEN. Πέμπτη πρωί θα έρθει το καινούριο από το 13888.

----------


## deniSun

Τα έχει παίξει το σύστημα.
Εξαφάνισε τα 100Μ και 200Μ.

----------


## MIKU

Να μας ενημερώσεις, εε??

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ναι εννοειται. Πέμπτη πρωί με είπε θα έρθει. Της είπα ότι έχω το entry 2i, και μου είπε θα στείλουν αλλο. Μάλλον θα είναι έτοιμο και για 200+.
> Δεν ρώτησα μαρκα. Άντε πάλι να βρούμε ρυθμίσεις ασφαλειας, καμερες ,DNS κτλ...


Αν λεχεις την καλωσύνη πες μας ποιο θα παραλάβεις και τι μέγιστο profile διαθέτει στο modulation parameters.

----------


## MIKU

> Τα έχει παίξει το σύστημα.
> Εξαφάνισε τα 100Μ και 200Μ.


Ή βάζουν και τα πακετα με λιγότερα κινητά ή δέχτηκαν πολλές παραγγελίες..

----------


## voithostyrempora2

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290029_prod

----------


## deniSun

> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290029_prod


Σαν link υπάρχει αλλά στη σελίδα με τα fiber... όχι πλέον.
Θα εξαντλήθηκε το προϊόν.  :Whistle:

----------


## fearhome21

Καλά οι Developers του Site είναι λίγο κοιμισμένοι έτσι, παραπληροφόρηση και λοίπουν τα L, αυτό κάνει τον πελάτη να νομίζει ότι στο 100 και 200 δεν υπάρχουν L, και εγώ είμαι Developer και σίγουρα δεν δουλέυει 1 άτομο πάνω στο Site, οπότε δεν δικαιολογούνται αυτά που γίνονται, είχαν τόσες μέρες να τα ετοιμάσουν όλα και απλά να ενεργοποιήσουν το "switch" σήμερα....

----------


## Iris07

> Σαν link υπάρχει αλλά στη σελίδα με τα fiber... όχι πλέον.
> Θα εξαντλήθηκε το προϊόν.


Χεχε..
τελικά φαίνεται έκανε δουλειά σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ!  :Razz:

----------


## FuS

> Όπα, τι εννοεί εδώ?? δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι είδη συνδρομητής 50άρας, σε αναβάθμιση 100Mbps, θα χρεο8ώ τέλος ενεργοποιήσεις?????
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188405


Όχι δεν θα χρεωθείς κάτι.




> Εγω παιδιά έκλεισα το 100αρι, και την Πέμπτη θα μου στειλουν νέο εξοπλισμό ειπαν. Το entry 2i έχω.
> Άντε να δούμε ποιο θα στείλουν! Πιστεύω μάλλον για 1000αρι Ethernet?


Μου κάνει εντύπωση διότι (αν έχω κοιτάξει σωστά) πελάτες που έχουν ήδη το entry 2i δεν λαμβάνουν νεό εξοπλισμό.
Ενημέρωσε μας όταν είναι και πες μας τι σου στείλανε.




> Κοίτα τώρα... σαν παρανομία είναι, παραπληροφόρηση του πελάτη,η κοπέλα που μίλησα στο τηλέφονο δεν μου ανάφερε 2 πακέτα, μόνο αυτό με τα 52.5, έλεος, και πήγα παράγγειλα το 100MbpsXL (δεν με πολύ ενδιαφέρουν τα λεπτά) στα 49,50, μπορώ να το ακυρώσο? δεν φτεό εγώ, *αυτή η τιμή την παίρνεις μόνο από κατάστημα*??


Όχι, την παίρνεις και από το 13888.

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια να ρωτησω. Σιγα σιγα θα ενεργοποιηθουν και οι καμπινες στη περιοχη μου... Θα μας παρουν για προσφορα οταν γινει λετε ; εχει γινει σε κανεναν ; Γιατι πηρα και ρωτησα στο 13888 τι τιμες παιζουν και απογοητευτηκα...

----------


## Polynomial

https://i.imgur.com/S0vzsiO.png Μέσα σε 45 λεπτά από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888 με το Speedport 2i.  :Clap: 


και ένα http://www.speedtest.net/result/6810324255.png

----------


## fearhome21

> Παιδια να ρωτησω. Σιγα σιγα θα ενεργοποιηθουν και οι καμπινες στη περιοχη μου... Θα μας παρουν για προσφορα οταν γινει λετε ; εχει γινει σε κανεναν ; Γιατι πηρα και ρωτησα στο 13888 τι τιμες παιζουν και απογοητευτηκα...


Από περιέργια, τι τιμές σου είπαν?

----------


## deniSun

> https://i.imgur.com/S0vzsiO.png Μέσα σε 45 λεπτά από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888 με το Speedport 2i.


Άρα παραμένει το 2i και από profile το 17a.

----------


## fearhome21

> https://i.imgur.com/S0vzsiO.png Μέσα σε 45 λεπτά από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888 με το Speedport 2i. 
> 
> 
> και ένα http://www.speedtest.net/result/6810324255.png


Κολόφαρδεεεεεε, speedtest όπως είσαι παρακαλώ.

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδια να ρωτησω. Σιγα σιγα θα ενεργοποιηθουν και οι καμπινες στη περιοχη μου... Θα μας παρουν για προσφορα οταν γινει λετε ; εχει γινει σε κανεναν ; Γιατι πηρα και ρωτησα στο 13888 τι τιμες παιζουν και απογοητευτηκα...


Εμένα μου στέλνουν συχνά προσφορές στο My Cosmote!  :Cool:

----------


## FuS

Απλά προς ενημέρωση: 
α) Συμβατα router είναι τα speedport entry 2i και το W724 καθώς και το Oxygen.
β) Η ενεργοποίηση (μετατροπή πακέτου σε υφιστάμενο πελάτη) γίνεται -εκτός απροόπτου- σε μερικά λεπτά της ώρας. Τυπικά όμως -υπάρχει τέτοια ενημέρωση- θα σα λένε από 1 έως 12 εργάσιμες . Οπότε μη σας φανεί παράξενο.

----------


## deniSun

> Κολόφαρδεεεεεε, speedtest όπως είσαι παρακαλώ.


Τι να το κάνεις;
Δεν βλέπεις συγχρονισμό;

----------


## Polynomial

> Άρα παραμένει το 2i και από profile το 17a.


Περίπου, όταν είπα στο τηλ ότι το 2i παίζει με 17α μου είπε ότι χρείαζομαι καινούριο router, το έβαλε για Πέμπτη, δεν ρώτησα τη router είναι.

----------


## deniSun

> Περίπου, όταν είπα στο τηλ ότι το 2i παίζει με 17α μου είπε ότι χρείαζομαι καινούριο router, το έβαλε για Πέμπτη, δεν ρώτησα τη router είναι.


Αν βγήκε Γερμανός σίγουρα θα σου πάρουν πίσω το παλιό και θα σου στείλουν νέο πίσω (καινούργιο).
Θέμα πολιτικής για τις αποθήκες τους.
Εκτός βέβαια αν όντως δίνουν κάτι νέο.
Πάντως στην σελίδα με το support δεν εμφάνισαν νέο μοντέλο.
Ίσως/σίγουρα για όσους πάνε στο 200άρι.

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι γίνεται στην σελίδα τους.. μου φαίνεται αλλάζουν τις τιμές στο 30άρι..

----------


## Archon

Το εχουν συστημα φαινεται. Μετα απο 45 λεπτα, με πηρε η ιδια κοπελα και μου λεει οτι τελικα θα γινει αλλαγη εξοπλισμου με το W724 την Πεμπτη (και επιστροφη του 2i σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα εντος 10 ημερων). Και για την απορια, το UPS που δινουν ειναι συμβατο και ολα ΟΚ. Μα εγω επιτηδες ρωτησα επειδη το ειδα εδω μεσα. Υπομονη 3 μερουλες.

----------


## matelas

> https://i.imgur.com/S0vzsiO.png Μέσα σε 45 λεπτά από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888 με το Speedport 2i. 
> 
> 
> και ένα http://www.speedtest.net/result/6810324255.png


Τέτοιου είδους post πρέπει να απαγορευτούν από τους όρους του forum.

Δείξτε λίγο έλεος σε εμάς που είμαστε στα 4mbps και δεν θα δούμε ποτέ vectoring.  :Evil:

----------


## deniSun

> Κάτι γίνεται στην σελίδα τους.. μου φαίνεται αλλάζουν τις τιμές στο 30άρι..


Το έγραψα πιο πάνω.
Δεν άλλαξαν τιμές στο 30άρι.
Απλά εξαφάνισαν τα 100 και 200.

----------


## Iris07

> Το έγραψα πιο πάνω.
> Δεν άλλαξαν τιμές στο 30άρι.
> Απλά εξαφάνισαν τα 100 και 200.


Άμα ξαναδεις τώρα χάθηκε και ένα πακέτο από το 30άρι.. είχαν 3 τώρα έχουν 2..

----------


## deniSun

> Το εχουν συστημα φαινεται. Μετα απο 45 λεπτα, με πηρε η ιδια κοπελα και μου λεει οτι τελικα θα γινει αλλαγη εξοπλισμου με το W724 την Πεμπτη (και επιστροφη του 2i σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα εντος 10 ημερων). Και για την απορια, το UPS που δινουν ειναι συμβατο και ολα ΟΚ. Μα εγω επιτηδες ρωτησα επειδη το ειδα εδω μεσα. Υπομονη 3 μερουλες.


Είσαι σίγουρος;
Το W724 είναι για τα σκουπίδια.
Το έδιναν παλιά με ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ προβλήματα και αναγκάστηκαν να το αλλάξουν με το 2i.
Αν πράγματι είναι να σου το δώσουν, να μην το δεχθείς.
Να παραμείνεις στο 2i.

----------


## ArisVrz

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα. Προσωπικά μόλις μίλησα με 13888 και μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στον αριθμό μου (και απο έλεγχο στο site όλη μου η πόλη (Λιβαδειά) φαίνεται να μήν έχει πάνω απο το 50άρι)... Παρόλα αυτά ξέρω με βεβαίοτητα μέσα απο πίνακες που είδα και απο το σκάψιμο που έκαναν σε όλη την πόλη οτι έχουμε Vectoring στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τουλάχιστον. Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει και αν θα δώσουν μεγαλύτερη διαθεσιμότητα αργότερα?

----------


## deniSun

> Άμα ξαναδεις τώρα χάθηκε και ένα πακέτο από το 30άρι.. είχαν 3 έχουν 2..


Έχω βάλει screenshot παραπάνω με 2 30άρια και 2 50άρια.

----------


## ababapanos

Υπαρχει κανεις που να ειναι πολυ κοντα και να  παιρνει απο ΑΚ και οχι απο καμπινα και να του δινει διαθεσημοτητα για 100αρα?

----------


## Archon

> Είσαι σίγουρος;
> Το W724 είναι για τα σκουπίδια.
> Το έδιναν παλιά με ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ προβλήματα και αναγκάστηκαν να το αλλάξουν με το 2i.
> Αν πράγματι είναι να σου το δώσουν, να μην το δεχθείς.
> Να παραμείνεις στο 2i.


Τοσο χαλια ειναι? Μηπως εχει φτιαξει με καποιο firmware update? Βλεπω τα χαρακτηριστικα του και μου φαινεται καλο. Καλυτερο απο το speedport. Ταχυτερο σε ασυρματο (1300Mbps αν δεν κανω λαθος) και ενσυρματο (1000Mbps). Δεν κανω κατι extreme στο δικτυο μου για να εχω προβληματα. Εκτος κι αν ειναι ακομα και στο απλο δικτυο χαλια.

----------


## deniSun

> Τοσο χαλια ειναι? Μηπως εχει φτιαξει με καποιο firmware update? Βλεπω τα χαρακτηριστικα του και μου φαινεται καλο. Καλυτερο απο το speedport. Ταχυτερο σε ασυρματο (1300Mbps αν δεν κανω λαθος) και ενσυρματο (1000Mbps). Δεν κανω κατι extreme στο δικτυο μου για να εχω προβληματα. Εκτος κι αν ειναι ακομα και στο απλο δικτυο χαλια.


Είναι ίδιο με το 2i αλλά πολύ ασταθές.
Πολλά κολλήματα κλπ.
Γι αυτό το άλλαξαν αμέσως.

----------


## fearhome21

Ρε παλικάρια θα με τρελάνετε? πήρα *ΞΑΝΑ* το 13888 τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με άνδρα αυτή την φορά και του λέω, παρακαλώ μπορώ να μα μάθω *ΟΛΕΣ* της προσφορές για 100Mbps? και μου λέει μάλιστα, δώστε μου 1 λεπτάκη και αρχίζει, 100MbpsL σε 52.5 ευρώ και 100MbpsXL σε 56,50 ευρώ, και του λέω, αρκετά άτομα σε ένα forum το οποίο παρακολουθώ πήραν πακέτο 100MbpsL σε τιμή 45,50 και μου λέει αποκλιέτε αυτό, η τιμές που σας έδωσα είναι αυτές και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες, και εγώ άρχισα να το παίζω λίγο λολαμένος, και τον πίεσα τον άνθρωπο, είσαι σίγουρος? μήπως κάνεις λάθος? κτλπ κλτπ, και μου λέει όχι.. οπότε τι ακριβώς γίνετε? θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## deniSun

> Ρε παλικάρια θα με τρελάνετε? πήρα *ΞΑΝΑ* το 13888 τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με άνδρα αυτή την φορά και του λέω, παρακαλώ μπορώ να μα μάθω *ΟΛΕΣ* της προσφορές για 100Mbps? και μου λέει μάλιστα, δώστε μου 1 λεπτάκη και αρχίζει, 100MbpsL σε 52.5 ευρώ και 100MbpsXL σε 56,50 ευρώ, και του λέω, αρκετά άτομα σε ένα forum το οποίο παραλουθώ πήραν πακέτο 100MbpsL σε τιμή 45,50 και μου λέει αποκλιέτε αυτό, η τιμές που σας έδοσα είναι αυτές και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες, και εγώ άρχισα να το παίζω λίγο λολαμένος, και τον πιέσα τον άνθρωπο, είσαι σίγουρος? μήπως κάνεις λάθος? κτλπ κλτπ, και μου λέει οχι.. οπότε τι ακριβώς γίνετε? θα τρελαθώ...


Βάλε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα δεν εμφανίζονται στην σελίδα τους...
Τι πουλάνε;

----------


## fearhome21

> Βάλε ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα δεν εμφανίζονται στην σελίδα τους...
> Τι πουλάνε;


Αδερφέ εγώ τράβηξα φωτογραφία πριν τα βγάλουν, μάλλον έβαλαν λάθος τιμές, γιατί στο 13888 εμένα όλο τρελές τιμές μου λένε, ενώ στο Site ήταν 49,50 to XL

Η Φωτογραφία:

----------


## Billionaire

Τα πακέτα VDSL καταργήθηκαν?
Δεν τα είδα στο site τους.
Δεν υπάρχει πια σαν τεχνολογία στον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## petranthe

χαχα άλλαξαν τις τιμές!

----------


## jkoukos

> Ρε παλικάρια θα με τρελάνετε? πήρα *ΞΑΝΑ* το 13888 τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με άνδρα αυτή την φορά και του λέω, παρακαλώ μπορώ να μα μάθω *ΟΛΕΣ* της προσφορές για 100Mbps? και μου λέει μάλιστα, δώστε μου 1 λεπτάκη και αρχίζει, 100MbpsL σε 52.5 ευρώ και 100MbpsXL σε 56,50 ευρώ, και του λέω, αρκετά άτομα σε ένα forum το οποίο παρακολουθώ πήραν πακέτο 100MbpsL σε τιμή 45,50 και μου λέει αποκλιέτε αυτό, η τιμές που σας έδωσα είναι αυτές και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες, και εγώ άρχισα να το παίζω λίγο λολαμένος, και τον πίεσα τον άνθρωπο, είσαι σίγουρος? μήπως κάνεις λάθος? κτλπ κλτπ, και μου λέει όχι.. οπότε τι ακριβώς γίνετε? θα τρελαθώ...


Σου απαντήσαμε στο άλλο θέμα που ρώτησες το ίδιο. Ανέκαθεν ίσχυε σε όλους τους παρόχους, ότι μπορεί να δοθεί διαφορετική προσφορά στον καθένα.

----------


## FuS

> χαχα άλλαξαν τις τιμές!


Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν αλλάξανε καμία τιμή. Απλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν φαίνεται το πακέτο Fiber 100L (45,5 ευρώ)

----------


## TheViper

> 50 με το ζόρι εδώ κι η καμπίνα μου είναι Q1 2018 για Vectoring.


Τυχερε. Κ γω για vectoring Q1 2018 ειμαι, αλλα ουτε καν vdsl προς το παρον!!!

----------


## pankostas

Χαμός όντως! Δεν το περίμενα, τόση ανοργανωσιά! Πάντως εγώ έπεσα σε καλο ατομο στη εξυπηρέτηση, μου είπε κατευθείαν 45,50€ τελική τιμή με φόρους. Και θα μου στείλει και νέο ρούτερ Πέμπτη πρωί, θα ενημερώσω ποιο θα είναι.
Πάντως μέχρι Πέμπτη , μου είπε θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## FuS

> Χαμός όντως! Δεν το περίμενα, τόση ανοργανωσιά! Πάντως εγώ έπεσα σε καλο ατομο στη εξυπηρέτηση, μου είπε κατευθείαν 45,50€ τελική τιμή με φόρους. Και θα μου στείλει και νέο ρούτερ Πέμπτη πρωί, θα ενημερώσω ποιο θα είναι.
> Πάντως μέχρι Πέμπτη , μου είπε θα έχει γίνει η αναβάθμιση.


Τρελός χαμός όντως. Για λόγους που δεν θέλω να γράψω εδώ.
Και το κακό είναι πως οι μόνοι που δεν φταίνε είναι τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν στο front office και μιλάτε μαζί τους. Οπότε συνιστώ λίγο υπομονή μαζί τους.
(γενικά το αναφέρω αυτό, δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα προσωπικά  :Smile:  )

----------


## YAziDis

Παντως, βλεπω τρελο πανζουρλισμο για το 100αρι εδω μεσα και απο ατομα που εχουν το 50αρι. Απο απορια, το δουλευετε το ιντερνετ λογο εργασιας ή για προσωπικη χρηση; γιατι πολυ κακο για το τιποτα απ την πρωτη μερα.. πολυ ανοργανωτος ο ΟΤΕ, και δεν ακουω για καμια τρελη προσφορα..  :Sorry:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αδερφέ εγώ τράβηξα φωτογραφία πριν τα βγάλουν, μάλλον έβαλαν λάθος τιμές, γιατί στο 13888 εμένα όλο τρελές τιμές μου λένε, ενώ στο Site ήταν 49,50 to XL
> 
> Η Φωτογραφία:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188411


Με μια μικρή λεπτομέρια. Στα αριστερα στα φίλτρα υπάρχει/υπήρχε η επιλογή για Operating System (NAI/OXI). Τα πακέτα των 100/200 ήταν στην κατηγορία "Operating System ΟΧΙ"  με ότι αυτό σημαίνει.

----------


## pankostas

Ποια Πέμπτη?????
Εδώ και 3 ώρες!!!! Τώρα το είδα!
Άντε πάλι τηλέφωνο για Fast!

----------


## fearhome21

> Ποια Πέμπτη?????
> Εδώ και 3 ώρες!!!! Τώρα το είδα!
> Άντε πάλι τηλέφωνο για Fast!


Καλορίζικη παλικάρη.




> Παντως, βλεπω τρελο πανζουρλισμο για το 100αρι εδω μεσα και απο ατομα που εχουν το 50αρι. Απο απορια, το δουλευετε το ιντερνετ λογο εργασιας ή για προσωπικη χρηση; γιατι πολυ κακο για το τιποτα απ την πρωτη μερα.. πολυ ανοργανωτος ο ΟΤΕ, και δεν ακουω για καμια τρελη προσφορα..


Προσωπικά αδερφέ είμαι Developer και έχω Servers που κάνω Uploading συνέχεια και Downloading, και κατεβάζω και αρκετά γενίκα. Στην 50L VDSL που είμαι εχώ πάγιο 47,53 και μπορώ να πάρο την 100άρα σε 49,50 οπότε why not? σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνω τον χρόνο, με συμφέρει.

----------


## petranthe

> Ποια Πέμπτη?????
> Εδώ και 3 ώρες!!!! Τώρα το είδα!
> Άντε πάλι τηλέφωνο για Fast!



Καλορίζικη φίλε. Η καμπίνα είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου; :Razz:

----------


## pankostas

> Καλορίζικη φίλε. Η καμπίνα είναι μέσα στο σπίτι σου;


Σχεδόν!  :Smile:  Ευχαριστω

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλορίζικη παλικάρη.
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά αδερφέ είμαι Developer και έχω Servers που κάνω Uploading συνέχεια και Downloading, και κατεβάζω και αρκετά γενίκα. Στην 50L VDSL που είμαι εχώ πάγιο 47,53 και μπορώ να πάρο την 100άρα σε 49,50 οπότε why not? σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνω τον χρόνο, με συμφέρει.


Αφού μπορείς να την πάρεις στα 45,50€, όπως εγώ.Γιατι 49?

----------


## Mirmidon

Άντε βγάλε άκρη.

----------


## fearhome21

> Σχεδόν! 
> Αφού μπορείς να την πάρεις στα 45,50€, όπως εγώ.Γιατι 49?


Μα δεν μπορώ αδερφέ, δεν είδες ότι έχω πάρει 2 φόρες το 13888 και την μια μου είπε η κοπέλα 52.5 και δεν ανέφερε άλλο πακέτο ενώ ένας άνδρας μου είπε 52.5 για 100L και 56,50 για 100XL, και τον πίεσα αλλά τίποτα, τα ίδια, τι να κάνω? από παραγγελία στην σελίδα αργεί μάλλον, ούτε τηλέφονο δεν με πήραν ακόμα.

----------


## FuS

> Αφού μπορείς να την πάρεις στα 45,50€, όπως εγώ.Γιατι 49?


Το 45,5 ευρώ αφορά το πακέτο με τα 120' σε κινητά (L) ενώ το πακέτο με τα 49,5 ευρώ αφορά το πακέτο με τα 480' σε κινητά ή διεθνή σταθερά (XL).

Εάν το υπάρχουν πακέτο που έχει είναι με 360' σε κινητά δεν ξέρω αν θα τον αφήσουν να πάει στο πακέτο με τα 45,5 ευρώ. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα του πούνε ότι μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί αλλά στο XL πακέτο με τα 49,5 ευρώ.

----------


## fearhome21

> Το 45,5 ευρώ αφορά το πακέτο με τα 120' σε κινητά (L) ενώ το πακέτο με τα 49,5 ευρώ αφορά το πακέτο με τα 480' σε κινητά ή διεθνή σταθερά (XL).
> 
> Εάν το υπάρχουν πακέτο που έχει είναι με 360' σε κινητά δεν ξέρω αν θα τον αφήσουν να πάει στο πακέτο με τα 45,5 ευρώ. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα του πούνε ότι μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί αλλά στο XL πακέτο με τα 49,5 ευρώ.


Όχι, εχώ το πακέτο 50L, οπότε μπορώ, αλλά *ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ* την ριμάδα την προσφορά και θα αναγκαστό να βάλω την XL......................................................

----------


## FuS

> Μα δεν μπορώ αδερφέ, δεν είδες ότι έχω πάρει 2 φόρες το 13888 και την μια μου είπε η κοπέλα 52.5 και δεν ανέφερε άλλο πακέτο ενώ ένας άνδρας μου είπε 52.5 για 100L και 56,50 για 100XL, και τον πίεσα αλλά τίποτα, τα ίδια, τι να κάνω? από παραγγελία στην σελίδα αργεί μάλλον, ούτε τηλέφονο δεν με πήραν ακόμα.


(off the record) Οι χρεώσεις αυτές πράγματι υπάρχουν αλλά αφορούν μόνο μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη και μικρή κάστα πελατών και αφορούν μόνο μετατροπή πακέτου (υπάρχουσα σύνδεση). Έχει να κάνει με το campaign offer που έτρεχε τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης του πακέτου των πελάτων και αφορά ένα αρκετά μικρό κλάσμα των συνδέσεων της cosmote. Λες να είσαι τόσο άτυχος; Θα σου πρότεινα να καλέσεις ξανά ώστε να μιλήσεις και με άλλο υπάλληλο.
Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε το πακέτο σου;

----------


## fearhome21

> (off the record) Οι χρεώσεις αυτές πράγματι υπάρχουν αλλά αφορούν μόνο μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη και μικρή κάστα πελατών και αφορούν μόνο μετατροπή πακέτου (υπάρχουσα σύνδεση). Έχει να κάνει με το campaign offer που έτρεχε τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης του πακέτου των πελάτων και αφορά ένα αρκετά μικρό κλάσμα των συνδέσεων της cosmote. Λες να είσαι τόσο άτυχος; Θα σου πρότεινα να καλέσεις ξανά ώστε να μιλήσεις και με άλλο υπάλληλο.
> Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκε το πακέτο σου;


Δουλέβεις στον ΟΤΕ? πως το γνωρίζεις αυτό?, το συμβολαιό μου λύγει στις 3 Μαρτίου του 18.

----------


## Polynomial

> Όχι, εχώ το πακέτο 50L, οπότε μπορώ, αλλά *ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ* την ριμάδα την προσφορά και θα αναγκαστό να βάλω την XL......................................................


Το 100L δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτέ στο site, μόνο τηλεφωνικά/στο κατάστημα/στο forum εδώ. Ο πιό πιθανός λόγος που δεν σου δίνουν το 100L για 45.5 είναι επειδή πληρώνεις περισσότερο τώρα (το δικό μου 50L ήταν στα 37.5).

----------


## fearhome21

> Το 100L δεν εμφανίστηκε ποτέ στο site, μόνο τηλεφωνικά/στο κατάστημα/στο forum εδώ. Ο πιό πιθανός λόγος που δεν σου δίνουν το 100L για 45.5 είναι επειδή πληρώνεις περισσότερο τώρα (το δικό μου 50L ήταν στα 37.5).


Όπα, ωραία λογική αυτή αδερφέ, πολύ πιθανόν, αλλά τι φάση? φοβούντε μην πάει σε πιο φθηνό πακέτο αυτός που πληρώνει? τι πράγματα είναι αυτά, ντροπή τους, δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική σε αυτό. Παίρνουν η άλλη σε 45,50 και εμένα μου το δίνουν σε 52,5 που είναι αρκετή η διαφορά, και είμαι και παλιός πελάτης, ωραίος σεβασμός.

----------


## TheViper

> Όπα, ωραία λογική αυτή αδερφέ, πολύ πιθανόν, αλλά τι φάση? φοβούντε μην πάει σε πιο φθηνό πακέτο αυτός που πληρώνει? τι πράγματα είναι αυτά, ντροπή τους, δεν υπάρχει καμία λογική σε αυτό. Παίρνουν η άλλη σε 45,50 και εμένα μου το δίνουν σε 52,5 που είναι αρκετή η διαφορά, και είμαι και παλιός πελάτης, ωραίος σεβασμός.


Off topic

Παγια τακτικη του ΟΤΕ να δινει καλυτερες τιμες σε καινουργιους πελατες :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## YAziDis

> Καλορίζικη παλικάρη.
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά αδερφέ είμαι Developer και έχω Servers που κάνω Uploading συνέχεια και Downloading, και κατεβάζω και αρκετά γενίκα. Στην 50L VDSL που είμαι εχώ πάγιο 47,53 και μπορώ να πάρο την 100άρα σε 49,50 οπότε why not? σιγά τα 24 ευρώ που χάνω τον χρόνο, με συμφέρει.


Ok για την δουλειά πάω πάσο. Βέβαια στην περίπτωσή σου νομίζω πως το 50άρι το χρυσοπλήρωνες στα 47,53.

----------


## ababapanos

Δεινει ο ΟΤΕ  100αρι απο ΑΚ η μονο απο καμπινα?  Εμενα το σπιτι μου ειναι διπλα στο ΑΚ και θελω να ξερω για το μελλον ...

----------


## pankostas

Προς στιγμή μόνο από καμπινα. 
Για τον φιλο πιο πανω δεν εχεις να χάσεις τιποτα, να ξαναεπικοινωνησεις με 13888, μήπως και μιλήσεις με άλλο υπάλληλο , και βγάλεις ακρη.

----------


## deniSun

> Δεινει ο ΟΤΕ  100αρι απο ΑΚ η μονο απο καμπινα?  Εμενα το σπιτι μου ειναι διπλα στο ΑΚ και θελω να ξερω για το μελλον ...


Από ΑΚ... με τίποτε.

----------


## ababapanos

> Από ΑΚ... με τίποτε.


Ακομα και αν ειναι καποιος στα 20-30 μετρα?

----------


## deniSun

> Ακομα και αν ειναι καποιος στα 20-30 μετρα?


Δεν νομίζω.
Μόνο από καμπίνα θα δώσουν λογικά >100Μ.

----------


## MIKU

Τα πακέτα ανέβηκαν ξανά στο site:
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...-Fiber/_/N-81b

----------


## deniSun

> Τα πακέτα ανέβηκαν ξανά στο site:
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...-Fiber/_/N-81b


Τα είδα πριν λίγο.

----------


## alexisnik199111

> https://i.imgur.com/S0vzsiO.png Μέσα σε 45 λεπτά από το τηλέφωνο στο 13888 με το Speedport 2i. 
> 
> 
> και ένα http://www.speedtest.net/result/6810324255.png


σιχαμενο speedport

----------


## fearhome21

> σιχαμενο speedport


Γιατί το λες σιχαμένο? :P

----------


## polakis

Παιδια με vectoring ειναι η κατι αλλο; Εγω σε παλαιο φαληρο 200mbps ποτε θα δω;

----------


## alexisnik199111

> Γιατί το λες σιχαμένο? :P


αφου ειναι :P

----------


## some1

> Παιδια με vectoring ειναι η κατι αλλο; Εγω σε παλαιο φαληρο 200mbps ποτε θα δω;


Δεύτερο τρίμηνο 2018.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Ok για την δουλειά πάω πάσο. Βέβαια στην περίπτωσή σου νομίζω πως το 50άρι το χρυσοπλήρωνες στα 47,53.


Nαι ειναι ακριβο αν εχει μονο double play...εγω εχω απεριοριστα κινητα+ απεριοριστα σταθερα ...νοβα σταρτερ πακ + σινεμμα 1+ 50αρα vdsl και δινω μονο 37

----------


## pelopas1

γνωριζει κανεις εαν η καμπινα μπορει να σου δωσει μεχρι και τα 200mbps? η θελει καλωδιωση στο σπιτι απο 100 mbps και ανω?

----------


## TearDrop

> γνωριζει κανεις εαν η καμπινα μπορει να σου δωσει μεχρι και τα 200mbps? η θελει καλωδιωση στο σπιτι απο 100 mbps και ανω?


Μια χαρά μπορεί αρκεί να είσαι σχετικά κοντά. Δεν χρειάζεται καμία έξτρα καλωδίωση.

----------


## pelopas1

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε  θα τους ρωτησω το πρωι

το uploading για 100 και 200 mbps ποσο εχει παει?

----------


## siagris

Όλα λειτουργούν οκ με το 2ι αλλα στέλνουν το 724w γιατί μόνο αυτό θα μπορεί να παίξει με το 200 αρι .
Θεωρούν ότι αφού πήρες το 100 μπορεί σε λίγο καιρό να πάρεις και το 200
Ας ελπίσουμε να υπάρχουν μόντεμ διαθέσιμη γιατί τα 724 είχαν έρθει μόνο για isdn περιπτώσεις

----------


## pelopas1

για καμπινα ρωταω

----------


## siagris

Ποσό μακριά είσαι από την καμπίνα μπορείς να μας πει; , με αυτές τις τιμές ?

----------


## pelopas1

πανω κατω στα 100 μετρα απο καμπινα ειμαι

----------


## siagris

> Υπαρχει κανεις που να ειναι πολυ κοντα και να  παιρνει απο ΑΚ και οχι απο καμπινα και να του δινει διαθεσημοτητα για 100αρα?


Δεν θα δωθουν  ακόμη από τα ΑΚ

----------


## maloukaki

σήμερα συμφώνησα με μία κοπέλα από 13888 σε 50άρα (δεν χρειάζομαι παραπάνω) με 30 λεπτά κινητά 32,44 ευρώ τελική τιμή. χωρίς καμία άλλη χρέωση... Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή τιμή...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Περιμενω το πρωτο παιδι εδω μεσα που θα ποσταρει λινκ φωτο με 200αρα και  στατιστικα γραμμης.

Στο δικο μου καφαο εβαλα στο site του οτε μια διευθυνση νουμερο απεναντι απο το καφαο ακριβως...
Βγαζει πακετο 100αρα αλλα οχι 200αρα.

----------


## pelopas1

εαν θυμαμαι καλα η καμπινα πιανει μεχρι 300 mbps

----------


## fearhome21

> σήμερα συμφώνησα με μία κοπέλα από 13888 σε 50άρα (δεν χρειάζομαι παραπάνω) με 30 λεπτά κινητά 32,44 ευρώ τελική τιμή. χωρίς καμία άλλη χρέωση... Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή τιμή...


Ενοείτε είναι καλή τιμή, εγώ πλήρωνα 47,53 για το ίδιο πακέτο που συμφώνησες (50L), αναβάθμισα σε 100L με 120 λεπτά κινητά και 100Mbps Internet πριν 2 ώρες στα 45,50, ακόμα δεν εχώ ενεργοποιηθεί αλλά ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.




> Περιμενω το πρωτο παιδι εδω μεσα που θα ποσταρει λινκ φωτο με 200αρα και  στατιστικα γραμμης.
> 
> Στο δικο μου καφαο εβαλα στο site του οτε μια διευθυνση νουμερο απεναντι απο το καφαο ακριβως...
> Βγαζει πακετο 100αρα αλλα οχι 200αρα.


Σε κανέναν δεν βγάζει για 200 ακόμα, εμένα η καμπίνα είναι λιγότερο από 150 μετρά, μπορεί και πιο λίγο, δεν ξέρω ακριβός, και δεν μου δείχνει 200.

----------


## pelopas1

εμενα μου εδειξε 200
το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι δεν εχουν αναφερει και το uploading στις προσφορες

----------


## Shadowjump

Λογικα 100/10 και 200/20 δεν θα ειναι;

----------


## pelopas1

> Λογικα 100/10 και 200/20 δεν θα ειναι;


δεν νομιζω να ειναι τοσο

σε 50αρα συνδεση εδινε μονο γυρω στα 4 mbps αντι για 10

λογικα εχουν βαλει κοφτη για 100 και 200 mbps

θα τους ρωτησω το πρωι

----------


## Collective_Soul

10 ειναι το upload στη 100αρα και 20 στη 200αρα

----------


## pelopas1

θα τους ρωτησω το πρωι

----------


## ThReSh

Είναι 10% του download, confirmed...

----------


## SlotKiller

> εμενα μου εδειξε 200
> το ερωτημα ειναι γιατι δεν εχουν αναφερει και το uploading στις προσφορες


Ειχε στα 200 πρασινο χρωμα?
Ακομα και σημερα?

Παιζει να εισαι ο μονος.... Τι ρουτερ εχεις απο τον ΟΤΕ και τι πανω στην γραμμη?

----------


## pelopas1

θα τους ρωτησω το πρωι

----------


## aiolos.01

Μάλιστα, κοίταγα τις τιμές στο site και έλεγα, ρε τους βλάκες δεν έχουν 100L. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και το forum να τα μαθαίνουμε αυτά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## pelopas1

> Ειχε στα 200 πρασινο χρωμα?
> Ακομα και σημερα?
> 
> Παιζει να εισαι ο μονος.... Τι ρουτερ εχεις απο τον ΟΤΕ και τι πανω στην γραμμη?


εδω γινεται το εξης κουλο
οταν παω να κανω παραγγελεια το πακετο των 200 βαζω το τηλεφωνο και με βαζει κανονικα μεσα για παραγγελεια

οταν παω να δω για δαιθεσιμοτητα 100 και 200 μου τα βγαζει κοκκινα

λογικα θα μου πουνε το πρωι για το εαν χρειαζεται καλωδιαωση στο σπιτι...η ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει το καφαο....η η αναβαθμιση θα γινει αυτοματα τηλεφωνικος

----------


## MIKU

Στην Παιανία έχουν μπει καμπίνες πριν ,περίπου ένα χρόνο από ότι έχω δει.Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει έως 50 και οι άλλες έως 24...

----------


## Nozomi

> Παντως, βλεπω τρελο πανζουρλισμο για το 100αρι εδω μεσα και απο ατομα που εχουν το 50αρι. Απο απορια, το δουλευετε το ιντερνετ λογο εργασιας ή για προσωπικη χρηση; γιατι πολυ κακο για το τιποτα απ την πρωτη μερα.. πολυ ανοργανωτος ο ΟΤΕ, και δεν ακουω για καμια τρελη προσφορα..


Aς μην υπήρχε το κατέβασμα απ΄τα γνωστά μέρη, και θα σου έλεγα αν έβλεπες τέτοιο οίστρο... :Razz:

----------


## MIKU

Άντε να περνούμε σειρά...https://digitaltvinfo.gr/news/news/i...tites-kata-150

----------


## Mirmidon

> Aς μην υπήρχε το κατέβασμα απ΄τα γνωστά μέρη, και θα σου έλεγα αν έβλεπες τέτοιο οίστρο...




Off Topic


		Σε λίγο καιρο που θα κοπει και αυτο θα σου πω εγω που θα βαλουν μερικοι τις 100αρες και τις 200αρες τους. Δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρι τι γινεται. Με το παγιο στο χερι θα μεινουν. :Laughing:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, ειμαι περιεργος που υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ξερει καποιος?
γιατι ουτε την VDSL δεν βλεπουμε, ισως μονο με κατι κυαλια....

----------


## giorgiosgr

Μηπως με αυτες τις ταχυτητες πρεπει να δωσουν επιτελους και ενα καλυτερο router;
http://www.telekom.de/zuhause/geraet...eedport-w-925v
Διαβαζω στις προδιαγραφες οτι εχει WLAN 802.11ac 1733MBit/s και dect για απευθειας συνδεση του ασυρματου τηλεφωνου...

----------


## nxenos

χαχχχαχχχαχχα!! βλεπω πανε και ερχονται οι οπτικες απο τους παροχους λες και ειναι γαριδακια! τραγικοι απλα, οταν ακομα στο κεντρο της αθηνας περιμενουμε το vdsl. Αισχος ελλαδισταν.

----------


## Dodolo

Εγώ μόλις πήρα στο 13888. 52,50 το 100L και 56,50 το 100XL γιατί είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία πελατών από 50XL…
Και μου είπε ότι αν και έχω το Speedport Entry 2i θα έρθει ο τεχνικός να μου φέρει το ίδιο(!!!), αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν γίνεται με κούριερ. Έρχονται οι τεχνικοί και τα αλλάζουν.

----------


## fearhome21

> Εγώ μόλις πήρα στο 13888. 52,50 το 100L και 56,50 το 100XL γιατί είμαι σε άλλη κατηγορία πελατών από 50XL…


Και έμενα τα ίδια εχθές φίλε, αλλά κατάφερα το 45,50, άκου τι θα κάνεις, παράγγειλε από την ιστοσελίδα το πακέτο 100XL στα 49,90 και όταν σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέωση ρώτα αν υπάρχει πακέτο 100L στα 45,50 και αν σου πει ναι (εμένα μου είπε ναι η κοπέλα, ενώ με 3 κλήσεις στο 13888, όλο μου λέγαν για 52,50 και 56,50) πες θέλω αυτό και όχι το XL, απλά δεν υπάρχει στο Site το L, κανονικά έπρεπε να υπάρχει.

----------


## Manvol

> Υπαρχει κανεις που να ειναι πολυ κοντα και να  παιρνει απο ΑΚ και οχι απο καμπινα και να του δινει διαθεσημοτητα για 100αρα?


To ρώτησα επίμονα σήμερα το πρωί. Δεν υπάρχει νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ στο τετράγωνο μου και παίρνω απευθείας από Α/Κ 50άρι VDSL.

Αν και τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ προ μηνός μου είπε πως θα δωθεί σε κοντινές αποστάσεις 100άρι πακέτο μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμο απευθείας από Α/Κ, εντούτοις μου απάντησαν σήμερα πως αυτό δε θα γίνει - και πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα μόνο για 30άρι ή 50άρι πακέτο.

Δυστυχώς...

----------


## akisgetz

Μόλις έκλεισα το πακέτο 100 L με 120 λεπτά προς κινητά στα 45,50 από το 13888 
αλλά μου είπαν ότι για να ενεργοποιηθεί θα πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι ;
Από την εξυπηρέτηση δεν γνωρίζουν τι εργασία θα κάνει ο τεχνικός , αλλαγή ρούτερ δεν θα γίνει (speeport i2)
Ανυπομονώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Manvol

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σε λίγο καιρο που θα κοπει και αυτο θα σου πω εγω που θα βαλουν μερικοι τις 100αρες και τις 200αρες τους. Δεν εχουν παρει χαμπαρι τι γινεται. Με το παγιο στο χερι θα μεινουν.


Σε πόσο λίγο καιρό; Πρίν ή μετά τη λήξη της ετήσιας/διετούς δέσμευσης;  :Razz:

----------


## akisgetz

Άκυρο , απομακρυσμένα θα γίνει έλεγχος από τον τεχνικό και εντός 12 ημερών θα έχω την 100αρα

----------


## newlynx

Εμένα πριν λίγες μέρες η σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας μου έλεγε ότι μπορώ να βάλω VDSL, τώρα μου λέει να καλέσω για να μάθω,
"Το αίτημά σας θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο.Καλέστε μας στο 13888"

Για να πάρω να δούμε...

----------


## gravis

Υπάρχει κάποια τεχνική δυσκολία που δεν ενεργοποιούν το vectoring σε όλες τις καμπίνες;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Υπάρχει κάποια τεχνική δυσκολία που δεν ενεργοποιούν το vectoring σε όλες τις καμπίνες;


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κι εγώ που το ρώτησα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα δεν πήρα απάντηση. Δηλαδή εφόσον το προφίλ είναι 17a τότε θεωρητικά το 100αρι το πιάνεις με τον υπάρχοντα εξοπλισμό από VDSL KV, εκτός και αν θέλουν να εγγυώνται την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και κάτι τέτοιο θα τους χαλούσε τα σχέδια.
Ας απαντήσει αν ξέρει κανείς με λεπτομέρεια, γιατί αυτό το Q1/2019 για Φάληρο δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω με τίποτα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Υπάρχει κάποια τεχνική δυσκολία που δεν ενεργοποιούν το vectoring σε όλες τις καμπίνες;


Νομίζω ρωτάς τους λάθος ανθρώπους εδώ. 

Ωστόσο από θεωρία που γνωρίζω το vectοring για να είναι εφικτό θα πρέπει όλα τα modems που πέφτουνε στην ίδια κάρτα να είναι είτε vectoring friendly ήτη profile 17a είτε vectoring compliant ήτη 35α. Αυτό για να μείνουν τα επίπεδα θορύβου σε τέτοιο επίπεδο που να βρολαβαίνει το Η/W να κάνει τους υπολογισμούς που πρέπει και να παράγει το αντίθετης φάσης σήμα που χρειάζεται για να εξαλύψει τον θόρυβο. Ειδεμή γίνεται fallback και οι ταχύτητα πεύτει στα 7Μbit. Υπάρχει ωστόσο δυνατότητα για άλλη υλοποίηση που δεν θα χρειαζόταν αυτόν τον περιορισμό. Για παράδειγμα η ΝΟΚΙΑ έχει την Nokia Zero-Touch  Vectoring technology που καθιστά την αντικατασταση/αναβάθμίση των legacy CPE (Customer Premises Equipment),  μη αναγκαία.



ΝΟΚΙΑ Solutions VDSL2 Vectoring


*Vector (Full)* = the modem is fully compatible with vectoring and on a DSLAM where vectoring is running it will synch in vectored mode and get a speed result based on that.
*Vector (Friendly)* = the modem is not fully compatible with vectoring, but can provide some information about cross talk to the DSLAM, this means the vector engine gets results from this which it can use to improve performance for those that are compatible, but this modem it’s self will get a standard VDSL speed.
*Vector (off)* = this is also known as not vector friendly, the modem is not able to support vectoring at all and provides no useful information to the DSLAM about cross talk, and it only gets standard VDSL speed.

In order to prevent it, all modems that are not at least vector-friendly will synchronize on a fallback profile (7000/512 Kb/s) that will not create more cross-talk than the one coming from ADSL2+ lines and will not disturb the continuous cross-talk estimation.

What is Vectoring Technology

----------


## akisgetz

Έγινε η ενεργοποίηση!!!

----------


## MIKU

Καλορίζικο!!Το speedtest?Πώς πάει;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ωστόσο από θεωρία που γνωρίζω το vectοring για να είναι εφικτό θα πρέπει όλα τα modems που πέφτουνε στην ίδια κάρτα να είναι είτε vectoring friendly ήτη profile 17a είτε vectoring compliant ήτη 35α35b. Αυτό για να μείνουν τα επίπεδα θορύβου σε τέτοιο επίπεδο που να βρολαβαίνει το Η/W να κάνει τους υπολογισμούς που πρέπει και να παράγει το αντίθετης φάσης σήμα που χρειάζεται για να εξαλύψει τον θόρυβο. Ειδεμή γίνεται fallback και οι ταχύτητα πεύτει στα 7Μbit.


Το Vplus είναι 35b. Οπότε, σύμφωνα με τη λογική, στην παρούσα φάση μπορούν να δίνουν από νέα KV πακέτα 100Mbps αφού θα παραμείνει το 17a ως έχει. Και σε δεύτερο χρόνο πχ σύμφωνα με το πλάνο τους για Q1/2019 κάνουν το upgrade σε 35b για να δώσουν μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.

----------


## akisgetz

Σε ευχαριστώ !

----------


## ASFE

:One thumb up: 

Θέλω έναν ωμο να κλάψω!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το Vplus είναι 35b. Οπότε, σύμφωνα με τη λογική, στην παρούσα φάση μπορούν να δίνουν από νέα KV πακέτα 100Mbps αφού θα παραμείνει το 17a ως έχει. Και σε δεύτερο χρόνο πχ σύμφωνα με το πλάνο τους για Q1/2019 κάνουν το upgrade σε 35b για να δώσουν μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα.


Αναμφισβήτητα. Αλλά το θέμα εδώ είναι για πακέτα μέχρι 200ΜΒit/s για αυτό έγραψα 35α.

----------


## MIKU

> Σε ευχαριστώ !


ΟΟΟΟ!!Τώρα θα έρθει το λιώσιμο!

----------


## GeorgeH

> Αναμφισβήτητα. Αλλά το θέμα εδώ είναι για πακέτα μέχρι 200ΜΒit/s για αυτό έγραψα 35α.


Σύμφωνα με το standard κατά ITU VDSL2 G993.2 Ammendement 1 Annex Q, όπου γίνεται χρήση έως 35Mhz bandwidth είναι το 35b profile. 35a δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει ορισμένο.
Πιο κάτω, στην εικόνα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αυτό που έγραψες κι εσύ για Vector friendly κλπ.

----------


## fearhome21

> Έγινε η ενεργοποίηση!!! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188452


Καλά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την COSMOTE, εγώ έκανα αίτιση εχθές στις 5 η ώρα και μεχρί τώρα δεν έχω ενεργοποιήθει, και έχω ενεργή σύνδεση 50L, πως ενεργοποιήθηκε το παιδί? και μάλιστα πήρα τηλέφονο στης 11 η  ώρα και μου είπαν ότι κάνει από 8 εώς 12 ήμερες standar, τι λέι, αρχίζει και μου την δίνει όλη αυτή η ιστορία, έχω γνωστό μου εδώ στην ρόδο που δουλέυει μέσα στον ΟΤΕ και μου λέει η αίτιση σου βρίσκετε σε στάδιο PENDING και δεν μπορώ να βοηθίσω, καλά από εχθές PENDING? ο άλλος σήμερα έκανε αίτιση και τον πέρασε πιο πρώτα από εμένα??

----------


## cyberten

> Καλά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την COSMOTE, εγώ έκανα αίτιση εχθές στις 5 η ώρα και μεχρί τώρα δεν έχω ενεργοποιήθει, και έχω ενεργή σύνδεση 50L, πως ενεργοποιήθηκε το παιδί? και μάλιστα πήρα τηλέφονο στης 11 η  ώρα και μου είπαν ότι κάνει από 8 εώς 12 ήμερες standar, τι λέι, αρχίζει και μου την δίνει όλη αυτή η ιστορία, έχω γνωστό μου εδώ στην ρόδο που δουλέυει μέσα στον ΟΤΕ και μου λέει η αίτιση σου βρίσκετε σε στάδιο PENDING και δεν μπορώ να βοηθίσω, καλά από εχθές PENDING? ο άλλος σήμερα έκανε αίτιση και τον πέρασε πιο πρώτα από εμένα??


Έγω έκανα αίτηση χτες 8 το πρωί και ακόμα περιμένω...να λάβω το συμβόλαιο στο email ( η ενεργοποίηση είναι το αμέσως επόμενο πράγμα).

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σύμφωνα με το standard κατά ITU VDSL2 G993.2 Ammendement 1 Annex Q, όπου γίνεται χρήση έως 35Mhz bandwidth είναι το 35b profile. 35a δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει ορισμένο.
> Πιο κάτω, στην εικόνα φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αυτό που έγραψες κι εσύ για Vector friendly κλπ.


30a G.993.5 για τα 200ΜΒit/s έιναι το σωστό. Και εσύ δεν το διόρθωσες σωστά ποιο πάνω. :Laughing:

----------


## fearhome21

> Έγω έκανα αίτηση χτες 8 το πρωί και ακόμα περιμένω...να λάβω το συμβόλαιο στο email ( η ενεργοποίηση είναι το αμέσως επόμενο πράγμα).


Κοίτα φίλε, δεν γουστάρω να βλέπω τέτια, πρέπει εμείς να έχουμε προταιρεότητα, εσένα σε πήραν εχθές τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέοση παραγγελίας? να υποθέσω από την ιστοσελίδα έκανες την παραγγελία, εμένα με πήρε μια κοπέλα τηλέφονο και συμφόνησα στο συμβόλαιο κτλπ, και μου λέι στο στέλνω στο email σου επιτόπου και δεν ήρθε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, τέτια δεν πολύ γουστάρω αλλά δεν έχει και τι να κάνεις, ειδικά όταν βλέπεις άλλους να ενεργοποιούντε πιο γρίγορα από εσένα ενό έκαναν την αίτιση πιο μέτα, είναι αλλά και αλλά....

----------


## akisgetz

> Έγω έκανα αίτηση χτες 8 το πρωί και ακόμα περιμένω...να λάβω το συμβόλαιο στο email ( η ενεργοποίηση είναι το αμέσως επόμενο πράγμα).


Την ώρα που μιλούσα με την εκπρόσωπο έγραφα ταυτόχρονα και στο φόρουμ , δεν πέρασε ούτε μισή ώρα και έγινε η ενεργοποίηση .....
Το συμβόλαιο στο email ήρθε την ώρα που μιλούσα μαζί της .
Τι να πω .... ίσως στάθηκα τυχερός  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Κοίτα φίλε, δεν γουστάρω να βλέπω τέτια, πρέπει εμείς να έχουμε προταιρεότητα, εσένα σε πήραν εχθές τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέοση παραγγελίας? να υποθέσω από την ιστοσελίδα έκανες την παραγγελία, εμένα με πήρε μια κοπέλα τηλέφονο και συμφόνησα στο συμβόλαιο κτλπ, και μου λέι στο στέλνω στο email σου επιτόπου και δεν ήρθε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, τέτια δεν πολύ γουστάρω αλλά δεν έχει και τι να κάνεις, ειδικά όταν βλέπεις άλλους να ενεργοποιούντε πιο γρίγορα από εσένα ενό έκαναν την αίτιση πιο μέτα, είναι αλλά και αλλά....


Παίζει να έπεσες στην περίπτωση , εμένα κατευθείαν και χωρίς περιστροφές μου είπε για το πακέτο 100 L με τα 120 λεπτά
Ισως παίζει ρόλο ότι έκανες την παραγγελεία online?

----------


## 2048dsl

Από Ιανουάριο και wind και Cosmote θα έχουν της ίδιες τιμές στο 100αρι και 200αρι έτσι μου κελάηδησε ένα πουλάκι εχθές..

----------


## Mirmidon

> Από Ιανουάριο και wind και Cosmote θα έχουν της ίδιες τιμές στο 100αρι και 200αρι έτσι μου κελάηδησε ένα πουλάκι εχθές..


Άχρηστη πληροφορία όπως διατυπώνεται. Μπορεί και να μην γίνει.

----------


## bravelover

Επειδή είδα ότι έχω διαθέσιμο 50 από ΟΤΕ αλλα είμαι Nova και θέλω περίπου ένα χρόνο για να λήξει αν πάω σε ΟΤΕ και σπάσω συμβόλαιο τι γίνεται;

----------


## fearhome21

Ήρθε παιδεία αλλά τι ταχήτητα είναι αυτή... που πήγε το attainble που είχα 129Mbps.. να πάρο τηλέφωνο? λέτε να είναι τα καλόδια του σπιτιού?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ήρθε παιδεία αλλά τι ταχήτητα είναι αυτή... που πήγε το attainble που είχα 129Mbps.. να πάρο τηλέφωνο? λέτε να είναι τα καλόδια του σπιτιού?


Φυσικά....

----------


## jmakro

> Ήρθε παιδεία αλλά τι ταχήτητα είναι αυτή... που πήγε το attainble που είχα 129Mbps.. να πάρο τηλέφωνο? λέτε να είναι τα καλόδια του σπιτιού?


πρεπει να τσεκαρεις ποσο πιανεις πρωτα στον κατανεμητη του σπιτιου!
Κανονικα επρεπε να ησουν φουλ αλλιως εχουν προβλημα απο cosmote

----------


## jimmyl

> Και έμενα τα ίδια εχθές φίλε, αλλά κατάφερα το 45,50, άκου τι θα κάνεις, παράγγειλε από την ιστοσελίδα το πακέτο 100XL στα 49,90 και όταν σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέωση ρώτα αν υπάρχει πακέτο 100L στα 45,50 και αν σου πει ναι (εμένα μου είπε ναι η κοπέλα, ενώ με 3 κλήσεις στο 13888, όλο μου λέγαν για 52,50 και 56,50) πες θέλω αυτό και όχι το XL, απλά δεν υπάρχει στο Site το L, κανονικά έπρεπε να υπάρχει.


Το ιδιο εκανα αλλα δεν επιασε , επειδη ημουνα και εγω σε vdsl 50xl ( με φαγανε τα κινητα που επαιρνε η γρια μου) το καλυτερο που πετυχα ηταν 49,5 , και με αλλαγη modem/router την Πεμπτη , αν ειναι τιποτα φιλοτιμοι τεχνικοι και μου αφησουν το speedport entry 2i καλως , αν οχι θα δουμε τι γινει , οχι οτι με ξετρελανει αυτο αλλα δεν εχω ορεξει να ξεψαχνιζω αυτο που  θα μου φερουν , ξερει κανεις τι δινουν αυτη τη στιγμη;

----------


## deniSun

Όποιος μπορεί ας ανεβάσει κανένα διάγραμμα από dslstats να δούμε τόνους κλπ (όποιοι έχουν τα ανάλογα modem).

----------


## GeorgeH

> 30a G.993.5 για τα 200ΜΒit/s έιναι το σωστό. Και εσύ δεν το διόρθωσες σωστά ποιο πάνω.


Φίλε μου τα έχεις μπερδέψει και μου φαίνεται πραγματικά ότι διαβάζεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις!
Η εικόνα που έχεις ποστάρει είναι προγενέστερη των εξελίξεων. Όπως σου έγραψα πριν το VDSL2 G993.2 είναι πρόσφατα ανανεωμένο ως προς το Annex Q (2015) και περιλαμβάνει τα profiles που συζητούσαμε, μαζί με το 35b (VPlus). Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν το ένα profile είναι Vectoring ή όχι, το Vectoring είναι τεχνική μείωσης του crosstalk στο σήμα εκπομπής. Όλα VDSL2 profiles είναι απλα το 30a έχει το μειονέκτημα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα συνεπώς θέλει full upgrade του CPE για να παίξει Vectoring.
Πριν σου διόρθωσα το παρακάτω



> Ωστόσο από θεωρία που γνωρίζω το vectοring για να είναι εφικτό θα πρέπει όλα τα modems που πέφτουνε στην ίδια κάρτα να είναι είτε vectoring friendly ήτη profile 17a είτε vectoring compliant ήτη 35α.


αφού 35a δεν υπάρχει αλλά 35b. To 30a είναι διαφορετικό profile αλλά δεν το λες compliant αφού δεν παίζει σωστά με τα υπόλοιπα. Μόνο του όμως παίζει.

_VDSL2 permits the transmission of asymmetric and symmetric aggregate data rates up to 300+ Mbit/s downstream and upstream on twisted pairs using a bandwidth up to 35 MHz. It deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 350 Mbit/s at source to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1,600 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3,300 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and outperforms VDSL._ 

_Vectoring is a transmission method that employs the coordination of line signals for reduction of crosstalk levels and improvement of performance. It is based on the concept of noise cancellation, much like noise-cancelling headphones. The ITU-T G.993.5 standard, "Self-FEXT cancellation (vectoring) for use with VDSL2 transceivers" (2010), also known as G.vector, describes vectoring for VDSL2._

----------


## Dodolo

> Και έμενα τα ίδια εχθές φίλε, αλλά κατάφερα το 45,50, άκου τι θα κάνεις, παράγγειλε από την ιστοσελίδα το πακέτο 100XL στα 49,90 και όταν σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέωση ρώτα αν υπάρχει πακέτο 100L στα 45,50 και αν σου πει ναι (εμένα μου είπε ναι η κοπέλα, ενώ με 3 κλήσεις στο 13888, όλο μου λέγαν για 52,50 και 56,50) πες θέλω αυτό και όχι το XL, απλά δεν υπάρχει στο Site το L, κανονικά έπρεπε να υπάρχει.


Να ’σαι καλά ρε φίλε. Θα το προσπαθήσω όταν πάω σπίτι. Αναρωτιέμαι, το 200άρι σε ποιον είναι διαθέσιμο;

----------


## ardi21

Οσον αφορα τις προσφορες, επειδη δουλευα για ενα διαστημα σε καταστημα Vodafone, μπορει να βγαινουν για 3 μερες π.χ η και για 1 μηνα αναλογα με την πολιτικη της εταιρειας. 

Μπορει να βγαινουν σε συγκεκριμενα κομματια ανα καταστημα η ανα τηλεφωνικο πωλητη και οταν καλυφθουν η περασει η προσθεσμια να μην τις δινουν. Δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ και ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να αλλαξουν τα παντα. Οσο και να πιεσεις καποιον υπαλληλο πολυ δυσκολα θα σου δωσει κατι που πηρε αλλος, αν δεν μπορει. Αυτο γινεται σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις με αδεια απο τον υπευθυνο του.

Οποτε μην παραξευνευτει καποιος αν δεν παρει καποια προσφορα που πηρε γνωστος του. Αν δεν εχεις καποιον δικο σου που δουλευει στην  εταιρεια, να σου λεει τι παιζει αυτην την περιοδο, ακρη δεν βγαζεις.

Θυμαμαι στο καταστημα που δουλευα διναμε το RED 1 με 32 ευρω (εξαιρετικη τιμη) και ενα πρωι μας ειπαν "ακυρο, απο σημερα παει στα 50". Και ερχονταν πελατες και διαμαρτυρονταν.

----------


## fearhome21

Άκομα να το σηκώσουν από την Τ.Υ μάλλον έχει πολύ δουλεία

Πριν τα 100Mbps με Vectoring enabled.

Μέτα τα 100Mbps


Βλέπετε καμία διαφορά ώστε να επηρεάζει την ταχήτητα και το attainable μου? ανχόνωμε μην είναι τα καλόδια..

----------


## Mirmidon

> Φίλε μου τα έχεις μπερδέψει και μου φαίνεται πραγματικά ότι διαβάζεις ότι καταλαβαίνεις!
> Η εικόνα που έχεις ποστάρει είναι προγενέστερη των εξελίξεων. Όπως σου έγραψα πριν το VDSL2 G993.2 είναι πρόσφατα ανανεωμένο ως προς το Annex Q (2015) και περιλαμβάνει τα profiles που συζητούσαμε, μαζί με το 35b (VPlus). Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν το ένα profile είναι Vectoring ή όχι, το Vectoring είναι τεχνική μείωσης του crosstalk στο σήμα εκπομπής. Όλα VDSL2 profiles είναι απλα το 30a έχει το μειονέκτημα που φαίνεται στην εικόνα συνεπώς θέλει full upgrade του CPE για να παίξει Vectoring.
> Πριν σου διόρθωσα το παρακάτω
> 
> αφού 35a δεν υπάρχει αλλά 35b. To 30a είναι διαφορετικό profile αλλά δεν το λες compliant αφού δεν παίζει σωστά με τα υπόλοιπα. Μόνο του όμως παίζει.
> 
> _VDSL2 permits the transmission of asymmetric and symmetric aggregate data rates up to 300+ Mbit/s downstream and upstream on twisted pairs using a bandwidth up to 35 MHz. It deteriorates quickly from a theoretical maximum of 350 Mbit/s at source to 100 Mbit/s at 0.5 km (1,600 ft) and 50 Mbit/s at 1 km (3,300 ft), but degrades at a much slower rate from there, and outperforms VDSL._ 
> 
> _Vectoring is a transmission method that employs the coordination of line signals for reduction of crosstalk levels and improvement of performance. It is based on the concept of noise cancellation, much like noise-cancelling headphones. The ITU-T G.993.5 standard, "Self-FEXT cancellation (vectoring) for use with VDSL2 transceivers" (2010), also known as G.vector, describes vectoring for VDSL2._




35a υπάρχει μια χαρά και επιτρέπει συμετρικές ταχύτητες up/down πχ 200/200. Ίσως επιλεχθεί σε προγράμματα FTTB όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη vectoring.

Κατά τα άλλα πρέπει να γίνεις εριστικός έτσι;

----------


## anderm

> 35a υπάρχει μια χαρά και επιτρέπει συμετρικές ταχύτητες up/down πχ 200/200. Ίσως επιλεχθεί σε προγράμματα FTTB όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη vectoring.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα πρέπει να γίνεις εριστικός έτσι;


Μην επιμένεις, δεν υπάρχει 35a παρά μόνο 35b. Υπάρχει 30a που είναι legacy, δεν μπορεί να συνυπάρξει με το 17a σε vectored συνδέσεις λόγω διαφορετικού tone spacing. Επίσης κανένα προφίλ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ούτε εργαστηριακά συμμετρικά 200/200 σε VDSL.

----------


## cyberten

> Την ώρα που μιλούσα με την εκπρόσωπο έγραφα ταυτόχρονα και στο φόρουμ , δεν πέρασε ούτε μισή ώρα και έγινε η ενεργοποίηση .....
> Το συμβόλαιο στο email ήρθε την ώρα που μιλούσα μαζί της .
> Τι να πω .... ίσως στάθηκα τυχερός 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Παίζει να έπεσες στην περίπτωση , εμένα κατευθείαν και χωρίς περιστροφές μου είπε για το πακέτο 100 L με τα 120 λεπτά
> Ισως παίζει ρόλο ότι έκανες την παραγγελεία online?





> Κοίτα φίλε, δεν γουστάρω να βλέπω τέτια, πρέπει εμείς να έχουμε προταιρεότητα, εσένα σε πήραν εχθές τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέοση παραγγελίας? να υποθέσω από την ιστοσελίδα έκανες την παραγγελία, εμένα με πήρε μια κοπέλα τηλέφονο και συμφόνησα στο συμβόλαιο κτλπ, και μου λέι στο στέλνω στο email σου επιτόπου και δεν ήρθε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, τέτια δεν πολύ γουστάρω αλλά δεν έχει και τι να κάνεις, ειδικά όταν βλέπεις άλλους να ενεργοποιούντε πιο γρίγορα από εσένα ενό έκαναν την αίτιση πιο μέτα, είναι αλλά και αλλά....


Όχι τηλεφωνικά την έκανα την αίτηση.

----------


## manicx

> Άκομα να το σηκώσουν από την Τ.Υ μάλλον έχει πολύ δουλεία
> 
> Πριν τα 100Mbps με Vectoring enabled.
> 
> Μέτα τα 100Mbps
> 
> 
> Βλέπετε καμία διαφορά ώστε να επηρεάζει την ταχήτητα και το attainable μου? ανχόνωμε μην είναι τα καλόδια..


Αν το σπίτι έχει παραπάνω από 1 πρίζα, δες αν έχεις το router στην πρίζα εισόδου ή σε κάποια άλλη, μεταγενέστερη. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το router στην πρώτη.

----------


## cyberten

> Την ώρα που μιλούσα με την εκπρόσωπο έγραφα ταυτόχρονα και στο φόρουμ , δεν πέρασε ούτε μισή ώρα και έγινε η ενεργοποίηση .....
> Το συμβόλαιο στο email ήρθε την ώρα που μιλούσα μαζί της .
> Τι να πω .... ίσως στάθηκα τυχερός 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Παίζει να έπεσες στην περίπτωση , εμένα κατευθείαν και χωρίς περιστροφές μου είπε για το πακέτο 100 L με τα 120 λεπτά
> Ισως παίζει ρόλο ότι έκανες την παραγγελεία online?





> Κοίτα φίλε, δεν γουστάρω να βλέπω τέτια, πρέπει εμείς να έχουμε προταιρεότητα, εσένα σε πήραν εχθές τηλέφωνο για επιβαιβέοση παραγγελίας? να υποθέσω από την ιστοσελίδα έκανες την παραγγελία, εμένα με πήρε μια κοπέλα τηλέφονο και συμφόνησα στο συμβόλαιο κτλπ, και μου λέι στο στέλνω στο email σου επιτόπου και δεν ήρθε τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής, τέτια δεν πολύ γουστάρω αλλά δεν έχει και τι να κάνεις, ειδικά όταν βλέπεις άλλους να ενεργοποιούντε πιο γρίγορα από εσένα ενό έκαναν την αίτιση πιο μέτα, είναι αλλά και αλλά....





> Άκομα να το σηκώσουν από την Τ.Υ μάλλον έχει πολύ δουλεία
> 
> Πριν τα 100Mbps με Vectoring enabled.
> 
> Μέτα τα 100Mbps
> 
> 
> Βλέπετε καμία διαφορά ώστε να επηρεάζει την ταχήτητα και το attainable μου? ανχόνωμε μην είναι τα καλόδια..


Εμένα πάντως μου είπαν κατά τον έλεγχο ότι βλέπουν ταχύτητα από ένα εργαλείο τους 85-90Mbps και πως αν δεν ειναι τόση η ταχύτητά μου πως λόγω της εγγύησης ταχύτητας που έχουν ότι μπορώ να επιστρέψω δωρεάν στο 50L.

----------


## fearhome21

> Αν το σπίτι έχει παραπάνω από 1 πρίζα, δες αν έχεις το router στην πρίζα εισόδου ή σε κάποια άλλη, μεταγενέστερη. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις το router στην πρώτη.


Μόνο μια γραμμή έχει, θα μου στείλουν τεχνίκο αύριο μου είπε να δει και την καμπίνα.... μπορεί να υπάρχει θέμα εκεί.

----------


## MIKU

τελεια...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Μην επιμένεις, δεν υπάρχει 35a παρά μόνο 35b. Υπάρχει 30a που είναι legacy, δεν μπορεί να συνυπάρξει με το 17a σε vectored συνδέσεις λόγω διαφορετικού tone spacing. Επίσης κανένα προφίλ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ούτε εργαστηριακά συμμετρικά 200/200 σε VDSL.


Να ορίστε τι δίνει το 35b

----------


## pankostas

> Εμένα πάντως μου είπαν κατά τον έλεγχο ότι βλέπουν ταχύτητα από ένα εργαλείο τους 85-90Mbps και πως αν δεν ειναι τόση η ταχύτητά μου πως λόγω της εγγύησης ταχύτητας που έχουν ότι μπορώ να επιστρέψω δωρεάν στο 50L.


Με line att 5.7 μόνο 85-90 βλέπουν?

----------


## Archon

Εγινε και εμενα η αλλαγη αλλα εχω χαμηλες ταχυτητες μαλλον λογω μοντεμ
09:48 μου εστειλαν το mail και γυρω στις 12 το μεσημερι εγινε η αλλαγη. Το μοντεμ θα ερθει με courier και οχι με τεχνικο οπως γραφτηκε παραπανω. 

Το προγραμμα ειναι αυτο που τοσες σελιδες συζηταμε.

----------


## panosira

Εκανα και εγω την αιτιση τηλεφωνικα για τα 100/10 μου ειπαν βλεπουν 95με100d και 10u.,Mεχρι την Πεμπτη θα μου εχουν στηλει τον καινουργιο εξοπλισμο και πρεπει να επιστρεψω αυτο του home booster(,τελος η κινητη του ,booster)Φυσικα αν δω παρασιτα με τις ταχυτητες  κτλ το εχω στηλει πισω την ιδια μερα και πισω σε 50αρα με boosteraki. 5αρια line γραμμης 40αρια snr.αιντε να δουμε.

----------


## pelopas1

τηλεφωνησα στην cosmote
ακομα δεν εχουν αναβαθμισει το καφαο για 100 και 200
αλλα μου απαντησαν οτι το uploading ειναι 100/10 200/20

----------


## Spanos

160€ το δίμηνο και ούτε καν απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά αλλα 2000' και 600' αντίστοιχα...

----------


## ThReSh

> αλλα μου απαντησαν οτι το uploading ειναι 100/10 200/20


Όπως είπαμε δλδ χθες...  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

> Όπως είπαμε δλδ χθες...


στο εξωτερικο το uplading ειναι παραπανω  εδω εχουν βαλει κοφτη

----------


## MIKU

> 160€ το δίμηνο και ούτε καν απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά αλλα 2000' και 600' αντίστοιχα...


Για πιο πράγμα λές;Για το 200;

----------


## cyberten

> Με line att 5.7 μόνο 85-90 βλέπουν?


Ναι, ετσι ειπαν.

----------


## ThReSh

> στο εξωτερικο το uplading ειναι παραπανω  εδω εχουν βαλει κοφτη


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας για να δίνουν "κοινά" πακέτα...

----------


## netcon

Παιδιά εγώ έκανα αίτηση μέσα απο το site της Cosmote για το πακέτο "COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL", στα 49,50€/Μήνα. Τώρα που επικοινωνώ με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών λένε πως αυτή η τιμή είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις κλπ. 
Εμένα όμως μετά την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή που έκανα μου έχει σταλεί στο email μου κανονικά έγγραφο επιβεβαίωσης της παραγγελίας το οποίο αναγράφει πως είναι για υφιστάμενη σταθερή σύνδεση κλπ με την τελική τιμή. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Τι προτείνετε;

----------


## NRonv

Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα
Προφανώς αφού σε αφήνει το σύστημα, ισχύει και για αναβάθμιση υφιστάμενων συνδέσεων (φυσικά με ανανέωση του 24μήνου δέσμευσης)

----------


## fearhome21

> Παιδιά εγώ έκανα αίτηση μέσα απο το site της Cosmote για το πακέτο "COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL", στα 49,50€/Μήνα. Τώρα που επικοινωνώ με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών λένε πως αυτή η τιμή είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις κλπ. 
> Εμένα όμως μετά την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή που έκανα μου έχει σταλεί στο email μου κανονικά έγγραφο επιβεβαίωσης της παραγγελίας το οποίο αναγράφει πως είναι για υφιστάμενη σταθερή σύνδεση κλπ με την τελική τιμή. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Τι προτείνετε;


Θα παιδευτείς σαν εμένα, είμαι σίγουρος, πως γίνετε ρε φίλε να είναι για νέες συνδέσεις αφού εγώ έβαλα το 100L σε υφιστάμενη 50άρα που την πλήρωνα και 2 ευρώ υψυλότερα από αυτό που έβαλα, ξανά κανε αίτιση η παρέ τηλέφονα, τι να πω.

Edit: τα παιδεία έχουν δίκαιο, άσε να σε πάρουν από το τμήμα που ελένχουν της online προσφορές (θα σε πάρουν για επιβεβαίωση), και μάλιστα θα μπόρεις να ζητήσεις το 100L που δεν ύπαρχει στην σελίδα και είναι στα 45,50, απλά σου τροποποιεί την αίτιση που έκανες για 100XL και στην κάνουν 100L.

----------


## MIKU

Θα σε πάρουν αυτοί.Ισχύει κανονικά η τιμη,Και εγώ έκανα έτσι αιτηση για VDSL 50 απο 30.Στο τηλ έλεγαν άλλες τιμές.

----------


## TakisKal

Καλησπέρες! Υπάρχει κανένα hint ως προς το πότε θα ανέβει Β. Π. αττικής η υπερεσία;

----------


## NRonv

> Καλησπέρες! Υπάρχει κανένα hint ως προς το πότε θα ανέβει Β. Π. αττικής η υπερεσία;


VDSL Vectoring 10/2017
https://goo.gl/eXXLWW

----------


## 2048dsl

Έπεσε αίτηση για 100/10  από vdsl50 μέσω 13888 τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ και τέλη συνδρομητών στα 45,50€ Για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο ..
Αλλαγή εξοπλισμού αναγκαστικά από speedport entry 2i σε Speedport w724  παραλαβή μέσω πόρτα πόρτα ΕΛΤΑ courier Παρασκευή πρωί

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Παντως, βλεπω τρελο πανζουρλισμο για το 100αρι εδω μεσα και απο ατομα που εχουν το 50αρι. Απο απορια, το δουλευετε το ιντερνετ λογο εργασιας ή για προσωπικη χρηση; γιατι πολυ κακο για το τιποτα απ την πρωτη μερα.. πολυ ανοργανωτος ο ΟΤΕ, και δεν ακουω για καμια τρελη προσφορα..


Σκέψου το αλλιώς. Μέχρι και προχθες στον ΟΤΕ μπορούσες να εχεις 4, (εως) 24, 30 και 50 Mbps. Αυτοί που ειχαν τα 50, είναι στατιστικά μακράν πιο πιθανό να ενδιαφέρονται για τα 100 και 200 σημερα από κάποιον που δεν ενδιαφερόταν καν να τελικιάσει στα 50 μεχρι προχθές. Αν δε σε ενδιέφεραν τα 30 και τα 50 προχθές, γιατί να σε ενδιαφέρουν τα 100 και τα 200 σημερα;

Λογικό δεν είναι αυτό;

----------


## YAziDis

> Σκέψου το αλλιώς. Μέχρι και προχθες στον ΟΤΕ μπορούσες να εχεις 4, (εως) 24, 30 και 50 Mbps. Αυτοί που ειχαν τα 50, είναι στατιστικά μακράν πιο πιθανό να ενδιαφέρονται για τα 100 και 200 σημερα από κάποιον που δεν ενδιαφερόταν καν να τελικιάσει στα 50 μεχρι προχθές. Αν δε σε ενδιέφεραν τα 30 και τα 50 προχθές, γιατί να σε ενδιαφέρουν τα 100 και τα 200 σημερα;
> 
> Λογικό δεν είναι αυτό;


Προσωπικη μου αποψη: για τον οποιοδηποτε συνδρομητη, το 30αρι με τα 3 upload ειναι μια χαρα. Οσο αλλαζουν οι υποχρεωσεις καποιου λογο δουλειας, ειτε ειναι επαγγελματιας ειτε απλα χρειαζεται το παραπανω, ξεκινας και ανεβαζεις ταχυτητα. Ενας επαγγελματιας ασφαλως και θα βαλει το 50αρι, ή το 100αρι που βγηκε μολις τωρα.
Στο θεμα μας τωρα, απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση ή τοσο μεγαη ανταποκριση που ειδα εδω μεσα για να το βαλουν απ την πρωτη μερα. Και απλα η απορια μου ηταν αν οσοι βιαστηκαν, αν ειναι ή οχι επαγγελματιες. Και ο λογος που απλα γραφω την απορια μου, ειναι επειδη ξερουμε πως στα πρωτα λανσαρισματα γινεται χαμος και ουτε οι ιδιοι στα κεντρα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται, και επισης πιστευα πως θα γινοταν πιο ευκολα ενα ντου μολις περνουσε λιγος καιρος και αρχιζανε να βγαζουν προσφορες.
Προς θεου δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ετσι;

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπικά δε θα αναβαθμίσω σε 100, καθώς θεωρώ ότι το 50ΧL με 32,45€ το μήνα που πληρώνω στην cosmote από αρχές Αυγούστου (φορητότητα από forthnet), είναι πολύ καλή τιμή. 
Εξυπακούεται ότι βρίσκω τις νέες τιμές ελαφρά τσιμπημένες. Θα περιμένω καλύτερες τιμές, τις οποίες θεωρώ δεδομένες, όταν περάσουν κάποιοι μήνες από το λανσάρισμα.

----------


## africa

> Προσωπικη μου αποψη: για τον οποιοδηποτε συνδρομητη, το 30αρι με τα 3 upload ειναι μια χαρα. Οσο αλλαζουν οι υποχρεωσεις καποιου λογο δουλειας, ειτε ειναι επαγγελματιας ειτε απλα χρειαζεται το παραπανω, ξεκινας και ανεβαζεις ταχυτητα. Ενας επαγγελματιας ασφαλως και θα βαλει το 50αρι, ή το 100αρι που βγηκε μολις τωρα.
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα, απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση ή τοσο μεγαη ανταποκριση που ειδα εδω μεσα για να το βαλουν απ την πρωτη μερα. Και απλα η απορια μου ηταν αν οσοι βιαστηκαν, αν ειναι ή οχι επαγγελματιες. Και ο λογος που απλα γραφω την απορια μου, ειναι επειδη ξερουμε πως στα πρωτα λανσαρισματα γινεται χαμος και ουτε οι ιδιοι στα κεντρα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται, και επισης πιστευα πως θα γινοταν πιο ευκολα ενα ντου μολις περνουσε λιγος καιρος και αρχιζανε να βγαζουν προσφορες.
> Προς θεου δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ετσι;


Φίλε μου είμαστε *ΤΟΣΟ ΠΕΙΝΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ* για ταχύτητες από εποχές Dialup. Αυτή η *ΔΙΨΑ* και αυτό το *ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΟ* δεν σβήνει με τίποτα και δεν θα σβήσει ποτέ.

(ίσως προσωρινά μόνο με το λογαριασμό :P)

----------


## Mirmidon

Αμα πάρουν χαμπαρι και από την απο εδώ πλευρα του Αντλαντικου θα σου πω εγώ πως θα φαίνεται μετά ο λογαριασμός σε λίγο καιρό και αν οι τωρινές τιμες εέναι καλές ή όχι.

Federal Communications Commission (FCC) unveiled its plans to roll back net neutrality regulations, and if those plans are successful, we can say goodbye to the internet as we know it."

----------


## fadasma

Θέλετε να πιέσουμε οργανωμένα να δώσουν περισσότερο upload;

----------


## cyberten

> Θέλετε να πιέσουμε οργανωμένα να δώσουν περισσότερο upload;


Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε πάντως  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sicario

Καμια διαθεσiμοτητα ουτε vdsl ουτε fttc ουτε ftth , 50 το μηνα αρκετα

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Προσωπικη μου αποψη: για τον οποιοδηποτε συνδρομητη, το 30αρι με τα 3 upload ειναι μια χαρα. Οσο αλλαζουν οι υποχρεωσεις καποιου λογο δουλειας, ειτε ειναι επαγγελματιας ειτε απλα χρειαζεται το παραπανω, ξεκινας και ανεβαζεις ταχυτητα. Ενας επαγγελματιας ασφαλως και θα βαλει το 50αρι, ή το 100αρι που βγηκε μολις τωρα.
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα, απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση ή τοσο μεγαη ανταποκριση που ειδα εδω μεσα για να το βαλουν απ την πρωτη μερα. Και απλα η απορια μου ηταν αν οσοι βιαστηκαν, αν ειναι ή οχι επαγγελματιες. Και ο λογος που απλα γραφω την απορια μου, ειναι επειδη ξερουμε πως στα πρωτα λανσαρισματα γινεται χαμος και ουτε οι ιδιοι στα κεντρα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται, και επισης πιστευα πως θα γινοταν πιο ευκολα ενα ντου μολις περνουσε λιγος καιρος και αρχιζανε να βγαζουν προσφορες.
> Προς θεου δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ετσι;


Ενα περιεργο πραγμα αυτοι στο εξωτερικο που δινουν πολλαπλασιες ταχυτητες παρολο που δεν τις χρειαζονται οι καταναλωτες...και με λιγοτερα λεφτα.

----------


## ababapanos

> To ρώτησα επίμονα σήμερα το πρωί. Δεν υπάρχει νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ στο τετράγωνο μου και παίρνω απευθείας από Α/Κ 50άρι VDSL.
> 
> Αν και τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ προ μηνός μου είπε πως θα δωθεί σε κοντινές αποστάσεις 100άρι πακέτο μόλις γίνει διαθέσιμο απευθείας από Α/Κ, εντούτοις μου απάντησαν σήμερα πως αυτό δε θα γίνει - και πως υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα μόνο για 30άρι ή 50άρι πακέτο.
> 
> Δυστυχώς...



Αυτο ειναι οριστικα επισημο? 
Μπορει να αλλαξει στο μελλον και να δοσουν 100αρα απο ΑΚ?

----------


## pan.nl

Μέτριες οι τιμές. €50+ είναι πολλά όπως έχει η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα σήμερα. Επίσης το θεωρώ αισχρό και παραπλανητικό που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο "οπτικές ίνες" (όχι μόνο η Cosmote). Είναι πάντως μια αρχή...

----------


## ariusbb

Καλά και εγώ έχω Αγγλία gigabit συμμετρικό αλλά και με 50αρι μια χαρά θα ήμουν... Απλά το είχαν προσφορά £39 για τον πρώτο χρόνο και το τσίμπησα.
Όταν έχεις Netflix στα 15mbit και uhd encodes στα 35mbit μια χαρά είναι η 50αρα...

----------


## YAziDis

> Ενα περιεργο πραγμα αυτοι στο εξωτερικο που δινουν πολλαπλασιες ταχυτητες παρολο που δεν τις χρειαζονται οι καταναλωτες...και με λιγοτερα λεφτα.


Ναι αλλά όπως λες είναι φθηνότερο στο εξωτερικό. Άσε που άμα υπολογίσουμε και το ποσοστό που στοιχίζει η υπηρεσία με βάση το μισθό του εργαζομένου θα έχουμε μεγαλύτερες αποκλίσεις.

----------


## ThReSh

> Καλά και εγώ έχω Αγγλία gigabit συμμετρικό αλλά και με 50αρι μια χαρά θα ήμουν... Απλά το είχαν προσφορά £39 για τον πρώτο χρόνο και το τσίμπησα.
> Όταν έχεις Netflix στα 15mbit και uhd encodes στα 35mbit μια χαρά είναι η 50αρα...


Κι αν γίνεται ταυτόχρονη χρήση από κάμποσα άτομα στο σπίτι?  :Razz:

----------


## vasilismf

> Προσωπικη μου αποψη: για τον οποιοδηποτε συνδρομητη, το 30αρι με τα 3 upload ειναι μια χαρα. Οσο αλλαζουν οι υποχρεωσεις καποιου λογο δουλειας, ειτε ειναι επαγγελματιας ειτε απλα χρειαζεται το παραπανω, ξεκινας και ανεβαζεις ταχυτητα. Ενας επαγγελματιας ασφαλως και θα βαλει το 50αρι, ή το 100αρι που βγηκε μολις τωρα.
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα, απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση ή τοσο μεγαη ανταποκριση που ειδα εδω μεσα για να το βαλουν απ την πρωτη μερα. Και απλα η απορια μου ηταν αν οσοι βιαστηκαν, αν ειναι ή οχι επαγγελματιες. Και ο λογος που απλα γραφω την απορια μου, ειναι επειδη ξερουμε πως στα πρωτα λανσαρισματα γινεται χαμος και ουτε οι ιδιοι στα κεντρα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται, και επισης πιστευα πως θα γινοταν πιο ευκολα ενα ντου μολις περνουσε λιγος καιρος και αρχιζανε να βγαζουν προσφορες.
> Προς θεου δεν κατακρινω κανεναν ετσι;


Αν εσυ βλεπεις netflix 4k που θελει 30mbps, η γυναίκα σου βλεπει replaytv με 7mbps ο γιος κατεβαζει torrent με καμια 40mbps και η κορη βλεπει βιντεακια στο youtube και τα 100 λιγα ειναι. Και αν ανεβαζεις σε cloud αλλο 5 αλλο 10 και αλλο 20mbos upload.

----------


## uncharted

> *35a* υπάρχει μια χαρά και επιτρέπει συμετρικές ταχύτητες up/down πχ *200/200*. Ίσως επιλεχθεί σε προγράμματα FTTB όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη vectoring.


Τωρα γιατι επιμενεις και εκτιθεσαι ανεπανορθωτα?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL#Profiles

Που ειναι το 35*a*?

Ασε που δεν φτανουν οι διαθεσιμοι τονοι για 400 Mbps aggregate... παμε σε G.Fast καταστασεις, δηλαδη profile 106a.




> Κατά τα άλλα πρέπει να γίνεις *εριστικός* έτσι;


 :Worthy: 




> Να ορίστε τι δίνει το 35b
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188466
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188467


Ενδιαφερον  :One thumb up: 

"No FEXT" υποθετω εννοει μια γραμμη μονη της, αρα καμια απολυτως παρεμβολη, σωστα? Με το vectoring φτανουμε πολυ κοντα σε αυτο...




> Θέλετε να πιέσουμε οργανωμένα να δώσουν περισσότερο upload;


Μονο η ΕΕΤΤ μπορει να πιεσει.

Επρεπε αντι για 10% να θεσουν οριο 20% το λιγοτερο.

----------


## netcon

> Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα
> Προφανώς αφού σε αφήνει το σύστημα, ισχύει και για αναβάθμιση υφιστάμενων συνδέσεων (φυσικά με ανανέωση του 24μήνου δέσμευσης)





> Θα παιδευτείς σαν εμένα, είμαι σίγουρος, πως γίνετε ρε φίλε να είναι για νέες συνδέσεις αφού εγώ έβαλα το 100L σε υφιστάμενη 50άρα που την πλήρωνα και 2 ευρώ υψυλότερα από αυτό που έβαλα, ξανά κανε αίτιση η παρέ τηλέφονα, τι να πω.
> 
> Edit: τα παιδεία έχουν δίκαιο, άσε να σε πάρουν από το τμήμα που ελένχουν της online προσφορές (θα σε πάρουν για επιβεβαίωση), και μάλιστα θα μπόρεις να ζητήσεις το 100L που δεν ύπαρχει στην σελίδα και είναι στα 45,50, απλά σου τροποποιεί την αίτιση που έκανες για 100XL και στην κάνουν 100L.





> Θα σε πάρουν αυτοί.Ισχύει κανονικά η τιμη,Και εγώ έκανα έτσι αιτηση για VDSL 50 απο 30.Στο τηλ έλεγαν άλλες τιμές.


Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Τελικά όντως είχατε δίκιο, έτσι έγινε με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά την ηλεκτρονική αίτηση που έκανα απο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για την επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων και την ολοκλήρωση της παραγγελίας (Εγώ φοβήθηκα να μη μου πουν ότι δεν ισχύει η τιμή και με πάνε στη "νέα" 56,50€ που δίνουν και τηλεφωνικά). Πάντως αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. Άλλη τιμή online στα 49,50€, και τηλεφωνικά 56,50€ για το ίδιο πακέτο XL. 

Θα αναφέρω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απο τη συνομιλία που είχα με τον υπάλληλο που με κάλεσε. Πρώτα απ' όλα επειδή θα ενδιαφέρει πολλούς εμένα προσωπικά μετά απο ερώτηση μου αν υπάρχει το 100L πακέτο με ενημέρωσε πως ναι και βγαίνει στα 45,50€ (Οπότε έχετε το υπ' όψιν). 
Τώρα, για τα 100Mbps μου είπε ότι θα μου στείλουν νέο εξοπλισμό (Με την υπηρεσία Πόρτα Πόρτα Courier) και συγκεκριμένα το Speedport W724. Σε ερώτηση μου αν είναι απαραίτητο να μπεί πάνω στη νέα γραμμή, είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως πρέπει διότι έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές και είναι καλύτερα συμβατό (Θα δούμε αν ισχύει αυτό).
Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο της 24μηνης δέσμευσης το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 150€ (Στο XL αναφέρομαι, δεν γνωρίζω αν διαφέρει ανά πακέτο). Τέλος να αναφέρω πως η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας παίρνει απο 1-12 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
Νεότερα όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το 100άρι πακέτο.

----------


## cyberten

> Καλημέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Τελικά όντως είχατε δίκιο, έτσι έγινε με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά την ηλεκτρονική αίτηση που έκανα απο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για την επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων και την ολοκλήρωση της παραγγελίας (Εγώ φοβήθηκα να μη μου πουν ότι δεν ισχύει η τιμή και με πάνε στη "νέα" 56,50€ που δίνουν και τηλεφωνικά). Πάντως αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο. Άλλη τιμή online στα 49,50€, και τηλεφωνικά 56,50€ για το ίδιο πακέτο XL. 
> 
> Θα αναφέρω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες απο τη συνομιλία που είχα με τον υπάλληλο που με κάλεσε. Πρώτα απ' όλα επειδή θα ενδιαφέρει πολλούς εμένα προσωπικά μετά απο ερώτηση μου αν υπάρχει το 100L πακέτο με ενημέρωσε πως ναι και βγαίνει στα 45,50€ (Οπότε έχετε το υπ' όψιν). 
> Τώρα, για τα 100Mbps μου είπε ότι θα μου στείλουν νέο εξοπλισμό (Με την υπηρεσία Πόρτα Πόρτα Courier) και συγκεκριμένα το Speedport W724. Σε ερώτηση μου αν είναι απαραίτητο να μπεί πάνω στη νέα γραμμή, είπε χαρακτηριστικά πως πρέπει διότι έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές και είναι καλύτερα συμβατό (Θα δούμε αν ισχύει αυτό).
> Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να σπάσει το συμβόλαιο της 24μηνης δέσμευσης το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 150€ (Στο XL αναφέρομαι, δεν γνωρίζω αν διαφέρει ανά πακέτο). Τέλος να αναφέρω πως η ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας παίρνει απο 1-12 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
> Νεότερα όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το 100άρι πακέτο.


Παιδιά τα 45,5€ για το 100L μου είπαν από το 13888 ότι αφορά μόνο νέες συνδέσεις.

----------


## netcon

> Παιδιά τα 45,5€ για το 100L μου είπαν από το 13888 ότι αφορά μόνο νέες συνδέσεις.


Δε ξέρω τι να πώ.. και εμένα απο το 13888 για το 100XL μου λέγαν πως η τιμή 49,50€ είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις και για ήδη υπάρχουσα σύνδεση η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 56,50€ αλλα μέσα απο το site της Cosmote το έκλεισα στην αρχική (49,50€).

----------


## fearhome21

> Παιδιά τα 45,5€ για το 100L μου είπαν από το 13888 ότι αφορά μόνο νέες συνδέσεις.


Μπα, δεν ισχυεί αυτό, εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στα 45,50, και δεν είμαι νέα σύνδεση  :Wink:

----------


## africa

Τα 45,5 δεν ισχύουν για όλους. Εξαρτάται από το πακέτο που έχετε ήδη.
Με 50L συγκεντρώνεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να πάρεις το 100L στα 45,5.

----------


## deniSun

Προφανώς και άλλη τιμή δίνουν σε νέες συνδέσεις από μεταφορά κλπ και άλλες σε υφιστάμενες.

----------


## ManolisGti

Να γραψω κι εγω την δικη μου εμπειρια,εχοντας ανανεωσει προσφορα και εχω το συμβολαιο 50 XL διαβαζοντας εδω τους ζητησα στο 13888 το 100 L και δεν μου το δωσανε παρολο που θα ειχα μεγαλυτερο παγιο,γιατι απο το προγραμμα που ηδη εχω πηγαινοντας στο 100 L θεωρειται υποβαθμιση του προγραμματος!

----------


## fearhome21

> Να γραψω κι εγω την δικη μου εμπειρια,εχοντας ανανεωσει προσφορα και εχω το συμβολαιο 50 XL διαβαζοντας εδω τους ζητησα στο 13888 το 100 L και δεν μου το δωσανε παρολο που θα ειχα μεγαλυτερο παγιο,γιατι απο το προγραμμα που ηδη εχω πηγαινοντας στο 100 L θεωρειται υποβαθμιση του προγραμματος!


Πολύ κλεψιά παίζει εδώ, που κολλαεί υ υποβάθμιση αφού πας από 50 σε 100, δικαιολογίες του κ@λου.

----------


## ManolisGti

> Πολύ κλεψιά παίζει εδώ, που κολλαεί υ υποβάθμιση αφού πας από 50 σε 100, δικαιολογίες του κ@λου.


Το δικαιολογησαν λεγοντας οτι απο ενα "φουλ" πακετο πας σε ενα που δεν ειναι "φουλ"!
Και οταν τους ειπα οτι θα πληρωνω μεγαλυτερο παγιο,μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται! :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας του DSL, αλλά υποβάθμιση των άλλων υπηρεσιών μέσω των οποίων έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.
Γενικά το τι προσφορά δίνουν στον καθένα, έχει να κάνει αν είναι ήδη πελάτης, ποιες υπηρεσίας έχει και το πάγιο που πληρώνει ή αν πρόκειται για νέα σύνδεση. Και αυτό ισχύει ανέκαθεν σε όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## xristakos

Να δούμε πότε (και αν) θα έχουμε διαθεσιμότητα εμείς στο Αιγάλεω που έχουμε κολλήσει στα 4-5Mbps...

----------


## ManolisGti

> Είναι αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας του DSL, αλλά υποβάθμιση των άλλων υπηρεσιών μέσω των οποίων έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.
> Γενικά το τι προσφορά δίνουν στον καθένα, έχει να κάνει αν είναι ήδη πελάτης, ποιες υπηρεσίας έχει και το πάγιο που πληρώνει ή αν πρόκειται για νέα σύνδεση. Και αυτό ισχύει ανέκαθεν σε όλους τους παρόχους.


Πληροφοριακα παντως ειμαι ηδη πολλα χρονια πελατης ΟΤΕ!

----------


## deniSun

> Να γραψω κι εγω την δικη μου εμπειρια,εχοντας ανανεωσει προσφορα και εχω το συμβολαιο 50 XL διαβαζοντας εδω τους ζητησα στο 13888 το 100 L και δεν μου το δωσανε παρολο που θα ειχα μεγαλυτερο παγιο,γιατι απο το προγραμμα που ηδη εχω πηγαινοντας στο 100 L θεωρειται υποβαθμιση του προγραμματος!


Έπεσες σε μάπα υπάλληλο.
Δεν υπάρχει με τίποτε κάτι τέτοιο.
1. Δεν είναι υποβάθμιση αλλά αναβάθμιση.
2. Δεν ισχύει η χρονική δέσμευση του παλιού συμβολαίου που είχες κάνει αφού πηγαίνεις σε άλλο με μεγαλύτερο πάγιο.
3. Ακόμα και όλα τα παραπάνω να ισχύουν, δεν μπορεί να σου το αρνηθεί γιατί είναι δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να πληρώσεις παραπάνω ή/και με πρόστιμα (που δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σου).

----------


## jkoukos

> Πληροφοριακα παντως ειμαι ηδη πολλα χρονια πελατης ΟΤΕ!


Εε και; Η εταιρεία κοιτά το κέρδος. Μάλιστα άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν βάλει ένα μικρό τέλος σε περίπτωση αλλαγής πακέτου.
Το έχω ξαναγράψει. Είχα 3 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο πάροχο σε διαφορετικές περιοχές, με τις 2 ακριβώς το ίδιο πακέτο. Στην ανανέωση λοιπόν σε καμία δεν πήρα την ίδια προσφορά.

----------


## fearhome21

> Είναι αναβάθμιση της ταχύτητας του DSL, αλλά υποβάθμιση των άλλων υπηρεσιών μέσω των οποίων έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.
> Γενικά το τι προσφορά δίνουν στον καθένα, έχει να κάνει αν είναι ήδη πελάτης, ποιες υπηρεσίας έχει και το πάγιο που πληρώνει ή αν πρόκειται για νέα σύνδεση. Και αυτό ισχύει ανέκαθεν σε όλους τους παρόχους.


Jkoukos, είσαι αρκετά έμπειρο άτομο και θέλω να σε ρωτήσω για μια θεωρία που έχω, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να την απαντήσεις, αλλά στο 13888 είναι άλλα και άλλα (μου λένε ότι τα 67mbps είναι το μέγιστο που μπορείς να πιάσεις ενώ με την εγγύιση της ταχύτητας μου υποσχέθηκαν τουλάχιστον 90). Ξεκινάω

Λοιπόν, πριν 4-5 ημέρες στης 3-4 τα μεσάνυχτα έπεσε το Ίντερνετ και επανήλθε, όταν μπήκα στα στατιστικά είδα το Attainable σε Download ανέβηκε από 73K σε 120κάτι, το ίδιο και το Upload, παραξενεύτηκα και πόσταρα εδώ στο forum και είδα ότι δεν έγινε μόνο σε εμένα, τότε είχα 50άρα σύνδεση, πήγα στο WAN και Modulation Parameters και έβγαλα το vectoring και όταν επανήλθε η γραμμή συνχρόνησα στα 14 Down και 1 Up, χάλια μαύρα, οπότε το ξανά τικάρα Enabled και όλα super. Προχθές λοιπόν αποφάσισα να κάνω αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps και έκανα αίτιση μέσω της ιστοσελίδας, έγινε η αναβάθμιση εχθές και βλέπω ταχύτητα 69Mbps με attainable τα 70Mbps, παίρνω τηλέφωνο το 13888 και δηλώνο βλάβη και μου λένε άυριο θα ερθεί τεχνικός να το δει, ακόμα δεν ήρθε, πήρα εγώ τηλέφονο το 13888 πριν λίγο και μου είπε ένας τεχνικός από εκει οτι το μέγιστο που μπορώ να πιάσω είναι τα 70Mbps με 195 καλοδιάκα μέτρα προς την καμπίνα, μου φάνηκε περίεργο και ξανά πήγα στο Router, έβγαλα το Vectoring και έιδα την ίδια ταχήτητα πάλι 69Mbps, άνοιξα πάλι Vectoring και ακόμα 69Mbps. Οπότε ρωτάω εγώ τώρα πως γίνετε όταν είχα 50άρα με το που έβγαζα το Vectoring η γραμμή γινότανε 14/1 και τώρα παραμένει ίδια ανεξαρτήτως την ρύθμιση Vectoring? 

Η δικιά μου θεωρία είναι ότι το προφίλ του 50αρίου είναι vectoring enabled ενώ της 100άρας δεν είναι, και είναι τελίως χαλασμένο (για την δικία μου καμπίνα)

----------


## africa

Καμιά φορά νομίζω πως το 2i κολλάει με τα συγκεκριμένα "click, ξε-click". 
Κάνε πρώτα από όλα καλού κακού ένα Factory Reset στο modem.

----------


## jkoukos

Είμαστε ακόμη στην αρχή της νέας υπηρεσίας κι ακόμη δεν έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί τα πράγματα αλλά ούτε υπάρχει ακόμη κάποιο στάνταρτ. Προφανώς οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχουν και δεν φθάνουν.
Άλλο να δίνει πιλοτικό σε 100 χρήστες και άλλο να έχεις 100.000 συνδέσεις σε 2 μέρες. Υπομονή και σε λίγο καιρό θα γνωρίζουμε περισσότερα.

----------


## fearhome21

> Καμιά φορά νομίζω πως το 2i κολλάει με τα συγκεκριμένα "click, ξε-click".  
> Κάνε πρώτα από όλα καλού κακού ένα Factory Reset στο modem.


Ουφ, αν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι μπόρει να φτιάξει κάτι, να μην το κάνω καλύτερα, έχω σετάρει αρκετά complex QoS γιατί καμία φορά streamaro όταν είναι και άλλη μέσα και παίζουν games η κατεβάζουν κτλπ.




> Είμαστε ακόμη στην αρχή της νέας υπηρεσίας κι ακόμη δεν έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί τα πράγματα αλλά ούτε υπάρχει ακόμη κάποιο στάνταρτ. Προφανώς οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή τρέχουν και δεν φθάνουν.
> Άλλο να δίνει πιλοτικό σε 100 χρήστες και άλλο να έχεις 100.000 συνδέσεις σε 2 μέρες. Υπομονή και σε λίγο καιρό θα γνωρίζουμε περισσότερα.


Καλά ναι, κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη, αλλά είναι λίγο ηλιθιότητα να σου λένε ότι στα 195 μέτρα δεν παίζει να πιάσεις 100Mbps.

----------


## africa

Δεν μπορεις να το κανεις backup?

----------


## cyberten

> Μπα, δεν ισχυεί αυτό, εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στα 45,50, και δεν είμαι νέα σύνδεση


Αυτό το πακέτο σύνδεσης στην ιστοσελίδα δεν το βλέπω πουθενά, εσύ δια τηλεφώνου το έκλεισες σε αυτήν την τιμή; Επίσης από το 13888 μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορεί να "δουν" το περιεχόμενο της σελίδας ή τις τιμές που είναι αναρτημένες εκεί. Μάλιστα με παρότρυνε πως για ό,τι αφορά τη σελίδα να μπω εκεί και να κάνω chat (το οποίο μετά τις αλλαγές στην ιστοσελίδα δεν μπορώ να το βρω).

----------


## akisgetz

Δεν ισχύει , αφορά και τους παλιούς πελάτες , εγώ ήμουν στο 50 L και με πήγαν στο 100 L
στα 45,50 .

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν ισχύει , αφορά και τους παλιούς πελάτες , εγώ ήμουν στο 50 L και με πήγαν στο 100 L
> στα 45,50 .


Τώρα κάνω chat... Να δω που θα καταλήξει  :Whistle: 

Η υπάλληλος μου λέει να κάνω ακύρωση και να μπω να κανω παραγγελία από την ιστοσελίδα. Το πρόβλημα όμως ότι το 100L δεν είναι αναρτημένο παραμένει...

Με τα πολλά μου είπε ότι online υπάρχει προσφορά μόνο για το 100XL & to 200XL. Όλα τα άλλα δίνονται από "σημεία πώλησης που έχουν το δικαίωμα ειδικών προσφορών" και δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## fearhome21

> Αυτό το πακέτο σύνδεσης στην ιστοσελίδα δεν το βλέπω πουθενά, εσύ δια τηλεφώνου το έκλεισες σε αυτήν την τιμή; Επίσης από το 13888 μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορεί να "δουν" το περιεχόμενο της σελίδας ή τις τιμές που είναι αναρτημένες εκεί. Μάλιστα με παρότρυνε πως για ό,τι αφορά τη σελίδα να μπω εκεί και να κάνω chat (το οποίο μετά τις αλλαγές στην ιστοσελίδα δεν μπορώ να το βρω).


Καλήμερα, εγώ παράγγειλα το 100XL από την ιστοσελίδα και περίμενα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίοση. Μόλις με πήραν με ρώτησε για το ΑΦΜ κτλπ και της λέω, μήπως υπάρχει πακέτο με ονομασία 100L? γιατί δεν φαίνετε στην ιστοσελίδα(παραξενεύτηκε αυτή εντομεταξή) και μου λέει ναι υπάρχει και είναι στα 45,50 και της λέω μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να με αλλάξεις σε αυτό? δεν χρειάζομαι τα επιπλέον σε κινιτά και διεθνή απλά δεν μπορούσα να βρω το 100L και γιαυτό παράγγειλα το 100XL ε και από εκεί και πέρα μου λέει μάλιστα κτλπ.κάναμε συμβόλαιο. όλα οκ.




> Τώρα κάνω chat... Να δω που θα καταλήξει


Με το chat δεν νομίζω θα καταλήξεις κάπου, απλά παράγγειλε το XL και κάνε αυτό που σου είπα.

----------


## 2048dsl

> Παιδιά τα 45,5€ για το 100L μου είπαν από το 13888 ότι αφορά μόνο νέες συνδέσεις.





> Δε ξέρω τι να πώ.. και εμένα απο το 13888 για το 100XL μου λέγαν πως η τιμή 49,50€ είναι μόνο για νέες συνδέσεις και για ήδη υπάρχουσα σύνδεση η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 56,50€ αλλα μέσα απο το site της Cosmote το έκλεισα στην αρχική (49,50€).


εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στα 45,50, και δεν είμαι νέα σύνδεση

Η αιτηση εγινε τηλεφωνικα εχθες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## cyberten

> Καλήμερα, εγώ παράγγειλα το 100XL από την ιστοσελίδα και περίμενα να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίοση. Μόλις με πήραν με ρώτησε για το ΑΦΜ κτλπ και της λέω, μήπως υπάρχει πακέτο με ονομασία 100L? γιατί δεν φαίνετε στην ιστοσελίδα(παραξενεύτηκε αυτή εντομεταξή) και μου λέει ναι υπάρχει και είναι στα 45,50 και της λέω μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να με αλλάξεις σε αυτό? δεν χρειάζομαι τα επιπλέον σε κινιτά και διεθνή απλά δεν μπορούσα να βρω το 100L και γιαυτό παράγγειλα το 100XL ε και από εκεί και πέρα μου λέει μάλιστα κτλπ.κάναμε συμβόλαιο. όλα οκ.
> 
> 
> Με το chat δεν νομίζω θα καταλήξεις κάπου, απλά παράγγειλε το XL και κάνε αυτό που σου είπα.


Ok, θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις γίνει η ακύρωση. Τώρα μπλέξαμε με την προγραμματισμένη αποστολή του εξοπλισμού που ήταν για 24/11.

----------


## fearhome21

Με τρολλάρει άσχημα παιδεία, από 69Mbps πήγε Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10000/84264 kbps χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα, αλλά έτσι κάνει από εχθές, χωρίς Restart ανεβοκατεβένει η ταχήτητα, και αλλάζουν η τιμές στα

Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/385 
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/0.5 symbols
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.3/9.8 dB

----------


## ManolisGti

> Έπεσες σε μάπα υπάλληλο.
> Δεν υπάρχει με τίποτε κάτι τέτοιο.
> 1. Δεν είναι υποβάθμιση αλλά αναβάθμιση.
> 2. Δεν ισχύει η χρονική δέσμευση του παλιού συμβολαίου που είχες κάνει αφού πηγαίνεις σε άλλο με μεγαλύτερο πάγιο.
> 3. Ακόμα και όλα τα παραπάνω να ισχύουν, δεν μπορεί να σου το αρνηθεί γιατί είναι δικαίωμά σου να θέλεις να πληρώσεις παραπάνω ή/και με πρόστιμα (που δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σου).


Συμφωνω σε οσα γραφεις και αρκετα τους τα ανεφερα κιολας,αλλα σας εγραψα την απαντηση τους!

- - - Updated - - -




> Εε και; Η εταιρεία κοιτά το κέρδος. Μάλιστα άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν βάλει ένα μικρό τέλος σε περίπτωση αλλαγής πακέτου.
> Το έχω ξαναγράψει. Είχα 3 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο πάροχο σε διαφορετικές περιοχές, με τις 2 ακριβώς το ίδιο πακέτο. Στην ανανέωση λοιπόν σε καμία δεν πήρα την ίδια προσφορά.


Ενταξει δεν ειπα τιποτα,απλα σας παρεθεσα την περιπτωση μου!

----------


## akisgetz

Η διαδικασία που έκανα εγώ ήταν ότι πήρα στο 13888 από  το σταθερό μου και ζήτησα να ενημερωθώ για τα νέα προγράμματα ,
το πρόγραμμα 100L όντως δεν το έχει στο site και είχα στο Pc ανοιχτό με τα νέα προγράμματα που δίνουν στο κατάστημα που ανέβασε κάποιος εχτές στο φόρουμ
και έγραφε για το 100L στα 45,50 και σε περίπτωση που έλεγε τίποτα κουλό να της το πέταγα , όμως δεν χρειάστηκε μου το είπε η εκπρόσωπος από μόνη της 
το πρόγραμμα και με ενημέρωσε ότι τα προγράμματα θα είναι διαθέσιμα στο Site εντός των επόμενων ημερων.
Και κάτι άλλο που μου είπε είναι ότι η προσφορά για όσους έχουν συνδυασμό ONE  για την έκπτωση στο κινητό με σταθερό δεν μεταβάλλεται προς το παρών 
και παραμένει ως έχει ασχέτως ότι ανέβηκε το πάγιο της σταθερής.

----------


## fearhome21

Μόλης μίλησα με 13888, ο λόγος που δεν πιάνω 100Mbps είναι το Speedport Entry 2i, θα μου στείλουν άλλο στις 24/11 που είναι συμβατό και με 200Mbps, ελπίζω να μην είναι καμία μάπα...

----------


## STAVROS7

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Ξέρετε μήπως αν στην Παιανία είναι διαθέσιμη η Fiber?

*UPDATE:*Βρήκα την φόρμα διαθεσιμότητας στο Site της Cosmote,έβαλα τα στοιχεία μου και μου έγραψε:  ''Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο''.

Kατάλαβα,μάλλον δεν αξίζει καν να επικοινωνήσω με την υποστήριξη πελατών!Θα το ξανατεστάρω σε κανά 2 χρόνια!

----------


## vassman

> εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στα 45,50, και δεν είμαι νέα σύνδεση
> 
> Η αιτηση εγινε τηλεφωνικα εχθες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε


Καλορίζικη. Να ρωτήσω αν στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας σου βγάζει διαθέσιμη την 100στάρα?

----------


## pankostas

> Μόλης μίλησα με 13888, ο λόγος που δεν πιάνω 100Mbps είναι το Speedport Entry 2i, θα μου στείλουν άλλο στις 24/11 που είναι συμβατό και με 200Mbps, ελπίζω να μην είναι καμία μάπα...


Το W724.

----------


## MIKU

Έγινε και εμένα η αναβάθμιση από 30/2,5 σε 50/5 αφού η τιμή είναι ίδια, σχεδόν.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6815492651

----------


## gravis

κανεις με 200mbps?

----------


## netcon

> εγώ έκανα συμβόλαιο στα 45,50, και δεν είμαι νέα σύνδεση
> 
> Η αιτηση εγινε τηλεφωνικα εχθες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι ενεργοποιηθηκε


Καλορίζικη!!

Και εγώ έκανα αίτηση χθές το απόγευμα, με πήραν τηλέφωνο προς το βραδάκι για επιβεβαίωση και περιμένω.

Να ρωτήσω, βλέπω στις 100άρες συνδέσεις ότι ρίχνουν το SNR;

----------


## ArisVrz

> κανεις με 200mbps?


I second that! Υπαρχει κανενα νεο με την 200αρα?

----------


## fadasma

To "έως 24mbps" έγινε πλέον "διαθέσιμα τα 200mbps σε έως 2 χρόνια"

----------


## 2048dsl

> Καλορίζικη. Να ρωτήσω αν στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας σου βγάζει διαθέσιμη την 100στάρα?


Eυχαριστω.. Ναι την βγάζει Κανονικα.. μονο την 200αρα δεν βγαζει διοτι οι καμπινες μαρκοπουλο θα αναβαθμιστουν τελος δεκεμβριου

----------


## TakisKal

> VDSL Vectoring 10/2017
> https://goo.gl/eXXLWW


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Στον πίνακα λέει Q3 (τρίτο τέταρτο) 2017 άρα υποθέτω έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Το 13888 δεν έχει ιδέα πότε θα είναι διαθέσιμες οι νέες ταχύτητες 100 κ 200μουγκουμπού.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## cyberten

Τελικά με ενεργοποίησαν... Περισσότερα στο μήνυμά μου εντός φόρουμ εδώ: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...35#post6285535

----------


## ASFE

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188533

 :Protest:  :Protest: 

 :Nurse: 

Δεν αντεξα!!

----------


## chaigeo

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αντεξα!!


 :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:  :Thumb Dup:

----------


## kastony

Τηλέφωνο χτες για αναβάθμιση απο 50 σε 100XL με ενεργοποίηση σε 1 ώρα !!! αλλά δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 55mbps και το δήλωσα βλάβη, έως τώρα το μόνο που είδα ότι ανέβηκε στα 65mbps χωρίς τηλέφωνο από τεχνικό. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι το καφάο είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι μου !!!! υποτίθεται φαντάζομαι ότι έπρεπε να είμαι τουλάχιστον πάνω από 90 βάλε.

----------


## cyberten

> Τηλέφωνο χτες για αναβάθμιση απο 50 σε 100XL με ενεργοποίηση σε 1 ώρα !!! αλλά δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 55mbps και το δήλωσα βλάβη, έως τώρα το μόνο που είδα ότι ανέβηκε στα 65mbps χωρίς τηλέφωνο από τεχνικό. Το θέμα μου είναι ότι το καφάο είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι μου !!!! υποτίθεται φαντάζομαι ότι έπρεπε να είμαι τουλάχιστον πάνω από 90 βάλε.


Φίλε στα 100/10 Mbps συγχρονίζεις! Μήπως θέλεις να πεις ότι σε speedtest δεν πιάνεις πάνω από 55Mbps;

----------


## jkoukos

... και μήπως δοκιμάζεις ασύρματα;

----------


## vasilismf

ερωτηση, εκανα αιτηση φορητοτητας απο vodafone την Πεμπτη 16/11 σε vdsl 50 τους πηρα την Δευτερα 20/11 και τους προλαβα και τους λεω καντε το fiber100 και μου λενε μολις ενεργοποιηθει η 50αρα θα σας την κανουμε επιτοπου 100αρα. Σημερα 22/11 και ακομα τιποτα! Ποσο καιρο περνει η ριμαδα η μεταφορα στην Cosmote απο Vodafone;

----------


## netcon

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αντεξα!!


Θεός!! χαχαχαχα  :ROFL: 
 :Respekt: 

(Sorry για το Off topic)

----------


## raziel77

αφτες οι τιμες ειναι για νεους συνδρομητες η για αφτους που φευγουνε και κανουνε παζαρια για να μεινουνε στον οτε ,εμεις που ειμαστε 20 χρονια στον οτε μας λενε πολυ ευγενικα να παμε να .........εγω ηθελα το 50 large και μου ειπανε 42 ευρο ρε παιδια τους λεω αφου γραφει 37 ....αλλα  8α το παραγειλω μεσα απο το σιτε νομιζω οτι γινεται .

----------


## kastony

Ναι στο speedtest και γενικά στο download, με καλώδιο και χωρίς άλλες συσκευές η δοκιμή. Ακόμα και ο τύπος στο 13888 απορούσε άσε που ήμουν και η πρώτη του περίπτωση 100mbps  :Smile:

----------


## netcon

> Ναι στο speedtest και γενικά στο download, με καλώδιο και χωρίς άλλες συσκευές η δοκιμή. Ακόμα και ο τύπος στο 13888 απορούσε άσε που ήμουν και η πρώτη του περίπτωση 100mbps


Απο που κατεβάζεις;
Κάνε και ενα reboot το router.

----------


## gogeta01

> Ναι στο speedtest και γενικά στο download, με καλώδιο και χωρίς άλλες συσκευές η δοκιμή. Ακόμα και ο τύπος στο 13888 απορούσε άσε που ήμουν και η πρώτη του περίπτωση 100mbps


Δοκίμασε με download manager κάποιον driver από nvidia

----------


## SPIROS1979

Καλησπερα ... εβαλα εκει που λει δειτε για την διαθεσιμοτητα ... εβαλα το τηλεφωνο μου γραφει fiber 50 xl μεσο δορυφορου δεν το καταλαβα καλα ... εχω ηδη cosmote tv μεσο δορυφορου θα γινει εκει η εγκατασταση ; ... θα εχει στο μελλον παραπανω ταχυτητα στην περιοχη μου ... Μενω στο Μαρουσι κοντα στο Μαλλ .

----------


## jimmyl

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αντεξα!!


Καλα δεν υπαρχεις ομως

----------


## akaloith

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αντεξα!!


ε ασε και κανενα τηλεφωνο πως θα σε βρουν να σκαψεις;  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπερα ... εβαλα εκει που λει δειτε για την διαθεσιμοτητα ... εβαλα το τηλεφωνο μου γραφει fiber 50 xl μεσο δορυφορου δεν το καταλαβα καλα ... εχω ηδη cosmote tv μεσο δορυφορου θα γινει εκει η εγκατασταση ; ... θα εχει στο μελλον παραπανω ταχυτητα στην περιοχη μου ... Μενω στο Μαρουσι κοντα στο Μαλλ .


Έχει δορυφορικό Internet αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι το εμφανίζει και στην διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## jimmyl

Πριν απο λιγο ενεργοποιηση 100αρας , απο Δευτερα ο εξοπλισμος

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Πριν απο λιγο ενεργοποιηση 100αρας , απο Δευτερα ο εξοπλισμος


ωραιος καλοτάξιδη

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει δορυφορικό Internet αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι το εμφανίζει και στην διαθεσιμότητα.


σε ευχαριστω ναι το βαζεις .... εχω ηδη 50 αρα vdsl δε μου χρειαζεται αυτο ....

----------


## MIKU

> Πριν απο λιγο ενεργοποιηση 100αρας , απο Δευτερα ο εξοπλισμος


Καλορίζικη!Ελπίζω να δείχνει και το speedtest τα ίδια!Καλό λιώσιμο!

----------


## jimmyl

> Καλορίζικη!Ελπίζω να δείχνει και το speedtest τα ίδια!Καλό λιώσιμο!




Ενα γρηγορο speedtest 

Eυχαριστω παιδια , γρηγορες ενεργοποιησεις σε ολους , μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες απο τα 8 μεγαμπιτ  στα 100 το λες και πολιτισμικο σοκ

----------


## SPIROS1979

> Ενα γρηγορο speedtest 
> 
> Eυχαριστω παιδια , γρηγορες ενεργοποιησεις σε ολους , μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες απο τα 8 μεγαμπιτ  στα 100 το λες και πολιτισμικο σοκ


Ποσο παει το μηνα ... το δινει μαζι με τηλεφωνια

----------


## pelopas1

καλοριζικες οι συνδεσεις για οσους εχουν βαλει 100 και 200  :One thumb up:

----------


## deniSun

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188547
> 
> Ενα γρηγορο speedtest 
> 
> Eυχαριστω παιδια , γρηγορες ενεργοποιησεις σε ολους , μεσα σε 3 εβδομαδες απο τα 8 μεγαμπιτ  στα 100 το λες και πολιτισμικο σοκ


Ωραίος.

----------


## jimmyl

> Ποσο παει το μηνα ... το δινει μαζι με τηλεφωνια


45,5 με απεριοριστα σταθερα + 2 ωρες σε κινητα

----------


## deniSun

> 45,5 με απεριοριστα σταθερα + 2 ωρες σε κινητα


Για αναβάθμιση ή νέα γραμμή;

----------


## gravis

κανείς με 200αρα να δουμε στατιστικά και speedtest?

----------


## jmakro

> κανείς με 200αρα να δουμε στατιστικά και speedtest?


λογικά δεν εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα

----------


## deniSun

Τα 200Μ είναι πιλοτικά.

----------


## jimmyl

> Για αναβάθμιση ή νέα γραμμή;


Αναβαθμιση

----------


## panosfast

Όσοι Συνδεθήκατε σε 100αρα σας έδινε διαθεσιμότητα στο site του ΟΤΕ  ;

----------


## netcon

Έγινε και σε μένα τώρα πρίν λίγο η αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα. Βέβαια χωρίς τα αποτελέσματα που περίμενα.

Στατιστικά γραμμής:

Πρίν την αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps


Και μετά την ενεργοποίηση της 100άρας


Κάλεσα στο 13888 για έλεγχο της γραμμής και μου είπαν ότι όντως θα έπρεπε να τερματίζει την 100άρα. Ρώτησα όταν θα παραλάβω το W724 και μπεί πάνω αν θα έχει διαφορά αλλα μου είπαν δεν εχει σημασία. Λογικό είναι νομίζω, δεν πρέπει να οφείλεται στο router το πρόβλημα. Άλλος υπάλληλος πάλι όταν είχα κάνει την αίτηση μου είπε το W724 έχει καλύτερη συμβατότητα. Ψάξε βρές.. 

Εν τέλει, δηλώθηκε ως βλάβη και περιμένω. Είναι περίεργο γιατί είδα και σε άλλα παιδιά πως μετά την ενεργοποίηση πέφτει αρκετά το Attainable Rate.

----------


## Meteomaniac

Ρε παιδια τι γινεται. Πηρα 2 τηλεφωνα στο 13888 και εφαγα πορτα. Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στο 50L με 42,5 το μηνα και ζητησα να παω στο 100L και μου ειπαν 52,5 και οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι στα 45,5.... Να ξαναδοκιμασω or what..

----------


## SlotKiller

> Έγινε και σε μένα τώρα πρίν λίγο η αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα. Βέβαια χωρίς τα αποτελέσματα που περίμενα.
> 
> Στατιστικά γραμμής:
> 
> Πρίν την αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps
> 
> 
> Και μετά την ενεργοποίηση της 100άρας
> 
> ...


Καποια παιδια που πηγαν σε 100αρα με το 2i, περιμενουν σημερα να παραλαβουν το w724. Ειμαι και εγω πολυ περιεργος να δω τα αποτελεσματα.
Συμφωνα με αυτα που ειπαν καποιοι τεχνικοι του 13888, θα πρεπει να παει παραπανω.
Ειναι ο μονος λογος που σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω αλλαγη στο w724 οταν αλλαξω απο 50αρι που εχω τωρα.

----------


## fearhome21

> Έγινε και σε μένα τώρα πρίν λίγο η αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα. Βέβαια χωρίς τα αποτελέσματα που περίμενα.
> 
> Στατιστικά γραμμής:
> 
> Πρίν την αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps
> 
> 
> Και μετά την ενεργοποίηση της 100άρας
> 
> ...


Καλήμερα αδερφέ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετοπίζω και εγώ αλλά με πολύ χειροτέρες ταχύτητες από εσένα, εντομέταξη εχώ λιγότερο attenuation από τα δικά σου στατιστικά αρά είμαι πιό κοντά στην καμπίνα από εσένα, εμένα μου είπαν σήμερα θα έρθουν τεχνικοί να δούνε την καμπίνα, αλλά τα ίδια είπαν και για εχθές και δεν ήρθε κανείς, άμα βρείς λύση πες μου, και εγώ το entry 2i έχω.

----------


## netcon

> Καλήμερα αδερφέ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετοπίζω και εγώ αλλά με πολύ χειροτέρες ταχύτητες από εσένα, εντομέταξη εχώ λιγότερο attenuation από τα δικά σου στατιστικά αρά είμαι πιό κοντά στην καμπίνα από εσένα, εμένα μου είπαν σήμερα θα έρθουν τεχνικοί να δούνε την καμπίνα, αλλά τα ίδια είπαν και για εχθές και δεν ήρθε κανείς, άμα βρείς λύση πες μου, και εγώ το entry 2i έχω.


Καλημέρα φίλε,
Ναι αν βρεθεί λύση θα ενημερώσω. Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τα στατιστικά σου; Απο το 13888 τι σου είπαν; Που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα; Εγώ πάντως δε πιστεύω πως με το W724 θα διορθωθεί, άντε ίσως να παίξει λίγο καλύτερα. Παρ' όλα αυτά, θα του κάνω μια δοκιμή. Κάτι δε πρέπει να λειτουργεί σωστά στη καμπίνα. Εγώ σήμερα δήλωσα βλάβη και μου είπαν τα ίδια, θα κοιτάξουν απομακρυσμένα πρώτα τη γραμμή, και αυρίο θα πάνε τεχνικοί να κοιτάξουν τη καμπίνα. Μακάρι όντως να πάνε αύριο..

----------


## fearhome21

> Καλημέρα φίλε


Φίλε εγώ έχω μια καλή θεορία, να εξηγήσω:

Screenshot δικό μου πριν την αναβάθμιση (δώσε βάση στης παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις *Interleave Depth, Interleave Delay, INP*)

Screenshot δικό μου μετά την αναβάθμιση (δώσε βάση στης παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις *Interleave Depth, Interleave Delay, INP*)


Βλέπουμε αρκετή αλλαγή στις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις, και το ίδιο έχει γίνει σε εσένα άμα προσέξεις, τώρα σύγκρινε τα δικά σου Interleave Depth, Interleave Delay, INP με τα δικά μου τωρινά και τι βλέπεις? ότι έχεις πιο υψηλά/διαφορετικά νούμερα και γιαυτό έχεις καλύτερη *ταχύτητα*, 99.99% κάτι παίζει με αυτές της *ρυθμίσεις* και από ότι ξέρω αυτές ρυθμίζονται απτό κέντρο, αλλά δεν ακούνε από το 13888.

edit: Στην 50άρα όμως άμα δεις είχαμε τα ίδια στατιστικά στης ρυθμίσεις *Interleave Depth,Interleave Delay, INP*

edit2: α,ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι από τότε που αναβαθμίστηκα η ταχύτητα πάει από 70 σε 84 χωρίς να κάνει restart το modem, απλά αλλάζουν η παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις και υπάρχει ένα πολύ μικρό lag στην φόρτωση των σελίδων, έτσι καταλαβένο ότι πήγε από 70 σε 84.

----------


## cyberten

> Ρε παιδια τι γινεται. Πηρα 2 τηλεφωνα στο 13888 και εφαγα πορτα. Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στο 50L με 42,5 το μηνα και ζητησα να παω στο 100L και μου ειπαν 52,5 και οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι στα 45,5.... Να ξαναδοκιμασω or what..


Και σε εμένα την ίδια τιμή έδωσαν στις 20/11 και τώρα το διέκοψα για να το κάνω μέσω web όπου (αν ψάξει σε παλαιότερα μηνύματα) φαίνεται (από χρήστες εδώ μέσα, ο ένας είναι fearhome21 - αν δεν κάνω λάθος) επιλέγοντας το 100XL κατά την επανάκληση από εκπροσώπους ΟΤΕ μπορείς να ζητήσεις το 100L με τιμή 45,5€. Για κάποιον λόγο από το 13888 δεν το προσφέρουν σε αυτήν την τιμή.

----------


## SlotKiller

Γιατι δεν εκαναν δοκιμες 50->100 σε καμπινες που ηταν ετοιμες εδω και 2-3 μηνες ωστε να εκαναν τα απαραιτητα optimizations στο profile και να μην εχουμε αυτη την beta κατασταση τωρα δε το καταλαβαινω.
Περιμενω να δω το 724 τι θα κανει σε εσας που εχετε προβληματα. Αν παιξει αερα, τοτε το παραπανω σχολιο ειναι ακυρο. Αν εχει τα ιδια θεματα......

----------


## netcon

> Φίλε εγώ έχω μια καλή θεορία, να εξηγήσω:
> 
> Βλέπουμε αρκετή αλλαγή στις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις, και το ίδιο έχει γίνει σε εσένα άμα προσέξεις, τώρα σύγκρινε τα δικά σου Interleave Depth, Interleave Delay, INP με τα δικά μου τωρινά και τι βλέπεις? ότι έχεις πιο υψηλά/διαφορετικά νούμερα και γιαυτό έχεις καλύτερη *ταχύτητα*, 99.99% κάτι παίζει με αυτές της *ρυθμίσεις* και από ότι ξέρω αυτές ρυθμίζονται απτό κέντρο, αλλά δεν ακούνε από το 13888.
> 
> edit: Στην 50άρα όμως άμα δεις είχαμε τα ίδια στατιστικά στης ρυθμίσεις *Interleave Depth,Interleave Delay, INP*
> 
> edit2: α,ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι από τότε που αναβαθμίστηκα η ταχύτητα πάει από 70 σε 84 χωρίς να κάνει restart το modem, απλά αλλάζουν η παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις και υπάρχει ένα πολύ μικρό lag στην φόρτωση των σελίδων, έτσι καταλαβένο ότι πήγε από 70 σε 84.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188558


Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο είναι. Για να διορθωθεί πρέπει να πάει τεχνικός στη καμπίνα να κάνει μετρήσεις και να δει τι φταίει. Δεν πρέπει να είναι απο την μεριά μας. Βέβαια, στο 13888 οι περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι σου πετάνε το "Μέχρι εκεί πάει η γραμμή σας διότι είστε μακριά απο τη καμπίνα" και γειά σας..
Έχεις κάποια νέα ενημέρωση; Πότε θα πάνε να κοιτάξουν τη βλάβη οι τεχνικοί;

----------


## fearhome21

> Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο είναι. Για να διορθωθεί πρέπει να πάει τεχνικός στη καμπίνα να κάνει μετρήσεις και να δει τι φταίει. Δεν πρέπει να είναι απο την μεριά μας. Βέβαια, στο 13888 οι περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι σου πετάνε το "Μέχρι εκεί πάει η γραμμή σας διότι είστε μακριά απο τη καμπίνα" και γειά σας..
> Έχεις κάποια νέα ενημέρωση; Πότε θα πάνε να κοιτάξουν τη βλάβη οι τεχνικοί;


Καμία ενημέρωση, για εχθές μου είχαν πει, αλλά τίποτα, και τώρα πάει 1 η ώρα, νομίζω η τεχνικοί δουλέβουν μέχρι της 2.

----------


## netcon

> Καμία ενημέρωση, για εχθές μου είχαν πει, αλλά τίποτα, και τώρα πάει 1 η ώρα, νομίζω η τεχνικοί δουλέβουν μέχρι της 2.


Καλά και αυτοί με τόσες νέες συνδέσεις, βλάβες κλπ δε ξέρουν που να πρωτοπάνε. Όταν διορθωθεί η βλάβη θα ενημερώσω σχετικά. Αν έχεις κάτι νεότερο παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## wintech2003

> Φίλε εγώ έχω μια καλή θεορία, να εξηγήσω:


Και εγώ Ρόδο, έκανα πριν λίγο αίτηση για αναβάθμιση απο 50 -> 100. Κράτησα screenshot τα τωρινά μου στατιστικά (*Down* Attainable: 127399 kbps, Attenuation: 5.9 dB, Interleave Depth: 1325, Interleave Delay: 10 ms, INP: 4.5 symbols) και θα δούμε τί θα δείξει μετά την αναβάθμιση.

----------


## fearhome21

> Και εγώ Ρόδο, έκανα πριν λίγο αίτηση για αναβάθμιση απο 50 -> 100. Κράτησα screenshot τα τωρινά μου στατιστικά (*Down* Attainable: 127399 kbps, Attenuation: 5.9 dB, Interleave Depth: 1325, Interleave Delay: 10 ms, INP: 4.5 symbols) και θα δούμε τί θα δείξει μετά την αναβάθμιση.


Πού μένεις αγορίνα? δεν σε πιέζω να μου πεις, εγώ είμαι οδός χατζηαγγέλου, κοντά στο Bazar στην κορδικτόνος, για να δούμε αν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα στην Ρόδο.

----------


## Cha0s

Όσοι έχετε βάλει 100άρα, έχει ζητήσει κανείς να τον γυρίσουν σε Fast path;
Το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ ή αρνήθηκε;

Επίσης τι pings έχετε στο πρώτο hop με και χωρίς fast path;

----------


## blueice

> Όσοι έχετε βάλει 100άρα, έχει ζητήσει κανείς να τον γυρίσουν σε Fast path;
> Το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ ή αρνήθηκε;
> 
> Επίσης τι pings έχετε στο πρώτο hop με και χωρίς fast path;


αν και έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα μετά την αναβάθμιση στα 100, ζήτησα fastpath και το έκαναν.
στην ip 195.170.0.2 τώρα φτάνω με 6-7ms ενώ πρίν το fastpath με 17.
Τα ίδια είχα και με την 50άρα.

----------


## Cha0s

> αν και έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα μετά την αναβάθμιση στα 100, ζήτησα fastpath και το έκαναν.
> στην ip 195.170.0.2 τώρα φτάνω με 6-7ms ενώ πρίν το fastpath με 17.
> Τα ίδια είχα και με την 50άρα.


Cool, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## SlotKiller

> αν και έχω ακόμη πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα μετά την αναβάθμιση στα 100, ζήτησα fastpath και το έκαναν.
> στην ip 195.170.0.2 τώρα φτάνω με 6-7ms ενώ πρίν το fastpath με 17.
> Τα ίδια είχα και με την 50άρα.


To οτι εγω με fast path απο καρδιτσα εχω 13ms στον 195.170.0.1 και 18ms στον 195.170.0.2 ειναι οκ?
Λογω αποστασης η διαφορα;

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Ρε παιδια τι γινεται. Πηρα 2 τηλεφωνα στο 13888 και εφαγα πορτα. Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στο 50L με 42,5 το μηνα και ζητησα να παω στο 100L και μου ειπαν 52,5 και οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι στα 45,5.... Να ξαναδοκιμασω or what..


Αντι να τους παρακαλας αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα και μπορεις να φυγεις κανε μια αιτηση φορητοτητας να δεις για ποτε θα σταματησουν να το παιζουν βαρια πεπονια....

----------


## wintech2003

> Πού μένεις αγορίνα? δεν σε πιέζω να μου πεις, εγώ είμαι οδός χατζηαγγέλου, κοντά στο Bazar στην κορδικτόνος, για να δούμε αν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα στην Ρόδο.


Κοντά στο αρχαίο στάδιο, παράλληλα στην Κένεντυ. Βέβαια εχουν περάσει 4 ώρες και ακόμα περιμένω τηλεφώνημα επιβεβαίωσης της παραγγελίας... (επέλεξα το "Εντός μιας ώρας")

----------


## Archon

Μολις παρελαβα νεο εξοπλισμο!!!!! (fail) και μου εστειλαν παλι το 2i. Και λεω ωραια θα πιανω νταν 100. Κοπηκε η χαρα μου. Τωρα ειμαι 10 λεπτα στο 13888 περιμενοντας να μου πουν τι θα γινει.

- - - Updated - - -

21 λεπτα μετα, το κοιταξε και ειπε οτι οντως θα μου εστελναν το 724 αλλα απο λαθος (μαλλον αυτο στελνουν στους νεους? δικη μου υποθεση) εστειλαν το 2i. Θα με παρουν στο κινητο να μου πουν τι θα γινει. Αντε παλι αναμονη...

----------


## blueice

> To οτι εγω με fast path απο καρδιτσα εχω 13ms στον 195.170.0.1 και 18ms στον 195.170.0.2 ειναι οκ?
> Λογω αποστασης η διαφορα;


Στείλε μας τα αποτελέσματα από 
tracert 195.170.0.2
και θα σου πούμε.
Δεν φαίνεται να έχεις πάντως fastpath

----------


## panosira

> Μολις παρελαβα νεο εξοπλισμο!!!!! (fail) και μου εστειλαν παλι το 2i. Και λεω ωραια θα πιανω νταν 100. Κοπηκε η χαρα μου. Τωρα ειμαι 10 λεπτα στο 13888 περιμενοντας να μου πουν τι θα γινει.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 21 λεπτα μετα, το κοιταξε και ειπε οτι οντως θα μου εστελναν το 724 αλλα απο λαθος (μαλλον αυτο στελνουν στους νεους? δικη μου υποθεση) εστειλαν το 2i. Θα με παρουν στο κινητο να μου πουν τι θα γινει. Αντε παλι αναμονη...


Γιατι υπαρχει προβλημα αν κρατησεις αυτο που σου εστηλαν? Τι ιδιο συμβαινει και με εμενα

----------


## matelas

> To οτι εγω με fast path απο καρδιτσα εχω 13ms στον 195.170.0.1 και 18ms στον 195.170.0.2 ειναι οκ?
> Λογω αποστασης η διαφορα;


Σε μια μέτρηση που έκανα παρατήρησα πως υπάρχει διαφορετική δρομολόγηση προς την κάθε IP. Οπότε πιθανότητα αυτό δικαιολογεί την διαφορά. 

Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως παρόλο την διαφορετική δρομολόγηση ο χρόνος απόκρισης είναι ίδιος.

----------


## Archon

> Γιατι υπαρχει προβλημα αν κρατησεις αυτο που σου εστηλαν? Τι ιδιο συμβαινει και με εμενα


Μα το εχω ηδη το συγκεκριμενο. Τί να το κανω το δευτερο?????

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μα το εχω ηδη το συγκεκριμενο. Τί να το κανω το δευτερο?????


Backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες  της νύχτας ή του ΣΚ και των αργιών που μπορεί να σου χαλάσει το ένα. :Wink:

----------


## Archon

> Backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες  της νύχτας ή του ΣΚ και των αργιών που μπορεί να σου χαλάσει το ένα.


Αφου πρεπει να επιστρεψω το ενα (το παλιο υποτιθεται) αν μου φερουν το 724. Ακομα περιμενω τηλεφωνο να μου πουν αν υπαρχει αποθεμα για να μου το φερουν και να δωσω πισω αυτο που εφεραν. Αν το 724 σε μενα φανει καλυτερο, θα το κρατησω και θα δωσω πισω το 2i σε δεκα μερες. Απο λαθος μου εφεραν το 2i. Κανονικα επρεπε να μου φερουν το 724.

----------


## panosira

Εγω παντος τους ξαναπηρα τηλ (γιατι μ ειπαν θα μου στηλουν το w724 ενω ηρθε το 2i) μου ειπαν οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## pankostas

Τώρα είδα ότι και σε εμένα εστειλαν το entry 2i!
Κοιμούνται όρθιοι! Μα αυτο τους ειπα στο τηλεφωνο οτι εχω! Χαχαχα...

----------


## deniSun

> Τώρα είδα ότι και σε εμένα εστειλαν το entry 2i!
> Κοιμούνται όρθιοι! Μα αυτο τους ειπα στο τηλεφωνο οτι εχω! Χαχαχα...


Θέμα αποθήκης είναι.
Αν η αλλαγή καταχωρήθηκε σε Γερμανό και το modem σου ήταν από cosmote shop, θα πρέπει να γίνει αποχρέωση του ενός και χρέωση του άλλου.
Φαίνεται χαζό αλλά είναι καθαρά διαχειριστικό το θέμα.

----------


## jmakro

πηγα σ ενα γερμανο επιστροφη ενα 724 και ειδα οτι στα προγραμματα fiber  στο κατολογο υπηρχε το 100L  45,50 κανονικα οποτε μη σας λενε οτι ναναι!

----------


## SlotKiller

> Στείλε μας τα αποτελέσματα από 
> tracert 195.170.0.2
> και θα σου πούμε.
> Δεν φαίνεται να έχεις πάντως fastpath






```
>tracert 195.170.0.2

Tracing route to ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.178.1
  2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  kard-asr9ka-trik-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [80.106.108.61]
  3    10 ms    15 ms    10 ms  lari-asr99b-kard-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.231.45]
  4    12 ms    12 ms    14 ms  ampe-asr99b-lari-asr99b.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.242.145]
  5    18 ms    20 ms    22 ms  athe-asr99b-ampe-asr99b.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.241]
  6    18 ms    19 ms    19 ms  79.128.227.230
  7    19 ms    19 ms    18 ms  ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]

Trace complete.
```



```
>tracert 195.170.0.1

Tracing route to dns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.178.1
  2     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  kard-asr9ka-trik-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [80.106.108.61]
  3    10 ms     9 ms    11 ms  lari-asr99a-kard-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.231.33]
  4    13 ms    14 ms    13 ms  nyma-asr99a-lari-asr99a.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.228.9]
  5    13 ms    12 ms    12 ms  nyma7609b-nyma-asr99a.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.226.98]
  6    17 ms    14 ms    15 ms  dns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.1]

Trace complete.
```

 :Thinking: 

Να επισημανω οτι ειμαι πισω απο firewall draytek που κανει κληση στο 2i.
Απο wifi στο 2i ή στον vr2600 (που κανει και αυτος κληση pppoe στο 2i) τα ιδια και ελαχιστα χειροτερα ping εχω στους dns. (1-2 φορες ειδα 14ms στον 195.170.0.1 απ το Moto X Style και στο vr2600 και στο 2i)

- - - Updated - - -




> πηγα σ ενα γερμανο επιστροφη ενα 724 και ειδα οτι στα προγραμματα fiber  στο κατολογο υπηρχε το 100L  45,50 κανονικα οποτε μη σας λενε οτι ναναι!


Ειχε ποσταρει καποιος την δευτερα το πρωι το χαρτι που εχουν οι πωλητες. Σε αυτο το θρεντ νομιζω.
Φαινονται ξεκαθαρα ολα. (Ναι φυσικα και υπαρχει το 100L)

----------


## blueice

> ```
> >tracert 195.170.0.2
> 
> Tracing route to ns1.otenet.gr [195.170.0.2]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.178.1
>   2     7 ms     8 ms     7 ms  kard-asr9ka-trik-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [80.106.108.61]
>   3    10 ms    15 ms    10 ms  lari-asr99b-kard-asr9ka.backbone.otenet.net [79.128.231.45]
> ...


Φαίνεται ότι όντως είναι τελικά λόγω απόστασης αφού αρχικά ξεκινάς με 7-8ms.
Έκανα ping router του οτε στην Θεσσαλονίκη και εκεί φτάνω (από αθήνα) με 11-12 ms

----------


## SPIROS1979

Τα τορεντ και αλλα σε ποση ωρα κατεβενουν με τις ταχύτητες αυτες ;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τα τορεντ και αλλα σε ποση ωρα κατεβενουν με τις ταχύτητες αυτες ;


Μετά τέτοιες συνδέσεις, από κάποια ταχύτητα και έπειτα μετράει και κατά πόσο ο ίδιος ο server ή ο peer μπορεί να διαθέσει bandwidth για το αρχείο που κατεβαίνει. Δεν είναι άπειρο αυτό. Οπότε καλή ερώτηση.

Παράδειγμα εγώ μοιράζω ένα αρχείο και το upload μου είναι έστω 50ΜBit. Κάποιος με μια 100ΜBit/200Mbit/άπειρηMbit σύνδεση θα κατεβάζει απο εμένα σε ιδανικές συνθήκες στα 50Μbit.  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα τορεντ και αλλα σε ποση ωρα κατεβενουν με τις ταχύτητες αυτες ;


Αν είσαι σε private tracker που έχουν καλά seedboxes στην 100αρα θα κατεβάζεις χοντρικά με ( 11MB X 3600 secs  ) / 1024 = 38,67GB την ώρα και τα διπλάσια στην 200αρα...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αν είσαι σε private tracker που έχουν καλά seedboxes στην 100αρα θα κατεβάζεις χοντρικά με ( 11MB X 3600 secs  ) / 1024 = 38,67GB την ώρα και τα διπλάσια στην 200αρα...


Έτσι...Και σε private tracker group μπαίνεις δύσκολα, με πρόσκληση, θα πρέπει να κάνεις πάντα seed κλπ κλπ, ειδεμή σε πετάνε έξω. Ή απλά σε πετάνε έξω για πλάκα.

----------


## jimmyl

> Αν είσαι σε private tracker που έχουν καλά seedboxes στην 100αρα θα κατεβάζεις χοντρικά με ( 11MB X 3600 secs  ) / 1024 = 38,67GB την ώρα και τα διπλάσια στην 200αρα...


Αρχειο 34,26 giga εκανε λιγοτερο απο ωρα , γυρω στα 57 λεπτα

----------


## slalom

Στην 50ρα ειναι 20GB/h, η 100ρα βαλε επι 2

----------


## Yannis74

> Αρχειο 34,26 giga εκανε λιγοτερο απο ωρα , γυρω στα 57 λεπτα



Παλιά είχαμε χωρητικότητα δίσκων και δεν είχαμε ταχύτητα, τώρα έχουμε ταχύτητα και δεν έχουμε δίσκους!!!! 

ΦΤΟΥ!!!

----------


## Mirmidon

> Παλιά είχαμε χωρητικότητα δίσκων και δεν είχαμε ταχύτητα, τώρα έχουμε ταχύτητα και δεν έχουμε δίσκους!!!! 
> 
> ΦΤΟΥ!!!


Αν η κατάργηση του Net Neutrality που ψήνεται στις ΗΠΑ περάσει και στην ΕΕ δεν θα χρειάζεσε ούτε δίσκους ούτε τόσο υψηλές ταχύτητες.... :Laughing: 

Φροντίζει ο θείος Σαμ για σένα...

----------


## cyberten

> Αφου πρεπει να επιστρεψω το ενα (το παλιο υποτιθεται) αν μου φερουν το 724. Ακομα περιμενω τηλεφωνο να μου πουν αν υπαρχει αποθεμα για να μου το φερουν και να δωσω πισω αυτο που εφεραν. Αν το 724 σε μενα φανει καλυτερο, θα το κρατησω και θα δωσω πισω το 2i σε δεκα μερες. Απο λαθος μου εφεραν το 2i. Κανονικα επρεπε να μου φερουν το 724.


Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι αν δεν το επιστρέψεις θα πληρώσεις βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου το ποσό που το κοστολογούν το Entry 2i

----------


## YAziDis

Κατάλαβες αδερφάκι μου; Ακούς εδώ για 100άρια, και ενώ εμείς δεν έχουμε ακόμα ούτε 50άρια, έχουμε και τον ΟΤΕ να μας τρολάρει κάθε φορά που μπαίνουμε στο My Cosmote, και να μας τα κάνει πλανήτες ότι "Έχουμε μια καταπληκτική προσφορά για σένα" και να σου δίνει το 30άρι με 29,90, όσο και στον τιμοκατάλογό του..  :RTFM:  :Wall:  :Wall:  :Bless:  :fool:  :fool:  :Protest:  :Rant:  :Shoot:

----------


## ep103855

> Κατάλαβες αδερφάκι μου; Ακούς εδώ για 100άρια, και ενώ εμείς δεν έχουμε ακόμα ούτε 50άρια, έχουμε και τον ΟΤΕ να μας τρολάρει κάθε φορά που μπαίνουμε στο My Cosmote, και να μας τα κάνει πλανήτες ότι "Έχουμε μια καταπληκτική προσφορά για σένα" και να σου δίνει το 30άρι με 29,90, όσο και στον τιμοκατάλογό του..


οι πιο πολλοι ειδαμε 50αρα πριν κατι μηνες...πριν ηταν 2 με 8 (στην καλυτερη)...

----------


## Gladiator

Εμείς που έχουμε 50άρες αλλά με attainable rate λιγότερο από 100 ( εγώ εχω 60) το ξεχνάμε το 100άρι ή περιμένουμε;

----------


## jimmyl

> Εμείς που έχουμε 50άρες αλλά με attainable rate λιγότερο από 100 ( εγώ εχω 60) το ξεχνάμε το 100άρι ή περιμένουμε;


Αν το KV που ανηκεις εχει αλλαχθει πριν 3 με 4 χρονια τοτε μαλλον θα πρεπει να περιμενεις να αναβαθμιστει ωστε να μπορει να δωσει 100 Mbps η και παραπανω

----------


## AlexTselikas

Εμενα πριν 2 μηνες βαλανε καμπινα vectoring και βλεπω μονο εως 50mbps.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Εμείς που έχουμε 50άρες αλλά με attainable rate λιγότερο από 100 ( εγώ εχω 60) το ξεχνάμε το 100άρι ή περιμένουμε;


Για ποσταρε στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ σου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμενα πριν 2 μηνες βαλανε καμπινα vectoring και βλεπω μονο εως 50mbps.


Στο δικο μου καμπινα του ΟΤΕ φρεσκια ...εχω vectoring ενεργοποιημενο και δινει και 100αρα επιλογη... αλλα δεν δινει ο παροχος μου Νοva 100 προγραμμα ακομα

----------


## siagris

> Καποια παιδια που πηγαν σε 100αρα με το 2i, περιμενουν σημερα να παραλαβουν το w724. Ειμαι και εγω πολυ περιεργος να δω τα αποτελεσματα.
> Συμφωνα με αυτα που ειπαν καποιοι τεχνικοι του 13888, θα πρεπει να παει παραπανω.
> Ειναι ο μονος λογος που σκεφτομαι να κανω και εγω αλλαγη στο w724 οταν αλλαξω απο 50αρι που εχω τωρα.


Δυστυχώς δεν θα δεις καμία αλλαγή με το 724 
Κακώς μπαίνουν στην διαδικασία να το στείλουμε

----------


## Gladiator

> Για ποσταρε στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ σου.


- - - Updated - - -





Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ αναβαθμίστηκε η καμπίνα αλλά είμαι τους πρώτους που είχαν VDSL οπότε παίζει να είναι παμπάλαια

----------


## Collective_Soul

[QUOTE=Gladiator;6287585]


> Για ποσταρε στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ σου.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ποτέ αναβαθμίστηκε η καμπίνα αλλά είμαι τους πρώτους που είχαν VDSL οπότε παίζει να είναι παμπάλαια


Εγω εχω χειροτερο attenuation απο εσενα στο 12δλδ και μου βγαζει 93 attainable

Δυο τινα συμβαινουν...εχει τιγκαρει στο crosstalk(εχουν πεσει πολλοι χρηστες πανω στη καμπινα σου (οποτε θα εισαι κομπλε οταν ενεργποιηθει το vectoring στην καμπινα...πρεπει ομως να μπεις στο μενου του ρουτερ και εσυ απο τωρα να τσεκαρεις το κουτακι vectoring να εισαι ετοιμος )
Ή παιζει καποιο θεμα με την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση.

----------


## Gladiator

[QUOTE=Collective_Soul;6287610]


> Εγω εχω χειροτερο attenuation απο εσενα στο 12δλδ και μου βγαζει 93 attainable
> 
> Δυο τινα συμβαινουν...εχει τιγκαρει στο crosstalk(εχουν πεσει πολλοι χρηστες πανω στη καμπινα σου (οποτε θα εισαι κομπλε οταν ενεργποιηθει το vectoring στην καμπινα...πρεπει ομως να μπεις στο μενου του ρουτερ και εσυ απο τωρα να τσεκαρεις το κουτακι vectoring να εισαι ετοιμος )
> Ή παιζει καποιο θεμα με την εσωτερικη σου καλωδιωση.


Πρόβλημα με καλωδίωση δεν παίζει γιατί τo router παίρνει κατευθείαν από τον κατανεμητή με cat6e καλώδιο. Πώς βλέπουμε αν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το vectoring στην καμπίνα; Η επιλογή είναι ήδη τσεκαρισμένη στις ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν κάνει καμία διαφορά. Θα καταφέρω τίποτα αν πάρω στο 13888 να τους πρήξω όταν ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας για το νούμερό μου δείχνει μέχρι 50;

----------


## Collective_Soul

Εμενα το γραφει στο ρουτερ στα στατιστικα ... διπλα εκει που γραφει VDSL2 γραφει vectoring

Παρε τους τηλεφωνο ισως μαθεις πληροφοριες παραπανω για το ποτε θα βαλουν vectoring στην καμπινα..δεν χανεις κατι....
Παντως απο την φωτο που ανεβασες δεν φαινεται να εισαι σε vectoring αρα εχεις χαμηλο attainable λογω crosstalk λογικα....

----------


## gogeta01

σε νοβα με h168n έχω αυτα τα stats: 
Το σπίτι της θείας από κάτω με nova h168n είναι στα 81612 kbps με attenuation 0/6.3 dB και noise margin 23.2/12 dB
Έχω θέμα στην γραμμή;

----------


## Catchphrase

Εγώ πάντως που πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα, μου είπαν πως το vectoring δεν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή μου. Το είχα δει βέβαια και από το site, αλλά είπα να δοκιμάσω μήπως σταθώ τυχερός.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> σε νοβα με h168n έχω αυτα τα stats: 
> Το σπίτι της θείας από κάτω με nova h168n είναι στα 81612 kbps με attenuation 0/6.3 dB και noise margin 23.2/12 dB
> Έχω θέμα στην γραμμή;


Mπορει να εχουν πλακωσει και πολλες γραμμες στη καμπινα... απο το attenuation βλεπω οτι εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα

----------


## gogeta01

> Mπορει να εχουν πλακωσει και πολλες γραμμες στη καμπινα... απο το attenuation βλεπω οτι εισαι κοντα στην καμπινα


Είναι 100-120 μέτρα το πολύ. Οπότε λογικά με vectoring όταν ενεργοποιηθεί εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα θα πιάνω 100.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Ναι ετσι οπως τα λες... εκτος αν εχεις θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης τοτε πρεπει να το κοιταξεις/φτιαξεις.

----------


## deniSun

Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα για Q4-2017 στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Από τον Σεπτέμβριο που τοποθετήθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες του κέντρου έως σήμερα έχουν παγώσει τα πάντα.
Ενεργοποιήθηκαν κάποιες <10 ενδεικτικά.
Σε 1-2 είδα σήμερα ότι ακόμα περνάνε οπτική.
Σε όλες τις άλλες ακόμα περιμένουμε την ηλεκτροδότηση και ενεργοποίηση.
Δεδομένου ότι χρειάζονται ~3-4μέρες για ηλεκτροδότηση και ενεργοποίηση και ότι στο κέντρο υπάρχουν ~100καμπίνες... δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα.

Δεν ξέρω αν στο Q4-2017 εννοούσαν την τοποθέτηση/κατασκευή/σύνδεση ή περιείχε μέσα και την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση.
Πάντως για μια ακόμα φορά τα πάντα πάγωσαν στην Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Συγγνωμη ρε παιδια γιατι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει το vectoring και λετε ΟΤΑΝ θα ενεργοποιηθει;

----------


## jkoukos

Διότι αυτό δείχνουν τα δεδομένα. Όπου φαίνεται να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, οι αναφορές και τα στοιχεία που δίνουν οι χρήστες είναι διφορούμενα, ενώ επιπλέον ο κανονισμός προβλέπει και άλλα πράγματα που δεν τα έχουμε ακόμη δει.
Ήμαστε σε αρχικό στάδιο και λογικά υπάρχει πληθώρα ρυθμίσεων και προφίλ μέχρι να κατασταλάξουμε κάπου. Τα ίδια περάσαμε και χρόνια πριν όταν εμφανίσθηκε το ADSL.

----------


## DJ THEO

Εμενα ενω το ρουτερ δειχνει vectoring,ειμαι απο την καμπινα 10 μετρα και μου εδειχνε διαθεσιμοτητα για 100,τωρα πλεον μου δειχνει μεχρι 50. :Laughing:

----------


## deniSun

> Εμενα ενω το ρουτερ δειχνει vectoring,ειμαι απο την καμπινα 10 μετρα και μου εδειχνε διαθεσιμοτητα για 100,τωρα πλεον μου δειχνει μεχρι 50.


Πώς σου το δείχνει το vectoring;

----------


## matelas

> Καλά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα για Q4-2017 στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Από τον Σεπτέμβριο που τοποθετήθηκαν όλες οι καμπίνες του κέντρου έως σήμερα έχουν παγώσει τα πάντα.
> Ενεργοποιήθηκαν κάποιες <10 ενδεικτικά.
> Σε 1-2 είδα σήμερα ότι ακόμα περνάνε οπτική.
> Σε όλες τις άλλες ακόμα περιμένουμε την ηλεκτροδότηση και ενεργοποίηση.
> Δεδομένου ότι χρειάζονται ~3-4μέρες για ηλεκτροδότηση και ενεργοποίηση και ότι στο κέντρο υπάρχουν ~100καμπίνες... δεν βλέπω να προλαβαίνουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν στο Q4-2017 εννοούσαν την τοποθέτηση/κατασκευή/σύνδεση ή περιείχε μέσα και την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση.
> Πάντως για μια ακόμα φορά τα πάντα πάγωσαν στην Θεσσαλονίκη.


Κ' εδώ τελείωσαν με τις τοποθετήσεις κάπου τέλος καλοκαιριού αλλά οι περισσότερες δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα. Σε κάποιες που έχουν ρεύμα δοκίμασα να δω διαθεσιμότητα με διάφορα τηλέφωνα αλλά δεν δίνει.

----------


## DJ THEO

> Πώς σου το δείχνει το vectoring;

----------


## Mirmidon

> 


Αν έχεις την καλωσύνη δείξε μας ποιο firmware έχει η συσκευή σου (Device information στο Management/Status).

----------


## fearhome21

Μα αυτός δεν έχει το Speedport Entry 2I, απλά δεν το έχουν προγραμμάτισει μέσα για να το δείχνει στο Modulation ότι είναι Vectored.

----------


## deniSun

> 


Θυμάσαι τι έδειχνε παλιότερα;

----------


## DJ THEO

> Αν έχεις την καλωσύνη δείξε μας ποιο firmware έχει η συσκευή σου (Device information στο Management/Status).


@deniSun
Aυτα τα stats ειχα οταν πρωτοενεργοποιηθηκα πριν 8 μηνες,αλλα οσο γεμισε η καμπινα επεσαν λιγο.Και πριν λιγες μερς που ειδα να λεει vectoring ανεβηκα λιγο παλι.Παντως ειμαι 10 μετρα απο την καμπινα,και ισως πρεπει να ελεγξω την καλωδιωση μου αν θελω να παω σε 100αρα.



Το firmware δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο,αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα...  :Thinking:

----------


## Mirmidon

> @deniSun
> Aυτα τα stats ειχα οταν πρωτοενεργοποιηθηκα πριν 8 μηνες,αλλα οσο γεμισε η καμπινα επεσαν λιγο.Και πριν λιγες μερς που ειδα να λεει vectoring ανεβηκα λιγο παλι.Παντως ειμαι 10 μετρα απο την καμπινα,και ισως πρεπει να ελεγξω την καλωδιωση μου αν θελω να παω σε 100αρα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το firmware δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο,αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα...


Στο  #369 γράφεις :  "...μου έδειχνε για διαθεσημότητα για 100...". Πoυ το έβλεπες αυτό ακριβώς;

----------


## DJ THEO

Στο site της cosmote και της wind με αναζητηση την διευθυνση μου.Της wind βεβαια δεν το λαμβανω πολυ υποψιν μου...  :Razz: 

Μου εδειχνε μεχρι 100 ενω εδω και 2 μερες οχι...

----------


## deniSun

> @deniSun
> Aυτα τα stats ειχα οταν πρωτοενεργοποιηθηκα πριν 8 μηνες,αλλα οσο γεμισε η καμπινα επεσαν λιγο.Και πριν λιγες μερς που ειδα να λεει vectoring ανεβηκα λιγο παλι.Παντως ειμαι 10 μετρα απο την καμπινα,και ισως πρεπει να ελεγξω την καλωδιωση μου αν θελω να παω σε 100αρα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το firmware δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο,αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα...


Δεν φαίνεται κάποιος λόγος που να απαιτεί άμεσα έλεγχο της καλωδίωσης.

----------


## jimmyl

Με το speedport w 724 η γραμμη δεν συγχρονιζει το μεγιστο , ενω με το speedport entry 2i εφτανε στο οριο , εχει κανεις αποψη;

----------


## cyberten

Έχει αποκτήσει κανείς σύνδεση στα 200Mbps; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε όλες τις σελίδες που γράφουμε δεν είδα κανέναν...

----------


## deniSun

Αυτό που με παραξενεύει με τα πιλοτικά είναι... γιατί δεν τα δίνουν σε άτομα που έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον;
Δηλαδή... δεν είδα ποτέ να λένε... "δηλώστε συμμετοχή πόσοι θέλετε να ενταχθείτε πιλοτικά στην τάδε υπηρεσία".
Το είχα δει σε επίπεδο πρωτοκόλλου ν6 είναι αλήθεια, αλλά δεν μετράει.
Και στην συνέχεια ας κρίνουν αυτοί αν ο κάθε χρήστης που δηλώνει αξίζει να μπει ή όχι στο πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα.
Έχουν τα μέσα για να το καταλάβουν  :Whistle:

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Αυτές είναι τιμές και ταχύτητες ΚΥΡΙΟΙ του ΟΤΕ....με τα μαρκετινκ του μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ.... https://www.adamo.es/en/


*Spoiler:*

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αυτές είναι τιμές και ταχύτητες ΚΥΡΙΟΙ του ΟΤΕ....με τα μαρκετινκ του μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ.... https://www.adamo.es/en/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


You will only pay the line fee untli march 2018 



> Offer valid for new customers who order between 01/11/2017 and 31/01/2018. Not combinable with other offers. Internet Fibra FAST! 1.000Mb + Calls + Unlimited Mobile total retail price 54,99€/month (divided between 16,84€ of Internet Service + 38,15€ of fix telephone, mobile telephone, and line fee). Since 28/02/18 you will only pay for the line fee 18,15 € per month, after 54,99 €/month. Prices include VAT (IVA). Permanency: 12 months. Installation for free.

----------


## jmakro

> You will only pay the line fee untli march 2018


και που να δεις ρουμανια

----------


## sdikr

> και που να δεις ρουμανια


Τι να μας πει η Ρουμανία,  που να δεις Σιγκαπουρη

*Spoiler:*




			Ετσι για να το τερματίσω μην πάμε απο χώρα σε χώρα

----------


## jmakro

Ναι οκ 10ευρω 1gbps romania που ειναι κοντα.

----------


## Mirmidon

> You will only pay the line fee untli march 2018


Δηλαδή εσύ τώρα αν είχες να διαλέξεις μεταξύ αυτής της προσφοράς και της Cosmote ως έχει θα διάλγες της Cosmote έτσι; Θέλεις να μας πεις ότι δεν αξίζει σωστά;

----------


## ThReSh

> και που να δεις ρουμανια


Τι Ρουμανία τι Ελλάδα, ίδια κόστη...

...not  :Razz:

----------


## jmakro

ειναι δυνατον να εχουν βγάλει  200αρι στο site και να μην εχει κανεις?

----------


## panosira

> ειναι δυνατον να εχουν βγάλει  200αρι στο site και να μην εχει κανεις?


Απο οτι φςινεται ειναι μυστικο οσες φορες ρωτησα τη γινεται με αυτο το θεμα το αποφευγουν.   Ακουσα μεχρι και τα 100 ειναι μεγαλη ταχυτητα (σα να μ ειπε τι τη θες παραπανω) απο 13888.Δε ξερω αν γινεται σε ολους εμενα κατι συγκεκριμενο και υπευθυνο δε μ εχουν απαντησει εως τωρα.Το καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαστε στην αρχη των 100mbs και σιγουρα υπαρχουν προβληματα και οχι μονο αλλοι καν δεν εχουν το απλο το εως 24 η 30 η 50.Οποτε καλο θα ηταν κατα τη γνωμη να καταργηθει μεχρι να υπαρξει κατι υπευθυνο.(τι ψαχνω ε)

----------


## ep103855

> Δηλαδή εσύ τώρα αν είχες να διαλέξεις μεταξύ αυτής της προσφοράς και της Cosmote ως έχει θα διάλγες της Cosmote έτσι; Θέλεις να μας πεις ότι δεν αξίζει σωστά;


οχι φυσικα. απλως ειπε να σε τρολλαρει λιγο (και το αξιζεις) μιας και ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρχουν προσφορες σε αλλες χωρες διαφορετικες απο τις εδω...:P

----------


## Mormnak

Το όλο Θέμα είναι οτι για να φτάσουμε ΑΥΤΕΣ τις τιμές και αυτές τις Ταχύτητες που ανέφερα στο συγκεκριμένο προηγούμενο μου ποστ....θα περάσουνε χρόοοοοοοονια ολόκληρα..και ίσως και πάλι να μην τις δούμε....(λέω εγώ κατά δική μου άποψη πάντα. and by the way πρόλαβα και το διάβασα για τα 55ευρώ το μήνα για 1Gbps γραμμή )

Ετσι ...για να πέσει λίγο Κλάμα.....  :Crying:  


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Mirmidon

> οχι φυσικα. απλως ειπε να σε τρολλαρει λιγο (και το αξιζεις) μιας και ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρχουν προσφορες σε αλλες χωρες διαφορετικες απο τις εδω...:P




Off Topic



Τα έχεις χαμένα τελείως.... :ROFL: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Απο οτι φςινεται ειναι μυστικο οσες φορες ρωτησα τη γινεται με αυτο το θεμα το αποφευγουν.   Ακουσα μεχρι και τα 100 ειναι μεγαλη ταχυτητα (σα να μ ειπε τι τη θες παραπανω) απο 13888.Δε ξερω αν γινεται σε ολους εμενα κατι συγκεκριμενο και υπευθυνο δε μ εχουν απαντησει εως τωρα.Το καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαστε στην αρχη των 100mbs και σιγουρα υπαρχουν προβληματα και οχι μονο αλλοι καν δεν εχουν το απλο το εως 24 η 30 η 50.Οποτε καλο θα ηταν κατα τη γνωμη να καταργηθει μεχρι να υπαρξει κατι υπευθυνο.(τι ψαχνω ε)


Σημαντική πληροφορία και σωστή η σκέψη σου.

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή εσύ τώρα αν είχες να διαλέξεις μεταξύ αυτής της προσφοράς και της Cosmote ως έχει θα διάλγες της Cosmote έτσι; Θέλεις να μας πεις ότι δεν αξίζει σωστά;


Θα διάλεγα την προσφορά απο την Σιγκαπουρη, την ίδια βάση έχουν και οι 2 προτάσεις

----------


## pelopas1

μην προτρεχετε  θα φτασουμε στο 1 gbps
το βαλαντιο ομως για συνδεση 1 gbps θα ειναι απαγορευτικο για τους κοινους χρηστες

χωρια που η καμπινα μπορει να σηκωσει μεχρι 300 mbps 

να δω για συνδεσεις 500 και 1000 πως θα μπει η οπτικη ινα σε πολυκατοικιες οταν θα χρειαστει το συνολο των υπογραφων των κατοικων 

  εκει θα ξεκινησουν καινουργια δραματα

----------


## ThReSh

> να δω για συνδεσεις 500 και 1000 πως θα μπει η οπτικη ινα σε πολυκατοικιες οταν θα χρειαστει το συνολο των υπογραφων των κατοικων 
> 
>   εκει θα ξεκινησουν καινουργια δραματα


Γι' αυτό πρώτα σε περιοχές με μονοκατοικίες.  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> μην προτρεχετε  θα φτασουμε στο 1 gbps
> το βαλαντιο ομως για συνδεση 1 gbps θα ειναι απαγορευτικο για τους κοινους χρηστες


Οταν θα φτασουμε 1 Gbps, η 100αρα θα εχει τιμη χωμα.

Ειναι σαν το 4k vs 1080p στις τηλεορασεις... το καινουριο ριχνει τις τιμες παντα.




> να δω για συνδεσεις 500 και 1000 πως θα μπει η οπτικη ινα σε πολυκατοικιες οταν θα χρειαστει το συνολο των υπογραφων των κατοικων 
> 
>   εκει θα ξεκινησουν καινουργια δραματα


Δεν θα χρειαστει ινα μεχρι το διαμερισμα:

http://www.mvmtel.com/efx-14-four-channel-g-fast-onu/
http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...24-and-848-mhz

----------


## jmakro

να ειναι η πλειοψηφια ανω των 65 και να σου λενε ειναι πραγματα του σατανα και να μη μπορεις να βαλεις οπτικη!
Νομιζω οτι δε παιζει τετοιο σεναριο με υπογραφες σωστα?

----------


## pelopas1

uncharted  ειδομεν τι θα μας πει ο οτε μεχρι τοτε




> να ειναι η πλειοψηφια ανω τον 65 και να σου λενε ειναι πραγματα του σατανα και να μη μπορεις να βαλεις οπτικη!
> Νομιζω οτι δε παιζει τετοι σεναριο με υπογραφες σωστα?


εγω εκει πονταρω  δυστυχως η πλειοψηφια των κατοικων πολυκατοικιων  ειναι ανω των 60 οποτε δεν βλεπω να πεφτουν υπογραφες ουτε με δωροδοκια   :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> εγω εκει πονταρω  δυστυχως η πλειοψηφια των κατοικων πολυκατοικιων  ειναι ανω των 60 οποτε δεν βλεπω να πεφτουν υπογραφες ουτε με δωροδοκια


Η IPTV θα ειναι καλο δελεαρ για τα γεροντια... αν και το 4K δεν νομιζω να κανει διαφορα στα ματια τους.  :Razz:

----------


## pelopas1

> Η IPTV θα ειναι καλο δελεαρ για τα γεροντια... αν και το 4K δεν νομιζω να κανει διαφορα στα ματια τους.


error 404  :Razz:

----------


## ep103855

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Τα έχεις χαμένα τελείως....
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



χαιρομαι που σε κανω να γελας  :Smile:

----------


## anderm

> Το όλο Θέμα είναι οτι για να φτάσουμε ΑΥΤΕΣ τις τιμές και αυτές τις Ταχύτητες που ανέφερα στο συγκεκριμένο προηγούμενο μου ποστ....θα περάσουνε χρόοοοοοοονια ολόκληρα..και ίσως και πάλι να μην τις δούμε....(λέω εγώ κατά δική μου άποψη πάντα. and by the way πρόλαβα και το διάβασα για τα 55ευρώ το μήνα για 1Gbps γραμμή )
> 
> Ετσι ...για να πέσει λίγο Κλάμα.....  
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Αυτές οι τιμές δεν μπορούν να δοθούν ούτε σε ADSL με κέρδος από οποιαδήποτε εταιρία στην Ελλάδα, πόσο μάλλον σε FTTH που πρέπει να αποσβέσει και επένδυση. Βέβαια μπορούν να πέσουν οι μισθοί στο μισό, να πληρώσει για το δίκτυο το κράτος, να έχουν πιταρισμένες διασυνδέσεις σε ώρες αιχμής, να μην υπάρχει χρέωση χονδρικής εκμίσθωσης και ω του θαύματος να έχουμε τιμές 20 ευρώ. 

Το ότι δεν είναι αντίστοιχες οι καταστάσεις συνεπώς και δεν μπορούν να είναι αντίστοιχες οι τιμές η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι δυσνόητο -χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας. Εάν δεν υπάρχουν βασικές γνώσεις οικονομικών προκύπτουν τέτοιες απόψεις που όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις.

----------


## Mormnak

> Αυτές οι τιμές δεν μπορούν να δοθούν ούτε σε ADSL με κέρδος από οποιαδήποτε εταιρία στην Ελλάδα, πόσο μάλλον σε FTTH που πρέπει να αποσβέσει και επένδυση. Βέβαια μπορούν να πέσουν οι μισθοί στο μισό, να πληρώσει για το δίκτυο το κράτος, να έχουν πιταρισμένες διασυνδέσεις σε ώρες αιχμής, να μην υπάρχει χρέωση χονδρικής εκμίσθωσης και ω του θαύματος να έχουμε τιμές 20 ευρώ. 
> 
> Το ότι δεν είναι αντίστοιχες οι καταστάσεις συνεπώς και δεν μπορούν να είναι αντίστοιχες οι τιμές η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι δυσνόητο -χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας. Εάν δεν υπάρχουν βασικές γνώσεις οικονομικών προκύπτουν τέτοιες απόψεις που όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις.


Δεκτή η άποψή σου και κλείνω  εδώ για το Offtopic που εγώ ο ίδιος άρχισα στο παρόν θέμα ΧΩΡΙΣ βασικές γνώσεις Οικονομικών όπως σωστά λες και καμία μελέτη-στατιστική αναφορικά με τις τιμές, μόνο και μόνο για να κάνω εντυπώσεις όπως ορθά αναφέρεις.

----------


## drberto

> Αυτές οι τιμές δεν μπορούν να δοθούν ούτε σε ADSL με κέρδος από οποιαδήποτε εταιρία στην Ελλάδα, πόσο μάλλον σε FTTH που πρέπει να αποσβέσει και επένδυση. Βέβαια μπορούν να πέσουν οι μισθοί στο μισό, να πληρώσει για το δίκτυο το κράτος, να έχουν πιταρισμένες διασυνδέσεις σε ώρες αιχμής, να μην υπάρχει χρέωση χονδρικής εκμίσθωσης και ω του θαύματος να έχουμε τιμές 20 ευρώ. 
> 
> Το ότι δεν είναι αντίστοιχες οι καταστάσεις συνεπώς και δεν μπορούν να είναι αντίστοιχες οι τιμές η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι δυσνόητο -χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνίας. Εάν δεν υπάρχουν βασικές γνώσεις οικονομικών προκύπτουν τέτοιες απόψεις που όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις.


Επειδη ουτε κι εγω εχω γνωσεις οικονομιας,θα συμφωνησω οτι τετοιες τιμες δεν θα δουμε στην Ελλαδα,ειδικα γιατι εδω το κρατος υπερφορολογει.Ομως επειδη εζησα στη Ρουμανια,θα πως πως μεχρι τις αρχες του 2000 η τηλεφωνια στη Ρουμανια ηταν μονοπολιο,σε κακα χαλια οπως ακριβως την ειχε αφησει το κομμουνιστικο καθεστως,με γραμμες που τις μοιραζονταν 2 συνδρομητες με διαφορετικο αριθμο (σηκωνες το τηλεφωνο και ακουγες καποιον αλλον να μιλαει,και αντιστοιχα σε ακουγε κι εκεινος) για να καλεσεις διεθνες επαιρνες μεσω κεντρου και ζητουσες συνδεση..Το ιντερνετ πρωτοακουστηκε γυρω στο '97-'98.Και μετα απο 17-20 χρονια αυτοι δινουν 1gbps ιντερνετ και εμεις παλευουμε ακομα με τη "εως 24mpbs" (στην πραξη 11-12 και χαμηλοτερα) και παρακαλαμε τον Αη Βασιλη να μας φερει το VDSL 50!

----------


## NUTSIS

Οι χρεώσεις ειναι υπερβολικές και με εξοργιστικές διαφορές στον ίδιο πάροχο από συνδρομητή σε συνδρομητή.
Κάτι φυσιολογικό θα θεωρούσα το 30-35 για 100/20 και 50-55 για 200/50, όπως πιστευω θα καταλήξουν σε 1-2 χρόνια.
 Από τη στιγμή που θα μπουν οπτικες στις καμπίνες ειναι θέμα χρόνου να μειωθούν οι τιμες και να εκτοξευθούν οι ταχύτητες, ότι αρμέξουν σε 2-3 χρόνια.

----------


## deniSun

> Οι χρεώσεις ειναι υπερβολικές και με εξοργιστικές διαφορές στον ίδιο πάροχο από συνδρομητή σε συνδρομητή.
> Κάτι φυσιολογικό θα θεωρούσα το 30-35 για 100/20 και 50-55 για 200/50, όπως πιστευω θα καταλήξουν σε 1-2 χρόνια.
>  Από τη στιγμή που θα μπουν οπτικες στις καμπίνες ειναι θέμα χρόνου να μειωθούν οι τιμες και να εκτοξευθούν οι ταχύτητες, ότι αρμέξουν σε 2-3 χρόνια.


Κάτσε να μπουν και να λειτουργήσουν πρώτα...

----------


## YAziDis

Μεχρι η 30αρα και η 50αρα να μπορει να μπει σε πανω απο το 95% των σπιτιων στη χωρα οπως ειναι και η adsl, μην περιμενετε θαυματα στις τιμες.

----------


## deniSun

> Μεχρι η 30αρα και η 50αρα να μπορει να μπει σε πανω απο το 95% των σπιτιων στη χωρα οπως ειναι και η adsl, μην περιμενετε θαυματα στις τιμες.


Κάπως έτσι...

----------


## Zus

Υπάρχει κάπου χάρτης ο οποίος δείχνει το εύρος διαθεσιμότητας αυτών των υπηρεσίων? Δεν μου κάνει η αναζήτηση οδών, απλά θέλω να δω στον χάρτη της ελλάδας να πάρω μία εικόνα το που είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι με λίγο ψάξιμο, κάτι που μου λέει ότι η κάλυψη είναι απελπιστικά μικρή, για αυτό και αποφεύγουν να το δείχνουν.

Δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που γκρινιάζω με κάθε τι καινούργιο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μας έχουν ζαλίσει με τις ταχύτητες και καρακέντρο αθήνας, υπάρχει δυνατότητα έως 24, με μέγιστο 12mbps στην περίπτωση μου. Έχουμε μείνει καμία δεκαετία πίσω, μία με τις pstn, μία με τις isdn με το στανιό και μία με τις adsl στα 10mbps με εξοργιστικό upload και δεν βλέπω να φορτσάρουμε όσο πρέπει. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διεργασίες, ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος θα έχει προχωρήσει κι άλλο και εμείς θα είμαστε στα τελευταάι βαγόνια.  :Thinking:

----------


## deniSun

> Υπάρχει κάπου χάρτης ο οποίος δείχνει το εύρος διαθεσιμότητας αυτών των υπηρεσίων? Δεν μου κάνει η αναζήτηση οδών, απλά θέλω να δω στον χάρτη της ελλάδας να πάρω μία εικόνα το που είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι με λίγο ψάξιμο, κάτι που μου λέει ότι η κάλυψη είναι απελπιστικά μικρή, για αυτό και αποφεύγουν να το δείχνουν.
> 
> Δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που γκρινιάζω με κάθε τι καινούργιο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μας έχουν ζαλίσει με τις ταχύτητες και καρακέντρο αθήνας, υπάρχει δυνατότητα έως 24, με μέγιστο 12mbps στην περίπτωση μου. Έχουμε μείνει καμία δεκαετία πίσω, μία με τις pstn, μία με τις isdn με το στανιό και μία με τις adsl στα 10mbps με εξοργιστικό upload και δεν βλέπω να φορτσάρουμε όσο πρέπει. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διεργασίες, ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος θα έχει προχωρήσει κι άλλο και εμείς θα είμαστε στα τελευταάι βαγόνια.


Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πληροφορία.

----------


## cyberten

> Υπάρχει κάπου χάρτης ο οποίος δείχνει το εύρος διαθεσιμότητας αυτών των υπηρεσίων? Δεν μου κάνει η αναζήτηση οδών, απλά θέλω να δω στον χάρτη της ελλάδας να πάρω μία εικόνα το που είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι με λίγο ψάξιμο, κάτι που μου λέει ότι η κάλυψη είναι απελπιστικά μικρή, για αυτό και αποφεύγουν να το δείχνουν.
> 
> Δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που γκρινιάζω με κάθε τι καινούργιο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ότι μας έχουν ζαλίσει με τις ταχύτητες και καρακέντρο αθήνας, υπάρχει δυνατότητα έως 24, με μέγιστο 12mbps στην περίπτωση μου. Έχουμε μείνει καμία δεκαετία πίσω, μία με τις pstn, μία με τις isdn με το στανιό και μία με τις adsl στα 10mbps με εξοργιστικό upload και δεν βλέπω να φορτσάρουμε όσο πρέπει. Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι διεργασίες, ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος θα έχει προχωρήσει κι άλλο και εμείς θα είμαστε στα τελευταάι βαγόνια.





> Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πληροφορία.


Ναι  υπάρχει χάρτης (https://hyperiontest.gr/?action=dashboard&v=no_tools) και είναι σχεδιασμένος από την ΕΕΤΤ λαμβάνωντας υπόψιν τα δεδομένα που συλλέγει από χρήστες που δημιουργούν προφίλ και καταχωρούν την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής τους ενώ σε δεύτερο στάδιο τα συγκρίνει με τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει από το δικό της speedtest (σε ενημερώνει ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις αρκετές μετρήσεις και όλο το 24ωρο για να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο ακριβής ο χάρτης). Περισσότερα στο σύνδεσμο: https://hyperiontest.gr/

Βέβαια να ενημερώσω ότι ακόμα δεν έχει προλάβει να ενημερωθεί με τις νέες ταχύτητες έως 100-200Mbps και γι'αυτό τους έστειλα email και μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν σε πρώτη φάση για το σκοπό αυτό με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## drberto

> .... *κάτι που μου λέει ότι η κάλυψη είναι απελπιστικά μικρή, για αυτό και αποφεύγουν να το δείχνουν*.


Η σωστοτερη εκφραση που εχω ακουσει/διαβασει τους τελευταιους μηνες.Στην κινητη πχ εχουν παντου τους χαρτες για καλυψη δικτυου,καλυψη 3g/4g κλπ.Για την σταθερη μουγκα στη στρουγκα.Μονο σου πετανε κατι φαντασμαγορικες διαφημισεις και κατι νουμερα πχ "2.000.000 νοικοκυρια τρεχουν με διαστημικες ταχυτητες".

----------


## SlotKiller

Οπως εγραψα και σε αλλο θρεντ, μετα απο σημερινη επικοινωνια με τις πωλησεις:

35b δεν σηκωνει κανενα απο τα παλια router
Για τα 200 (35b) δινουν ZTE & Fritz 7490 (ισως 7590 και δε το θυμαμαι καλα). Το 2ο ειναι για τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. (και τα 2 ελεγαν super vectoring)

Επισης επεμενε οτι εχουν δωθει καποια 200αρια και οτι η δικια μου καμπινα δεν υποστηριζει ακομα. (100μ καμπινα 2 μηνων)

Οπως προειπα... περιμενω τα 200... προς το παρων μενω με τα 50.

----------


## jkoukos

Δίνει ο ΟΤΕ το 7490 ή το 7590; Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω. Και τα 2 είναι τηλεφωνικά κέντρα.

----------


## SlotKiller

Ναι ετσι εκανα και εγω οταν μου το ειπε.
Μεχρι να μου δωσει αυτες τις πληροφοριες μετα απο 3 λεπτα αναμονη νομιζα απλα οτι με δουλευε και αναλογως την δουλευα και εγω.... 7x90 μου ειπε. Νομιζα 4, αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι 100αρι το 4. Οποτε μαλλον 5 μου ειπε.

----------


## jkoukos

Το 7590 είναι πολύ πρόσφατο μοντέλο και πανάκριβο. Όχι ότι το 7490 είναι παλιό ή φθηνό, αλλά λέμε τώρα.

----------


## SlotKiller

PPPoE passthrough θα κανει αραγε? Αν δε κανει θα εχω θεματα.........
Αντε στο ψαξιμο τωρα...

edit: κανει τελικα! https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/frit...ox-einrichten/

----------


## ThReSh

Στο site της AVM πάντως μόνο για το 7590 λέει ότι υποστηρίζει 35b profile.

----------


## anderm

> Το 7590 είναι πολύ πρόσφατο μοντέλο και πανάκριβο. Όχι ότι το 7490 είναι παλιό ή φθηνό, αλλά λέμε τώρα.


Αυτοί που έχουν τώρα τα Oxygen και τηλ. κέντρο θα πάρουν 7490.

----------


## SlotKiller

Ακριβως, και εγω 7490 θυμαμαι να μου ειπε, αλλα αφου στο site λεει οτι Internet εως 100.... πως θα παιξει 200 στον ΟΤΕ ????

----------


## deniSun

> Το 7590 είναι πολύ πρόσφατο μοντέλο και πανάκριβο. Όχι ότι το 7490 είναι παλιό ή φθηνό, αλλά λέμε τώρα.


Μαζί σου.

----------


## FuS

FYI
Ισχύει πράγματι πως όποιοι έχουν VOBB με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn και 200άρα γραμμή θα τους στέλνουν το 7490.

----------


## SlotKiller

> FYI
> Ισχύει πράγματι πως όποιοι έχουν VOBB με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn και 200άρα γραμμή θα τους στέλνουν το 7490.


Για ποιο λογο δεν δινουν τα 200 σε πολη με καινουργιες καμπινες (ξεκινησαν Μαρτιο και τελειωσαν Σεπτεμβριο) και αποσταση απο καμπινα 100μ;
Ειναι κατι το οποιο θα διευθετηθει εντος έτους;

----------


## jkoukos

> FYI
> Ισχύει πράγματι πως όποιοι έχουν VOBB με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn και 200άρα γραμμή θα τους στέλνουν το 7490.


Και με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο το 7490 θα συγχρονίσει στα 200Mbps, όταν δεν υποστηρίζει 35b;

----------


## deniSun

> Και με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο το 7490 θα συγχρονίσει στα 200Mbps, όταν δεν υποστηρίζει 35b;


Υποστηρίζει 30a.

----------


## vasilismf

> Υποστηρίζει 30a.


αφου λενε το vdsl δεν υποστηρίζει 30a

----------


## jkoukos

To 30a είναι ασύμβατο με τα άλλα profile του VDSL, άρα το ξεχνάμε, εκτός κι αν η καμπίνα δίνει σε όλους μόνο αυτό.

----------


## Mirmidon

Καμπίνα ή κάρτα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίζει το σενάριο ανά καμπίνα ή κάρτα, να δίδεται συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός στους πελάτες ούτως ώστε να ικανοποιείται ο παραπάνω περιορισμός για χρήση του profile 30a;

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι θέμα Vectoring που είναι ένα πρότυπο (G.995.3) που δουλεύει πάνω στο VDSL2 (G.993.2). Το θέμα είναι ότι το 30a είναι το μόνο από τα 8 προφίλ του VDSL2 που έχεις διαφορετικό βήμα συχνοτήτων.
Το 35b, που είναι προσθήκη στο VDSL2 και αποτελεί επιπλέον και ξεχωριστό προφίλ, είναι ασύμβατο με το 30a. Παντού χρησιμοποιείται το vectoring με προφίλ 17a και 35b

----------


## deniSun

> Είναι θέμα Vectoring που είναι ένα πρότυπο (G.995.3) που δουλεύει πάνω στο VDSL2 (G.993.2). Το θέμα είναι ότι το 30a είναι το μόνο από τα 8 προφίλ του VDSL2 που έχεις διαφορετικό βήμα συχνοτήτων.
> Το 35b, που είναι προσθήκη στο VDSL2 και αποτελεί επιπλέον και ξεχωριστό προφίλ, είναι ασύμβατο με το 30a. Παντού χρησιμοποιείται το vectoring με προφίλ 17a και 35b


Τότε ή κάνουν λάθος για το μοντέλο που θα δώσουν ή σκέπτονται να το υλοποιήσουν διαφορετικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Τι εννοείς;

----------


## deniSun

> Τι εννοείς;


Το 7490 υποστηρίζει έως 30a.
Το 30a, τουλάχιστον από αυτά που βλέπω, στα χαρτιά υποστηρίζει 200Μ.
Αν δεν δώσουν 30a για τεχνικούς λόγους και θα δώσουν 35b για 200Μ, τότε που κολλάει το 7490 σε αυτές τις συνδέσεις;

----------


## jkoukos

Στο έγραψα στο άλλο θέμα. Μάλλον σε όσους έχουν ISDN τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
Οπότε αντί του Oxygen, θα έχουν Speedport + Fritz για να δίνει την τηλεφωνία στο ISDN κέντρο που υπάρχει από πίσω.

----------


## deniSun

> Στο έγραψα στο άλλο θέμα. Μάλλον σε όσους έχουν ISDN τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
> Οπότε αντί του Oxygen, θα έχουν Speedport + Fritz για να δίνει την τηλεφωνία στο ISDN κέντρο που υπάρχει από πίσω.


Ναι το είδα απλά μπερδευόμαστε με τα δύο θέματα.
Που στην ουσία συζητάμε αυτή την στιγμή τα ίδια.

----------


## uncharted

> To 30a είναι ασύμβατο με τα άλλα profile του VDSL, άρα το ξεχνάμε, εκτός κι αν η καμπίνα δίνει σε όλους μόνο αυτό.


Αυτο το 30a υπαρχει να το δουμε σε καμια FTTB υλοποιηση (πολυκατοικιες) ή ειναι τοσο απαλευτο το crosstalk που δεν εχει νοημα?

Στο εξωτερικο παντως το χρησιμοποιουν εδω και μια δεκαετια περιπου για 100αρες συνδεσεις...

----------


## Mirmidon

> Αυτο το 30a υπαρχει να το δουμε σε καμια FTTB υλοποιηση (πολυκατοικιες) ή ειναι τοσο απαλευτο το crosstalk που δεν εχει νοημα?
> 
> Στο εξωτερικο παντως το χρησιμοποιουν εδω και μια δεκαετια περιπου για 100αρες συνδεσεις...


Δεν μας εξηγείς πως γίνεται το crasstalk σε οπτική ίνα;

Φυσικά και είναι για τις FTTB. Σε αυτές κανένας δεν επηρεάζει κανέναν.

----------


## tigra23

> Αυτο το 30a υπαρχει να το δουμε σε καμια FTTB υλοποιηση (πολυκατοικιες) ή ειναι τοσο απαλευτο το crosstalk που δεν εχει νοημα?
> 
> Στο εξωτερικο παντως το χρησιμοποιουν εδω και μια δεκαετια περιπου για 100αρες συνδεσεις...


Το χρησιμοποιούν γιατί όταν ξεκίνησαν δεν υπήρχε το 35b. Το crosstalk στο vdsl είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα και χάνονται 10αδες Mbps αν δεν περιοριστεί με vectoring.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το χρησιμοποιούν γιατί όταν ξεκίνησαν δεν υπήρχε το 35b. Το crosstalk στο vdsl είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα και χάνονται 10αδες Mbps αν δεν περιοριστεί με vectoring.


Crosstalk σε οπτικές ε; Δεν το ήξερα.


"...*.For short-distance applications*, such as a network in an office building (see FTTO), fiber-optic cabling can save space in cable ducts. This is because a single fiber can carry much more data than electrical cables such as standard category 5 Ethernet cabling, *which typically runs at 100 Mbit/s or 1 Gbit/s speeds*. Fiber is also immune to electrical interference;* there is no cross-talk* between signals in different cables, and no pickup of environmental noise....."

----------


## anderm

> Crosstalk σε οπτικές ε; Δεν το ήξερα.


Σου γράφει το crosstalk στο VDSL είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα, πράγμα που ισχύει για όλους τους βρόγχους ανεξαρτήτως μήκους. Όσο μεγαλύτερος ο βρόγχος τόσο μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα. Το 30a δεν θα επιλεγεί σε καμία υλοποίηση, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μόνο 35b και για FTTB G.Fast. Το πως θα δοθεί στους συνδρομητές εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποστήρηξη από τα CPE θα το δείτε, τρόπος υπάρχει.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν μας εξηγείς πως γίνεται το crasstalk σε οπτική ίνα;
> 
> Φυσικά και είναι για τις FTTB. Σε αυτές κανένας δεν επηρεάζει κανέναν.


Η δικια σου πολυκατοικια εχει οπτικες ινες απο την εσκαλιτ να φευγουν σε καθε διαμερισμα?  :Thinking:  Γιατι η δικια μου εχει χαλκινα καλωδια (Cat 5e, που ειναι καπως καλυτερα απο τα απλα τηλεφωνικα).




> Crosstalk σε οπτικές ε; Δεν το ήξερα.
> 
> 
> "...*.For short-distance applications*, such as a network in an office building (see FTTO), fiber-optic cabling can save space in cable ducts. This is because a single fiber can carry much more data than electrical cables such as standard category 5 Ethernet cabling, *which typically runs at 100 Mbit/s or 1 Gbit/s speeds*. Fiber is also immune to electrical interference;* there is no cross-talk* between signals in different cables, and no pickup of environmental noise....."


Μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει για τι πραγμα μιλαμε τοση ωρα (το 30a ειναι VDSL2 profile, δηλαδη xDSL, δηλαδη χαλκος).

Crosstalk παντου υπαρχει, ακομα και στο Ethernet, εφοσον μιλαμε για χαλκο και ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια. Η ινα ειναι αλλο πραγμα, δεν ειναι xDSL.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Σου γράφει το crosstalk στο VDSL είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα, πράγμα που ισχύει για όλους τους βρόγχους ανεξαρτήτως μήκους. Όσο μεγαλύτερος ο βρόγχος τόσο μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα. Το 30a δεν θα επιλεγεί σε καμία υλοποίηση, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μόνο 35b και για FTTB G.Fast. Το πως θα δοθεί στους συνδρομητές εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποστήρηξη από τα CPE θα το δείτε, τρόπος υπάρχει.


O uncharted  γράφει για χρήση του 30α στο εξωτερικό σε FTTB και ο  tigra23 του απαντάει ότι υπάρχει cross talk στο VDSL. Σε αυτές δεν υπάρχει cross talk. Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## uncharted

> Το χρησιμοποιούν γιατί όταν ξεκίνησαν δεν υπήρχε το 35b. Το crosstalk στο vdsl είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα και χάνονται 10αδες Mbps αν δεν περιοριστεί με vectoring.


Δεκτο.

Σε μια τυπικη ελληνικη πολυκατοικια με ας πουμε 16-24 διαμερισματα, μπορει να εφαρμοστει 30a και να δοθει 100/100 ή εστω 100/50 με DSLAM στην εσκαλιτ? Ειναι τοσο χαλια το αποτελεσμα χωρις vectoring? Ας πεσουμε και στα 70/30 λογω crosstalk, δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο μαπα.

edit: το Cat 5e δεν βοηθαει να μειωθει το crosstalk λογω καλυτερης συστροφης?

- - - Updated - - -




> Σου γράφει το crosstalk στο VDSL είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα, πράγμα που ισχύει για όλους τους βρόγχους ανεξαρτήτως μήκους. Όσο μεγαλύτερος ο βρόγχος τόσο μεγαλύτερο το πρόβλημα. Το 30a δεν θα επιλεγεί σε καμία υλοποίηση, θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μόνο 35b και για FTTB G.Fast. *Το πως θα δοθεί στους συνδρομητές εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποστήρηξη από τα CPE θα το δείτε, τρόπος υπάρχει.*


Μην μας κρατας σε αγωνια, δωσε κανα hint.  :Smile: 

Το G.Fast αργει ακομα για μαζικη εφαρμογη, ειναι ακριβα τα DSP του και θα χρειαστει μικροτερη λιθογραφια... καλο 2020 και βλεπουμε δηλαδη. Εδω ακομα και το 35b δεν ειναι mainstream τεχνολογια, ποσο μαλλον το 106a.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Η δικια σου πολυκατοικια εχει οπτικες ινες απο την εσκαλιτ να φευγουν σε καθε διαμερισμα?  Γιατι η δικια μου εχει χαλκινα καλωδια (Cat 5e, που ειναι καπως καλυτερα απο τα απλα τηλεφωνικα).
> 
> 
> Μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει για τι πραγμα μιλαμε τοση ωρα (το 30a ειναι VDSL2 profile, δηλαδη xDSL, δηλαδη χαλκος).
> 
> Crosstalk παντου υπαρχει, ακομα και στο Ethernet, εφοσον μιλαμε για χαλκο και ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια. Η ινα ειναι αλλο πραγμα, δεν ειναι xDSL.


Τότε γιατί δεν του γράφεις ότι κάνει λαθος ότι στο εξωτερικό χρησιμοποιούν 30α σε FTTB;

----------


## anderm

> O uncharted  γράφει για χρήση του 30α στο εξωτερικό σε FTTB και ο  tigra23 του απαντάει ότι υπάρχει cross talk στο VDSL. Σε αυτές δεν υπάρχει cross talk. Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


Το αν θα χρησιμοποιήσεις vectoring ή όχι ακόμα και σε FTTB με 30a ή 35b προφίλ, ανάλογα τη πολυκατοικία, τον αριθμό διαμερισμάτων και τη ποιότητα του χαλκού σε μια 300αρα σύνδεση μπορεί να χάσεις και 20-30Mbps.

Το ''Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις'' θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ατυχές.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το αν θα χρησιμοποιήσεις vectoring ή όχι ακόμα και σε FTTB με 30a ή 35b προφίλ, ανάλογα τη πολυκατοικία, τον αριθμό διαμερισμάτων και τη ποιότητα του χαλκού σε μια 300αρα σύνδεση μπορεί να χάσεις και 20-30Mbps.
> 
> Το ''Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις'' θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ατυχές.


Ποιο χαλκό; FTTB με χαλκό που έχεις δει εσύ;

----------


## uncharted

> Τότε γιατί δεν του γράφεις ότι κάνει λαθος ότι στο εξωτερικό χρησιμοποιούν 30α σε FTTB;


Ακομα δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι ειναι το FTTB, ε?  :Thinking: 

Να στο ζωγραφισω?



Συνεχισε να επιμενεις...

Παραδειγματα εφαρμογης (ξαναλεω, μιλαμε για *ΧΑΛΚΟ*):


Päijät-Hämeen Puhelin started providing 100/64 Mbit/s VDSL2 subscriptions in 2007 Q1.DNA Oy offers symmetric 100/100 Mbit/s VDSL2 connections at least in the Oulu area.

Τετοιες ταχυτητες ειναι αδυνατο να δοθουν χωρις 30a profile...

Πηγη: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...L2_deployments

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιο χαλκό; FTTB με χαλκό που έχεις δει εσύ;


Συνεχιζεις να εκτιθεσαι ανεπανορθωτα βλεπω (σαν την αλλη φορα που επεμενες οτι υπαρχει ανυπαρκτο VDSL2 profile).  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Ποιο χαλκό; FTTB με χαλκό που έχεις δει εσύ;


Fiber to the Building, εκεί ο fiber μπαίνει στο τοπικό mini dslam του κτηρίου και δίνει στους υπόλοιπους μέσω χαλκού και χρήση του 30α/35β vdsl

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ακομα δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι ειναι το FTTB, ε? 
> 
> Να στο ζωγραφισω?
> 
> 
> 
> Συνεχισε να επιμενεις...
> 
> Παραδειγματα εφαρμογης (ξαναλεω, μιλαμε για *ΧΑΛΚΟ*):
> ...


Για γράψε μας τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά FTTB και πες μας τι σχέση έχουν με τον χαλκό που επίσης μας γράφεις. Έχεις μπερδεψει τους φορείς με τα πρωτόκολα και τα profiles.

----------


## uncharted

> Για γράψε μας τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά FTTB και πες μας τι σχέση έχουν με τον χαλκό που επίσεις μας γράφεις. Έχεις μπερδεψει τους φορείς με τα πρωτόκολα και τα profiles.


Εσυ εχεις μπερδεψει την βουρτσα με το... DSLAM φιλε μου.  :Smile: 

Στο εξηγησε μια χαρα και ο sdikr, αλλα επιμενεις... και ξερεις τι λενε για αυτους που επιμενουν ενω ειναι εμφανως λαθος.  :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Fiber to the Building, εκεί ο fiber μπαίνει στο τοπικό mini dslam του κτηρίου και δίνει στους υπόλοιπους μέσω χαλκού και χρήση του 30α/35β vdsl


Εκεί το crass talk με 30a είναι υψηλό δηλαδή;

----------


## sdikr

> Για γράψε μας τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά FTTB και πες μας τι σχέση έχουν με τον χαλκό που επίσης μας γράφεις. Έχεις μπερδεψει τους φορείς με τα πρωτόκολα και τα profiles.


Κάνεις σαν τον άλλον που ακούει στο ράδιο οτι πάει ενας ανάποδα στον δρόμο και λεεί τι ένας, όλοι πάνε ανάποδα  :Wink:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Εσυ εχεις μπερδεψει την βουρτσα με το... DSLAM φιλε μου. 
> 
> Στο εξηγησε μια χαρα και ο sdikr, αλλα επιμενεις... και ξερεις τι λενε για αυτους που επιμενουν ενω ειναι εμφανως λαθος.


Απλά δεν ξέρεις να εκφράζεσαι σωστά γραπτώς.  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάνεις σαν τον άλλον που ακούει στο ράδιο οτι πάει ενας ανάποδα στον δρόμο και λεεί τι ένας, όλοι πάνε ανάποδα


Απάντηση μορφωμένου ενήλικου τώρα είναι αυτή;

----------


## anderm

> Για γράψε μας τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά FTTB και πες μας τι σχέση έχουν με τον χαλκό που επίσεις μας γράφεις. Έχεις μπερδεψει τους φορείς με τα πρωτόκολα και τα profiles.


Καταρχάς έχεις ένα επιθετικό ύφος προς άτομα που προσπαθούν να σου εξηγήσουν 2 πράγματα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σε παλαιές εγκαταστάσεις και μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες έχεις αρκετά μέτρα χαλκού μέσα στο κτίριο, όσο αυξάνονται τα rates, ακόμα και για αυτά τα μερικές δεκάδες στη χειρότερη μέτρα το crosstalk μειώνει αισθητά τον μέγιστο συγχρονισμό. Στο 30a λοιπόν όπως και στο 35b, χωρίς vectoring αν διαθέσει πάροχος μέσω FTTB 300άρια ή 350άρια πακέτα, λόγω του ότι χρειάζεται σχεδόν όλο το φάσμα, ακόμα και τα μέτρα χαλκού στο κτίριο δημιουργούν πρόβλημα. Το G.FAST που έχει σχεδιαστεί πρακτικά για χρήση FTTB, υποστηρίζει εγγενώς vectoring.

----------


## sdikr

> Απάντηση μορφωμένου ενήλικου τώρα είναι αυτή;


Ναι φυσικά, είναι απάντηση σε παιδάκι που νομίζει πως κάτι ξέρει και προσπαθεί να την πεί σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους

----------


## uncharted

> Απλά *δεν ξέρεις να εκφράζεσαι σωστά γραπτώς*.





> Εκεί το cr*a*ss talk με 30a είναι υψηλό δηλαδή;





> Δεν μας εξηγείς πως γίνεται το cr*a*sstalk σε οπτική ίνα;
> 
> Φυσικά και είναι για τις FTTB. Σε αυτές κανένας δεν επηρεάζει κανέναν.


 :ROFL:   :Laughing: 




> Απάντηση μορφωμένου ενήλικου τώρα είναι αυτή;


Ελα ντε! Μηπως κρινεις εξ' ιδιων τα αλλοτρια?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Λοιπον, επειδη το κουρασαμε με τις παιδιαστικες απαντησεις, οποιος θελει και το κατεχει τεχνικα, ας μου στειλει PM περι 30a και FTTB σε πολυκατοικια. Με ενδιαφερει να μαθω τι παιζει τεχνικα σε αυτο το σεναριο. Τι μαγικα εχουν κανει εκει πανω στην Φινλανδια εδω και μια δεκαετια? Δεν τους εχω για σκιτζηδες... καποιον τροπο θα εχουν βρει να παιζει αξιοπρεπως.

----------


## ThReSh

> Για γράψε μας τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά FTTB και πες μας τι σχέση έχουν με τον χαλκό που επίσης μας γράφεις. Έχεις μπερδεψει τους φορείς με τα πρωτόκολα και τα profiles.


Μπερδεύεις το Fiber to the Home (που κουμπώνει ίνα στο "router") με το Fiber to the Building (που είναι πάλι χαλκός στο τέλος) ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## pcgod

κλασσική περίπτωση...στου κουφού τη πορτα..

ον τοπικ
Να ξαναρώτησω τώρα που ηρέμησε το θέμα...γιατι τη  πρώτη φορά χάθηκε στα απανωτά μυνήματα...
Για rural έχουμε ακούσει τπτ...?
στη διαθεσιμότητα μου εμφανίζει rural 100 και 200 αλλά μη διαθέσιμα..

----------


## sdikr

> κλασσική περίπτωση...στου κουφού τη πορτα..
> 
> ον τοπικ
> Να ξαναρώτησω τώρα που ηρέμησε το θέμα...γιατι τη  πρώτη φορά χάθηκε στα απανωτά μυνήματα...
> Για rural έχουμε ακούσει τπτ...?
> στη διαθεσιμότητα μου εμφανίζει rural 100 και 200 αλλά μη διαθέσιμα..


το rural είναι για άλλες περιοχές, και νομίζω πως δεν δίνουν τα 100 και 200 αλλά 30/4 και 50/30,  μήπως κάποιο λάθος κάνανε πάλι στην σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας;

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μπερδεύεις το Fiber to the Home (που κουμπώνει ίνα στο "router") με το Fiber to the Building (που είναι πάλι χαλκός στο τέλος) ή μου φαίνεται?


Τίποτα απολύτως δεν μπερδεύω. Και ξαναρωτώ. Ποια τα επιίπεδα cross talk  σε FTTB και ποιες οι απώλειες; Γνωρίζει πραγματικά κανείς ή όχι; Στην τελική, στο εξωτερικό είναι χαζοι που χρησιμοποιούν το 30a για FTTΒ; Η δεν συνφέρει να αλλάξουν;

----------


## anderm

> Λοιπον, επειδη το κουρασαμε με τις παιδιαστικες απαντησεις, οποιος θελει και το κατεχει τεχνικα, ας μου στειλει PM περι 30a και FTTB σε πολυκατοικια. Με ενδιαφερει να μαθω τι παιζει τεχνικα σε αυτο το σεναριο. Τι μαγικα εχουν κανει εκει πανω στην Φινλανδια εδω και μια δεκαετια? Δεν τους εχω για σκιτζηδες... καποιον τροπο θα εχουν βρει να παιζει αξιοπρεπως.


Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα και εφόσον υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον δεν χρειάζονται τα PM. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 30a χωρίς vectoring σε FTTB υλοποιήσεις, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με λίγα διαμερίσματα και καλή ποιότητα χαλκού δεν θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα και τυγχάνει τα περισσότερα κτίρια στη Σκανδιναβία να έχουν καλύτερες προδιαγραφές και φυσικά είναι πιο πρόσφατα από αυτά των μεγάλων δικών μας αστικών κέντρων. Σε μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες με πολλά διαμερίσματα και κακή ποιότητα χαλκού ωστόσο δημιουργείται πρόβλημα αν προσφέρεις πακέτα κοντά στο όριο του πρωτοκόλλου. 

Δεν μπορεί να δώσει κανένας νούμερα όσον αφορά τις απώλειες, υπάρχουν (μόνο) αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα και εφόσον υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον δεν χρειάζονται τα PM. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 30a χωρίς vectoring σε FTTB υλοποιήσεις, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με λίγα διαμερίσματα και καλή ποιότητα χαλκού δεν θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα και τυγχάνει τα περισσότερα κτίρια στη Σκανδιναβία να έχουν καλύτερες προδιαγραφές και φυσικά είναι πιο πρόσφατα από αυτά των μεγάλων δικών μας αστικών κέντρων. Σε μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες με πολλά διαμερίσματα και κακή ποιότητα χαλκού ωστόσο δημιουργείται πρόβλημα αν προσφέρεις πακέτα κοντά στο όριο του πρωτοκόλλου. 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να δώσει κανένας νούμερα όσον αφορά τις απώλειες, υπάρχουν (μόνο) αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.




Έλα, γιατί το παλικάρι προσπαθεί να πάρει απάντηση από το 2015!!! uncharted  FTTB VDSL



Off Topic


		Ενδιαφέρον και ο τρόπος που τελειώνει το νήμα βέβαια.
	


Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ πάντως.

----------


## uncharted

> Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα και εφόσον υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον δεν χρειάζονται τα PM. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 30a χωρίς vectoring σε FTTB υλοποιήσεις, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων, με λίγα διαμερίσματα και καλή ποιότητα χαλκού δεν θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα και τυγχάνει τα περισσότερα κτίρια στη Σκανδιναβία να έχουν καλύτερες προδιαγραφές και φυσικά είναι πιο πρόσφατα από αυτά των μεγάλων δικών μας αστικών κέντρων. Σε μεγάλες πολυκατοικίες με πολλά διαμερίσματα και κακή ποιότητα χαλκού ωστόσο δημιουργείται πρόβλημα αν προσφέρεις πακέτα κοντά στο όριο του πρωτοκόλλου. 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να δώσει κανένας νούμερα όσον αφορά τις απώλειες, υπάρχουν (μόνο) αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.


Ωραιος. Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!  :One thumb up: 

Την ειχα ψυλλιαστει οτι θα εχουν καλυτερα καλωδια εκει πανω... το ερωτημα ειναι μια ελληνικη πολυκατοικια με Cat 5e μπορει να στηριξει 30a με ελαχιστο crosstalk? Λογικα ναι. Συνηθως υπαρχουν σε κτιρια των τελευταιων 10-15 ετων.

Σαφως δεν περιμενω καλο αποτελεσμα σε πολυκατοικια 30-40 ετων με το γνωστο μπλε-κοκκινο ζευγος. Θα πρεπει λοιπον να εξεταστει ανα περιπτωση το FTTB deployment, μιας και το 35b ισως αργησει μερικα χρονια ακομα... και το G.Fast δεν το εχουν πολλοι vendors προς το παρον.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έλα, γιατί το παλικάρι προσπαθεί να πάρει απάντηση από το 2015!!! uncharted  FTTB VDSL
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ενδιαφέρον και ο τρόπος που τελειώνει το νήμα βέβαια.
> 	
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω για το ξεθαμα (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εψαχνες για πολυ ωρα το profile/post history μου να βρεις κατι να πιαστεις  :Whistle: ) και που μου δινεις την ευκαιρια να πω οτι εν τελει δικαιωθηκα απο τις εξελιξεις (NGA/FTTB), παρ' ολα τα *τρολλακια* που διελυσαν εκεινο το νημα.  :Whistle:  Δεν περιμενω καμια συγνωμη βεβαια, οταν αυριο-μεθαυριο ολοι αυτοι θα απολαμβανουν 100αρια μεσω FTTB...

Δυστυχως με επιχειρηματολογια και καλες προθεσεις δεν πας μπροστα στην Ελλαδα, το καταλαβα πολυ καλα αυτο... αλλιως θα ημασταν ισα και ομοια με τους Φινλανδους τωρα.  :Smile: 

Αν ηθελα να το τραβηξω κι αλλο, θα μπορουσα να ποσταρω PM που ειχα στειλει απο το 2014 σε καποιον διαχειριστη εδω μεσα περι FTTB... δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση βεβαια, ουτε ξερω αν το προωθησε καπου. Σημασια εχει οτι προσπαθησα.

ΥΓ: Νομιζες οτι θα το γυρισεις σε φτηνη προσωπικη επιθεση? Αμ δε παλουκαρι μου... εισαι και 40+ χρονων κατα τα αλλα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ωραιος. Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! 
> 
> Την ειχα ψυλλιαστει οτι θα εχουν καλυτερα καλωδια εκει πανω... το ερωτημα ειναι μια ελληνικη πολυκατοικια με Cat 5e μπορει να στηριξει 30a με ελαχιστο crosstalk? Λογικα ναι. Συνηθως υπαρχουν σε κτιρια των τελευταιων 10-15 ετων.
> 
> Σαφως δεν περιμενω καλο αποτελεσμα σε πολυκατοικια 30-40 ετων με το γνωστο μπλε-κοκκινο ζευγος. Θα πρεπει λοιπον να εξεταστει ανα περιπτωση το FTTB deployment, μιας και το 35b ισως αργησει μερικα χρονια ακομα... και το G.Fast δεν το εχουν πολλοι vendors προς το παρον.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Απλά ίσως έκανες εύστοχες υποθέσεις τότε. Για την επιχειρηματολιγία κλπ, φιλική συμβουλή εσένα μη σε νοιάζει, αρκεί να εκφράζεσε σωστά και κόσμια, θα βρει άκρη. Αργά ή γρήγορα.
Για το τελευτάιο κάθε άλλο. Απλά παρεξηγείς τα όσα διαβάζεις. Βλέπε την υπογραφή μου και θα καταλάβεις (ίσως)  :Wink:

----------


## anderm

Δεν θα αργήσουμε να δούμε 35b και G.FAST, το πρώτο θα έρθει αρχές 18 με το καλό σε FTTC. Αλλά με ταχύτητες αρκετά χαμηλότερες από το μέγιστο θεωρητικό του. Για το FTTB, ναι, μια πρόσφατη εγκατάσταση δεν θα έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## uncharted

> Απλά ίσως έκανες εύστοχες υποθέσεις τότε. Για την επιχειρηματολιγία κλπ, φιλική συμβουλή εσένα μη σε νοιάζει, αρκεί να κφράζεσε σωστά και κόσμια, θα βρει άκρη. Αργά ή γρήγορα.
> Για το τελευτάιο κάθε άλλο. Απλά παρεξηγείς τα όσα διαβάζεις. Βλέπε την υπογραφή μου και θα καταλάβεις (ίσως)


Τοτε σου ζητω δημοσιως συγνωμη (ειλικρινα) αν παρεξηγησα τις προθεσεις σου στο παραπανω post. Απλα μου φανηκε σαρκαστικο/ειρωνικο. That's all. Και ληγει εδω το θεμα.

Εννοειται οτι παλευω εδω και χρονια οσο μπορω και με οτι μεσο εχω για να αποκτησουμε φτηνο & ποιοτικο broadband ολοι... ενας απλος χρηστης ειμαι κι εγω, οχι ο Τσαμαζ, οποτε αλλοι παιρνουν τις αποφασεις στο τελος.  :Smile:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τοτε σου ζητω δημοσιως συγνωμη (ειλικρινα) αν παρεξηγησα τις προθεσεις σου στο παραπανω post. Απλα μου φανηκε σαρκαστικο/ειρωνικο. That's all. Και ληγει εδω το θεμα.
> 
> Εννοειται οτι παλευω εδω και χρονια οσο μπορω και με οτι μεσο εχω για να αποκτησουμε φτηνο & ποιοτικο broadband ολοι... ενας απλος χρηστης ειμαι κι εγω, οχι ο Τσαμαζ, οποτε αλλοι παιρνουν τις αποφασεις στο τελος.


Συγχωρεμένος αλλά δεν χρειάζεται. Απλά για το FTTB, θεωρούσα εγώ, ότι ο χαλκός που υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα στο εσωτερικό της πολυκατοικίας δεν συμβάλει πολύ σε δημιουργία απωλειων. Και ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος χρησης 30a στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## uncharted

> Απλά για το FTTB, θεωρούσα εγώ, ότι ο χαλκός που υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα στο εσωτερικό της πολυκατοικίας δεν συμβάλει πολύ σε δημιουργία απωλειων. Και ίσως αυτός είναι ο λόγος χρησης 30a στο εξωτερικό.


Crosstalk δημιουργειται οταν υπαρχουν χαλκινα καλωδια σε κοντινη αποσταση.

Στην περιπτωση μου, επειδη το εχω δει και μονος μου στην εσκαλιτ, μεσα απο μια σωληνα ερχεται μια πλεξουδα απο Cat 5e καλωδια και μικτονομουνται στον πινακα.

Οπως λεει ο anderm, με καλη καλωδιωση (υποθετω λογω καλυτερης συστροφης) δεν υπαρχει _μεγαλο_ προβλημα με crosstalk, αρα θα μπορουσε να εφαρμοστει αν το επιθυμει καποιος παροχος. Δεν νομιζω η ΕΕΤΤ να ειναι εμποδιο σε ιδιωτικο χωρο αναφορικα με το 30a, ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Mirmidon

> Crosstalk δημιουργειται οταν υπαρχουν χαλκινα καλωδια σε κοντινη αποσταση.
> 
> Στην περιπτωση μου, επειδη το εχω δει και μονος μου στην εσκαλιτ, μεσα απο μια σωληνα ερχεται μια πλεξουδα απο Cat 5e καλωδια και μικτονομουνται στον πινακα.
> 
> Οπως λεει ο anderm, με καλη καλωδιωση (υποθετω λογω καλυτερης συστροφης) δεν υπαρχει _μεγαλο_ προβλημα με crosstalk, αρα θα μπορουσε να εφαρμοστει αν το επιθυμει καποιος παροχος. Δεν νομιζω η ΕΕΤΤ να ειναι εμποδιο σε ιδιωτικο χωρο αναφορικα με το 30a, ετσι δεν ειναι?


Πρώτα θα πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιεί ο πάροχος. Επίσης θα είχε νόημα η εφαρμογή σε μονοκατοικίες ή δυόροφα που μένουν πχ συγγενείς και ίσως μπορρούν να συμφωνήσουν για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση  και είτε την έχουν στήσει σωστά είτε διατίθενται να την βελτιώσουν. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τέτοια οικοδομήματα ιδίως στην επαρχία.

----------


## uncharted

> Πρώτα θα πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιεί ο πάροχος. Επίσης θα είχε νόημα η εφαρμογή σε μονοκατοικίες ή δυόροφα που μένουν πχ συγγενείς και ίσως μπορρούν να συμφωνήσουν για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά τέτοια οικοδομήματα ιδίως στην επαρχία.


Απο οσο γνωριζω τα DSLAM των παροχων, αλλα και τα περισσοτερα CPE της αγορας υποστηριζουν μεχρι 30a. Ειναι τεχνολογια δεκαετιας αλλωστε.

Τωρα για μονοκατοικιες/διωροφα που λες δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα το FTTB (που αφορα κυριως πολυκατοικιες με αρκετα διαμερισματα).

Για μονοκατοικιες κλπ. υπαρχει το FTTdp (Fiber To The Distribution Point):

http://www.mvmtel.com/efx-14-four-channel-g-fast-onu/
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/bHSX9gMvLHo/maxresdefault.jpg

Μικρο μηχανηματακι που μπαινει στην θεση της "χελωνας" (ή αλλιως box) του ΟΤΕ* (πανω σε κολωνες/τοιχους), με λιγες xDSL θυρες...

* http://www.ase-ote.gr/wp-content/upl...016/09/box.jpg
http://www.agrinionews.gr/wp-content...l_dromos_1.jpg

----------


## d456

> Για πρώτη φορά προγράμματα με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας 
> 
> Ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ προσφέρει σε όλους τους νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων Double Play Fiber & Business Double Play Fiber με ταχύτητες 30Mbps και άνω, εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας. Πλέον, οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να γνωρίζουν την πραγματική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής τους, πριν από την αγορά της, και βάσει αυτής να επιλέγουν το καταλληλότερο πρόγραμμα για εκείνους. Σε περίπτωση που η πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν είναι αυτή για την οποία ενημερώθηκε ο συνδρομητής αρχικά, τότε θα μπορεί να μεταβεί στο πρόγραμμα της αμέσως μικρότερης ταχύτητας χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση. 
> 
> Όλοι οι πελάτες, νέοι και υφιστάμενοι, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αποκτήσουν τα νέα προγράμματα και να ενημερωθούν για την εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας, στο 13888, το 13818, το www.cosmote.gr ή στα καταστήματα COSMOTE και ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ. 
> [/press]


Πειτε μου αν μπορειτε με ποιον τροπο θα γνωριζω την πραγματικη ταχυτητα πριν την αγορα. Ερχεται καποιος τεχνικος της κοσμοτε στο σπιτι μου η στην περιοχη μου πριν υπογραψω, κανει μετρησεις και μου ανοικοινωνει ακριβως ποια ταχυτητα θα εχω? Η απλα λεγοντας τον αριθμο μου η την  διευθυνση μου, οι τεχνικοι της κοσμοτε μπορουν να μετρησουν αμεσως και να μου πουν ποια ταχυτητα θα εχω? 
Επισης λετε οτι πελατες νέοι και υφιστάμενοι, έχουν τη δυνατότητα να αποκτήσουν τα νέα προγράμματα και να ενημερωθούν για την εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας και στα καταστηματα Cosmote. Προφανως αυτο που γραφετε δεν ισχυει σε ολα τα καταστηματα Cosmote η απλα δεν το γνωριζουν ακομα οι υπαλληλοι σας σε καποια καταστηματα, οποτε καλο θα ηταν να τους ενημερωσετε ετσι ωστε να εχουμε καλυτερη εξυπηρετηση ολοι εμεις που θελουμε να ερθουμε στην Cosmote.Εγω πηγα πριν απο 6 μερες στο καταστημα Cosmote Καλαματας, ρωτησα για το προγραμμα οπτικης ινας με 30 ταχυτητα και 29.90€ που εχετε ως το βασικο fiber στο σαιτ σας, ρωτησα να μαθω την πραγματικη μου ταχυτητα και ποια ειναι η διαδικασια για να την μαθω, και ο υπαλληλος μου ελεγε αλλα αντι αλλων, οτι ακριβως δεν γινεται να μαθω ποια θα ειναι η ταχυτητα μου, μπορω να μαθω ομως στο περιππου, στο περιππου μπορει να ειναι και 15 μπορει και 25. και με ρωτησε αν ξερω το τηλεφωνο καποιου γειτονα που να εχει κοσμοτε για να υπολογισουν στο περιππου με βαση την δικη του ταχυτητα...Επισης μου ειπε οτι το προγραμμα αυτο δεν ειναι οπτικη ινα αλλα VDSL και απλα η cosmote για διαφημιστικους λογους το παρουσιαζει στο σαιτ της ως οπτικη ινα.

- - - Updated - - -

Οπς, μολις τωρα το προσεξα, οτι το θεμα το ξεκινησε καποιο απλο μελος του φορουμ, και ετσι οπως το ειχα δει γραμμενο νομιζα οτι το ξεκινησε εκπροσωπος της κοσμοτε ..Τελος παντων , οποιος γνωριζει ας σχολιασει.

----------


## makhs

> Το χρησιμοποιούν γιατί όταν ξεκίνησαν δεν υπήρχε το 35b. Το crosstalk στο vdsl είναι τεράστιο πρόβλημα και χάνονται 10αδες Mbps αν δεν περιοριστεί με vectoring.


Και εγω αυτο πιστευω φιλε tigra23 και απο τα λιγα που διαβασα:
Vplus is a technology to achieve higher speeds over existing VDSL2 networks.*It was developed by Alcatel-Lucent and standardised in November 2015 in ITU G.993.2 Amendment 1 as VDSL2 profile 35b.*[2] It promises to deliver speeds of up to 300 Mbit/s downstream and 100 Mbit/s upstream on loops shorter than 250 m. On longer loops, Vplus falls back to VDSL2 17a vectoring performance.[7] Vplus uses the same tone spacing as VDSL2 17a to allow vectoring across Vplus (35b) and 17a lines, and thus mixed deployments and a smooth introduction of Vplus.[7]
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

Τωρα στο αλλο θεμα...ειμαι αρκετα χρονια σε αυτο το φορουμ συνηθως διαβαζα τα θεματα του φορουμ και τις ειδησεις μου με ενδιεφεραν.

Νομιζω οτι αυτο  που μας δενει ειναι η αγαπη για την τεχνολογια ειτε εχει να κανει αυτο με την ενασχοληση μας σαν διασκεδαση η επαγγελματικα.

Περα απο ολα αυτα οποιος εχει καποιες γνωσεις παραπανω η τελος παντων νωμιζει οτι εχει.. δεν νωμιζω οτι τον διαφοροποιει  σαν μελος εδω μεσα, προσωπικη μου αποψη παντα, η επαρση αυτη δεν οδηγει καπου.

Εκανες λαθος ρε φιλε ζητα και ενα συγνωμη στην τελικη και ολα ενταξει, η αυτοκριτικη νωμιζω παιζει μεγαλο ρολο εδω και βοηθα στο να μην ριχνουμε το επιπεδο.

Το να μοιραζοσαστε την γνωση ειναι το ζητουμενο και να ανταλλαξεις μια αποψη πολιτισμενα.

Αντε καλο βραδυ  :Smile:

----------


## SlotKiller

> Δεν θα αργήσουμε να δούμε 35b και G.FAST, το πρώτο θα έρθει αρχές 18 με το καλό σε FTTC. Αλλά με ταχύτητες αρκετά χαμηλότερες από το μέγιστο θεωρητικό του. Για το FTTB, ναι, μια πρόσφατη εγκατάσταση δεν θα έχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


Οποτε προσορινα τα 200αρια θα ειναι με 30a (εξου και το fritz 7490) και Q1 2018 θα δοθει αλλος εξοπλισμος για 35b?
Συγνωμη που επιμενω, αλλα προσπαθω να καταλαβω πως παιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη τα 200αρια απο τη στιγμη που οι πωλητες επιμενουν οτι εχουν δωσει και καποιο μελος χθες εγραψε οτι του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το συστημα για 200.
edit: Στο insomnia τελικα το ειχα διαβασει (http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/662196-...D%CE%B5%CF%82/)

----------


## anderm

30a δεν θα δοθεί, καθόλου, από κανένα. Στα πλαίσια του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω στο χαλκό πρέπει να είναι vectored. Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό υπάρχει λύση, θα το δείτε προσεχώς.

----------


## SlotKiller

> 30a δεν θα δοθεί, καθόλου, από κανένα. Στα πλαίσια του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω στο χαλκό πρέπει να είναι vectored. Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό υπάρχει λύση, θα το δείτε προσεχώς.


Σ' ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Σε αναμονη διαθεσιμοτητας της καμπινας/πολης μου λοιπον... ελπιζω να εχω καποια εξελιξη αυριο.

----------


## Mirmidon

> 30a δεν θα δοθεί, καθόλου, από κανένα. Στα πλαίσια του κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιηθεί πάνω στο χαλκό πρέπει να είναι vectored. Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό υπάρχει λύση, θα το δείτε προσεχώς.


Προς τι το μυστήριο; Εκτώς αν δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα εφαρμοστεί αυτό που γνωρίζεις. Και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, δεν το βρίσκω κακό βεβαια να γράψεις.

----------


## ATG

> Δεκτο.
> 
> Σε μια τυπικη ελληνικη πολυκατοικια με ας πουμε 16-24 διαμερισματα, μπορει να εφαρμοστει 30a και να δοθει 100/100 ή εστω 100/50 με DSLAM στην εσκαλιτ? Ειναι τοσο χαλια το αποτελεσμα χωρις vectoring? Ας πεσουμε και στα 70/30 λογω crosstalk, δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο μαπα.
> 
> edit: το Cat 5e δεν βοηθαει να μειωθει το crosstalk λογω καλυτερης συστροφης?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Adaptor....

----------


## Takis_Kal

Για τον φίλο στην Καλαμάτα , έκανα νέα σύνδεση 50αρα και συγχρονίζει στα 36 . Είμαι κοντά στον ΟΤΕ στην Κανάρη . Το ρούτερ γράφει προφίλ αν πρόσεξα 17a η 17b . Αυτό είναι φαντάζομαι απλά VDSL. Η σύνδεση έγινε χθες

----------


## sdikr

> Απλά ίσως έκανες εύστοχες υποθέσεις τότε. Για την επιχειρηματολιγία κλπ, φιλική συμβουλή εσένα μη σε νοιάζει, αρκεί να εκφράζεσε σωστά και κόσμια, θα βρει άκρη. Αργά ή γρήγορα.
> Για το τελευτάιο κάθε άλλο. Απλά παρεξηγείς τα όσα διαβάζεις. Βλέπε την υπογραφή μου και θα καταλάβεις (ίσως)


Πιο πίσω που λες 




> Crosstalk σε οπτικές ε; Δεν το ήξερα.





> O uncharted γράφει για χρήση του 30α στο εξωτερικό σε FTTB και ο tigra23 του απαντάει ότι υπάρχει cross talk στο VDSL. Σε αυτές δεν υπάρχει cross talk. Τί δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


Εσυ τα θεωρείς κόσμια;


Κάνε πράξη αυτό που λες και να εκφράζεσαι κόσμια απο εδώ και πέρα και εσυ, πιστεύω οτι θα βοηθήσει στην συζήτηση

----------


## Mirmidon

> Πιο πίσω που λες 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εσυ τα θεωρείς κόσμια;
> (ας αφήσουμε το θέμα FTTB και το VDSL για την χρήση του 30a)
> 
> Κάνε πράξη αυτό που λες και να εκφράζεσαι κόσμια απο εδώ και πέρα και να μην είσαι εριστικός.




Off Topic



Αντιλαμβάνεσαι λάθος. Ουδέποτε υπήρξα εριστικός. Προφανώς καταλήγεις σε αυτό εξ αιτίας του γραπτού λόγου, όπου απουσιάζει η φωνή του προφορικού και ο "χρωματισμός" της. Διαβάζοντας, το μυαλό σου απλώς συμπληρώνει το κενό άστοχα καταλήγοντας σε λανθασμένο συμπέρασμα.

----------


## GeorgeH

Off Topic


		Καλό μήνα. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας. Ως προς τα προηγούμενα: η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας.
	

Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το 200αρι δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο να δοθεί ως έχει και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε.
Τότε όμως γιατί το ανακοίνωσαν εμπορικά από τις 20/11 (και πιο πριν η Wind για να προλάβει) μου φαίνεται χαζό. 
Θα μπορούσαν πολύ απλά να έχουν αφήσει έναν αστερίσκο ανοιχτό για μεγαλύτερα πακέτα στις καμπάνιες τους.

----------


## cca

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλό μήνα. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας. Ως προς τα προηγούμενα: η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας.
> 	
> 
> Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το 200αρι δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο να δοθεί ως έχει και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε.
> Τότε όμως γιατί το ανακοίνωσαν εμπορικά από τις 20/11 (και πιο πριν η Wind για να προλάβει) μου φαίνεται χαζό. 
> Θα μπορούσαν πολύ απλά να έχουν αφήσει έναν αστερίσκο ανοιχτό για μεγαλύτερα πακέτα στις καμπάνιες τους.


Αν τελικά ισχύουν όσα διαβάσω εδώ τόσες μέρες, τα 200Mbps έγιναν τελικά paper launch και τίποτα άλλο;

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον το καθυστερούν λόγω έλλειψης εξοπλισμού.
Εικάζω ότι είναι και άλλοι λόγοι. Π.χ. ο κανονισμός αναφέρει ρητά ότι από τις νέες καμπίνες που είναι στον προγραμματισμό του vectoring θα παρέχεται υπηρεσία VLU, δηλαδή VoIP (μεταξύ άλλων).
Τι γίνεται στις περιπτώσεις που οι πελάτες όλων των παρόχων (από καμπίνα), έχουν POTS τηλεφωνία; Δεν πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή της υπηρεσίας;
Επιπλέον για το 200άρι χρειάζεται απαραίτητα το vevtoring, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως και παντού όπως διαβάζουμε από τα μέλη που έχουν σύνδεση από καμπίνα.
Βασικά ήμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και απαρχή μια νέας πραγματικότητας, οπότε όλοι κινούνται σε άγνωστα μέρη αντιμετωπίζοντας τα νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## cca

> Μάλλον το καθυστερούν λόγω έλλειψης εξοπλισμού.
> Εικάζω ότι είναι και άλλοι λόγοι. Π.χ. ο κανονισμός αναφέρει ρητά ότι από τις νέες καμπίνες που είναι στον προγραμματισμό του vectoring θα παρέχεται υπηρεσία VLU, δηλαδή VoIP (μεταξύ άλλων).
> Τι γίνεται στις περιπτώσεις που οι πελάτες όλων των παρόχων (από καμπίνα), έχουν POTS τηλεφωνία; Δεν πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή της υπηρεσίας;
> Επιπλέον για το 200άρι χρειάζεται απαραίτητα το vevtoring, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως και παντού όπως διαβάζουμε από τα μέλη που έχουν σύνδεση από καμπίνα.
> Βασικά ήμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και απαρχή μια νέας πραγματικότητας, οπότε όλοι κινούνται σε άγνωστα μέρη αντιμετωπίζοντας τα νέα δεδομένα.


Αν είναι έτσι μας βλέπω για μεταβατική κατάσταση που θα κρατήσει πολύ καιρό. Η NOVA πχ δίνει υπηρεσία απο καμπίνες της Cosmote με τηλεφωνία POTS. Μόλις χτες με έβαλαν σε καμπίνα (είχα VDSL απο Α/Κ της NOVA), μιλάω εκ πείρας δηλαδή, και κανείς δε μου είπε τίποτα για νέο εξοπλισμό. Μου είχαν δώσει το Technicolor tg589v που δεν έχει VoIP και στα χαρτιά με αυτό παραμένω (δε το χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ, έχω δικό μου εξοπλισμό).

----------


## jmakro

υπαρχει σχετικος νομος που υποχρεωνει ολους τους συνδρομητές τηλεφωνίας με vdsl ή adsl να το κανουμε  ολοι voip? ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνία κατα τα λεγομενα τους.

----------


## sdikr

> υπαρχει σχετικος νομος που υποχρεωνει ολους τους συνδρομητές τηλεφωνίας με vdsl ή adsl να το κανουμε  ολοι voip? ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνία κατα τα λεγομενα τους.


Νόμος όχι, υπάρχει οδηγία απο την ΕΕ για τα NGA δίκτυα, εδω σε εμάς για να δοθει vectoring υπάρχει κανονισμός μόνο για voip.
Ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ θέλει να αλλάξει όλους τους συνδρομητές του σε voip,  αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κάποιος νόμος αλλά απόφαση του ΟΤΕ

----------


## fearhome21

> υπαρχει σχετικος νομος που υποχρεωνει ολους τους συνδρομητές τηλεφωνίας με vdsl ή adsl να το κανουμε  ολοι voip? ευρυζωνικη τηλεφωνία κατα τα λεγομενα τους.


Από ότι γνωρίζω η τεχνολογία vdsl2 (ειδικά το vectoring) είναι μόνο συμβατό με VOIP, να ρωτήσω κάτι, γιατί έχετε τρελαθεί αρκετοί εδώ μέσα που αλλάζουμε σε VOIP? χρησιμοποιείτε σταθερό τόσο πολύ ρε παιδεία? εγώ δεν το έχω πιάσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια, και παίρνω πολλά τηλέφωνα γενικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. εξάλου το VOIP προσφέρει και HD Voice και όλοι η εποικοινωνία είναι Encrypted.

----------


## ThReSh

Αν δώσουν κι οι εναλλακτικοί σαν τον ΟΤΕ ups/powerbank για αυτούς που έχουν συναγερμό θα είναι ok...

----------


## cca

Η μοναδική δική μου ένσταση για το VoIP είναι ο εξοπλισμός. Η υλοποίηση της Cosmote δε με χαλάει καθόλου αλλά δεν ξέρουμε οι υπόλοιποι τι θα δίνουν. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, με ενδιαφέρει αν ο εξοπλισμός που θα δώσουν θα συνεργάζεται με τυχόν εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχουμε. Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, τα Speedport της Cosmote ικανοποιούν αυτή τη συνθήκη.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν εξοπλισμό με VoIP δυνατότητα. Η υλοποίηση βέβαια είναι ένα θέμα.
Το άλλο θέμα είναι πόσες από αυτές τις συσκευές έχουν δυνατότητα 35b για πακέτα πάνω από τα 100Mbps.

----------


## jmakro

εγω ειμαι υπερ του voip γιατι δε περναει ρευμα μεσα στη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη οποτε καλυτερη σταθερότητα στη γραμμη.

----------


## ThReSh

> Η μοναδική δική μου ένσταση για το VoIP είναι ο εξοπλισμός. Η υλοποίηση της Cosmote δε με χαλάει καθόλου αλλά δεν ξέρουμε οι υπόλοιποι τι θα δίνουν. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, με ενδιαφέρει αν ο εξοπλισμός που θα δώσουν θα συνεργάζεται με τυχόν εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχουμε. Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, τα Speedport της Cosmote ικανοποιούν αυτή τη συνθήκη.


Προσωπικά επειδή το 4.5 ετών ZTE 931WII που είχα για καβάτζα είχε πρόβλημα με τα LAN ports ζήτησα τις προάλες νέο από τη Wind, οπότε ήρθε το ZTE H168N. To οποίο κούμπωσα πάνω μιας και θα διώξω το Draytek Vigor 2760N πριν αρχίσουν οι μεταβάσεις σε VoIP και 35b profiles ώστε να μην μείνει στα αζήτητα των αγγελιών. 

Θα πάρω ένα σκέτο router (κάνα mikrotik) και ένα ξεχωριστό τούμπανο Access Point για WiFi AC (που θα μπει σε καλύτερο σημείο του σπιτιού από το σημείο που έχω το rack) ώστε όποτε χρειάζεται απλά να αλλάζω το μπροστά modem του ISP για να είμαι κάθε φορά συμβατός με τον εκάστοτε πρότυπο του εκάστοτε παρόχου...

----------


## cca

> Προσωπικά επειδή το 4.5 ετών ZTE 931WII που είχα για καβάτζα είχε πρόβλημα με τα LAN ports ζήτησα τις προάλες νέο από τη Wind, οπότε ήρθε το ZTE H168N. To οποίο κούμπωσα πάνω μιας και θα διώξω το Draytek Vigor 2760N πριν αρχίσουν οι μεταβάσεις σε VoIP και 35b profiles ώστε να μην μείνει στα αζήτητα των αγγελιών. 
> 
> Θα πάρω ένα σκέτο router (κάνα mikrotik) και ένα ξεχωριστό τούμπανο Access Point για WiFi AC (που θα μπει σε καλύτερο σημείο του σπιτιού από το σημείο που έχω το rack) ώστε όποτε χρειάζεται απλά να αλλάζω το μπροστά modem του ISP για να είμαι κάθε φορά συμβατός με τον εκάστοτε πρότυπο του εκάστοτε παρόχου...


Παρόμοια λύση έχω, ξεχωριστό modern και router αλλά δε μπαίνουν όλα τα modern σε bridge, η αν μπουν δε δουλεύει το VoIP. Πιστεύω ότι οι ανησυχίες μου είναι βάσιμες, και δε θέλω να κολλήσω με κάποιο μπρίκι που θα μου δώσουν μελλοντικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Το αν δουλεύει το VoIP σε bridge mode, εξαρτάται πως είναι υλοποιημένη η υπηρεσία από κάθε πάροχο.
Στον ΟΤΕ δεν δουλεύει καθώς βγαίνει από την ίδια σύνδεση που χρησιμοποιείται για το διαδίκτυο, όμως με το πλεονέκτημα να παίζει και πίσω από δικιά μας συσκευή ή σε άλλη αφού δίνουν τον κωδικό.
Σε HOL/Vodafone και Cyta, παίζει σε bridge mode αφού βγαίνει από άλλο VC. Έχει μειονέκτημα ότι δεν παίζει σε άλλη συσκευή και δεν δίνουν τον κωδικό.
Wind και Forthnet δεν παρέχουν VoIP υπηρεσία μέχρι σήμερα στα οικιακά προγράμματα, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω πως θα την υλοποιήσουν.

Κάθε υλοποίηση έχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά, μα γενικά μπορούμε σε όλες να κάνουμε χρήση του δικού μας super-duper router (όχι όμως πάντα modem/router) και οτιδήποτε πίσω από αυτό.

----------


## cca

> Το αν δουλεύει το VoIP σε bridge mode, εξαρτάται πως είναι υλοποιημένη η υπηρεσία από κάθε πάροχο.
> Στον ΟΤΕ δεν δουλεύει καθώς βγαίνει από την ίδια σύνδεση που χρησιμοποιείται για το διαδίκτυο, όμως με το πλεονέκτημα να παίζει και πίσω από δικιά μας συσκευή ή σε άλλη αφού δίνουν τον κωδικό.
> Σε HOL/Vodafone και Cyta, παίζει σε bridge mode αφού βγαίνει από άλλο VC. Έχει μειονέκτημα ότι δεν παίζει σε άλλη συσκευή και δεν δίνουν τον κωδικό.
> Wind και Forthnet δεν παρέχουν VoIP υπηρεσία μέχρι σήμερα στα οικιακά προγράμματα, οπότε δεν γνωρίζω πως θα την υλοποιήσουν.
> 
> Κάθε υλοποίηση έχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά, μα γενικά μπορούμε σε όλες να κάνουμε χρήση του δικού μας super-duper router (όχι όμως πάντα modem/router) και οτιδήποτε πίσω από αυτό.


Προσωπικά βρίσκω την υλοποίηση του ΟΤΕ την καλύτερη μια και αφήνει την ελευθερία να έχεις και διαφορετικό modem εκτός του router.

----------


## jkoukos

Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα ήρθε από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησε να δίνει τον κωδικό. Π.χ. σε μένα ή όποιος ήδη είχε router και δεν σκόπευε να αλλάξει το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο ή να ξοδέψει άλλα λεφτά κλπ, μας βόλευε η συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge mode. H λύση να παίζει το Speedport μπροστά ως router, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση του PPPoE Passthrough ήταν χειρότερη αλλά αναγκαστική.

----------


## uncharted

> Αν δώσουν κι οι εναλλακτικοί σαν τον ΟΤΕ ups/powerbank για αυτούς που έχουν συναγερμό θα είναι ok...


Εμενα παντως δεν μου εδωσαν ups/powerbank.

Ακομα ομως κι αν δινουν σε αλλους επιλεκτικα, ξεχνας οτι οι καμπινες δεν εχουν μπαταριες (ουτε θα αποκτησουν) λογω χωροταξιας... αρα εκει τι κανεις σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος στην περιοχη?

ΥΓ: Καποια στιγμη θα πρεπει και οι συναγερμοι να γινουν Ethernet/WiFi ready, οπως εγινε με τα POS (παλια ηταν με dial-up modem). Γινεται και πιο γρηγορα η συνδεση ετσι. Ολα θα γινουν IP.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν ήδη modules για ΙΡ ή GSM σύνδεση των συναγερμών. Είναι θέμα επιλογής του χρήστη να το βάλει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Υπάρχουν ήδη modules για ΙΡ ή GSM σύνδεση των συναγερμών. Είναι θέμα επιλογής του χρήστη να το βάλει.


Στοιχίζουν πάνω από 100 € σε ήδη υπάρχοντα συναγερμό (hardware)
Kαι ωρισμένα κέντρα λήψεως σημάτων χρεώνουν ακριβ'οτερη συνδρομή αν είσαι ip/gsm

----------


## ThReSh

> Στοιχίζουν πάνω από 100 € σε ήδη υπάρχοντα συναγερμό (hardware)
> Kαι ωρισμένα κέντρα λήψεως σημάτων χρεώνουν ακριβ'οτερη συνδρομή αν είσαι ip/gsm


Ακριβώς...

----------


## jimmyl

> Από ότι γνωρίζω η τεχνολογία vdsl2 (ειδικά το vectoring) είναι μόνο συμβατό με VOIP, να ρωτήσω κάτι, γιατί έχετε τρελαθεί αρκετοί εδώ μέσα που αλλάζουμε σε VOIP? χρησιμοποιείτε σταθερό τόσο πολύ ρε παιδεία? εγώ δεν το έχω πιάσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια, και παίρνω πολλά τηλέφωνα γενικά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. εξάλου το VOIP προσφέρει και HD Voice και όλοι η εποικοινωνία είναι Encrypted.


Εχουμε γονεις σε μεγαλη ηλικια που δεν μπορουν η δεν θελουν να μαθουν να επικοινωνουν με κινητα η με αλλο τροπο παρα μονο με το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο , εδω η μανα μου οταν αλλαξα το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο με την ροδα με ενα ασυρματο γκρινιαξε γιατι ηθελε το παλιο

----------


## jkoukos

> Στοιχίζουν πάνω από 100 € σε ήδη υπάρχοντα συναγερμό (hardware)
> Kαι ωρισμένα κέντρα λήψεως σημάτων χρεώνουν ακριβ'οτερη συνδρομή αν είσαι ip/gsm





> Ακριβώς...


Το καθένα έχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά, όμως αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα και είναι επιλογή του καθενός και πόσο εκτιμά την περιουσία του. Απάντησα στο ότι "πρέπει οι συναγερμοί να έχουν ...", ότι ήδη έχουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εχουμε γονεις σε μεγαλη ηλικια που δεν μπορουν η δεν θελουν να μαθουν να επικοινωνουν με κινητα η με αλλο τροπο παρα μονο με το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο , εδω η μανα μου οταν αλλαξα το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο με την ροδα με ενα ασυρματο γκρινιαξε γιατι ηθελε το παλιο


Αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία, αφού την ίδια ακριβώς τηλεφωνική συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί πάλι. Αυτή δεν αλλάζει λόγω VoIP.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το καθένα έχει τα υπέρ και τα κατά, όμως αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα και είναι επιλογή του καθενός και πόσο εκτιμά την περιουσία του. Απάντησα στο ότι "πρέπει οι συναγερμοί να έχουν ...", ότι ήδη έχουν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι δικαιολογία, αφού την ίδια ακριβώς τηλεφωνική συσκευή θα χρησιμοποιεί πάλι. Αυτή δεν αλλάζει λόγω VoIP.


Μπορεί και να αλλάζει..
Φίλος έκαψε το modem του μάλλον επειδή έβαλε επάνω μια παλιά μαύρη siemens με βακελίτη (θέλει πολλά volt/amperes για να χτυπήσει το θηριώδες κουδούνι που έχουν)

----------


## uncharted

> Εχουμε γονεις σε μεγαλη ηλικια που δεν μπορουν η δεν θελουν να μαθουν να επικοινωνουν με κινητα η με αλλο τροπο παρα μονο με το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο , εδω η μανα μου οταν αλλαξα το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο με την ροδα με ενα ασυρματο γκρινιαξε γιατι ηθελε το παλιο


Οτι εγινε με την αναλογικη/ψηφιακη τηλεοραση θα γινει κι εδω. Καμια διαφορα. Κι εκει γκρινιαξαν τα γεροντια, αλλα στο τελος το δεχτηκαν.

----------


## iLLiCiT

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλό μήνα. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας. Ως προς τα προηγούμενα: η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας.
> 	
> 
> Αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το 200αρι δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο να δοθεί ως έχει και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε.
> Τότε όμως γιατί το ανακοίνωσαν εμπορικά από τις 20/11 (και πιο πριν η Wind για να προλάβει) μου φαίνεται χαζό. 
> Θα μπορούσαν πολύ απλά να έχουν αφήσει έναν αστερίσκο ανοιχτό για μεγαλύτερα πακέτα στις καμπάνιες τους.


Υπομονή, το δίνουν το 200ρι σε μερικές περιοχές οπότε υποθέτω πως θα αρχίσουν να το δίνουν σιγά σιγά και στις υπόλοιπες μόλις λύσουν τα όποια προβλήματα τους

----------


## konig

> Οπως εγραψα και σε αλλο θρεντ, μετα απο σημερινη επικοινωνια με τις πωλησεις:
> 
> 35b δεν σηκωνει κανενα απο τα παλια router
> Για τα 200 (35b) δινουν ZTE & Fritz 7490 (ισως 7590 και δε το θυμαμαι καλα). Το 2ο ειναι για τηλεφωνικο κεντρο. (και τα 2 ελεγαν super vectoring)
> 
> Επισης επεμενε οτι εχουν δωθει καποια 200αρια και οτι η δικια μου καμπινα δεν υποστηριζει ακομα. (100μ καμπινα 2 μηνων)
> 
> Οπως προειπα... περιμενω τα 200... προς το παρων μενω με τα 50.


εισαι σιγουρος για το  Fritz 7490 ?  :ROFL:  ο οτε να δωσει σοβαρο router μετα την εποχη των speedtouch?

----------


## SlotKiller

> εισαι σιγουρος για το  Fritz 7490 ?  ο οτε να δωσει σοβαρο router μετα την εποχη των speedtouch?





> Αυτοί που έχουν τώρα τα Oxygen και τηλ. κέντρο θα πάρουν 7490.





> FYI
> Ισχύει πράγματι πως όποιοι έχουν VOBB με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο isdn και 200άρα γραμμή θα τους στέλνουν το 7490.


Απλα προσπαθουμε να δουμε τον τροπο που θα παιξει 200 απο τη στιγμη που συμφωνα με την avm ειναι up to 100.
Ενα πιθανο σεναριο ειναι να χρησιμοποιηθει μονο σαν ρουτερ πισω απο καποιο αλλο modem του οτε.
Θα το δουμε.

----------


## Mirmidon

VDSL2 Bonding;

----------


## deniSun

> εισαι σιγουρος για το  Fritz 7490 ?  ο οτε να δωσει σοβαρο router μετα την εποχη των speedtouch?


Και τα TG585 ήταν πολύ καλά αν εξαιρέσεις το ασύρματο κομμάτι.

----------


## Archon

Και πιστευα οτι τα 10 εκ fec errors ηταν πολλα. Τωρα ειναι στα 88 εκ και συνεχιζει. Στα 100 εκ δινει καποιο μπονους ο ΟΤΕ? Αν ειναι να μην δεχθω να ερθει τεχνικος!!!!! Θα ειχε λυθει το θεμα απο την Παρασκευη 1/12 αλλα μαλλον δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Περασε το Σ/Κ και ολο αποσυνδεσεις ειχα. Εγινα expert στην πασιεντζα αφου με τοσες αποσυνδεσεις δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα στο ιντερνετ. Κολλαει πολυ και αργουν να φορτωσουν οι σελιδες.

Τί θα ερθει να κανει ο τεχνικος στο σπιτι? Αφου ιντερνετ εχω, θεμα με τις πριζες δεν εχω οπως την αλλη φορα, το τηλεφωνο παιζει και η ταχυτητα οποτε δουλευει ειναι ικανοποιητικη.

Απλα απο την στιγμη που πηγα απο 50/5 στα 100/10 και αλλαξα και μοντεμ ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα χωρις κανενα λογο. Δεν πειραξα κατι στην καλωδιωση αφου εβγαλα τα καλωδια απο το προηγουμενο και τα εβαλα σε αυτο. Χωρις να τραβηξω κατα λαθος καποιο καλωδιο, χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, χωρις να πειραξω γενικα τιποτα.

Με πηραν τηλ να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου και απο μονοι τους το ειχαν σιγουρο για 12-16 αυριο. Πηρα τηλ και απαιτησα να βρουν αυτον που εκλεισε το ραντεβου για να μου μιλησει μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο που μπορει να φταιει. Στον χωρο μου τί να ερθει να κανει?

Περιμενω να μου πειτε καποια σκεψη γιατι ή κατι κανω λαθος και δεν το ξερω ή αυτοι ξερουν κατι παραπανω και απλα το αγνοω.

----------


## sdikr

> Και πιστευα οτι τα 10 εκ fec errors ηταν πολλα. Τωρα ειναι στα 88 εκ και συνεχιζει. Στα 100 εκ δινει καποιο μπονους ο ΟΤΕ? Αν ειναι να μην δεχθω να ερθει τεχνικος!!!!! Θα ειχε λυθει το θεμα απο την Παρασκευη 1/12 αλλα μαλλον δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Περασε το Σ/Κ και ολο αποσυνδεσεις ειχα. Εγινα expert στην πασιεντζα αφου με τοσες αποσυνδεσεις δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα στο ιντερνετ. Κολλαει πολυ και αργουν να φορτωσουν οι σελιδες.
> 
> Τί θα ερθει να κανει ο τεχνικος στο σπιτι? Αφου ιντερνετ εχω, θεμα με τις πριζες δεν εχω οπως την αλλη φορα, το τηλεφωνο παιζει και η ταχυτητα οποτε δουλευει ειναι ικανοποιητικη.
> 
> Απλα απο την στιγμη που πηγα απο 50/5 στα 100/10 και αλλαξα και μοντεμ ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα χωρις κανενα λογο. Δεν πειραξα κατι στην καλωδιωση αφου εβγαλα τα καλωδια απο το προηγουμενο και τα εβαλα σε αυτο. Χωρις να τραβηξω κατα λαθος καποιο καλωδιο, χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, χωρις να πειραξω γενικα τιποτα.
> 
> Με πηραν τηλ να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου και απο μονοι τους το ειχαν σιγουρο για 12-16 αυριο. Πηρα τηλ και απαιτησα να βρουν αυτον που εκλεισε το ραντεβου για να μου μιλησει μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο που μπορει να φταιει. Στον χωρο μου τί να ερθει να κανει?
> 
> Περιμενω να μου πειτε καποια σκεψη γιατι ή κατι κανω λαθος και δεν το ξερω ή αυτοι ξερουν κατι παραπανω και απλα το αγνοω.


Θα πρέπει να έρθει να κάνει κάποιες μετρήσεις στον χώρο σου.
Το ότι εσύ δεν άλλαξες κάτι στα καλώδια δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει θέμα εκεί,  μπορεί στα 50 να ήταν μια χαρά αλλά να έχει πρόβλημα με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες,  ακόμα  όπως είπες άλλαξες και modem, ακόμα ενας λόγος του πριν να δούλευε και τώρα να έχεις θέμα. 
Το παλιό το Modem το έχεις για να δοκιμάσεις;

----------


## fearhome21

> Και πιστευα οτι τα 10 εκ fec errors ηταν πολλα. Τωρα ειναι στα 88 εκ και συνεχιζει. Στα 100 εκ δινει καποιο μπονους ο ΟΤΕ? Αν ειναι να μην δεχθω να ερθει τεχνικος!!!!! Θα ειχε λυθει το θεμα απο την Παρασκευη 1/12 αλλα μαλλον δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Περασε το Σ/Κ και ολο αποσυνδεσεις ειχα. Εγινα expert στην πασιεντζα αφου με τοσες αποσυνδεσεις δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα στο ιντερνετ. Κολλαει πολυ και αργουν να φορτωσουν οι σελιδες.
> 
> Τί θα ερθει να κανει ο τεχνικος στο σπιτι? Αφου ιντερνετ εχω, θεμα με τις πριζες δεν εχω οπως την αλλη φορα, το τηλεφωνο παιζει και η ταχυτητα οποτε δουλευει ειναι ικανοποιητικη.
> 
> Απλα απο την στιγμη που πηγα απο 50/5 στα 100/10 και αλλαξα και μοντεμ ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα χωρις κανενα λογο. Δεν πειραξα κατι στην καλωδιωση αφου εβγαλα τα καλωδια απο το προηγουμενο και τα εβαλα σε αυτο. Χωρις να τραβηξω κατα λαθος καποιο καλωδιο, χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, χωρις να πειραξω γενικα τιποτα.
> 
> Με πηραν τηλ να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου και απο μονοι τους το ειχαν σιγουρο για 12-16 αυριο. Πηρα τηλ και απαιτησα να βρουν αυτον που εκλεισε το ραντεβου για να μου μιλησει μηπως ειναι κατι αλλο που μπορει να φταιει. Στον χωρο μου τί να ερθει να κανει?
> 
> Περιμενω να μου πειτε καποια σκεψη γιατι ή κατι κανω λαθος και δεν το ξερω ή αυτοι ξερουν κατι παραπανω και απλα το αγνοω.


Φίλε βάλε το Entry 2I πάνω και βγάλε το Vectoring και πες μου άμα σε κάνει fallback σε profile 14/1 η 17/1 (δεν μπορώ να θιμηθώ άμα στο έχω ξανά ζητήσει και το έκανες, αν όχι μπορεί το προφίλ σου στο DSLAM να μην είναι *ΣΩΣΤΑ VECTORED*)

----------


## Archon

Το 2i το εχω και το ειχα δοκιμασει με το που ειδα το θεμα. Το μοντεμ αυτοι το προτειναν να το αλλαξω και δεχτηκα αλλα οι ιδιες και ισως χειροτερες ταχυτητες παιζουν στο 2i και μαλιστα ποτε δεν τελικιαζει οπως στο 724. Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω μπας και εχουν αλλαξει κατι και δεν το εχω προσεξει.

Εκανε fallback σε 20/1 που οπως ειχα ξαναγραψει συμπτωματικα ηταν και η ταχυτητα που ειχα οταν εγινε η μεταβαση απο adsl σε vdsl τον Γεναρη και ειχα ακομα πανω το adsl μοντεμ.

Αυτο με το vectoring το ρωταω καθε φορα που επικοινωνω με τον ΟΤΕ την Cosmote και καθε φορα μου λενε οτι ειμαι σε vectoring.

Μαλλον δεν ειναι θεμα της περιοχης (αλλωστε πώς να ειναι αλλα το ρωτησα κι αυτο) και ρωτησα αν ειμαι και ο μονος και με χαλανε οι αλλες γραμμες γυρω μου.

Και φυσικα ακομα περιμενω να με παρουν τηλεφωνο. Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα τους δω το πρωι χωρις μαλιστα να εχουν ιδεα οτι ζητησα να μιλησω πρωτα μαζι τους.

- - - Updated - - -

Μολις εβαλα το 2i -->

Με vectoring


Χωρις vectoring


Και κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι απο τοτε που πηγα στα 100 εχει πεσει το snr στα 9 απο 20 (αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι δεν το κοιτουσα).

Το οτι κανει τοση ωρα να συνδεθει ειναι σημαδι οτι κατι δεν παει καλα? Σχεδον 3 λεπτα απο οχι vectoring σε vectoring. Ενω απο αλλαγη vectoring σε μη, κανει τσακ-μπαμ.

----------


## stratus

> Στοιχίζουν πάνω από 100 € σε ήδη υπάρχοντα συναγερμό (hardware)
> Kαι ωρισμένα κέντρα λήψεως σημάτων χρεώνουν ακριβ'οτερη συνδρομή αν είσαι ip/gsm


Επίσης υπάρχουν και σπίτια που το σήμα και των 3 εταιριών κινητής είναι πολύ ασθενες με αποτελεσμα να πεφτει καθε τόσο η σύνδεση 
Μιλάω εκ πείρας

----------


## uncharted

> VDSL2 Bonding;


2 βροχους? Μαλλον απιθανο. Ανεβαινει το κοστος.

----------


## SlotKiller

> Το 2i το εχω και το ειχα δοκιμασει με το που ειδα το θεμα. Το μοντεμ αυτοι το προτειναν να το αλλαξω και δεχτηκα αλλα οι ιδιες και ισως χειροτερες ταχυτητες παιζουν στο 2i και μαλιστα ποτε δεν τελικιαζει οπως στο 724. Θα το ξαναδοκιμασω μπας και εχουν αλλαξει κατι και δεν το εχω προσεξει.
> 
> Εκανε fallback σε 20/1 που οπως ειχα ξαναγραψει συμπτωματικα ηταν και η ταχυτητα που ειχα οταν εγινε η μεταβαση απο adsl σε vdsl τον Γεναρη και ειχα ακομα πανω το adsl μοντεμ.
> 
> Αυτο με το vectoring το ρωταω καθε φορα που επικοινωνω με τον ΟΤΕ την Cosmote και καθε φορα μου λενε οτι ειμαι σε vectoring.
> 
> Μαλλον δεν ειναι θεμα της περιοχης (αλλωστε πώς να ειναι αλλα το ρωτησα κι αυτο) και ρωτησα αν ειμαι και ο μονος και με χαλανε οι αλλες γραμμες γυρω μου.
> 
> Και φυσικα ακομα περιμενω να με παρουν τηλεφωνο. Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα τους δω το πρωι χωρις μαλιστα να εχουν ιδεα οτι ζητησα να μιλησω πρωτα μαζι τους.
> ...


βγαζεις μονο το vectoring, τα προφιλ του vdsl τα εχεις ολα ενεργα, και τα υπολοιπα εξτρα τυπου bit swap κτλ, και σε συνδεει σε adsl2+ ?
Ειναι οκ αυτο?
Δοκιμασε και με adsl προφιλ off, vectoring off. Ολα τα αλλα on.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το 2i Και κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι απο τοτε που πηγα στα 100 εχει πεσει το snr στα 9 απο 20 (αν θυμαμαι καλα γιατι δεν το κοιτουσα).


Λογικό, όσο μειώνεται η "απόσταση" ανάμεσα στο actual rate και στο attainable rate, μειώνεται και το Noise Margin.

----------


## Archon

> βγαζεις μονο το vectoring, τα προφιλ του vdsl τα εχεις ολα ενεργα, και τα υπολοιπα εξτρα τυπου bit swap κτλ, και σε συνδεει σε adsl2+ ?
> Ειναι οκ αυτο?
> Δοκιμασε και με adsl προφιλ off, vectoring off. Ολα τα αλλα on.


Ε, πρεπει να το ξαναβαλω το 2i. Δεν θα κανω συνεχεια αλλαγες. Χρησιμοποιουν κι αλλοι το ιντερνετ στο σπιτι. Ωστοσο επειδη ηθελα να κανω αυτο το τεστ πιο παλια, δεν συγχρονιζε καθολου. Αν το κανω τωρα μπορει να αλλαζει.
Στο 724 μπορω να το δοκιμασω? Τι βγαζω απο αυτα?

----------


## SlotKiller

To 724 δεν εχει περασει απ'τα χερια μου, αλλα απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει εχει μονιμα ενεργοποιημενο το vectoring.
Οποτε μονο με το i2 μπορεις να κανεις το τεστ.
Απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο, δεν ακουσα καποιος να κατεβαινει σε adsl2+ οταν βγαζει το vectoring. Για vdsl2 στα 14mbit θυμαμαι.

----------


## fearhome21

> To 724 δεν εχει περασει απ'τα χερια μου, αλλα απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει εχει μονιμα ενεργοποιημενο το vectoring.
> Οποτε μονο με το i2 μπορεις να κανεις το τεστ.
> Απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο, δεν ακουσα καποιος να κατεβαινει σε adsl2+ οταν βγαζει το vectoring. Για vdsl2 στα 14mbit θυμαμαι.


Και εγώ συνέχεια 14/1 vdsl2 συνχρόνηζα όταν έβγαζα το vectoring στο Entry 2i, είχα κάνει αρκετές δοκίμες γιατί είχα πρόβλημα (Πολύ πιο πολλά Errors και 68Mbps αντί για 100Mbps τώρα και σχεδόν 0 Errors), Archon, μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο DSLAM όπως εμένα...

Επίσης νομίζω στο test που σου είπα να κάνεις έκανες λάθος, βγάλε μόνο το Vectoring και άσε όλα τα αλλά οπός είναι, πάντως εγώ με 5.7 attenuation πριν να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα στο DSLAM είχα attainable 78Mbps (Crosstalk πολύ), μετά που μου το φτιάξανε στο DSLAM πήγε στα 127 attainable, δεν δικαιολογήτε ότι είσαι στα 91Mbps attainable με αυτό το attenuation αρά 90% έχεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα.

----------


## deniSun

Γιατί δεν κρατάς μόνο το vdsl modulation και όλα τα άλλα για adsl κλπ απενεργοποιημένα;

----------


## Archon

Με το vdsl on και ολα τα αλλα off, δεν συγχρονιζει ποτε. Αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι του DSL στο modem 10 φορες και μετα σβηνει. Το αφησα 10 λεπτα. Συνηθως κανει 3 λεπτα (που και παλι πολυ ειναι).


Με το vectoring on συγχρονιζει κανονικα οπως και πριν. Και με τον βραχνα των fec errors να ξεκιναει με το που συγχρονισει. Μπορει κατι να παιζει με το DSLAM. Θα το βρουν οι τεχνικοι αυριο φανταζομαι.


Τί αλλες δοκιμες να κανω? Τωρα που το 'χω πανω και δεν χρησιμοποιει κανεις το ιντερνετ.

----------


## SlotKiller

Νομιζω εισαι ο πρωτος που αναφερει μη συγχρονισμο χωρις το vectoring.
Σιγουρα υπαρχει τεχνικο θεμα με ολα αυτα που αναφερεις.
Θελει υπομονη η κατασταση γιατι ειναι καπως "beta" φαση δυστυχως.

Εγω προσωπικα για αυτο δεν ανανεωσα ακομα σε 100. Σκεφτομαι 200 μια και καλη οταν παιξει.

----------


## fearhome21

> Με το vdsl on και ολα τα αλλα off, δεν συγχρονιζει ποτε. Αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι του DSL στο modem 10 φορες και μετα σβηνει. Το αφησα 10 λεπτα. Συνηθως κανει 3 λεπτα (που και παλι πολυ ειναι).
> 
> 
> Με το vectoring on συγχρονιζει κανονικα οπως και πριν. Και με τον βραχνα των fec errors να ξεκιναει με το που συγχρονισει. Μπορει κατι να παιζει με το DSLAM. Θα το βρουν οι τεχνικοι αυριο φανταζομαι.
> 
> 
> Τί αλλες δοκιμες να κανω? Τωρα που το 'χω πανω και δεν χρησιμοποιει κανεις το ιντερνετ.


Ρώτα τους εσύ αν μπορούν να ελένξουν το DSLAM η τεχνικοί, γιατί από μονοί τους δεν νομίζω (εγώ αυτό έκανα, με το ζόρι, γιατί δεν ακούγανε), μπορείς άμα θες να αναφέρεις οτί ενά παιδί είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα όταν έβαλε 100άρα απο 50άρα.

----------


## Archon

Τελικα το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας. Κατω στο εσκαλιτ (σωστα το λεω?) πιανει 120. Δεν μπορουσε να μετρησει στην κεντρικη που ειναι πισω απο ενα τεραστιο και βαρυ συνθετο και αν φταιει αυτο θα πρεπει να το δοκιμασω εγω ή αν το αδειασω, να τους φωναξω να το κανουν αυτοι σαν εξυπηρετηση. Επειδη ειμαι ενοικιαστης προφανως δεν με συμφερει να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο κατω. Αλλα απο περιεργεια ποσο κοστιζει να τραβηξω καλωδιο;

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικα το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας. Κατω στο εσκαλιτ (σωστα το λεω?) πιανει 120. Δεν μπορουσε να μετρησει στην κεντρικη που ειναι πισω απο ενα τεραστιο και βαρυ συνθετο και αν φταιει αυτο θα πρεπει να το δοκιμασω εγω ή αν το αδειασω, να τους φωναξω να το κανουν αυτοι σαν εξυπηρετηση. Επειδη ειμαι ενοικιαστης προφανως δεν με συμφερει να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο κατω. Αλλα απο περιεργεια ποσο κοστιζει να τραβηξω καλωδιο;


Είδες που τελικά υπήρχε λόγος να έρθουνε να το τσεκάρουνε;

----------


## YAziDis

Το θεμα ειναι απο που θα το περασεις, μην εχεις προβληματα με την πολυκατοικια, τον ιδιοκτητη, αν πρεπει και ποσους τοιχους θα τρυπησεις κτλ. Ολα σχετικα ειναι. Το UTP καλωδιο δεν ειναι απαγορευτικα ακριβο, αλλα θα πρεπει να βγαλεις τα μετρα. Μετα αν το περασεις ας πουμε στο σπιτι, θα το εχεις χυμα ή θες να το βαλεις σε τοιχο; παιζουν πολλα ρολο

----------


## ThReSh

> Τελικα το προβλημα φαινεται να ειναι στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας. Κατω στο εσκαλιτ (σωστα το λεω?) πιανει 120. Δεν μπορουσε να μετρησει στην κεντρικη που ειναι πισω απο ενα τεραστιο και βαρυ συνθετο και αν φταιει αυτο θα πρεπει να το δοκιμασω εγω ή αν το αδειασω, να τους φωναξω να το κανουν αυτοι σαν εξυπηρετηση. Επειδη ειμαι ενοικιαστης προφανως δεν με συμφερει να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο κατω. Αλλα απο περιεργεια ποσο κοστιζει να τραβηξω καλωδιο;


Ε ρε γλέντι που έχει να πέσει με το 100αρι και το 200αρι. Καλωδιώσεις που δεν είχαν προβλήματα στα 50 παίζει να εμφανίσουν στα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα...

Ελπίζω να εμφανίζονται μόνο σε ραζίμ κι όχι σε UTP/FTP Cat5e/Cat6/etc (χωρίς παράλληλη καλωδίωση ofc)...

----------


## SlotKiller

> Ε ρε γλέντι που έχει να πέσει με το 100αρι και το 200αρι. Καλωδιώσεις που δεν είχαν προβλήματα στα 50 παίζει να εμφανίσουν στα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα...
> 
> Ελπίζω να εμφανίζονται μόνο σε ραζίμ κι όχι σε UTP/FTP Cat5e/Cat6/etc (χωρίς παράλληλη καλωδίωση ofc)...


Αν βγαλουν προβλημα τα FTP/STP τοτε θα θελουν ολοι αλλαγη! Δε μπορω να το φανταστω αυτο. Ουτε τα utp cat5e θα βγαλουν προβλημα αν δεν ειναι παραλληλα με το ρευμα.
Τωρα για τους παλιους χαλκους... ανετα...

----------


## uncharted

> Ε ρε γλέντι που έχει να πέσει με το 100αρι και το 200αρι. Καλωδιώσεις που δεν είχαν προβλήματα στα 50 παίζει να εμφανίσουν στα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα...
> 
> Ελπίζω να εμφανίζονται μόνο σε ραζίμ κι όχι σε UTP/FTP Cat5e/Cat6/etc (χωρίς παράλληλη καλωδίωση ofc)...


Και που να δεις γλεντια τρικουβερτα με τα 500-1000 (G.Fast and beyond).  :Razz:

----------


## manicx

Τώρα θα βγουν κάργα πολλά. Ειδικά στα παλαιότερα σπίτια όπου τα καλώδια ήταν γτπκ ενώ ήταν κι ευκολάκι να τα "σπάνε" σε κουτιά. Δεν θα ξεχάσω που σε σπίτι που νοίκιαζα (κατασκευή μέσα 70), η καλωδίωση έσπαγε μέχρι να μπει στο διαμέρισμα σε 3 κουτιά. Ομορφιές τυλιγμένες με μονωτική  :Razz:  .

----------


## Archon

Ο τεχνικος που με πηρε τηλεφωνο αργα το απογευμα μου ειπε οτι αν δεν φτιαξει το προβλημα με τις αποσυνδεσεις και την χαμηλη ταχυτητα, εχω την δυνατοτητα να γυρισω ατελως στα 50 που ειχα πριν.

Τωρα που το εχω στο σαλονι πιανει νταν 100 ΑΛΛΑ!!!!! εγω πιανω μεσω powerline ουτε 5. Γι' αυτο και το ειχα στο υπνοδωματιο. Θα το εχω στο σαλονι για 1-2 μερες να δω αν θα συνεχισει να κανει τα δικα του (αποσυνδεσεις, χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας και fec errors, καλα το τελευταιο το εχω παντρευτει: 3εκ σε 90 λεπτα). Μπορει να φτιαξουν με την επιστροφη στο 50αρι αλλα δεν θελω να φυγω  :Crying: .

100 μετρα utp εχουν σχεδον 15€. Το κοστος του περασματος μπορει να ειναι απαγορευτικο.



Off Topic


		Ασχετο: αυτο με το powerline μπορει να φτιαξει? Τα ειχα στο μαγαζι που ηθελα να ενωσω 2 πριζες που ηταν στην ευθεια οποτε επιανα νταν 500 (που ειναι και το μεγιστο του powerline).

----------


## cyberten

> Ο τεχνικος που με πηρε τηλεφωνο αργα το απογευμα μου ειπε οτι αν δεν φτιαξει το προβλημα με τις αποσυνδεσεις και την χαμηλη ταχυτητα, εχω την δυνατοτητα να γυρισω ατελως στα 50 που ειχα πριν.
> 
> Τωρα που το εχω στο σαλονι πιανει νταν 100 ΑΛΛΑ!!!!! εγω πιανω μεσω powerline ουτε 5. Γι' αυτο και το ειχα στο υπνοδωματιο. Θα το εχω στο σαλονι για 1-2 μερες να δω αν θα συνεχισει να κανει τα δικα του (αποσυνδεσεις, χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας και fec errors, καλα το τελευταιο το εχω παντρευτει: 3εκ σε 90 λεπτα). Μπορει να φτιαξουν με την επιστροφη στο 50αρι αλλα δεν θελω να φυγω .
> 
> 100 μετρα utp εχουν σχεδον 15€. Το κοστος του περασματος μπορει να ειναι απαγορευτικο.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Έχεις δοκιμάσει διαφορετικές πρίζες; Μπορείς να βρεις από κανένα γνωστό κανένα άλλο ζεύγος για δοκιμές;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ο τεχνικος που με πηρε τηλεφωνο αργα το απογευμα μου ειπε οτι αν δεν φτιαξει το προβλημα με τις αποσυνδεσεις και την χαμηλη ταχυτητα, εχω την δυνατοτητα να γυρισω ατελως στα 50 που ειχα πριν.
> 
> Τωρα που το εχω στο σαλονι πιανει νταν 100 ΑΛΛΑ!!!!! εγω πιανω μεσω powerline ουτε 5. Γι' αυτο και το ειχα στο υπνοδωματιο. Θα το εχω στο σαλονι για 1-2 μερες να δω αν θα συνεχισει να κανει τα δικα του (αποσυνδεσεις, χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας και fec errors, καλα το τελευταιο το εχω παντρευτει: 3εκ σε 90 λεπτα). Μπορει να φτιαξουν με την επιστροφη στο 50αρι αλλα δεν θελω να φυγω .
> 
> 100 μετρα utp εχουν σχεδον 15€.* Το κοστος του περασματος μπορει να ειναι απαγορευτικο*.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


Πέρασα μόνος μου (με βοήθεια φίλου , άσχετου, αλλά χρειάζονται 2 και 1 ατσαλίνα) cat5e, 6 ορόφους στη Νέα Σμύρνη, μέσα σε κοινόχρηστα κουτιά και το έβαλα σπίτι με καναλάκι και τρυπάνι, σε νοικιασμένο σπίτι.

Η απόφαση δικιά σου

----------


## SlotKiller

Σε συνεχεια προηγούμενου ποστ για τα 200αρια (που ακουμα με το σταγονομετρο τα δινουν)

O εξοπλισμος για τα τηλεφωνικα κεντρα πρεπει να ειναι αυτος:
http://portal.adtran.com/web/page/po...uct/11321707Fx
συν fritz 7490

Πιθανον να εκανα λαθος στη συσκευη, αλλα η κατασκευαστρια αυτη ειναι.

Για τις απλες γραμμες θα ειναι καποιο ZTE G.fast - super_vectoring που δεν ξερουν και οι ιδιοι αριθμο μοντελου.

----------


## puffy

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα, αυτα τα errors τα λετε πολλα? δεν φαινεται να εχω προβλημα σταθεροτητας και μπουκωματα. περιπου 10K fec/ hr.
 απ οτι βλεπω παντως γενικα εχουνε τσιμπησει τα errors μετα το vectoring ακομα και σε χρηστες που δεν εκαναν αλλαγη ταχυτητας, μπορει να ναι βεβαια και απο το γυρισμα σε interleave που το προσεχουμε τωρα. αλλα καμια βδομαδα μεχρι να γυρισω σε fast στο 50αρι θυμαμαι ελαχιστα errors. τωρα παντως το ψιλοφοβαμαι να γυρισω σε φαστ

System uptime
1 days, 17 hours, 47 minutes, 33 seconds
Transmission mode
VDSL2
CRC errors (Down/Up)
1298 / 24
FEC errors (Down/Up)
530857 / 0
SNR (Down/Up)
14.1 / 30.9
 dB

DSL downstream99999
 kBit/s,
DSL upstream9998
 kBit/s,




> Ο τεχνικος που με πηρε τηλεφωνο αργα το απογευμα μου ειπε οτι αν δεν φτιαξει το προβλημα με τις αποσυνδεσεις και την χαμηλη ταχυτητα, εχω την δυνατοτητα να γυρισω ατελως στα 50 που ειχα πριν.
> 
> Τωρα που το εχω στο σαλονι πιανει νταν 100 ΑΛΛΑ!!!!! εγω πιανω μεσω powerline ουτε 5. Γι' αυτο και το ειχα στο υπνοδωματιο. Θα το εχω στο σαλονι για 1-2 μερες να δω αν θα συνεχισει να κανει τα δικα του (αποσυνδεσεις, χαμηλωμα ταχυτητας και fec errors, καλα το τελευταιο το εχω παντρευτει: 3εκ σε 90 λεπτα). Μπορει να φτιαξουν με την επιστροφη στο 50αρι αλλα δεν θελω να φυγω .
> 
> 100 μετρα utp εχουν σχεδον 15€. Το κοστος του περασματος μπορει να ειναι απαγορευτικο.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


επειδη κι εγω χυμα στο κυμα και στο υπνοδωματιο το χω παλιες πριζες ραζιμ κτλ, αλλα ευτυχως δεν εχω προβληματα. αν τυχον δω θεματα σταθεροτητας στο μελλον, μαλλον θα τους πω να δοκιμασω 90/80αρι προφιλ παρα να γυρισω 50αρι. δεν ειναι καθολου απιθανο η γραμμη στα 10-20 παρακατω να κραταει πολυ καλυτερα

----------


## Archon

> Πέρασα μόνος μου (με βοήθεια φίλου , άσχετου, αλλά χρειάζονται 2 και 1 ατσαλίνα) cat5e, 6 ορόφους στη Νέα Σμύρνη, μέσα σε κοινόχρηστα κουτιά και το έβαλα σπίτι με καναλάκι και τρυπάνι, σε νοικιασμένο σπίτι.
> 
> Η απόφαση δικιά σου


Το να κανω τρυπες και να βαλω καναλακια δεν με πειραζει. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινει? (εχω κι εγω φιλο ηλεκτρολογο που μπορει να μου το περασει αφου απο το συγκεκριμενο δεν εχω ιδεα).

----------


## cranky

> Το να κανω τρυπες και να βαλω καναλακια δεν με πειραζει. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινει?


Αν είσαι κοντά σε φωταγωγό, είναι πολύ εύκολο να γίνει.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μίλα με τον δικό σου.

----------


## Archon

Να κανω δυο τελευταιες ερωτησεις γιατι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ποσταρω αφου το powerline δεν με αφηνει. Θα φανει χαζη ερωτηση αλλα μπορει να ειναι σημαντικη. Να χρησιμοποιησω καλωδιο UTP, FTP ή STP? Ρωταω γιατι αν με συμφερει οικονομικα, να παρω μια κουλουρα 100μ. για να βαλω και μεταξυ δωματιων ετσι ωστε να δημιουργησω ενα δικτυο μεσα στο σπιτι και να μην εξαρτωμαι απο τα powerline τα οποια απ' ο,τι φαινεται δεν ειναι και τοσο αξιοπιστα σε τριφασικους πινακες παρα μονο σε μονοφασικους ή ετσι νομιζω στην περιπτωση μου. Και κατι τεχνικης φυσης: αν χρησιμοποιησω το υπαρχον καλωδιο ως ατσαλινα, θα μπορεσω να εχω το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα? Μπορει να ειναι και πιο γρηγορο? Απλη περιεργεια.


*Spoiler:*




			Απο τα 100 νταν τωρα ειμαι στα 5 και αν! Αυτο το powerline μου 'σπασε τα νευρα κυριολεκτικα. Ειμαι σε εξαλλη κατασταση γιατι προσπαθουσα 3 ωρες να το κανω να δουλεψει. Οσο καιρο ειχα το μοντεμ στο δωματιο μου και το powerline να δινει στο δικτυο (κι εγω φυσικα απευθειας στο μοντεμ), ηταν ολα μια χαρα. Απο τη στιγμη που παιρνω απο το δικτυο, λες και δεν θελουν να μου δωσουν! Ενω περνανε ολα απο το ιδιο δικτυο οπως και πριν.

----------


## cranky

> Να χρησιμοποιησω καλωδιο UTP, FTP ή STP?


Με utp cat6, είσαι καλυμένος για gigabit δίκτυο.




> αν χρησιμοποιησω το υπαρχον καλωδιο ως ατσαλινα, θα μπορεσω να εχω το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα? Μπορει να ειναι και πιο γρηγορο? Απλη περιεργεια.


Πιθανόν να είναι και δυσκολότερο, γιατί τα ραζιμ είναι συνεστραμμένα μεταξύ τους, όπως οι κλώνοι ενός σχοινιού (αλλα με πιό αραιή συστροφή).
Καλύτερα ατσαλίνα, λίίίγο υγρό σαπούνι, και προσεκτικό τράβηγμα.

----------


## Archon

Εννοουσα απο το εσκαλιτ αλλα με καλυψες. Φανταζομαι με ιδιας ποιοτητας καλωδιο μπορω να αλλαξω το καλωδιο απο κατω εως το διαμερισμα, σωστα?

----------


## cranky

> Φανταζομαι με ιδιας ποιοτητας καλωδιο μπορω να αλλαξω το καλωδιο απο κατω εως το διαμερισμα, σωστα?


Φυσικά. 




> Εννοουσα απο το εσκαλιτ αλλα με καλυψες.


Απο το εσκαλίτ προς τα πού ;;;

----------


## Archon

Εσυ μου ειπες μια λυση για το εσωτερικο δικτυο αλλα εγω εννοουσα για να τραβηξω καλωδιο απο κατω aka εσκαλιτ (για να μην γραφω συνεχεια ιδιες λεξεις  :Smile: ) μεχρι το διαμερισμα. Σε καθε περιπτωση με καλυψες.

Και για να μην μπερδευομαστε (ειναι και αργα), μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το ιδιο καλωδιο (φανταζομαι μονο το ενα ζευγος, γινεται κατι αλλο?) για να παρω απο το εσκαλιτ μεχρι το διαμερισμα και ιδιας ποιοτητας καλωδιο για εσωτερικο δικτυο.

Σκεφτομαι να παρω κουλουρα 100μ που εχει 15,80€ (φανταζομαι ολη και οχι το μετρο) (εχω πολλη φαντασια σημερα  :Smile: )

Οταν διαβασες "απο κατω" τι καταλαβες? Εγραψα: εννοουσα απο το εσκαλιτ αλλα με καλυψες (και για το εσωτερικο δικτυο ηθελα να πω). Αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε τετοια ωρα. Ειμαι και 'γω κουρασμενος...

----------


## cyberten

> Να χρησιμοποιησω καλωδιο UTP, FTP ή STP? Ρωταω γιατι αν με συμφερει οικονομικα, να παρω μια κουλουρα 100μ. για να βαλω και μεταξυ δωματιων ετσι ωστε να δημιουργησω ενα δικτυο μεσα στο σπιτι και να μην εξαρτωμαι απο τα powerline τα οποια απ' ο,τι φαινεται δεν ειναι και τοσο αξιοπιστα σε τριφασικους πινακες παρα μονο σε μονοφασικους ή ετσι νομιζω στην περιπτωση μου.


Αγαπητέ εδώ δεν έχεις δίκιο. Στο σπίτι μου χρησιμοποιώ Powerlines για παροχή Wi-Fi και μπορώ να σου επιβεβαιώσω ότι σε 3η παροχή το Link από το ένα στο άλλο είναι στα 150Mbps με ονομαστική παροχή τα 500Mbps. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που σου έγραψα νωρίτερα να δοκιμάσεις κάποιο άλλο ζεύγος γιατί μπορεί το πρόβλημα στην περίπτωσή σου να είναι και η κατανομή των φορτίων στις ασφάλειές σου ή το ίδιο το powerline που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## manicx

@Archon

Αν το σπίτι έχει UTP καλώδιο για τα τηλέφωνα, μπορείς να έχεις 100άρι δίκτυο μέσα από αυτό καθώς χρησιμοποιείς τα μισά καλώδια για το δίκτυο. Αν ήμουν ενοικιαστής και δεν είχα απαιτήσεις για gigabit εσωτερικό δίκτυο (πχ για μεταφορά μεγάλων αρχείων, ματρόσκες κλπ), σε αυτή τη λύση θα πήγαινα.

----------


## d456

> Για τον φίλο στην Καλαμάτα , έκανα νέα σύνδεση 50αρα και συγχρονίζει στα 36 . Είμαι κοντά στον ΟΤΕ στην Κανάρη . Το ρούτερ γράφει προφίλ αν πρόσεξα 17a η 17b . Αυτό είναι φαντάζομαι απλά VDSL. Η σύνδεση έγινε χθες


Στον ΟΤΕ εκανες συνδεση 50αρα φιλε? Εχεις δοκιμασει τι ταχυτητα εχεις σε download? To θετικο με μενα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ κοντα σε καφαο(40 μετρα σε ευθεια, 120 μετρα περιππου το συνολικο μηκος του καλωδιου απο το σπιτι μου ως το καφαο) τ αρνητικο οτι ειμαι γυρω στα 1500-1800 μετρα απο κεντρο πολης(Λεικων ψηλα) και δεν ξερω αν η αποσταση απο αστικο κεντρο παιζει καποιο ρολο σε VDSL συνδεση

----------


## deniSun

> Στον ΟΤΕ εκανες συνδεση 50αρα φιλε? Εχεις δοκιμασει τι ταχυτητα εχεις σε download? To θετικο με μενα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ κοντα σε καφαο(40 μετρα σε ευθεια, 120 μετρα περιππου το συνολικο μηκος του καλωδιου απο το σπιτι μου ως το καφαο) τ αρνητικο οτι ειμαι γυρω στα 1500-1800 μετρα απο κεντρο πολης(Λεικων ψηλα) και δεν ξερω αν η αποσταση απο αστικο κεντρο παιζει καποιο ρολο σε VDSL συνδεση


Όχι δεν παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## Archon

> @Archon
> 
> Αν το σπίτι έχει UTP καλώδιο για τα τηλέφωνα, μπορείς να έχεις 100άρι δίκτυο μέσα από αυτό καθώς χρησιμοποιείς τα μισά καλώδια για το δίκτυο. Αν ήμουν ενοικιαστής και δεν είχα απαιτήσεις για gigabit εσωτερικό δίκτυο (πχ για μεταφορά μεγάλων αρχείων, ματρόσκες κλπ), σε αυτή τη λύση θα πήγαινα.


Αν το σπιτι ειχε ετοιμη UTP καλωδιωση (και απο το εσκαλιτ μεχρι το διαμερισμα), δεν θα παιδευομουν τοσον καιρο με αποσυνδεσεις γιατι θα το ειχα βαλει το μοντεμ στην κυρια πριζα και θα ειχα δικτυο απο αυτο σε ολο το σπιτι. Και δεν θα αρχιζα εδω μεσα τα παραπονα αφου δεν θα ειχα. Το ξερω οτι γινεται να εχω δικτυο, το ειχα στο προηγουμενο σπιτι και οταν ηρθα εδω πριν καιρο, απλα το εχασα και εμαθα να ζω χωρις αυτο. Γι' αυτο και σκεφτομαι να βαλω τωρα πια καλωδια ειτε εξωτερικα ειτε εσωτερικα των σωληνωσεων αλλα επειδη ειναι μεγαλη δουλεια και θα μου παρει μερες, προσπαθω να το κανω οσο πιο σωστα γινεται, ξεκινωντας απο το μοντεμ το ιδιο.

Οσον αφορα το τεστ με το μοντεμ, διαπιστωσα οτι δεν ειχε αποσυνδεσεις για μια ολοκληρη μερα που το ειχα. Τα λαθη εφτασαν αισιως τα 95εκ. Το τζακποτ ειναι στα 100εκ. Σιγουρα αυτο το δημιουργει το καλωδιο απο κατω στο εσκαλιτ. Ειναι για πεταμα η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση και αυτο ειναι ισως το μεγαλυτερο και δυσκολοτερο εργο αλλα επειδη ειμαι ενοικιαστης, το σκεφτομαι, οχι για το κοστος ή την κουραση αλλα για το αν θα το εκτιμησει η ιδιοκτητρια. Γενικα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα με τους υπολοιπους να περασω νεο καλωδιο (αν χρειαζοταν για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο να τους ενοχλησω) αλλα το να κανω κατι που θα ειναι future proof και να φυγω σε 2 χρονια, θα ειναι χαζο γιατι στο επομενο θα πρεπει να το ξανακανω.

----------


## sdikr

@archon,  μήπως να έκανες ένα νέο νήμα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου;

----------


## Archon

> @archon,  μήπως να έκανες ένα νέο νήμα σχετικά με το πρόβλημα σου;


Εχεις δικιο. Το κλεινω εδω γιατι καταλαβα τί πρεπει να κανω.

Sorry για μακρυ offtopic.

----------


## patroklos29

[ATTACH=CONFIG]189163[/AT
Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Νέος στην ομάδα,
Πως σας φαίνονται τα νούμερα μου???
Ενώ έχω ολόκληρο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ (μόνο τεχνική υποδομή) στα 60μ χρονοδιάγραμμα fiber μας έχουν Q2 2018 (κρηνιδες-καβάλας)

----------


## Takis_Kal

Στη λεικων ξεχασετο και εγώ στον Άγιο Γεώργιο μένω και έχω ADSL χάλια. Την 50αρα την έκανα στη δουλειά που είναι Κανάρη κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και κατεβάζω με 3.8 MB/s

----------


## jmakro

Εχει τύχει σε καποιον να μη του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site ενω τηλεφωνικα του λενε υπαρχει?
Για 100αρα γραμμή

----------


## d456

> Στη λεικων ξεχασετο και εγώ στον Άγιο Γεώργιο μένω και έχω ADSL χάλια. Την 50αρα την έκανα στη δουλειά που είναι Κανάρη κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ και κατεβάζω με 3.8 MB/s


Στον Αγιο Γεωργιο εννοεις οδο Μπουλουκου? Οταν λες εχεις χαλια ADSL εκει , ποσο χαλια ειναι δηλαδη? Εγω οσο δουλευε το wind που εχω επιανα γυρω στο 5 ως 6 ταχυτητα.Αυτες τις μερες μου εχει δωσει γειτονας τον κωδικο του(εχει forthnet ADSL) και σε μετρησεις μου βγαζει γυρω στο 6.9..Βεβαια καποιες φορες χανω το σημα του και μου κανει αποσυνδεση απο το δικτυο του και αυτο συμβαινει μαλλον επειδη ειναι στα 15 μετρα το ρουτερ του απο το σημειο που εχω τον  υπολογιστη.

Για Λεικων που λες ξεχασετο ,μηπως εχεις κανεις λαθος? Στο λεω επειδη ετυχε να δω τεχνικο ΟΤΕ προχθες στο καφαο στα 40 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου, σταματησα τον ζαλισα σε ερωτησεις , αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι ειναι ενεργοποιημενη οπτικη ινα VDSL στο καφαο αυτο, μπορω να βαλω 30αρα η 50αρα.
 Μαλιστα μου εδειχνε και καποιες καλωδιωσεις με οπτικη ινα και μου εξηγουσε οτι απο εκει θα παρω αν βαλω 30αρα.

Εκανα πολλες αναζητησεις διαθεσιμοτητας στα σαιτ των  wind και cosmote.Και οι δυο μου βγαζουν διαθεσιμη 30 και 50 στην περιοχη μου.Εκτος απο αυτο εχω κοιταξει και εδω στον καταλογο της κοσμοτε με την λιστα περιοχων που εχουν ηδη προσβαση στις νεες ευρυζωνικες υπηρεσιες, και υπαρχει η περιοχη Λεικα
https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/corpora...81%CE%B1%CF%82
Εδω το λινκ με περιοχες σε νοτια Ελλαδα(πατα πανω στην μπαρα περιοχες καλυψης και μετα στον χαρτη που θα ανοιξει κανε κλικ στον νομο μεσσηνιας , θα σου βγαλει μια μεγαλη λιστα με περιοχες που καλυπτουν

https://www.oteruralsouth.gr/wps/por...vZ0FBIS9nQSEh/

----------


## glock35gr

> Εχει τύχει σε καποιον να μη του δινει διαθεσιμοτητα το site ενω τηλεφωνικα του λενε υπαρχει?
> Για 100αρα γραμμή


Εγώ έκανα αίτηση το βράδυ της 20 Νοεμβρίου, οπότε και έγιναν διαθέσιμα τα πακέτα fiber , το site δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμοτητα ούτε το vdsl 30 που έχω τώρα. Μόλις εχθές,  μάλλον τους ξέφυγε, με ενημέρωσαν πως η καμπίνα από την οποία θα πάρω το fiber 100, δεν είναι σε λειτουργία ακόμα. Παρόλα αυτά, εμένα βλέπουν ότι θα έχω φουλ 100. Η καμπίνα είναι η 333 της Καλλιθέας. Τώρα παίρνω από ΑΚ Ιπποδρομου. Το έβαλαν ως επείγον βλάβη, και περιμένω ενημέρωση πότε θα πραγματοποιηθει η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## puffy

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]189163[/AT
> Παιδιά καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Νέος στην ομάδα,
> Πως σας φαίνονται τα νούμερα μου???
> Ενώ έχω ολόκληρο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ (μόνο τεχνική υποδομή) στα 60μ χρονοδιάγραμμα fiber μας έχουν Q2 2018 (κρηνιδες-καβάλας)



μια χαρα




> ....


κανενα προβλημα δεν θα χεις αφου συνδεεσαι σε καμπινα και μαλλον υπαγεσαι σε rural απ οτι καταλαβαινω

----------


## Takis_Kal

Στη Μπουλούκου πιάνω 8000 περίπου . Ρώτησα πρόσφατα στον ΟΤΕ αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL και μου είπαν όχι. Θα ξαναπάω.Στο φροντιστήριο στην Κανάρη που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μου βάλανε VDSL  και πιάνω 34000 περίπου .Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το κέντρο η από καμπίνα , μάλλον από το κέντρο
Να προσθεσω οτι στη σελιδα τους με τον αριθμο μου που ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ βγαζει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω υπαρχει στα 300 μετρα καμπινα της Wind

----------


## d456

> Στη Μπουλούκου πιάνω 8000 περίπου . Ρώτησα πρόσφατα στον ΟΤΕ αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL και μου είπαν όχι. Θα ξαναπάω.Στο φροντιστήριο στην Κανάρη που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μου βάλανε VDSL  και πιάνω 34000 περίπου .Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το κέντρο η από καμπίνα , μάλλον από το κέντρο
> Να προσθεσω οτι στη σελιδα τους με τον αριθμο μου που ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ βγαζει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω υπαρχει στα 300 μετρα καμπινα της Wind


Τι να πω, ισως εχουν βαλει τωρα προσφατα και στην Μπουλουκου.Εμενα και στην σελιδα του ΟΤΕ και στης Wind με αναζητηση την διευθυνση μου δεν μπορω να βρω την περιοχη μου.Απλα μου βγαζουν και οι δυο την κοντινη περιοχη (Λεικα) Και στην αναζητηση για Λεικα μου βγαζουν και οι δυο διεθεσιμοτητα 30 και 50.
 ταχυτητες.Παντως δεν ξερω αν ειναι αξιοπιστες οι αναζητησεις διαθεσιμοτητας με διευθυνση.. Πχ σε καποιες περιοχες μου βγαζει οτι δεν υπαρχει καν ADSL διαθεσιμοτητα, πχ Βεργα Αλμυρο Ασπροχωμα, και δεν νομιζω να ισχυει αυτο

----------


## Takis_Kal

Πηγα σημερα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα .Μου ειπαν με τον αριθμο μου που ειναι του ΟΤΕ οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα και ξεκινησα να κανω αιτηση που στην πορεια κολησε για τι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα . Αφησα κινητο να το τσεκαρουν και να με παρουν . Ο υπαλληλος τελειως ασχετος τεχνολογικα . Δεν ηξερε τι ειναι καμπινα , τι ειναι το voip μου ειπε οτι θα μου βαλλουν vdsl χωρις να αλλαξουν καφαο και θα συνεχισω το τηλεφωνο στην asdn συνδεση που εχω και δεν θα χρειαστω να αλλαξω ρουτερ . Οτι ναναι πραγματικα
Καμπινα wind εχουν βαλει απεναντι απο τον Αγιο Γεωργιο πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου

----------


## d456

> Στη Μπουλούκου πιάνω 8000 περίπου . Ρώτησα πρόσφατα στον ΟΤΕ αν μπορώ να βάλω VDSL και μου είπαν όχι. Θα ξαναπάω.Στο φροντιστήριο στην Κανάρη που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μου βάλανε VDSL  και πιάνω 34000 περίπου .Δεν ξέρω αν είναι από το κέντρο η από καμπίνα , μάλλον από το κέντρο
> Να προσθεσω οτι στη σελιδα τους με τον αριθμο μου που ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ βγαζει οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ενω υπαρχει στα 300 μετρα καμπινα της Wind


Κατι που εμαθα πριν απο λιγο και ισως βοηθησει.Μιλησα με γειτονα που ειχε ΑDSL WIND (με προβληματα στηνν ταχυτητα) και εδω και 3 μηνες εχει βαλει VDSL 50αρι στην Wind. Aπο οσο μου ειπε πιανει ανετα 35+..Και στην Καλαματα μου ειπε οτι ειναι ιδιοκτητο το δικτυο οπτικης ινας της wind, και απλα ολοι οι υπολοιποι παροχοι νοικιαζουν απο την wind. Tωρα αν ισχυει αυτο δεν ξερω.Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πηγα σημερα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα .Μου ειπαν με τον αριθμο μου που ειναι του ΟΤΕ οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα και ξεκινησα να κανω αιτηση που στην πορεια κολησε για τι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα . Αφησα κινητο να το τσεκαρουν και να με παρουν . Ο υπαλληλος τελειως ασχετος τεχνολογικα . Δεν ηξερε τι ειναι καμπινα , τι ειναι το voip μου ειπε οτι θα μου βαλλουν vdsl χωρις να αλλαξουν καφαο και θα συνεχισω το τηλεφωνο στην asdn συνδεση που εχω και δεν θα χρειαστω να αλλαξω ρουτερ . Οτι ναναι πραγματικα
> Καμπινα wind εχουν βαλει απεναντι απο τον Αγιο Γεωργιο πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου


Εννοεις πηγες στο καταστημα κοσμοτε στην οδο Σιδηροδρομικου σταθμου (πισω απο Αθανασιου)?

----------


## deniSun

> Πηγα σημερα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα .Μου ειπαν με τον αριθμο μου που ειναι του ΟΤΕ οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα και ξεκινησα να κανω αιτηση που στην πορεια κολησε για τι μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα . Αφησα κινητο να το τσεκαρουν και να με παρουν . Ο υπαλληλος τελειως ασχετος τεχνολογικα . Δεν ηξερε τι ειναι καμπινα , τι ειναι το voip μου ειπε οτι θα μου βαλλουν vdsl χωρις να αλλαξουν καφαο και θα συνεχισω το τηλεφωνο στην asdn συνδεση που εχω και δεν θα χρειαστω να αλλαξω ρουτερ . Οτι ναναι πραγματικα
> Καμπινα wind εχουν βαλει απεναντι απο τον Αγιο Γεωργιο πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου


Συνηθισμένη ιστορία.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Ναι εκεί πήγα

----------


## Sicario

τηλεοραση διαφημιζει την εταιρια με το μεγαλυτερο δικτυο οπτικων ινων ,
στη διαφημιση δε λεει κosm oτ3 1Gbps-1000Mbps και δειχνει κατι απιθανες εικονες τεχνολογιας , 
ποτε θα ερθει αυτη η ταχυτητα ;

----------


## SlotKiller

Σημερα ακουσα "ανεπισημα" απ' το 13888 οτι το 200αρι ειναι FttB!! Γιατι οι καμπινες μεχρι 150 μπορουν να δοσουν. nice....
Αντε να δω τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε.
Δε βλεπω να παιρνει κανεις μεσα στο ετος 200ρι

----------


## ThReSh

Αν αυτά που ακούμε κατά καιρούς από "τεχνικούς" έχουν πχ 40% αξιοπιστία, από το 13888 παίζει να είναι κάτω από 5%  :Razz:

----------


## adiS

> Σημερα ακουσα "ανεπισημα" απ' το 13888 οτι το 200αρι ειναι FttB!! Γιατι οι καμπινες μεχρι 150 μπορουν να δοσουν. nice....
> Αντε να δω τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε.
> Δε βλεπω να παιρνει κανεις μεσα στο ετος 200ρι


πρέπει να πετάνε μεγάλο....

----------


## GeorgeH

1. Το τι μπορούν να δώσουν οι καμπίνες με Vectoring το έχουμε αναλύσει, έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση από το καφάο. Μπορούν να δώσουν άνετα πάνω από 200Mbps στα 300μ με 35b.
2. Εφόσον έχουν ανακοινώσει το 200αρι σημαίνει ότι τελικά θα το δώσουν αλλά προφανώς μόνο σε όσους το επιτρέπει η απόσταση αφενός αλλά και η ποιότητα του χαλκού.
3. Θα δούμε τελικά τι υλοποίηση έχουν κάνει μόλις ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρώτοι. Ιδού η Ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα...

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάποια παλαιότερη ομιλία του CEO της Wind, είχε αναφερθεί ότι οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες δεν θα υπάρχουν παντού αλλά σε επιλεκτικές πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές, όπου υπολογίζεται να υπάρχει αυξημένος αριθμός δυνητικών πελατών και μικρή απόσταση από την καμπίνα. 



> Η ανάπτυξη του G.fast από την καμπίνα θα γίνει σε επιλεκτικές περιοχές/καμπίνες που η πυκνότητα των κτιρίων είναι μεγάλη και οι αποστάσεις του τοπικού υποβρόχου είναι μικρές.

----------


## uncharted

> Σημερα ακουσα "ανεπισημα" απ' το 13888 οτι το 200αρι ειναι FttB!! Γιατι οι καμπινες μεχρι 150 μπορουν να δοσουν. nice....
> Αντε να δω τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε.
> Δε βλεπω να παιρνει κανεις μεσα στο ετος 200ρι


Εδω ειναι η αληθεια:

http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019

Αν δεν εχει εξοπλισμο η DT (αρα και ο ΟΤΕ), θα εχουν οι Voda/Wind? Ολοι τους ιδιους προμηθευτες DSLAM εχουν πανω-κατω...

----------


## SlotKiller

> 1. Το τι μπορούν να δώσουν οι καμπίνες με Vectoring το έχουμε αναλύσει, έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση από το καφάο. Μπορούν να δώσουν άνετα πάνω από 200Mbps στα 300μ με 35b.
> 2. Εφόσον έχουν ανακοινώσει το 200αρι σημαίνει ότι τελικά θα το δώσουν αλλά προφανώς μόνο σε όσους το επιτρέπει η απόσταση αφενός αλλά και η ποιότητα του χαλκού.
> 3. Θα δούμε τελικά τι υλοποίηση έχουν κάνει μόλις ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρώτοι. Ιδού η Ρόδος ιδού και το πήδημα...


Το δικτυο καμπινων στην πολη μου ειναι πολυ προσφατο (2017), ολοκληρωθηκε μεσα Σεπτεμβριου, απεχω το πολυ 150μ καλωδιακα απο την καμπινα, αλλα ακομα και μαγαζι μπροστα στην καμπινα 200αρι δεν παιρνει.
Οπως εγραψα πριν 2-3 μερες ο εξοπλισμος για τις 200αρες είναι ZTE super_vectoring/g.fast για την απλες γραμμες και συσκευη ADTRAN+fritz 7940 για τους isdn/τηλεφωνικα κεντρα.
Ψαχνοντας  στο site της adtran βρηκα συσκευη vdsl2 bonding. Αυτο θα μπορουσε να δωσει 200 οπως ειχε γραψει και αλλο μελος προσφατα.
Αν τελικα δεν μπορουν να δωσουν 200 με χαλκο απ την καμπινα γιατι τουλαχιστον δεν δινουν αλλα πακετα 100 με μεγαλυτερο Upload για να καλυψουν και αλλες αναγκες; (και καλυτερο ρουτερ... Οταν παιζει fritz 7490 και στο 100αρι σου δινει το oxygen!!)
FttB θα ειναι για λιγους αναγκαστικα. Γιατι να μην δινει ενα πιο ακριβο πακετο με 20up?



> Σε κάποια παλαιότερη ομιλία του CEO της Wind, είχε αναφερθεί ότι οι μεγάλες ταχύτητες δεν θα υπάρχουν παντού αλλά σε επιλεκτικές πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές, όπου υπολογίζεται να υπάρχει αυξημένος αριθμός δυνητικών πελατών και μικρή απόσταση από την καμπίνα.


Αυτο ειναι λογικο, αλλα δε περιμεναμε οτι εννοουσαν >100. Οπως εγραψα πιο πανω, τουλαχιστον ας βγαλουν ενα premium πακετο με παραπανω up.



> Εδω ειναι η αληθεια:
> 
> 
> http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019
> 
> 
> Αν δεν εχει εξοπλισμο η DT (αρα και ο ΟΤΕ), θα εχουν οι Voda/Wind? Ολοι τους ιδιους προμηθευτες DSLAM εχουν πανω-κατω...


Ναι το ειχα διαβασει πριν αρκετες μερες, αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος για την αξιοπιστια του site.
Η διαφορα τιμης 7590 με 7490 στο idealo.de ειναι μολις 70€ με το ΦΠΑ.
Just sayin....
(βαλε 7590 και δεν χρειαζεσαι adtran..............)

edit-ασχετο: πλακα-πλακα ενας δεν εχει ενα 7590 να δουμε αν συγχρονιζει σε 35b πανω στις νεες καμπινες??

----------


## jkoukos

Κατά πως φαίνεται, με το απλό vectoring (17a) θα δίνουν έως το 100άρι πακέτο.
Για παραπάνω είτε με το V.Plus (35b) είτε με το G.Fast. Αυτά τα 2 ακόμη δεν είναι έτοιμα ή δεν υπάρχουν συσκευές για τους χρήστες.

----------


## SlotKiller

Για να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο.... αν αγορασω μονος μου το 7590 θα μου δωσουν το 200αρι με 35b προφιλ?  :Razz:

----------


## deniSun

> Για να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο.... αν αγορασω μονος μου το 7590 θα μου δωσουν το 200αρι με 35b προφιλ?


Με 3-μήνες δωρεάν πάγια.

----------


## SlotKiller

> Με 3-μήνες δωρεάν πάγια.


Ανετα συμφωνουσα!

----------


## glock35gr

3 βδομάδες και ακόμα περιμένω. Η γραμμή δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ευρυζωνικη,είναι την εξυπηρέτηση δεν βγάζω άκρη σχετικά με χρονοδιαγραμμα. Δεν έχω ιδέα πότε θα με μεταφέρουν από το ΑΚ στη καμπίνα και πότε θα γίνει η αναβάθμιση της γραμμής. 
Καμιά ιδέα, τι μπορώ να κάνω ή που να απευθυνθώ πιο υπευθυνα?

----------


## YAziDis

Λυστε μου μια απορια στο θεμα καλωδίωσης λιγακι.. για να μην εχω προβλημα με την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, θα πρεπει να απομονωθει τελειως η κεντρικη πριζα με τις υπολοιπες, ή πχ αν ξεσυνδεσω το τηλεφωνο απο την δευτερη πριζα θα ειναι οκ τα αποτελεσματα τις συνδεσης;

----------


## adiS

> Λυστε μου μια απορια στο θεμα καλωδίωσης λιγακι.. για να μην εχω προβλημα με την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, θα πρεπει να απομονωθει τελειως η κεντρικη πριζα με τις υπολοιπες, ή πχ αν ξεσυνδεσω το τηλεφωνο απο την δευτερη πριζα θα ειναι οκ τα αποτελεσματα τις συνδεσης;


κανονικά πρέπει να απομονωθεί, ακόμα και οι πρίζες να υπάρχουν χωρίς να έχεις συνδεδεμένο κάτι επάνω το επηρεάζει. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα είναι οκ η σύνδεση σου εξαρτάται πόσο οριακά είσαι στο μαξ της γραμμής σου.

----------


## deniSun

> Λυστε μου μια απορια στο θεμα καλωδίωσης λιγακι.. για να μην εχω προβλημα με την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, θα πρεπει να απομονωθει τελειως η κεντρικη πριζα με τις υπολοιπες, ή πχ αν ξεσυνδεσω το τηλεφωνο απο την δευτερη πριζα θα ειναι οκ τα αποτελεσματα τις συνδεσης;


Η καλύτερη λύση είναι:
Θα κόψεις την εσωτερική καλωδίωση και θα δώσεις απευθείας από την κεντρική μπρίζα στο speedport.
Από την πόρτα phone του speedport θα δώσεις σε όλο το υπόλοιπο σπίτι.

----------


## ababapanos

Έχει πάρει κανείς μέχρι τώρα 200αρα? 
ακυρο τελικα μεχρι 100 θα παρω

----------


## Dodolo

Πρέπει να είσαι ο μοναδικός που έχω πετύχει εδώ μέσα για 200άρα. Μα δεν γίνεται από Α/Κ να δώσουν 200άρα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Σου βγάζει διαθέσιμο στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας;

----------


## ababapanos

> Πρέπει να είσαι ο μοναδικός που έχω πετύχει εδώ μέσα για 200άρα. Μα δεν γίνεται από Α/Κ να δώσουν 200άρα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Σου βγάζει διαθέσιμο στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας;


Στον ελενχο διαθεσιμοτητας οχι

----------


## deniSun

> Έχει πάρει κανείς μέχρι τώρα 200αρα? 
> Γιατί πριν λίγο έκανα αίτημα στο 13888 και πέρασε κανονικά. Μου είπαν εντός 12 ημερών θα ενεργοποιηθεί και το ρουτερ θα μου το φέρει ο Τεχνικος στο σπίτι γιατί στο 200αρι έτσι γινεται  και δεν το στέλνουν με Κουριερ, αλλά ακόμα δεν το πολύ πιστεύω... Υπόψιν δεν παίρνω από καμπίνα αλλά από ΑΚ το οποίο είναι στα 70 μέτρα απέναντι από το σπίτι μου.


Κάτι ανάλογο έγινε 3 φορές σε εμένα με αίτηση για 50άρι.
Ενώ το καταχωρούσαν κανονικά και οι τεχνικοί διαβεβαίωναν ότι μπορώ να το πάρω άνετα, μου το έκοβε λίγες μέρες μετά το σύστημα ως μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμο.

----------


## ababapanos

ακυρο τελικα μεχρι 100 θα παρω

----------


## NUTSIS

Λόγω δικής σου απόφασης ή του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## SlotKiller

Δεν υπαρχει 200αρα.
Με επιφυλαξη να πεφτω εξω κατα 0,001% των ενεργων βρογχων της ελλαδος.

Και το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα isdn πακετα (<200) (δηλαδη το 99,999% των ενεργων βρογχων) πρεπει σωνει και ντε να παιξουν με το oxygen....... 
σοβαρος λογος πλεον να μεταφερω τα msn μου & τον χρονο ομιλιας σε με voip παροχο.
100αρα pstn μονο για εισερχομενα φαξ και τελος........

----------


## Zus

Γιατί βιαστήκανε όλοι να ανακοινώσουν 200mbps από την στιγμή που ακόμα και τα 100mbps, παίζει να μπορούν να τα δώσουν σε μία χούφτα ανθρώπους σε όλη την ελλάδα?

----------


## ATG

> Γιατί βιαστήκανε όλοι να ανακοινώσουν 200mbps από την στιγμή που ακόμα και τα 100mbps, παίζει να μπορούν να τα δώσουν σε μία χούφτα ανθρώπους σε όλη την ελλάδα?


2 τα ανακοινωσαν και ο ενας απο τους 2 πουλαει τα πακετα του πρωτου.

----------


## NUTSIS

Από το κακό στο χειρότερο θα πάμε από όσο βλέπω.
Ειδικά όταν θα μπει το vectoring στην πλειοψηφία των συνδεσεων θα αναγκαστούμε με το έτσι θέλω τους, να πάμε στα 100.
Διαφορετικά θα γυρίσουμε μια δεκαετία πίσω σε ταχύτητες.
Και δεν μπορω ακόμα μετα από τόσους μήνες να καταλάβω τι σόι αναβαθμίσεις ειναι αυτες. Αναβαθμίσεις στα εσοδα τους, και στη καθιέρωση δυναστείας.
Αντε Χριστουγεννιάτικα ...

----------


## ThReSh

> Ειδικά όταν θα μπει το vectoring στην πλειοψηφία των συνδεσεων θα αναγκαστούμε με το έτσι θέλω τους, να πάμε στα 100.
> Διαφορετικά θα γυρίσουμε μια δεκαετία πίσω σε ταχύτητες.


Γιατί?

----------


## NUTSIS

Γιατί βλέπω πολλά προβλήματα σε διάφορα μηνύματα. Πέφτει η ταχύτητα αν δεν επιλέξουν στον ρούτερ την αντίστοιχη επιλογή.
Γενικά, πλέον εξαρτόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο από τίς αποφάσεις των παρόχων, τόσο σε υλικό όσο και στόν τύπο των συνδέσεων.
Αυτό δεν ειναι απαραίτητα κακό, κακό ειναι όταν το παρελθόν δεν εγγυάται σε καμια περίπτωση ότι οι αλλαγές θα γίνουν προς όφελός μας.  
Το ότι μεχρι σήμερα δεν έχουν δώσει τίποτα που θα μπορούσαν να δωσουν και πριν ενα χρόνο, παρα τις παράτες, δεν με κάνει αισιόδοξο.
Μακάρι να βγω ψευτης και η σκέψη μου να ειναι προιόν κακης εκτίμησης ή παρεξήγησης των μεχρι τωρα κινήσεων των παρόχων. 
Μακάρι.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις το vectoring αλλα και παλι να εχεις 30αρι πακετο, ετσι?Το προβλημα ειναι για αυτους με adsl μηπως εχει προβλημα crosstalk η ξερω γω πως λεγεται.

----------


## emeliss

Στις περιοχές vectoring είναι υποχρεωτική η διάθεση πακέτων στα 30, 50 και 100Mbps. Οι adsl δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα.

----------


## anthip09

Πρόσεξα στη σελίδα της κοσμοτε, στα πακέτα εως και 50 mbps ότι αναγράφει: Το Πρόγραμμα είναι διαθέσιμο με οπτική ίνα από καμπίνα σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές..
Τι θέλει να πει με αυτό ο ποιητής...Τι άλλαξε δλδ?

----------


## deniSun

> Πρόσεξα στη σελίδα της κοσμοτε, στα πακέτα εως και 50 mbps ότι αναγράφει: Το Πρόγραμμα είναι διαθέσιμο με οπτική ίνα από καμπίνα σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές..
> Τι θέλει να πει με αυτό ο ποιητής...Τι άλλαξε δλδ?


Παλιότερα έπαιρνες από κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα.
Τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι που είχαν 50άρι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Γιατί βλέπω πολλά προβλήματα σε διάφορα μηνύματα. Πέφτει η ταχύτητα αν δεν επιλέξουν στον ρούτερ την αντίστοιχη επιλογή.
> Γενικά, πλέον εξαρτόμαστε όλο και περισσότερο από τίς αποφάσεις των παρόχων, τόσο σε υλικό όσο και στόν τύπο των συνδέσεων.
> Αυτό δεν ειναι απαραίτητα κακό, κακό ειναι όταν το παρελθόν δεν εγγυάται σε καμια περίπτωση ότι οι αλλαγές θα γίνουν προς όφελός μας.  
> Το ότι μεχρι σήμερα δεν έχουν δώσει τίποτα που θα μπορούσαν να δωσουν και πριν ενα χρόνο, παρα τις παράτες, δεν με κάνει αισιόδοξο.
> Μακάρι να βγω ψευτης και η σκέψη μου να ειναι προιόν κακης εκτίμησης ή παρεξήγησης των μεχρι τωρα κινήσεων των παρόχων. 
> Μακάρι.


Όποιος έχει modem/router συμβατό με Vectoring, τότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα στο 30/50αρι πακέτο από KV.

Από Α/Κ τα VDSL πακέτα επηρεάζονται από crosstalk όπως και τα ADSL, οπότε οι πτώσεις είναι αναμενόμενες...

----------


## cyberten

"Fastweb is relying on DSLAMs from Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. and customer premises equipment, or CPE, from Technicolor. The company expects to reach 13 million users in 500 cities by 2020 with its enhanced VDSL offering, which will likely include a combination of VDSL Profile 35b and G.fast, along with vectored and bonded VDSL2. The enhanced VDSL offering relies on a fiber-to-the-cabinet architecture, whereby fiber is delivered to a cabinet or pedestal that houses the DSLAM that delivers the VDSL connection to subscribers over the last 250 meters.

*Deutsche Telekom* was expected to have already deployed VDSL Profile 35b technologies beginning in 2016. However, its rollout was postponed due to the lack of CPE, and the company is now committed to widespread deployments beginning in the first half of 2018, with subscribers being added in the second half of the year. The deployment could result in over 50 million VDSL Profile 35b ports being deployed over the next three to four years."

Άρα στο 2ο εξάμηνο του 18 αρχίζει η προσφορά.

Πηγή: https://marketintelligence.spglobal....sl-profile-35b

----------


## jimmyl

> "Fastweb is relying on DSLAMs from Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd. and customer premises equipment, or CPE, from Technicolor. The company expects to reach 13 million users in 500 cities by 2020 with its enhanced VDSL offering, which will likely include a combination of VDSL Profile 35b and G.fast, along with vectored and bonded VDSL2. The enhanced VDSL offering relies on a fiber-to-the-cabinet architecture, whereby fiber is delivered to a cabinet or pedestal that houses the DSLAM that delivers the VDSL connection to subscribers over the last 250 meters.
> 
> *Deutsche Telekom* was expected to have already deployed VDSL Profile 35b technologies beginning in 2016. However, its rollout was postponed due to the lack of CPE, and the company is now committed to widespread deployments beginning in the first half of 2018, with subscribers being added in the second half of the year. The deployment could result in over 50 million VDSL Profile 35b ports being deployed over the next three to four years."
> 
> Άρα στο 2ο εξάμηνο του 18 αρχίζει η προσφορά.
> 
> Πηγή: https://marketintelligence.spglobal....sl-profile-35b


Σε ποια προσφορα αναφερεσαι;

----------


## cyberten

> Σε ποια προσφορα αναφερεσαι;



Ήθελα να γράψω στην παροχή της ταχύτητας της 200αρας αλλά έτσι όπως το έγραψα δημιουργούνται λάθος εντυπώσεις. Τώρα δεν έχω δει κάποιον να εχει 200αρα ή κάνω λαθος;

----------


## jimmyl

200αρα δεν νομιζω να μπορει να δωθει ακομα , αν εχει βαλει καποιος ας μας διαφωτισει

----------


## cyberten

> 200αρα δεν νομιζω να μπορει να δωθει ακομα , αν εχει βαλει καποιος ας μας διαφωτισει


Αυτό τόνιζε στο απόσπασμα του άρθρου που επικόλλησα ότι από πλευράς D.T. θα δίνεται στους χρήστες από το 2ο εξάμηνο του '18.

----------


## anderm

> Αυτό τόνιζε στο απόσπασμα του άρθρου που επικόλλησα ότι από πλευράς D.T. θα δίνεται στους χρήστες από το 2ο εξάμηνο του '18.


Γράφει για την εταιρία DT, όχι για θυγατρικές ή εταιρίες που συμμετέχει μετοχικά. Γενικά πολλές φορές το τι γίνεται στη DT δεν περνάει και στον ΟΤΕ και το ανάποδο.

----------


## cyberten

> Γράφει για την εταιρία DT, όχι για θυγατρικές ή εταιρίες που συμμετέχει μετοχικά. Γενικά πολλές φορές το τι γίνεται στη DT δεν περνάει και στον ΟΤΕ και το ανάποδο.


Πράγματι το είδα αυτό που λες και φαντάζομαι ότι έχει μια λογική υπόσταση ωστόσο επειδή η 200άρα ανακοινώθηκε σ'εμάς αλλά μέχρι στιμγής δεν βλέπω κάποιος να την έχει αποκτήσει ενώ εκεί ακόμα δεν έχει προσφερθεί καν, εκτιμώ ότι το Δ.Τ. ίσως μας αφορά υπό την έννοια ότι στο ίδιο άρθρο συνδέει το όλο θέμα της παροχής συνδέσεων με προφίλ 35b (χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω και πάρα πολλά γι'αυτό) με την αγορά νέων CPE (στα ρούτερ δεν αναφέρεται :Wink:  και αυτός είναι ουσιαστικά ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης.

----------


## uncharted

> Πράγματι το είδα αυτό που λες και φαντάζομαι ότι έχει μια λογική υπόσταση ωστόσο επειδή η 200άρα ανακοινώθηκε σ'εμάς αλλά μέχρι στιμγής δεν βλέπω κάποιος να την έχει αποκτήσει ενώ εκεί ακόμα δεν έχει προσφερθεί καν, εκτιμώ ότι το Δ.Τ. ίσως μας αφορά υπό την έννοια ότι στο ίδιο άρθρο συνδέει το όλο θέμα της παροχής συνδέσεων με προφίλ 35b (χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω και πάρα πολλά γι'αυτό) με την αγορά νέων CPE (στα ρούτερ δεν αναφέρεται και αυτός είναι ουσιαστικά ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης.


http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019

----------


## cyberten

> http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019


Το διάβασα το άρθρο και πριν 1-2 ημέρες που είχε δημοσιευτεί πάλι ωστόσο δεν διακρίνω πουθενά την ημ/νία δημοσίευσής του. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είναι παλαιότερο από αυτό που ανακάλυψα (με ημ/νία δημοσίευσης 27/10/2017); Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το διακρίνει ας με ενημερώσει. Λογικά το ένα προηγείται του άλλου και θεωρώ ότι διαψεύδει τα λεγόμενα του άλλου άρθρου. Επειδή όλοι επιθυμούμε να δούμε τη 200αρα γραμμή στη χώρα μας και τίποτα περισσότερο, ας το δούμε πιο αναλυτικά  :Whistle: ...

----------


## SlotKiller

> Το διάβασα το άρθρο και πριν 1-2 ημέρες που είχε δημοσιευτεί πάλι ωστόσο δεν διακρίνω πουθενά την ημ/νία δημοσίευσής του. Υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να είναι παλαιότερο από αυτό που ανακάλυψα (με ημ/νία δημοσίευσης 27/10/2017); Αν κάποιος μπορεί να το διακρίνει ας με ενημερώσει. Λογικά το ένα προηγείται του άλλου και θεωρώ ότι διαψεύδει τα λεγόμενα του άλλου άρθρου. Επειδή όλοι επιθυμούμε να δούμε τη 200αρα γραμμή στη χώρα μας και τίποτα περισσότερο, ας το δούμε πιο αναλυτικά ...


Ειναι πιο παλιο. Πρεπει να το ειχα διαβασει πιο πριν.
Μην αποκλειεται την περιπτωση vdsl bonding 200αρα οπως γραφει το αρθρο που ποσταρες. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το επικρατεστερο σεναριο. Αλλα δεν αποκλειεται.
Το κακο ειναι οτι το κρατανε επτασφραγιστο μυστικο το πως και ποτε και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και εμεις το προγραμματισμο μας. Γιατι αν ειναι σε ενα 3μηνο πχ να παιξει η διακοσαρα, να μην μπαινουμε σε ιστοριες τωρα με την 100αρα....

----------


## cyberten

> Ειναι πιο παλιο. Πρεπει να το ειχα διαβασει πιο πριν.
> Μην αποκλειεται την περιπτωση vdsl bonding 200αρα οπως γραφει το αρθρο που ποσταρες. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το επικρατεστερο σεναριο. Αλλα δεν αποκλειεται.
> Το κακο ειναι οτι το κρατανε επτασφραγιστο μυστικο το πως και ποτε και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και εμεις το προγραμματισμο μας. Γιατι αν ειναι σε ενα 3μηνο πχ να παιξει η διακοσαρα, να μην μπαινουμε σε ιστοριες τωρα με την 100αρα....


Είτε το κάνεις είτε όχι η μετάβαση προς τα πάνω είναι δωρεάν. Δε βλέπω δλδ κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο να μην εχεις και τις 2  :Razz:

----------


## Mirmidon

> Ειναι πιο παλιο. Πρεπει να το ειχα διαβασει πιο πριν.
> Μην αποκλειεται την περιπτωση vdsl bonding 200αρα οπως γραφει το αρθρο που ποσταρες. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι το επικρατεστερο σεναριο. Αλλα δεν αποκλειεται.
> Το κακο ειναι οτι το κρατανε επτασφραγιστο μυστικο το πως και ποτε και δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και εμεις το προγραμματισμο μας. Γιατι αν ειναι σε ενα 3μηνο πχ να παιξει η διακοσαρα, να μην μπαινουμε σε ιστοριες τωρα με την 100αρα....


Φαντάσου ότι με το bonding, το οποίο υποψιάζομαι και εγώ ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθέι για τις 200αρες, αν πχ έχεις ήδη μια 100αρα τώρα στη συνέχεια απλά θα σου δώσουν μια δεύτερη και θα σου αλλάξουν το πάγιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάς. Εγώ αν το είχα ανάγκη θα το έκανα. Επίσης είναι λουκούμι για μικρές μονο κατοικίες όπου ζουν οικογένειες ανά όροφο. βάζει ο ένας μια και μοιράζει και στον αδερφό, ξάδερο, μπατζανάκη κλπ κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## SlotKiller

Το ειχα γραψει και πιο πισω στο θεμα οτι ειμαι με φυσικη isdn αυτη τη στιγμη 50αρα καμπινα.
Για αναβαθμιση 100αρα με πανε αποκλειστικά voip με oxygen και δεν θελω να μπλεξω με το oxygen. Εχω πολλα πραγματα στημενα και δεν θελω να ψαχνομαι.
Εν αντιθεσει τα 200 ειναι με το fritz 7490.
Προσπαθω ακομα και με δικα μου εξοδα να μεταβω σε 100αρα με fritz εστω αλλα κανεις δεν μου εγγυατε οτι θα παιξει.
Αν ειναι μεσα στο q1 να παιξει η 200αρα τσαμπα ασχολουμε αυτη τη στιγμη. Αυτο λεω.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Το ειχα γραψει και πιο πισω στο θεμα οτι ειμαι με φυσικη isdn αυτη τη στιγμη 50αρα καμπινα.
> Για αναβαθμιση 100αρα με πανε αποκλειστικά voip με oxygen και δεν θελω να μπλεξω με το oxygen. Εχω πολλα πραγματα στημενα και δεν θελω να ψαχνομαι.
> Εν αντιθεσει τα 200 ειναι με το fritz 7490.
> Προσπαθω ακομα και με δικα μου εξοδα να μεταβω σε 100αρα με fritz εστω αλλα κανεις δεν μου εγγυατε οτι θα παιξει.
> Αν ειναι μεσα στο q1 να παιξει η 200αρα τσαμπα ασχολουμε αυτη τη στιγμη. Αυτο λεω.


Αν επιτρέπετε τι εννοείς όταν γράφεις έχεις πολλά στημένα, τι configuration δηλαδή έχεις και είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει; Έπειτα την ISDN τι την ήθελες;

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ θα σε βοηθήσουν στην μετάβαση από ISDN  αν το ζητούσες με αλλαγή συμβολαίου βέβαια. Αυτό γιατί γράφεις ότι δεν θέλεις το Oxygen και προτιμάς το Fritz. To Voip δεν το γλιτώνεις πάντως να το ξέρεις.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εν αντιθεσει τα 200 ειναι με το fritz 7490.


Κι έχουμε γράψει επανειλημμένως ότι το 7490 δεν υποστηρίζει το 200άρι. Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα το δίνουν ως σκέτο router πίσω από άλλο modem που θα κάνει τον συγχρονισμό. Κι επειδή το βλέπω χλωμό κάποιος πάροχος να κάνει τόσα έξοδα, μάλλον πάμε σε περίπτωση G.Fast υλοποιήσεις ή FTTB, όπου θα υπάρχει κάποιος εξοπλισμός του παρόχου στο κτίριο και από αυτόν θα συνδέονται τα router των παρόχων.




> Προσπαθω ακομα και με δικα μου εξοδα να μεταβω σε 100αρα με fritz εστω αλλα κανεις δεν μου εγγυατε οτι θα παιξει.


Τι εννοείς; Σε τι πράγμα να παίξει το Fritz και ποιο μοντέλο;

----------


## SlotKiller

Εγω τα εγραψα αυτα που λες.
Το 7490 ή 7590 αν αγορασω παιζει κανονικά τη γραμμη απλα δεν ξερω αν θα παιξει το virtual isdn κομματι.
Εν πασει περίπτωση το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι εχουν ανακοινωσει ενα ανυπαρκτο πακέτο και διατηρουν μια σκοτεινη εικονα για προιον το οποιο υπαρχει στον καταλογο τους εδω και ενα μηνα.
Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητός.

- - - Updated - - -

@mirmidon
Φιλε μου εχω πολλαπλους router  και κεντρο 3cx με patton isdn controller.
Επισης διαφορες υοηρεσιες που παίζουν στους σερβερ.
Δεν μπλεκω με μηχανηματα που δεν εχουν καν καλη φημη
Στο fritz παιζουν.

----------


## anderm

> Φαντάσου ότι με το bonding, το οποίο υποψιάζομαι και εγώ ότι θα χρησιμοποιηθέι για τις 200αρες, αν πχ έχεις ήδη μια 100αρα τώρα στη συνέχεια απλά θα σου δώσουν μια δεύτερη και θα σου αλλάξουν το πάγιο. Δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάς. Εγώ αν το είχα ανάγκη θα το έκανα. Επίσης είναι λουκούμι για μικρές μονο κατοικίες όπου ζουν οικογένειες ανά όροφο. βάζει ο ένας μια και μοιράζει και στον αδερφό, ξάδερο, μπατζανάκη κλπ κλπ


Δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί bonding για τα 200 αλλά 35b προφίλ.

----------


## SlotKiller

Ok...
Γιατι δεν δινει 200 σημερα με εξοπλισμο 35b του πελάτη;
Θα δωσει εντός q1'18 ή εχει δρόμο ακομα;

----------


## jkoukos

Τι εννοείς virtual ISDN;
Η τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP σε περίπτωση σύνδεσης από καμπίνα. Αυτό είναι θέσφατο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ok...
> Γιατι δεν δινει 200 σημερα με εξοπλισμο 35b του πελάτη;
> Θα δωσει εντός q1'18 ή εχει δρόμο ακομα;


Τυπικά ο μόνος που έχει ζητήσει και αναλάβει καμπίνες για 35b, είναι η Wind. Φυσικά μπορεί ο Χ πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει υπηρεσία απλού vectoring (όπως ο ΟΤΕ), να ζητήσει αναβάθμιση της άδειας εφόσον είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες για την υπηρεσία αυτή.

Εκτιμώ και το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι για διάφορους λόγους (εξοπλισμός καμπίνας, πελάτη, συμβόλαια χοντρικής κλπ) κανείς δεν είναι έτοιμος για ταχύτητες πάνω από το 100άρι. Απλά ανακοίνωσαν τώρα τις τιμές που θα ισχύσουν στο μέλλον.
Εξάλλου στους όρους και προϋποθέσεις των συμβολαίων του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρεται ότι εξαρτάται αν η υπηρεσία προσφέρεται στην περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος. Την αλήθεια λέει, αφού πουθενά δεν προσφέρεται σήμερα και από κανέναν. Όλοι είναι στο τρέξιμο.

----------


## SlotKiller

Δεν με παρακολουθεις.
Εχω physical isdn, netmod-siemens-intracom-κοκκαλης-θειος (πως αλλιως να το πω)... αααα ναι DTM ή TDM καπως ετσι., ααα επισης 96v.......
πανω σε νεοτατη καμπινα vectoring.
Οχι δεν κανω λαθος.

virtual isdn ειναι η θυρα b0 που δινουν για τηλεφωνικα κεντρα συσκευες οπως oxygen & fritz πανω απο γραμμη VoIP ή VoBB

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν εχω προβλημα με τα τελευταια που εγραψες. Εχω προβλημα που δεν υπαρχει καμια ενημερωση και οι πωλητες διαβεβαιωνουν οτι εχουν δοσει 200αρια, εσυ δεν μπορεις να παρεις. Βασικα το κουτοχορτο μου την δινει καπως...

Οποτε να την υποβιβασω σε σκετο ιντερνετ να τελειωνω........
Ουτος ή αλλως εχω μια voip cyta που μπορω να μεταφερω τις κλησεις εκει. (με οσα καναλια φωνης θελω)

----------


## jkoukos

Κι εσύ μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς τα τεκταινόμενα. Που τον Θεό μπάρμπα να έχεις, ο κανονισμός ρητά αναφέρει ότι για υπηρεσία vectoring από καμπίνα υποχρεωτικά θα έχεις VoIP.
Απλά, όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, δεν είναι έτοιμοι οι πάροχοι να γυρίσουν σε όλους την τηλεφωνία σε VoIP και σήμερα είμαστε σε μια ντεμί κατάσταση.  Ωστόσο εκεί θα καταλήξουμε λίαν συντόμως.

Η τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP, απλά εδώ και πολύ καιρό σε όσους είχαν ISDN, για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί ο τηλεπικοινωνιακός εξοπλισμός που έχουν, δίνουν συσκευή με έξοδο S0 για την σύνδεσή τους.

----------


## SlotKiller

Δεν λεμε κατι καινουργιο.
Και εγω νομιζα αυτα που γραφεις και ρωτησα τον τεχνικο μετα την μεταφορα της isdn μου σε καμπινα πως ακριβως παιζει. Και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απλα μια ρυθμιση μεσα στην καμπινα.
Υποπτευομαι οτι η καμπινα δινει virtual isdn, αφου η επικοινωνια της με το κεντρο ειναι απο οπτικη.
οποτε δε χρειαστηκε να εχω "τον Θεο μπαρμπα"

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι. Στην καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σχετικό που να μετατρέπει την τηλεφωνία από ΙΡ σε TDM.
Απλά υπάρχει το DSLAM για τον συγχρονισμό του DSL και το σήμα τερματίζει σε ένα splitter/combiner, στο οποίο έρχεται (με χάλκινο καλώδιο) και η TDM τηλεφωνία από το αστικό κέντρο και από αυτό συνεχίζουν μαζί για το σπίτι μας.

Με το VoIP καταργείται εντελώς το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο και το splitter/combiner στην καμπίνα. Πλέον η τηλεφωνία είναι ΙΡ μέσω της οπτικής ίνας (ουσιαστικά την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο) και μετατρέπεται σε TDM στο CPE που μας δίνουν.

----------


## SlotKiller

οκ, δηλαδη εγω αυτη τη στιγμη εχω τηλεφωνια απο χαλκο που συνεχιζει απο την καμπινα στο ΑΚ, αλλα το ιντερνετ συγχρονιζει στην καμπινα.
οκ! μου κανει!

----------


## anderm

> Ok...
> Γιατι δεν δινει 200 σημερα με εξοπλισμο 35b του πελάτη;
> Θα δωσει εντός q1'18 ή εχει δρόμο ακομα;


Δεν μπορεί να δοθεί υπηρεσία χωρίς να μπορεί να την υποστηρίξει ο πάροχος πλήρως  :Smile: 




> Τι εννοείς virtual ISDN;
> Η τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP σε περίπτωση σύνδεσης από καμπίνα. Αυτό είναι θέσφατο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Τυπικά ο μόνος που έχει ζητήσει και αναλάβει καμπίνες για 35b, είναι η Wind. Φυσικά μπορεί ο Χ πάροχος που έχει αναλάβει υπηρεσία απλού vectoring (όπως ο ΟΤΕ), να ζητήσει αναβάθμιση της άδειας εφόσον είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες για την υπηρεσία αυτή.
> 
> Εκτιμώ και το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι για διάφορους λόγους (εξοπλισμός καμπίνας, πελάτη, συμβόλαια χοντρικής κλπ) κανείς δεν είναι έτοιμος για ταχύτητες πάνω από το 100άρι. Απλά ανακοίνωσαν τώρα τις τιμές που θα ισχύσουν στο μέλλον.
> Εξάλλου στους όρους και προϋποθέσεις των συμβολαίων του ΟΤΕ, αναφέρεται ότι εξαρτάται αν η υπηρεσία προσφέρεται στην περιοχή ενδιαφέροντος. Την αλήθεια λέει, αφού πουθενά δεν προσφέρεται σήμερα και από κανέναν. Όλοι είναι στο τρέξιμο.


Ο κανονισμός δεν περιορίζει τον πάροχο στην τεχνολογία ανάπτυξης των NGA εάν είναι ανώτερη αυτής που έχει δεσμευτεί. Από εκεί και πέρα, τα dslam που τοποθετεί ο ΟΤΕ στις καμπίνες υποστηρίζουν 35b, ο εξοπλισμός πελάτη θα χρειαστεί διαφοροποίηση και δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Ακόμη και στα 100Mbps, πολλές φορές υπάρχουν προβλήματα είτε από πλευράς dslam είτε από πλευράς εγκατάστασης πελάτη με αποτέλεσμα πολλά errors, αδικαιολόγητα μεγάλες απώλειες για την καλωδιακή απόσταση και άλλα. Εάν δεν ομαλοποιηθεί η διαδικασία και λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα δεν μπορούν να δώσουν 35b, εκεί τα προβλήματα θα μεγιστοποιούνται.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι. Στην καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει τίποτα σχετικό που να μετατρέπει την τηλεφωνία από ΙΡ σε TDM.
> Απλά υπάρχει το DSLAM για τον συγχρονισμό του DSL και το σήμα τερματίζει σε ένα splitter/combiner, στο οποίο έρχεται (με χάλκινο καλώδιο) και η TDM τηλεφωνία από το αστικό κέντρο και από αυτό συνεχίζουν μαζί για το σπίτι μας.
> 
> Με το VoIP καταργείται εντελώς το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο και το splitter/combiner στην καμπίνα. Πλέον η τηλεφωνία είναι ΙΡ μέσω της οπτικής ίνας (ουσιαστικά την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο) και μετατρέπεται σε TDM στο CPE που μας δίνουν.


Τα minidslam υποστηρίζουν ISDN BRA & PRI, η VOIP τηλεφωνία είναι αναγκαία στο VPU των εναλλακτικών προφανώς, σε δεύτερο στάδιο θα μετατραπούν και οι ISDN σε Business VoIP.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν αναφέρομαι στις επαγγελματικές συνδέσεις, αλλά στις οικιακές που οι μεγάλη πλειοψηφία (από καμπίνα) σε όλους τους παρόχους είναι ακόμη TDM. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτή μετάβαση είναι το ζητούμενο και γιατί δεν έχει ήδη εφαρμοσθεί. Ο κανονισμός του vectoring ρητά δηλώνει μόνο VLU και όχι VPU από καμπίνα.

----------


## SlotKiller

> Δεν μπορεί να δοθεί υπηρεσία χωρίς να μπορεί να την υποστηρίξει ο πάροχος πλήρως


Οποτε να κοιταξω να μεταβω σε 100αρι γιατι για 200αρι εχουμε δρομο ακομα;

@jkoukos: Δε νομιζω οτι εννοει αναγκαστικα επαγγελματικο πακετο ο anderm. Γενικα, σημερινος πελατης με συνδεση isdn πρεπει να εννοει.

----------


## iLLiCiT

Απορία:
Αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ακόμα 200ρα, τότε γιατί δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποιες περιοχές;

Ενδεικτικά έτυχα σε αυτές στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας:
*Spoiler:*





Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟΥ, Περιοχή:ΜΟΣΧΑΤΟ, Διεύθυνση:ΕΛΛΗΣ 4
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ, Περιοχή:ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ, Διεύθυνση:ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΥ 3
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑΣ, Περιοχή:ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ, Διεύθυνση:ΕΚΑΒΗΣ 4
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΠΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΦΑΛΗΡΟΥ, Περιοχή:ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ΦΑΛΗΡΟ, Διεύθυνση:ΥΓΕΙΑΣ 2
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙΟΥ, Περιοχή:ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ, Διεύθυνση:ΚΑΒΒΑΔΙΑ 4
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΝΕΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑΣ, Περιοχή:ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ, Διεύθυνση:ΚΙΛΚΙΣ 3
Νομός: Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ, Δήμος:Δ. ΝΕΑΣ ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗΣ, Περιοχή:ΝΕΑ ΠΕΝΤΕΛΗ-ΑΝΩ ΜΕΛΙΣΣΙΑ, Διεύθυνση:ΑΧΕΛΩΟΥ 2

(Δεν έχω καμία σχέση με τις παραπάνω διευθύνσεις :P )

----------


## deniSun

> Απορία:
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει ακόμα 200ρα, τότε γιατί δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε κάποιες περιοχές;
> 
> Ενδεικτικά έτυχα σε αυτές στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας:
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το όλο πακέτο είναι υπό δοκιμή.
Λογικό είναι, και εκεί που δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, να έχει προβλήματα στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## jkoukos

> @jkoukos: Δε νομιζω οτι εννοει αναγκαστικα επαγγελματικο πακετο ο anderm. Γενικα, σημερινος πελατης με συνδεση isdn πρεπει να εννοει.


Δεν υπάρχει στον κανονισμό αστεράκι, παράθυρο ή μπαλκονόπορτα. Είναι ξεκάθαρος, όσον αφορά ποια υπηρεσία θα παρέχεται σε καμπίνα vectoring.
Το θέμα είναι ότι είμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και για Χ λόγους, δεν ισχύουν ακόμη όσα προβλέπει. Το άγνωστο είναι πότε θα ισχύσουν και όχι αν θα ισχύσουν.

----------


## anderm

> Οποτε να κοιταξω να μεταβω σε 100αρι γιατι για 200αρι εχουμε δρομο ακομα;
> 
> @jkoukos: Δε νομιζω οτι εννοει αναγκαστικα επαγγελματικο πακετο ο anderm. Γενικα, σημερινος πελατης με συνδεση isdn πρεπει να εννοει.


Ναι, κατ εμέ πάρε 100 πρώτα, να δεις ότι δεν θα έχεις και προβλήματα με συγχρονισμό και λάθη, έτσι και αλλιώς αναβάθμιση μπορείς να κάνεις ανά πάσα στιγμή.




> Δεν υπάρχει στον κανονισμό αστεράκι, παράθυρο ή μπαλκονόπορτα. Είναι ξεκάθαρος, όσον αφορά ποια υπηρεσία θα παρέχεται σε καμπίνα vectoring.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι είμαστε σε μεταβατικό στάδιο και για Χ λόγους, δεν ισχύουν ακόμη όσα προβλέπει. Το άγνωστο είναι πότε θα ισχύσουν και όχι αν θα ισχύσουν.


Ο κανονισμός καλά προβλέπει ότι προβλέπει, ωστόσο υπάρχουν περιοχές και περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούν να πάρουν VoIP ή Bussines VoIP και μένουν με PSTN/ISDN (BRA/PRI). Οι περισσότερες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι εκτός αστικών κέντρων που μεσολαβεί μεγάλη απόσταση από το KV προς το σπίτι, πολλές φορές εναέρια καλώδια, συνθήκες δηλαδή που δημιουργούν αποσυγχρονισμούς, εξαιρετικά μεγάλο αριθμό λαθών κλπ. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις καλά κάνουν και δεν περνούν σε VoIP.

----------


## jkoukos

To γράφω και το ξαναγράφω, επειδή δημιουργούνται λανθασμένες εντυπώσεις, ότι θα παραμείνουν έτσι τα πράγματα.

Αλλά και πάλι γράφεις για περιοχές με προβλήματα, όταν ακόμη και στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα που δεν υπάρχουν αυτά, δεν έχουν γυρίσει τις συνδέσεις (όλων των παρόχων) είτε είναι PSTN είτε ISDN και δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει παντού όπου προβλέπεται το Vectoring.

Κατ' εμέ δεν είναι θέμα προβλημάτων στην παροχή της υπηρεσίες (μειοψηφία σε σχέση με όλη την χώρα). Απλά κανείς τους δεν είναι έτοιμος (διάφορα θέματα) για την πλήρη μετάβαση σε αυτά που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός κι έπρεπε να ισχύουν με την έναρξη της υπηρεσίας

----------


## anderm

Στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα και στις γραμμές που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα ναι, θα μετατρέπονται σε VoIP, είναι γνωστό βάση κανονισμού -και ο κανονισμός να μην το ανέφερε θα γινόταν έτσι και αλλιώς. Αυτό που γράφω και δεν καταλαβαίνω που διαφωνείς είναι  ότι προφανώς και για χάρη του κανονισμού δεν θα μείνει ο κόσμος με προβληματικά απερχόμενα στον αέρα με προβληματικό τηλέφωνο. 

Ο αριθμός των γραμμών με μικρο-προβλήματα που έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση από τη καμπίνα (500μ-1χλμ) είναι αρκετά μεγάλος στην επαρχία.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Ποσο καιρο θελει πανω κατω για να παρουν χονδρικη οι παροχοι(κυριως η Vodafone).Εχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα διπλα μου(ποιος ξερει ποσο καιρο,την βαλανε πριν 3 μηνες)και βαζοντας το νουμερο ενος μαγαζιου διπλα μου(που εχει Cosmote) δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα 100mbps στο site της Cosmote,και στο site της vodafone βαζοντας το σταθερο μου λεει επισης οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα(οχι με τι ταχυτητα)αλλα περνωντας τηλεφωνο την vodafone μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου δν ειναι διαθεσιμη για vdsl και οτι προφανως δν εχει τελειωσει τα εργα η Cosmote,γουαταφακ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ο αριθμός των γραμμών με μικρο-προβλήματα που έχουν μεγάλη απόσταση από τη καμπίνα (500μ-1χλμ) είναι αρκετά μεγάλος στην επαρχία.


Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η διαφωνία μου. Σε απόλυτα νούμερα αλλά και σε ποσοστό επί του συνόλου, δεν είναι μεγάλος ο αριθμός. Μπορεί π.χ. σε ένα χωριό ή μια κωμόπολη να υπάρχει θέμα με τις καλωδιώσεις, αλλά δεν συμβαίνει σε όλα της ίδιας επαρχίας ή νομού.

Η άλλη "διαφωνία" είναι ότι δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι κάποιος που π.χ. σήμερα είναι σε ISDN από καμπίνα, θα εξακολουθεί να είναι και αύριο.
Και το 3ο θέμα είναι, ότι αν και όπως λες είναι γνωστό ότι θα γίνει υποχρεωτική μετάβαση εκ του κανονισμού, σήμερα η ισχυρή πλειοψηφία όλων των συνδέσεων (όλων των παρόχων) από καμπίνα, δεν έχει γυρίσει σε VoIP κι ενισχύει την παραπάνω εντύπωση που έχουν κάποιοι, αν και δίδονται συνδέσεις (και στην χοντρική) που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός. Και αυτό ρωτάω, ποιος ο λόγος (άσε τις προβληματικές περιοχές) να υπάρχει αυτή η κατάσταση και δεν εφαρμόζεται ο πιστά κανονισμός αλλά αλά καρτ;

----------


## Panagioths

Στις 100άρες δίνουν είτε το Speedport W724V αν δεν χρειάζονται ISDN διεπαφή ή το Oxygen αν χρειάζονται.
Στις 200άρες δίνουν το W724V με τον adapter ο οποίος κάνει το modem και το W724V το router... Εναλλακτικά (αν έχει isdn ο πελάτης) δίνουν το fritzbox 7490 πάλι με τον adapter γιατί το fritz μπορεί να συγχρονίσει μέχρι 125Mbps ενώ ο adaptor 200άρι.

----------


## SlotKiller

Οι πωλησεις εχουν γραμμη να αποκλειουν την περιπτωση ανανεωσης σε TDM. Μεχρι πριν 2-3 μηνες δεν ισχυε αυτο. Οποτε κατι αλλαξε.
Μην παιρνεις παραδειγμα απο εμενα. Δεν ειμαι ο μεσος χρηστης.
BTW, θα ξανα πω οτι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με το voip. Ετσι οπως μιλας αυτο μου δινεις να καταλαβω οτι εχεις καταλαβει.
(Με το oxygen εχω προβλημα)

- - - Updated - - -

@Panagioths
Ετσι ειναι, εχεις δικιο.
Αυτος ο adapter ειναι της adtran? Ποιο μοντελο? Ειχα ψαξει στο site αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη.
Μακαρι να εδιναν ομως τη δυνατοτητα καποιος να αποφυγει το oxygen. Κριμα.

----------


## Panagioths

> Οι πωλησεις εχουν γραμμη να αποκλειουν την περιπτωση ανανεωσης σε TDM. Μεχρι πριν 2-3 μηνες δεν ισχυε αυτο. Οποτε κατι αλλαξε.
> Μην παιρνεις παραδειγμα απο εμενα. Δεν ειμαι ο μεσος χρηστης.
> BTW, θα ξανα πω οτι δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με το voip. Ετσι οπως μιλας αυτο μου δινεις να καταλαβω οτι εχεις καταλαβει.
> (Με το oxygen εχω προβλημα)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @Panagioths
> Ετσι ειναι, εχεις δικιο.
> ...


adtran είναι, 2 μοντέλα: το ένα με σύνδεση μέσω lan με τον router (W724V) και το άλλο με σύνδεση μέσω οπτική για σύνδεση με το fritzbox. Δεν έχω κρατήσει τα μοντέλα αλλά μπορώ να το κάνω...
Όπως έχω καταλάβει αυτά μπαίνουν σε bridge mode άρα θεωρητικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικο σου router πάνω από αυτά και να αποφύγεις fritz/oxygen/speedport/κλπ

----------


## SlotKiller

Απο περιεργεια, αν μπορεις να βρεις και τα μοντελα θα βοηθουσε.
Το w724v μια απλη τηλεφωνια της μιας γραμμης σου δινει που μπορεις να την βρεις και αλλου οποτε οντως βαζεις οτι θες με την λογικη οτι σου δινει τους κωδικους voip ο οτε.
Στην virtual isdn ομως, δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να παρεκλινεις απο το 7490 που θα σου δοσει ο οτε. Εκει εχουμε και msn, θυρα b0 για συνδεση σε κεντρο κτλ...
Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που δεν αναβαθμισα ακομα σε 100αρα γιατι δεν ξερω αν μπορω να αποφυγω το oxygen και να βαλω δικο μου. πχ fritz 7590.
btw, εχει οπτικη το 7490??

----------


## Panagioths

Μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο fritz θέλεις μέσω sip trunk καταρχήν... Οπότε και το 7590 και το 7170 ακόμα.. Αν εχεις παραδοσιακό κέντρο τότε και πάλι μπορείς να κάνεις πάρα πολλές εναλλακτικές, ακόμα και oxygen σε bridge mode μπορείς να ρίξεις (για να πάρεις έξοδο S0) χωρις να είναι το βασικό σου router φυσικά..

----------


## anderm

> Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η διαφωνία μου. Σε απόλυτα νούμερα αλλά και σε ποσοστό επί του συνόλου, δεν είναι μεγάλος ο αριθμός. Μπορεί π.χ. σε ένα χωριό ή μια κωμόπολη να υπάρχει θέμα με τις καλωδιώσεις, αλλά δεν συμβαίνει σε όλα της ίδιας επαρχίας ή νομού.
> 
> Η άλλη "διαφωνία" είναι ότι δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι κάποιος που π.χ. σήμερα είναι σε ISDN από καμπίνα, θα εξακολουθεί να είναι και αύριο.
> Και το 3ο θέμα είναι, ότι αν και όπως λες είναι γνωστό ότι θα γίνει υποχρεωτική μετάβαση εκ του κανονισμού, σήμερα η ισχυρή πλειοψηφία όλων των συνδέσεων (όλων των παρόχων) από καμπίνα, δεν έχει γυρίσει σε VoIP κι ενισχύει την παραπάνω εντύπωση που έχουν κάποιοι, αν και δίδονται συνδέσεις (και στην χοντρική) που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός. Και αυτό ρωτάω, ποιος ο λόγος (άσε τις προβληματικές περιοχές) να υπάρχει αυτή η κατάσταση και δεν εφαρμόζεται ο πιστά κανονισμός αλλά αλά καρτ;


Στο ποσοστό επί του συνόλου, σωστά, δεν είναι μεγάλος ο αριθμός, ωστόσο παραμένει ικανό απόλυτο νούμερο. Εάν τώρα κανείς έχει αυταπάτη πως οι ISDN θα μείνουν για πάντα δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορεί να τραφεί από το ποστ μου παραπάνω και να το θεωρήσεις ''διαφωνία''.

Για να μεταβεί κάποιος σε VoIP χρειάζεται να ενημερωθεί πρώτα και συνήθως συνοδεύεται με επίσκεψη τεχνικού ώστε να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα κατά τη μετάβαση. Συνεπώς δεν γίνεται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη να μεταβούν όλοι οι πελάτες σε VoIP. Επίσης, ακόμα και σε νέες συνδέσεις, μπορεί η τεχνική υπηρεσία κάθε περιοχής να ζητήσει διατήρηση PSTN/ISDN και μη μετάβαση σε VoIP για οποιονδήποτε τεχνικής φύσεως λόγο.




> adtran είναι, 2 μοντέλα: το ένα με σύνδεση μέσω lan με τον router (W724V) και το άλλο με σύνδεση μέσω οπτική για σύνδεση με το fritzbox. Δεν έχω κρατήσει τα μοντέλα αλλά μπορώ να το κάνω...
> Όπως έχω καταλάβει αυτά μπαίνουν σε bridge mode άρα θεωρητικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το δικο σου router πάνω από αυτά και να αποφύγεις fritz/oxygen/speedport/κλπ


Εκτός από Adtran υπάρχει και ZTE adapter  :Smile:

----------


## SlotKiller

Πολυ σημαντικη πληροφορια οτι παιζει το oxygen με pppoe σε 3ο modem. Σ'ευχαριστώ!
Εχω cyta voip και ξερω οτι δεν γινεται εκει.

Το 3CX μπορει να συνδεθει απευθειας στην voip τηλεφωνια του OTE και να διαχειριστει τα msn ή αναγκαστηκα με χρηση του patton isdn controller που εχω;
Επισης διαβασα καποιοι να λενε οτι δουλευει και double registration. Ισχυει? Δηλαδη μπορω να εχω το 3cx και εναν ακομα adapor registered? Δεν θελω να περναω τον συναγερμο & τα εξερχομενα fax μεσα απο το κεντρο.
Τελος, το Τ.38 fax εισερχομενο παιζει? Στη cyta μονο G711 ειναι και το 3cx μονο με t38 προτοκολο δουλευει.

Αυτα, και σε ευχαριστω για τον χρόνο σου!

----------


## ATG

> Ποσο καιρο θελει πανω κατω για να παρουν χονδρικη οι παροχοι(κυριως η Vodafone).Εχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα διπλα μου(ποιος ξερει ποσο καιρο,την βαλανε πριν 3 μηνες)και βαζοντας το νουμερο ενος μαγαζιου διπλα μου(που εχει Cosmote) δειχνει διαθεσιμοτητα 100mbps στο site της Cosmote,και στο site της vodafone βαζοντας το σταθερο μου λεει επισης οτι εχω διαθεσιμοτητα(οχι με τι ταχυτητα)αλλα περνωντας τηλεφωνο την vodafone μου λενε οτι η γραμμη μου δν ειναι διαθεσιμη για vdsl και οτι προφανως δν εχει τελειωσει τα εργα η Cosmote,γουαταφακ.


Κάνε έλεγχο με διέθυνση. Όχι τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Panagioths

> Πολυ σημαντικη πληροφορια οτι παιζει το oxygen με pppoe σε 3ο modem. Σ'ευχαριστώ!
> Εχω cyta voip και ξερω οτι δεν γινεται εκει.
> 
> Το 3CX μπορει να συνδεθει απευθειας στην voip τηλεφωνια του OTE και να διαχειριστει τα msn ή αναγκαστηκα με χρηση του patton isdn controller που εχω;
> Επισης διαβασα καποιοι να λενε οτι δουλευει και double registration. Ισχυει? Δηλαδη μπορω να εχω το 3cx και εναν ακομα adapor registered? Δεν θελω να περναω τον συναγερμο & τα εξερχομενα fax μεσα απο το κεντρο.
> Τελος, το Τ.38 fax εισερχομενο παιζει? Στη cyta μονο G711 ειναι και το 3cx μονο με t38 προτοκολο δουλευει.
> 
> Αυτα, και σε ευχαριστω για τον χρόνο σου!


Παρόλες τις παραξενιές του, το Oxygen, έχει και καλά π.χ. πολύ καλό συγχρονισμό και σταθερότητα DSL connection. Το μόνο που δεν κατάφερα να κάνω είναι να βάλω το fritzbox 7490 se bridge mode. 
Το 3cx asterisk δεν τρέχει;

----------


## AlexTselikas

Με διευθυνση δεν μπορω, μιας και στις ιστοσελιδες των παροχων ζητανε οδους αριθμο,ενω στη Παρο δεν εχει.Τωρα αρχησανε να τα βαζουν και μεχρι να μπει στο συστημα αντε γεια.Ετσι και αλλιως,με τηλεφωνο δεν ειναι πιο ακριβες?Μιας και ο παροχος εχει ολα τα στοιχεια σου στο φακελο σου με το νουμερο του σταθερου.

----------


## deniSun

> Με διευθυνση δεν μπορω, μιας και στις ιστοσελιδες των παροχων ζητανε οδους αριθμο,ενω στη Παρο δεν εχει.Τωρα αρχησανε να τα βαζουν και μεχρι να μπει στο συστημα αντε γεια.Ετσι και αλλιως,με τηλεφωνο δεν ειναι πιο ακριβες?Μιας και ο παροχος εχει ολα τα στοιχεια σου στο φακελο σου με το νουμερο του σταθερου.


Είτε το ψάξεις με αριθμό, είτε με οδό, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

----------


## emeliss

Ήταν το ίδιο πράγμα, δεν είναι πλέον με το vectoring.

Στην Πάρο και σε κάθε αστικό θα πρέπει ο πάροχος υπηρεσιών να πληρώσει κύκλωμα για το backhauling. Αν δίνει ο ΟΤΕ λιανική τότε έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα. Αν δεν δίνει η Vodafone τότε αυτή δεν είναι έτοιμη. Άρα ή πας στον ΟΤΕ ή περιμένεις πότε και αν θα δώσει κάποιος άλλος στο συγκεκριμένο αστικό.

----------


## deniSun

Παρατηρώ ότι πολλές φορές στα ίδια τηλ.νούμερα, κάποιες μέρες βγάζει για διαθεσιμότητα και κάποιες όχι.
Κάποια από αυτά έχουν vdsl ,άλλα adsl και άλλα μόνο τηλεφωνία.
Όλα τα νούμερα είναι από συγγενείς που βρίσκονται στην cosmote.
Μάλιστα βγάζει το μήνυμα "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο." σε όλες τις συνδέσεις.
Όπως ακριβώς όταν κάποιος αριθμός δεν ανήκει στην cosmote.
Τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## kilop

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά ότι επιθυμούμε.ερωτηση σημαντική γιατί αναμένω το 200 ότε.της ρύθμισης για το 200 στο τπ λινκ vr2800

----------


## deniSun

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά ότι επιθυμούμε.ερωτηση σημαντική γιατί αναμένω το 200 ότε.της ρύθμισης για το 200 στο τπ λινκ vr2800


Υποστηρίζει προφίλ για 200άρι;

----------


## kilop

καλησπέρα, φίλε δεν ξέρω πάντως έχει vdsl, και wan gia fiber θήρα, οποτε απλός θα είναι ρουτερ? Το όλο θέμα είναι αν σου δείνουν το adapter που συνδέεται με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και μετά με cat6 sto wan!

----------


## SlotKiller

> Υποστηρίζει προφίλ για 200άρι;


Ναι, εχω το vr2600 και θυμαμαι οτι το vr2800 ειναι η μετεξελιξη του με 35b

Παναγιωτη το 3cx ειναι windows τηλεφωνικο κεντρο, ανταγωνιστης του asterisk.
Υποθετω οτι εννοεις να παρει ιντερνετ το 7490 απο αλλο μοντεμ και να δουλεψει η τηλεφωνια του. Αυτο δε το ξερω. Να το εχεις ως modem/router/voip και να περνανε pppoe πακετα αλλων router ομως παιζει.
Στο oxygen ξερεις αν γινεται αυτο; Δηλαδη pppoe passthrough.
Στην ουσια το σεναριο ειναι να δουλευει την γραμμη το oxygen, να δινει s0 στο isdn κεντρο, να συνδεθουν 2 αναλογικες συσκευες (φαξ-συναγερμος) στα phone1-2 και να κανουν κλισεις pppoe 2 router/firewalls απο το LAN.
Τα σηκωνει απροβληματιστα ολα αυτα?

----------


## cyberten

Μια σημαντική ερώτηση για τη 200άρα. Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπω στο FAQ που αφορά routers να αναφέρει τα μοντέλα που εδώ γράφετε. Πώς ξέρετε ότι αυτά θα είναι και τα οριστικά;

----------


## SlotKiller

13.8..8...8 !
checked

σου μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου.
Τα υπολοιπα παιδια που εγραψαν μπορει να το ξερουν απο μεσα

----------


## cyberten

> Μια σημαντική ερώτηση για τη 200άρα. Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπω στο FAQ που αφορά routers να αναφέρει τα μοντέλα που εδώ γράφετε. Πώς ξέρετε ότι αυτά θα είναι και τα οριστικά;


Κάτι νεότερο σχετικά με το router για τη 200άρα έχουμε; Ευχαριστώ το φίλο SlotKiller, για την απάντηση, καλό θα είναι όμως να δούμε αν επαληθεύεται η περίπτωσή του ως γενικός κανόνας από λοιπούς συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ που έχουν αυτήν τη σύνδεση.

----------


## deniSun

> Κάτι νεότερο σχετικά με το router για τη 200άρα έχουμε; Ευχαριστώ το φίλο SlotKiller, για την απάντηση, καλό θα είναι όμως να δούμε αν επαληθεύεται η περίπτωσή του ως γενικός κανόνας από λοιπούς συνδρομητές ΟΤΕ που έχουν αυτήν τη σύνδεση.


Με τον πόνο μας παίζεις;
Περιμένουμε ηλεκτροδότηση και με τους ρυθμούς που πάνε δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται μέσα στο 2018.

----------


## jmakro

> Με τον πόνο μας παίζεις;
> Περιμένουμε ηλεκτροδότηση και με τους ρυθμούς που πάνε δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται μέσα στο 2018.


εσεις ηλεκτροδοτηση εμεις καμπινες και ηλεκτροδοτηση υπαρχουν και χειροτερα!!

----------


## deniSun

> εσεις ηλεκτροδοτηση εμεις καμπινες και ηλεκτροδοτηση υπαρχουν και χειροτερα!!


Καλά τουλάχιστον εσύ λες "δεν κατασκευάστηκε καν".
Το να έχει αλλαχθεί και περιμένεις τους ΔΕΗτζίδες είναι μεγαλύτερος πόνος.

----------


## jmakro

ενα δίκαιο το έχεις όντως.
ειναι εντος χρονοδιαγραμματος τουλαχιστον γιατι εμας λενε εδω 
Q4 2018 αλλα δεν ξερω αν περιλαμβανει και την ηλεκτροδοτηση η μονο την τοποτεθητηση καμπίνας!

----------


## Panagioths

> Μια σημαντική ερώτηση για τη 200άρα. Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ δεν βλέπω στο FAQ που αφορά routers να αναφέρει τα μοντέλα που εδώ γράφετε. Πώς ξέρετε ότι αυτά θα είναι και τα οριστικά;


Από τις 200άρες που έχουμε βάλει ήδη ξέρουμε τον εξοπλισμό... Δεν το λέμε στην τύχη!

----------


## cyberten

> Από τις 200άρες που έχουμε βάλει ήδη ξέρουμε τον εξοπλισμό... Δεν το λέμε στην τύχη!


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είδα έως τώρα κάποιον να ισχυριζεται ότι έχει βάλει 200άρα γραμμή ενώ ακόμα και ο SlotKiller πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι την ενημέρωση για τον εξοπλισμό την είχε δια μέσω 13888 ενώ ο ίδιος την ίδια στιγμή είχε/έχει αμφιβολίες αν όλοι οι λοιποί έγραψαν λόγω εσωτερικής πληροφόρησης "κάτι" για τον εξοπλισμό που έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλα μηνύματα. Σε παροτρύνω να δεις πάλι το μήνυμά του:




> 13.8..8...8 !
> checked
> 
> σου μιλαω για τον εαυτο μου.
> Τα υπολοιπα παιδια που εγραψαν μπορει να το ξερουν απο μεσα


Επομένως μετά από την μικρή παρεμβολή, ας βγει κάποιος με 200άρα να μας πει επίσημα τι εξοπλισμό του έδωσαν για να συμπεράνουμε οι λοιποί αν η καθυστέρηση στην προσφορά της 200άρας σύνδεσης οφείλεται σε έλλειψη εξοπλισμού (δεν θα ισχύει αυτό αν ανακοινώσουν οι φίλοι που έχουν 200άρα την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσή τους) ή αν οφείλεται σε μαρκετίστικο τρικ.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είδα έως τώρα κάποιον να ισχυριζεται ότι έχει βάλει 200άρα γραμμή ενώ ακόμα και ο SlotKiller πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι την ενημέρωση για τον εξοπλισμό την είχε δια μέσω 13888 ενώ ο ίδιος την ίδια στιγμή είχε/έχει αμφιβολίες αν όλοι οι λοιποί έγραψαν λόγω εσωτερικής πληροφόρησης "κάτι" για τον εξοπλισμό που έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλα μηνύματα. Σε παροτρύνω να δεις πάλι το μήνυμά του:
> 
> 
> 
> Επομένως μετά από την μικρή παρεμβολή, ας βγει κάποιος με 200άρα να μας πει επίσημα τι εξοπλισμό του έδωσαν για να συμπεράνουμε οι λοιποί αν η καθυστέρηση στην προσφορά της 200άρας σύνδεσης οφείλεται σε έλλειψη εξοπλισμού (δεν θα ισχύει αυτό αν ανακοινώσουν οι φίλοι που έχουν 200άρα την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσή τους) ή αν οφείλεται σε μαρκετίστικο τρικ.


Σου βγάζω το καπέλο.... :Thumbup:

----------


## deniSun

> ενα δίκαιο το έχεις όντως.
> ειναι εντος χρονοδιαγραμματος τουλαχιστον γιατι εμας λενε εδω 
> Q4 2018 αλλα δεν ξερω αν περιλαμβανει και την ηλεκτροδοτηση η μονο την τοποτεθητηση καμπίνας!


Το χρονοδιάγραμμα περιλαμβάνει και την ηλεκτροδότηση.
Συγκεκριμένα... την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας.

----------


## anderm

> Συγνώμη αλλά δεν είδα έως τώρα κάποιον να ισχυριζεται ότι έχει βάλει 200άρα γραμμή ενώ ακόμα και ο SlotKiller πιο πάνω έγραψε ότι την ενημέρωση για τον εξοπλισμό την είχε δια μέσω 13888 ενώ ο ίδιος την ίδια στιγμή είχε/έχει αμφιβολίες αν όλοι οι λοιποί έγραψαν λόγω εσωτερικής πληροφόρησης "κάτι" για τον εξοπλισμό που έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλα μηνύματα. Σε παροτρύνω να δεις πάλι το μήνυμά του:
> 
> 
> 
> Επομένως μετά από την μικρή παρεμβολή, ας βγει κάποιος με 200άρα να μας πει επίσημα τι εξοπλισμό του έδωσαν για να συμπεράνουμε οι λοιποί αν η καθυστέρηση στην προσφορά της 200άρας σύνδεσης οφείλεται σε έλλειψη εξοπλισμού (δεν θα ισχύει αυτό αν ανακοινώσουν οι φίλοι που έχουν 200άρα την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσή τους) ή αν οφείλεται σε μαρκετίστικο τρικ.


Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, είναι όπως τα είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, modem για 35b και ο 724 από πίσω για χρέη router προς στιγμή τουλάχιστον. Διαθεσιμότητα έχουν λίγες καμπίνες -αλλά υπάρχουν- αν και οι περισσότερες έχουν dslams που υποστηρίζουν 35b. Έως ότου γίνει λίγο πιο έξυπνος ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας, περισσότερα προβλήματα θα δημιουργούσε ένα mass rollout του 35b παρά θα έλυνε.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τέτοια κόντρα προς τα παιδιά που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν ή να ενημερώσουν.




> Το χρονοδιάγραμμα περιλαμβάνει και την ηλεκτροδότηση.
> Συγκεκριμένα... την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση της καμπίνας.


Λάθος, το χρονοδιάγραμμα της ΕΕΤΤ είναι δεσμευτικό ως προς τους ISP και μόνο. Η αδυναμία ή καθυστέρηση ηλεκτροδότησης είναι ανωτέρα βία μιας και δεν επαφίεται στη δικαιοδοσία του παρόχου.

----------


## cyberten

> Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, είναι όπως τα είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, modem για 35b και ο 724 από πίσω για χρέη router προς στιγμή τουλάχιστον. Διαθεσιμότητα έχουν λίγες καμπίνες -αλλά υπάρχουν- αν και οι περισσότερες έχουν dslams που υποστηρίζουν 35b. Έως ότου γίνει λίγο πιο έξυπνος ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας, περισσότερα προβλήματα θα δημιουργούσε ένα mass rollout του 35b παρά θα έλυνε.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τέτοια κόντρα προς τα παιδιά που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν ή να ενημερώσουν.


Δεν είναι θέμα κόντρας προς κανέναν ωστόσο όταν λέγονται "διάφορα" που θυμίζουν ράδιο αρβύλα (γιατί μεταξύ μας κάπως έτσι διατυπώθηκε ότι αφορά την 200αρα στο νήμα) δεν το βρίσκω λογικό να κριτικάρουμε κάποιον (αυτήν τη φορά εμένα) που έχει την απορία "τι πραγματικά ισχύει για τη 200άρα". Αν όμως αυτά που ειπώθηκαν είναι επίσημα που δεν μπορούν να επιβεβαιωθούν, είναι πολύ εύκολο να το γράψουμε και ο κάθε ένας εδώ δεν θα ρωτήσει περαιτέρω - χαζοί δεν ήμαστε, όλοι ξέρουμε...Αυτό ήθελα να πω και δεν είχα/έχω σκοπό κάποιον να προσβάλλω (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).

----------


## SlotKiller

> Όσον αφορά τον εξοπλισμό, είναι όπως τα είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, modem για 35b και ο 724 από πίσω για χρέη router προς στιγμή τουλάχιστον. Διαθεσιμότητα έχουν λίγες καμπίνες -αλλά υπάρχουν-* αν και οι περισσότερες έχουν dslams που υποστηρίζουν 35b. Έως ότου γίνει λίγο πιο έξυπνος ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας,* περισσότερα προβλήματα θα δημιουργούσε ένα mass rollout του 35b παρά θα έλυνε.


Νομιζω οτι επιτελους πηρα την απαντηση που εψαχνα τοσο καιρο! Αυτο βγαζει νοημα.
Πιθανολογω πως ειμαι σε τετοια καμπινα, οποτε περιμενουμε να γινει πιο "εξυπνος" ο ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας.
For the records εκανα αναβαθμιση σε 100 (χωρις παραλαβη εξοπλισμου). Full συγχρονιζει με το 2i.
Επισης απο το επαγγελματικο support που μιλουσα για καποια τεχνικα θεματα μου ανεφεραν το νομικο πλαισιο που υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη απο την ΕΕΤΤ για τα 200 οτι ειναι προβλημα. Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει.

----------


## anderm

> Δεν είναι θέμα κόντρας προς κανέναν ωστόσο όταν λέγονται "διάφορα" που θυμίζουν ράδιο αρβύλα (γιατί μεταξύ μας κάπως έτσι διατυπώθηκε ότι αφορά την 200αρα στο νήμα) δεν το βρίσκω λογικό να κριτικάρουμε κάποιον (αυτήν τη φορά εμένα) που έχει την απορία "τι πραγματικά ισχύει για τη 200άρα". Αν όμως αυτά που ειπώθηκαν είναι επίσημα που δεν μπορούν να επιβεβαιωθούν, είναι πολύ εύκολο να το γράψουμε και ο κάθε ένας εδώ δεν θα ρωτήσει περαιτέρω - χαζοί δεν ήμαστε, όλοι ξέρουμε...Αυτό ήθελα να πω και δεν είχα/έχω σκοπό κάποιον να προσβάλλω (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).


Προφανέστατα και δεν κατακρίνω κανένα που ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει πληροφορίες. Ωστόσο, το να περάσεις 35Mhz από τον χαλκό είναι πολύ πιο συνθετο από ότι ακούγεται. Από ακαδημαικής άποψης τόσο το 35b όσο και το G.Fast λειτουργούν εξαιρετικά, ωστόσο, σε υλοποιήσεις FTTC, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι από τον κατανεμητή και μέσα, μια σκουριασμένη βίδα σε παλαιότερου τύπου μπορεί να ρίξει (στο 17a) τον συγχρονισμό κατά 100(!!!!)Mbps από το θεωρητικό μέγιστο του πρωτοκόλλου, δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει και μια προβληματική αρχαία πρίζα, η χρήση φίλτρου ή το κακό εσωτερικό δίκτυο.

Θα μου πεις και εμένα τι με ενδιαφέρει, όταν κάνει κάτι mass rollout ένας μεγάλος πάροχος πρόσβασης πρέπει να είναι και σε θέση να την υποστηρίξει πλήρως.

Τα του εξοπλισμού, αυτό που μπορώ να φανταστώ όσον αφορά το γιατί δεν βγαίνουν στη σελίδα είναι πως πρότκειται για μεταβατική κατάσταση, το μοναδικό πράγμα που παίρνει ο ΟΤΕ μαζί με την DT είναι τα CPEs και αυτή τη στιγμή ούτε ο ΟΤΕ ούτε η DT έχει κάτι που να υποστηρίζει 35b.

----------


## Panagioths

Η 200άρα παρέχεται επίσημα όπου υποστηρίζεται. Έχουν μπει γραμμές σε εγκαταστάσεις αλλά όχι πολλές προφανώς. Προσωπικά ξέρω 2.
Από εξοπλισμό δίνουν τις εξής 2 εναλλακτικές:

Speedport W724V σαν router (αν ο πελάτης δεν θέλει ISDN έξοδο τηλεφωνίας) ή FritzBox 7490 (αν θέλει και ISDN) με συνδιασμό ένα adtran για modem (το w724v δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 100Mbps και το fritzbox 7490 μέχρι 125Mbps γιαυτό τον ρόλο του modem τον κάνει το adtran).

----------


## anderm

Το 7490 μόνο σε περίπτωση που έχεις τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, όχι σε όλες τις ISDN. Τα 100 και 125Mbps αντιστοιχούν σε προφίλ 17a που είναι και το μέγιστο που υποστηρίζουν αμφότερα. Συγκεκριμένα, και το 724 μπορεί να συγχρονίσει στα 125 ή και 130 οριακά ε άριστες γραμμές.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Η 200άρα παρέχεται επίσημα όπου υποστηρίζεται. Έχουν μπει γραμμές σε εγκαταστάσεις αλλά όχι πολλές προφανώς. Προσωπικά ξέρω 2.
> Από εξοπλισμό δίνουν τις εξής 2 εναλλακτικές:
> 
> Speedport W724V σαν router (αν ο πελάτης δεν θέλει ISDN έξοδο τηλεφωνίας) ή FritzBox 7490 (αν θέλει και ISDN) με συνδιασμό ένα adtran για modem (το w724v δεν υποστηρίζει πάνω από 100Mbps και το fritzbox 7490 μέχρι 125Mbps γιαυτό τον ρόλο του modem τον κάνει το adtran).


Ποιο μοντέλο adtran;

----------


## SlotKiller

Εντυπωσεις απο την αναβαθμιση: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...99#post6315199

----------


## cris4524

Καλημέρα,

με το Line Attenuation της υπάρχουσας adsl σύνδεσης στο ΟΤΕ θα μπορούσα να υπολογίσω πόσο περίπου θα πιάνω εάν αναβαθμίσω σε VDSL?

----------


## jkoukos

Χοντρικά ναι. Αλλά εξαρτάται αν θα παίρνεις από καμπίνα ή το αστικό κέντρο (έχει σημασία η απόσταση), η κατάσταση του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή σου και φυσικά η εσωτερική σου εγκατάσταση.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ρώτησα την Cosmote για VDSL στην Καλαμάτα (από καμπίνα WIND) και μου λένε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα έως 200 Mbps (το ίδιο δείχνει το site της WIND). Στο site της Cosmote όμως, συνεχίζει να δείχνει έως 24.  :Blink:

----------


## cris4524

Ενώ στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site του ΟΤΕ λέει ότι πιάνω μέχρι 50mbps, η γειτόνισά που έχει ΟΤΕ και έκανε απόπειρα για αναβάθμιση έφαγε άκυρο, αλλά αυτό έγινε πριν 2 χρόνια. Στο μεσοδιάστημα δεν έχω δει να κάνουν κανένα έργο στην γειτονιά. Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής vodafone πιάνω 18,5mbps με line Attenuation 22,7 η οποία δεν δίνει vdsl στην περιοχή μου και σκεφτόμουν να πάω OTE. Εάν όμως δεν πιάνει όπως την γειτόνισά θα μπορούσα να γυρίσω ξανά στην vodafone χωρίς εξτρά χρεώσεις; Υπάρχει μόνο ένα κεντρικό ΚΑΦΑΟ στο χωριό μου το οποίο μάλλον μοιράζονται vodafone + OTE.

----------


## sdikr

> Ρώτησα την Cosmote για VDSL στην Καλαμάτα (από καμπίνα WIND) και μου λένε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα έως 200 Mbps (το ίδιο δείχνει το site της WIND). Στο site της Cosmote όμως, συνεχίζει να δείχνει έως 24.


Ο λόγος που το ρώτησες;  αφού δεν θα πας εσυ στον cosmote αλλά θα πας με wind

----------


## Panagioths

Μην εμπιστευεστε το site της Cosmote, δεν δείχνει σωστά την διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα. Ρωτήστε στο κατάστημα όπου μπαίνουν μέσα στο σύστημα και βλέπουν ακριβώς τι υποστηρίζει η κάθε γραμμή...

----------


## cris4524

Ρωτησα και στα κεντρικά με τον αριθμό της γειτόνισσας και μου είπαν ότι πιάνει σίγουρα 30mbps και ως 50mbps (35-45mbps). Το ίδιο και στο κατάστημα τις Κατερίνης.  :Confused:  :Help:

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ πάντως που έχω 100αρα , το site διαθεσιμότητα με αριθμό , και με διεύθυνση , δείχνει έως 50. Αρα οντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο site.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρωτησα και στα κεντρικά με τον αριθμό της γειτόνισσας και μου είπαν ότι πιάνει σίγουρα 30mbps και ως 50mbps (35-45mbps). Το ίδιο και στο κατάστημα τις Κατερίνης.


Το καταστημα Κατερίνης γνωρίζει , που μπήκαν καμπίνες, αν πιάνεις 50αρα κτλ.
Αν μπορέσεις να μιλήσεις και με κάποιον τεχνικό.

----------


## Panagioths

Εγώ έχω 100άρα και το site λεει οτι δεν μπορώ να έχω ούτε adsl4Mbps... :Smile:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ο λόγος που το ρώτησες;  αφού δεν θα πας εσυ στον cosmote αλλά θα πας με wind


Ο αδερφός μου μένει εκεί και έχει 24αρι φοιτητικό Cosmote. Μου είπε να ρωτήσω εγώ για αναβάθμιση, γιατί εκείνος δεν ξέρει τι να πει.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει. Η Cosmote μου είπε ότι κατάργησε τα φοιτητικά VDSL και αν θέλουμε 30αρα σύνδεση, πρέπει να δώσουμε από 30€ και πάνω...

----------


## cyberten

> Εγώ έχω 100άρα και το site λεει οτι δεν μπορώ να έχω ούτε adsl4Mbps...





> Ρώτησα την Cosmote για VDSL στην Καλαμάτα (από καμπίνα WIND) και μου λένε ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα έως 200 Mbps (το ίδιο δείχνει το site της WIND). Στο site της Cosmote όμως, συνεχίζει να δείχνει έως 24.





> Ενώ στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site του ΟΤΕ λέει ότι πιάνω μέχρι 50mbps, η γειτόνισά που έχει ΟΤΕ και έκανε απόπειρα για αναβάθμιση έφαγε άκυρο, αλλά αυτό έγινε πριν 2 χρόνια. Στο μεσοδιάστημα δεν έχω δει να κάνουν κανένα έργο στην γειτονιά. Εγώ είμαι συνδρομητής vodafone πιάνω 18,5mbps με line Attenuation 22,7 η οποία δεν δίνει vdsl στην περιοχή μου και σκεφτόμουν να πάω OTE. Εάν όμως δεν πιάνει όπως την γειτόνισά θα μπορούσα να γυρίσω ξανά στην vodafone χωρίς εξτρά χρεώσεις; Υπάρχει μόνο ένα κεντρικό ΚΑΦΑΟ στο χωριό μου το οποίο μάλλον μοιράζονται vodafone + OTE.





> Μην εμπιστευεστε το site της Cosmote, δεν δείχνει σωστά την διαθεσιμότητα ακόμα. Ρωτήστε στο κατάστημα όπου μπαίνουν μέσα στο σύστημα και βλέπουν ακριβώς τι υποστηρίζει η κάθε γραμμή...





> Ρωτησα και στα κεντρικά με τον αριθμό της γειτόνισσας και μου είπαν ότι πιάνει σίγουρα 30mbps και ως 50mbps (35-45mbps). Το ίδιο και στο κατάστημα τις Κατερίνης.





> Εγώ πάντως που έχω 100αρα , το site διαθεσιμότητα με αριθμό , και με διεύθυνση , δείχνει έως 50. Αρα οντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο site.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το καταστημα Κατερίνης γνωρίζει , που μπήκαν καμπίνες, αν πιάνεις 50αρα κτλ.
> Αν μπορέσεις να μιλήσεις και με κάποιον τεχνικό.


Μήπως ψάχνετε από την παλιά ιστοσελίδα της Cosmote; Εμένα το δείχνει σωστά ενημερωτικά.

https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μήπως ψάχνετε από την παλιά ιστοσελίδα της Cosmote; Εμένα το δείχνει σωστά ενημερωτικά.
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults


Το ξέρω. Σε αυτή τη σελίδα έψαχνα, που έχει την εικόνα με τα 200 Mbps. Πάλι έως 24 δείχνει...

----------


## Panagioths

> Μήπως ψάχνετε από την παλιά ιστοσελίδα της Cosmote; Εμένα το δείχνει σωστά ενημερωτικά.
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults


Δεν παίζει η παλιά, αυτή υπάρχει μόνο!

----------


## cyberten

Αν την έχεις κρατήσει στο ιστορικό σου μια χαρά δουλεύει!

[/URL]

https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/check-a..._g_id=0&phone=

----------


## Panagioths

Χμ...θα την πατήσει κόσμος...

----------


## Mirmidon

Δηλαδή πόσες databases έχει η Cosmoste για τη διαθεσημότητα; Μία για κάθε σελίδα;

----------


## jkoukos

Σε μένα πάντως η παλιά δείχνει λάθος πληροφορίες. Πιασ' τ' αυγό και κούρευ' το!
Με το τηλέφωνο δίνει και το 50άρι όταν αποδεδειγμένα δεν το πιάνω, ενώ η νέα δίνει σωστά μέχρι το 30άρι.
Με την διεύθυνση δείχνει και στα 2 σωστά.

----------


## Takis_Kal

Παιδια εγω εχω 50ρα ηδη και ακομα λεει οτι δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα

----------


## drberto

Τα site γενικα ολων των εταιρειων ειναι ΓΤΠ.Ξερω ανθρωπους που εχουν VDSL και τα site δεν τους δινουν ουτε 24αρι.Ξερω κι αλλους που στο site δινει διαθεσιμοτητα αλλα στην πραξη δεν υπαρχει.Κι αυτο ισχυει και για Cosmote και για Vodafone (εκει ανηκω κι εγω,κι ενω στο site με τηλ και με διευθυνση δινει 50αρι,εχω φαει 2 ακυρα απο το τεχνικο τμημα).Για παραδειγμα τσεκαρω διευθυνσεις συγκεκριμενων οδων που στη γωνια-διασταυρωση τους υπαρχει καμπινα νεα του ΟΤΕ,ας πουμε οδος Χ και οδος Ψ.Στο site δινει οτι να'ναι.Δηλ μπορει να μου δινει διαθεσιμοτητα στα Χ41,Χ45,Χ46 και στα ενδιαμεσα σπιτια (Χ40,Χ42,Χ43 κλπ) να μην δινει καθολου η σε αλλο να δινει ως 24 κλπ.Οτι να'ναι.Και στα καταστηματα δεν ξερω αν εχουν καποιο αλλο σιγουρο τροπο να δουν.Εμενα καταστημα της Vodafone μου ελεγε οτι μπορω να παρω 50αρι,και μετα εφαγα ακυρο απο το τεχνικο τμημα.Και υποψιν οι γυρω καμπινες σ'εμενα ειναι ΟΤΕ,και ο ΟΤΕ δεν δινει διαθεσιμοτητα,αλλα δινει η Vodafone (κατα τα sites).

----------


## deniSun

Και εγώ έχω δει πολλές φορές άλλοτε να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα vdsl και άλλοτε καθόλου γράφοντας τα γνωστά περί επικοινωνίας κλπ.

----------


## Avvocato

Τελικα φιλοι μου μεσα στην Αθηνα ποιες περιοχες εχουν 100αρα και ποιες εχουν 200αρα ??? Εγω προσωπικα οσα τηλεφωνα γνωστων και φιλων ηξερα σε διαφορες περιοχες της Αττικης και τα δοκιμασα, ολα εβγαζαν το πολυ μεχρι 50

----------


## Zus

Τελικά, μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία, να ανακοινώνει ότι της καπνίσει και να μην παρέχει τα ανακοινωθέντα σχεδόν πουθενά???

Κάποιο πρόστιμο για την ψευδή διαφήμιση που πραγματοποίησαν με τις υπερυχητικες ταχύτητες, τις οποίες δεν μπορούν ακόμα να καλύψουν, μπορεί να υπάρξει?

----------


## MIKU

> Τελικά, μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία, να ανακοινώνει ότι της καπνίσει και να μην παρέχει τα ανακοινωθέντα σχεδόν πουθενά???
> 
> Κάποιο πρόστιμο για την ψευδή διαφήμιση που πραγματοποίησαν με τις υπερυχητικες ταχύτητες, τις οποίες δεν μπορούν ακόμα να καλύψουν, μπορεί να υπάρξει?


Αλήθεια, η wind έδωσε σε κανένα;Η vodafone;

----------


## deniSun

> Τελικά, μπορεί η κάθε εταιρία, να ανακοινώνει ότι της καπνίσει και να μην παρέχει τα ανακοινωθέντα σχεδόν πουθενά???
> 
> Κάποιο πρόστιμο για την ψευδή διαφήμιση που πραγματοποίησαν με τις υπερυχητικες ταχύτητες, τις οποίες δεν μπορούν ακόμα να καλύψουν, μπορεί να υπάρξει?


Μα δεν λένε κάπου ότι καλύπτουν με τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες το σύνολο των υποδομών τους.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μα δεν λένε κάπου ότι καλύπτουν με τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες το σύνολο των υποδομών τους.


Σωστά. Από την άλλη όμως, μισές αλήθειες είναι ολόκληρα ψέματα. Βέβαια τι να περιμένει κανείς από το marketing;

----------


## deniSun

> Σωστά. Από την άλλη όμως, μισές αλήθειες είναι ολόκληρα ψέματα. Βέβαια τι να περιμένει κανείς από το marketing;


Μα και τα αμάξια όταν σου τα πουλάνε σου λένε ότι ποιάνουν 240-260χλμ/ω αλλά εννοείται πως όχι στο κατσικοχώρι ή μέσα στο κέντρο της πόλης.

----------


## Mirmidon

> Μα και τα αμάξια όταν σου τα πουλάνε σου λένε ότι ποιάνουν 240-260χλμ/ω αλλά εννοείται πως όχι στο κατσικοχώρι ή μέσα στο κέντρο της πόλης.


Δεν το βλέπω έτσι.

----------


## Panagioths

Βρε παιδιά για κλυψη δικτύου λέμε οπότε ισχύει το "όπου είναι τεχνικά διαθέσιμο", γιατί σας κάνει εντύπωση, πρώτη φορά το βλέπετε στην τεχνολογία; Άσχετο αν δεν μας αρέσει ή δεν μας εξυπηρετεί...

Η WIND έχει δώσει 200άρες σε δικές της καμπίνες (όχι πολλές) επίσης υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα εξοπλισμού ΟΤΕ σε καμπίνες WIND ως προς τις 200άρες προς ώρας...

----------


## pankostas

Τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα για ΟΤΕ δεν έχω δει κάποιον να έχει 200αρα, ότι και να λέτε! Τώρα αν έχει κάποιος εδώ μέσα από WIND δεν ξέρω, γιατί δεν παρακολουθώ όλα τα φόρουμ. Και Κατερίνη δεν ξέρω να έχει κάποιος 200αρα!

----------


## Panagioths

Έχω σε εγκατάσταση στην Καλαμάτα μία 200άρα (νομίζω μέχρι τέλος Δεκεμβρη άλλη μία είχε ενεργοποιήσει ο ΟΤΕ στην πόλη).

----------


## Avvocato

Ρε παιδια.......ολοι μιλατε για πολεις της Ελλαδος εκτος Αθηνων......Στην Αθηνα ποιος εχει 200αρα ????
και σε ποιες περιοχες ειναι εστω διαθεσιμο το 100αρι ???
Κι εγω στην γλυφαδα ειμαι απο τους τυχερους που ειχα απο την πρωτη στιγμη vdsl γραμμη με καινουργια καμπινα αλλα 100αρα ουτε για δειγμα

----------


## anderm

Προς το παρόν στην Αθήνα, σε περιοχές που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το Vectoring, και σε αυτές όχι καθολικά. Δηλαδή, ορισμένες περιοχές στο Γαλάτσι, άλλες στην Αλυσίδα κλπ.

----------


## Avvocato

Κοινως σχεδον ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ......κριμα τα λεφτα για τις διαφημισεις στον τυπο

----------


## Zus

> Μα δεν λένε κάπου ότι καλύπτουν με τις παραπάνω ταχύτητες το σύνολο των υποδομών τους.


Μπορεί δηλαδή αύριο κάποιος, να διαφημίσει ταχύτητα 1Gbps με Χ τεχνολογία, να καλύψει 4 σπίτια οπουδήποτε και τέλος?

Με τα 4 αυτά σπίτια μπορεί να διαφημίζει υπερταχύτητες 1Gbps, αφίσες, σποτ κλπ?

----------


## NUTSIS

Εδώ βάφτισαν οπτικές τα σύρματα, θα τους προβληματίσει να προβάλουν τις 200άρες συνδέσεις, ως διαθέσιμες; 
Αφου δώσαμε σου λένε, δεν δωσαμε; Α, ρε Inalan που χρειάζονται οι κατσαπλιάδες.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εδώ βάφτισαν οπτικές τα σύρματα, θα τους προβληματίσει να προβάλουν τις 200άρες συνδέσεις, ως διαθέσιμες; 
> Αφου δώσαμε σου λένε, δεν δωσαμε; Α, ρε Inalan που χρειάζονται οι κατσαπλιάδες.


Ούτε οι πρώτοι ούτε οι τελευταίοι. Σε ουκ ολίγες χώρες αν δεν κάνω λάθος ονομάζουν τις FTTC συνδέσεις Fiber/Fibre, εξάλλου το F στο FTTC σημαίνει Fiber...

----------


## NUTSIS

Τότε, μπορει κάποιος να διαφημίσει: Υπερδιαστημικές Οπτικές Συνδέσεις Petabyte για όλο τους συνδρομητές μας. Αναφερόμενος στο δίκτυο κορμού φυσικά. 
Βαφτίζουμε το αποσπασματικό καθολικό, το παρεμφερές όμοιο και το όμοιο ίδιο. Και ετσι γεμισαν οι γειτονιές Fiber από τα Lidl.
Ετσι κι εγω μπορω να βαφτίσω φιλανθρωπίες τα μπουρμπουαρ που αφήνω από δω και από κει. 100 φιλανθρωπίες φέτος ο Μητσος..

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τότε, μπορει κάποιος να διαφημίσει: Υπερδιαστημικές Οπτικές Συνδέσεις Petabyte για όλο τους συνδρομητές μας. Αναφερόμενος στο δίκτυο κορμού φυσικά. 
> Βαφτίζουμε το αποσπασματικό καθολικό, το παρεμφερές όμοιο και το όμοιο ίδιο. Και ετσι γεμισαν οι γειτονιές Fiber από τα Lidl.
> *Ετσι κι εγω μπορω να βαφτίσω φιλανθρωπίες τα μπουρμπουαρ που αφήνω από δω και από κει*. 100 φιλανθρωπίες φέτος ο Μητσος..


 :ROFL: 

Τουλάχιστον εσύ έχεις το μυαλό να καταλάβεις πότε σο κοροϊδεύουν με το fake marketing.

----------


## sdikr

Πάντως αν του κάνει κάποιος καταγγελία δεν θα τον αναγκάσει να του βάλει πιο γρήγορα την 200αρα,  όποτε τζάμπα χαλιέστε

----------


## ThReSh

> Τότε, μπορει κάποιος να διαφημίσει: Υπερδιαστημικές Οπτικές Συνδέσεις Petabyte για όλο τους συνδρομητές μας. Αναφερόμενος στο δίκτυο κορμού φυσικά. 
> Βαφτίζουμε το αποσπασματικό καθολικό, το παρεμφερές όμοιο και το όμοιο ίδιο. Και ετσι γεμισαν οι γειτονιές Fiber από τα Lidl.
> Ετσι κι εγω μπορω να βαφτίσω φιλανθρωπίες τα μπουρμπουαρ που αφήνω από δω και από κει. 100 φιλανθρωπίες φέτος ο Μητσος..


To FTTC δεν θεωρείται "δίκτυο κορμού", αλλά μέρος του "last mile". Δίκτυο κορμού είναι πχ οι οπτικές "πίσω" από το DSLAM του Αστικού Κέντρου...

----------


## puffy

> Τουλάχιστον εσύ έχεις το μυαλό να καταλάβεις πότε σο κοροϊδεύουν με το fake marketing.


εχω κατοσταρα κι ας με κοροιδευουν :Razz:  δεν πα να περναει και μεσα απο σπαγγο. 

και αρκετες περιοχες εχουν ηδη vectoring οποτε δεν ειναι προιον φαντασμα ( ολες οι καμπινες που μπηκαν τα τελευταια 1,5-2 χρονια). 
200αρι επισης δεν εχω δει αλλα δεν ειναι οτι δεν το σηκωνει το δικτυο σε καμια περιπτωση. με τα modem ειναι το προβλημα και γενικα πιο πολυ το δινουν πιλοτικα και αργα αργα μου φαινεται, 
πιθανον γιατι δεν εχουν λυσει το θεμα του εξοπλισμου. δεν βλεπω πληθωρα απο 35b μοντεμ, ποσο μαλλον οικονομικα μοντελα, που κατα βαθος θελει να αγορασει ο παροχος. 
προς το παρον η λυση απ οτι διαβαζω ειναι modem και router, αλλα δεν φανταζομαι οτι τη λατρευουν.
επισης εχοντας 100αρι μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα τσακιστει και πολυς κοσμος να παρει 200αρι σε αυτη τη τιμη, αν δεν τον ενδιαφερει η αυξηση στο upload. το ιδιο και για το 50 σε 100.

----------


## jimmyl

> εχω κατοσταρα κι ας με κοροιδευουν δεν πα να περναει και μεσα απο σπαγγο. 
> 
> και αρκετες περιοχες εχουν ηδη vectoring οποτε δεν ειναι προιον φαντασμα ( ολες οι καμπινες που μπηκαν τα τελευταια 1,5-2 χρονια). 
> 200αρι επισης δεν εχω δει αλλα δεν ειναι οτι δεν το σηκωνει το δικτυο σε καμια περιπτωση. με τα modem ειναι το προβλημα και γενικα πιο πολυ το δινουν πιλοτικα και αργα αργα μου φαινεται, 
> πιθανον γιατι δεν εχουν λυσει το θεμα του εξοπλισμου. δεν βλεπω πληθωρα απο 35b μοντεμ, ποσο μαλλον οικονομικα μοντελα, που κατα βαθος θελει να αγορασει ο παροχος. 
> προς το παρον η λυση απ οτι διαβαζω ειναι modem και router, αλλα δεν φανταζομαι οτι τη λατρευουν.
> επισης εχοντας 100αρι μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα οτι δεν θα τσακιστει και πολυς κοσμος να παρει 200αρι σε αυτη τη τιμη, αν δεν τον ενδιαφερει η αυξηση στο upload. το ιδιο και για το 50 σε 100.


Συμφωνω

----------


## NUTSIS

Κανεις δεν ειπε ότι ειναι φάντασμα, μην τα διαστρεβλώνουμε σαν δελτίο τύπου . Σπανιο λεμε ότι ειναι, κατι σαν την αλήθεια στις διαφημίσεις και στις ανακοινώσεις των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών.
Το αν και πόσοι θα πάρουν 100άρι ή 200άρι δεν ειναι δική μου δουλειά να το βρω, υποτίθεται ότι εχει κάποια ερευνα αγοράς για να το διαφημίζουν ως υπηρεσία προς διάθεση. 
Ξερω γω πάλι, ειμαι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Στην εποχή μου κατι τετοια τα λεγαμε μοUνιές. Με το συμπάθιο.

----------


## deniSun

> Μπορεί δηλαδή αύριο κάποιος, να διαφημίσει ταχύτητα 1Gbps με Χ τεχνολογία, να καλύψει 4 σπίτια οπουδήποτε και τέλος?
> 
> Με τα 4 αυτά σπίτια μπορεί να διαφημίζει υπερταχύτητες 1Gbps, αφίσες, σποτ κλπ?


Υπάρχει νόμος που το απαγορεύει;
Από την στιγμή που ισχύει έστω και σε ένα σπίτι.

----------


## puffy

> Κανεις δεν ειπε ότι ειναι φάντασμα, μην τα διαστρεβλώνουμε σαν δελτίο τύπου . Σπανιο λεμε ότι ειναι, κατι σαν την αλήθεια στις διαφημίσεις και στις ανακοινώσεις των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών.
> Το αν και πόσοι θα πάρουν 100άρι ή 200άρι δεν ειναι δική μου δουλειά να το βρω, υποτίθεται ότι εχει κάποια ερευνα αγοράς για να το διαφημίζουν ως υπηρεσία προς διάθεση. 
> Ξερω γω πάλι, ειμαι και μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Στην εποχή μου κατι τετοια τα λεγαμε μοUνιές. Με το συμπάθιο.


χωρις να εχω δει νουμερα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να το πλησιαζουμε το 20% για ταχυτητες 50+ απο καμπινα.

απο κει και περα οσο overstatement ειναι να λες fiber και να δινεις υπηρεσιες απο ΑΚ, 
τοσο understatement ειναι να βαζεις στην ιδια ομπρελα το vdsl της καμπινας με του ΑΚ.

ειναι 2 διαφορετικα προιοντα που κανονικα θα επρεπε να εχουν διαφορετικες ονομασιες.
ελα μου ομως που και ο πολυς ο κοσμος δεν θελει πολυπλοκοτητες αλλα απλα πραγματα και θα χανε τη μπαλα + marketing  σιγουρα. 

και δεν παιρνω το μερος κανενος. απλα οπως εχω ξαναπει και τζουλια να το ελεγαν δεν θα με ενοιαζε, και για τον ανενημερωτο το ονομα δεν εχει καμια σημασια και ο ενημερωμενος ξερει τι παιρνει οποτε το ιδιο.
το μονο που εχω δει ειναι περιπτωσεις σαν κι αυτη, https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/1034124-WIND-FTTH
που εκει ειναι περισοτερο οτι ο πωλητης δεν ξερει την τυφλα του και μπερδευει το fttc με το ftth. και δεν το κανει επιτηδες γιατι αν τη ρωτουσε ταχυτητες 50 -100αρι θα πουλουσε, οχι ftth

----------


## Mirmidon

> Υπάρχει νόμος που το απαγορεύει;
> Από την στιγμή που ισχύει έστω και σε ένα σπίτι.


1ον Εγείρεις θέμα για τη σχέση νόμιμου και ηθικού.

2ον Για γράψε μας σε παρακαλώ τον νόμο που αναφέρεσε. Τον έχεις διαβάσει και ξέρεις; Μπας και γράφει μέσα κάτι για τα γνωστά σε όλους μας "ψιλά γράμματα"  Ή μήπως κάνεις το σκεπτικό ότι επειδή κανένας δεν ασχολείτε να κα΄νει αγωγή για ψευδή διαφήμηση άρα ότι κάνει η εταιρία είναι και νόμιμο;

----------


## deniSun

> 1ον Εγείρεις θέμα για τη σχέση νόμιμου και ηθικού.
> 
> 2ον Για γράψε μας σε παρακαλώ τον νόμο που αναφέρεσε. Τον έχεις διαβάσει και ξέρεις; Μπας και γράφει μέσα κάτι για τα γνωστά σε όλους μας "ψιλά γράμματα"  Ή μήπως κάνεις το σκεπτικό ότι επειδή κανένας δεν ασχολείτε να κα΄νει αγωγή για ψευδή διαφήμηση άρα ότι κάνει η εταιρία είναι και νόμιμο;


1. Για το νομικό είπα όσα γνωρίζω.
Για το ηθικό αν θέλεις την άποψή μου το θεωρώ... ανήθικο.

2. Μα δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον νόμο.
Λέω ότι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω κάποιον νόμο:



> Υπάρχει νόμος που το απαγορεύει;


Αν εσύ γνωρίζεις πες τον και σε εμένα/εμάς.
Δείξε μου και τα ψηλά γράμματα που αναφέρεις.
Και ξεκίνησε να μαζεύεις υπογραφές για καταγγελία.
Εγώ μαζί σου.

----------


## Mirmidon

> 1. Για το νομικό είπα όσα γνωρίζω.
> Για το ηθικό αν θέλεις την άποψή μου το θεωρώ... ανήθικο.
> 
> 2. Μα δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον νόμο.
> Λέω ότι ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω κάποιον νόμο:
> 
> Αν εσύ γνωρίζεις πες τον και σε εμένα/εμάς.
> Δείξε μου και τα ψηλά γράμματα που αναφέρεις.
> Και ξεκίνησε να μαζεύεις υπογραφές για καταγγελία.
> Εγώ μαζί σου.


Εντάξει τώρα κατάλαβα.... :One thumb up: 

Τα ψιλά γράμματα δεν θα σου τα εξηγήσω αναλυτικά γιατί δεν είμαι δικήγόρος. Νόμος όμως υπάρχει και μάλιστα προκύπτει από κοινωτική οδηγία. Δυστυχώς δεν κρατάω αρχείο γιατί προς το παρόν μου αρκεί ό,τι ισχύει. Γνωρίζω όμως ότι σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις επιβάλεται να υπάρχουν και να διευκρινίζουν προβαλόμενα στοιχεία μιας διαφήμησης. Θα τα έχεις προσέξει και εσύ πιστεύω σε διαφορες τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις, να περνάνε εξηγηματικές προτάσεις με γρήγορο ρυθμό και μικρά (ψιλά) γράμματα στο κάτω μέρος της διαφήμισης. Στο ραδιόφωνο υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο με μια φράση η οποία εκφωνείται στο τέλος της διαφήμισης συνήθως και αυτή με γρήγορο ρυθμό. Τρανό παράδειγμα "Η προσοφρά ισχύει μέχρι εξαντλήσεως του stock". Σε ανάλογη περίπτωση μια εταιρία τηλ/νιων οφείλει να δηλώνει ανάλογα τι ισχύει για τις προσφορές της. Συνήθως όμως αυτό που κάνουν είναι να χρησιμοποιούν παραπλανητικές φράσεις οι οποίες έχουν διπλή σημασία, επίτηδες για να καλύπτονται νομικά σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας.

Αν ξεκινήσω πρωτοβουλία καταγγελίας ή αν συμμετάσχω σε κάποια στο μέλλον θα σου πω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

πολύ μου αρέσει που αναφέρεται τα 100 και τα 200 από VODAFONE/WIND (επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί φίλοι/γνωστοί) στις περιοχές (Παγκράτι - Φρεατύδα/Πειραιάς) που καλύπτει η (VODAFONE) εταιρεία και ενώ έχει βάλει τις καμπίνες και τα καλώδια οπτικών ινών δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα...
εδώ μέχρι 1000 διαφημίζει η WIND για το ιδιόκτητο της στην ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ και στην ΛΑΡΙΣΑ αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου δεν ξέρω βέβαια σε αυτές τις περιοχές πόσοι τα έχουν?
εδώ καλά καλά τα 30 και τα 50 δεν καλύπτουν την ΑΤΤΙΚΗ και άλλες περιοχές της ελλάδας....
νόμος σίγουρα θα υπάρχει για παραπλανητική διαφήμιση/ψευδή αλλά το ζήτημα είναι ποιος θα κάνει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ή αγωγή και θα τρέχει στην ΔΙΚΑΙΟΣΥΝΗ (ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ) σε αυτό βασίζονται οι πάροχοι και προχωρούν με αργούς ρυθμούς τα έργα μην ξεχνάτε υπάρχει και η υπεργολαβία του ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ (ΕΡΓΑ ΔΕΔΔΗΕ) που ακόμα σε αρκετές περιοχές της αττικής περιμένουν ρευματοδότηση οι νέες καμπίνες...

προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το όνειρο που λέγεται FTTH (Fiber To The Home) θα ολοκληρωθεί όταν γίνει η γραμμή 4 του μετρό στην αθήνα και έχει ολοκληρωθεί και το μετρό στην θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Archon

Κατι για να γελασουμε. Στο YouTube οταν φτασεις τους 100.000 συνδρομητες παιρνεις το silver button. Οταν φτασεις τους 1 εκ. παιρνεις το gold button. Οταν φτασεις τα 1 δισ. FEC Errors τί παιρνεις?????


Κατα τ' αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι παντα στο μεγιστο σε οσες δοκιμες κι αν εχω κανει γιατι στηνω το εσωτερικο ενσυρματο δικτυο και βαζω βγαζω συνεχεια και δεν εχω θεμα. Δεν ξερω τί ακριβως μπορει να φταιει αλλα το διασκεδαζω γιατι μαλλον ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο που δεν το εχει κανενας. :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Κατι για να γελασουμε. Στο YouTube οταν φτασεις τους 100.000 συνδρομητες παιρνεις το silver button. Οταν φτασεις τους 1 εκ. παιρνεις το gold button. Οταν φτασεις τα 1 δισ. FEC Errors τί παιρνεις?????


Δημοσίευση στο ΦΕΚ...  :Razz:  

(έβαλε κρύο)

----------


## puffy

> Κατα τ' αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι παντα στο μεγιστο σε οσες δοκιμες κι αν εχω κανει γιατι στηνω το εσωτερικο ενσυρματο δικτυο και βαζω βγαζω συνεχεια και δεν εχω θεμα. Δεν ξερω τί ακριβως μπορει να φταιει αλλα το διασκεδαζω γιατι μαλλον ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο που δεν το εχει κανενας.


 :ROFL:  αφου παιζεις κομπλε αστο. εισαι benchmark κατασταση  :Razz:

----------


## silverblue

Δίνουν ακόμα το 100L από το τηλέφωνο; Κάπου στα 45 δεν έχει;

----------


## nikgr

> εδώ μέχρι 1000 διαφημίζει η WIND για το ιδιόκτητο της στην ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ και στην ΛΑΡΙΣΑ αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου δεν ξέρω βέβαια σε αυτές τις περιοχές πόσοι τα έχουν?


Δυστυχως η Λάρισα παρ' ολο που θεωρείται πιλοτική πολη με πολλές καμπίνες για απευθείας FTTH Q2 2018 τα έργα έχουν βαλτώσει εδω και μήνες...
Μονο ελάχιστες καμπίνες για vectored vdsl έχουν αλλαχθει σε 2 περιφερειακές συνοικίες και στο κέντρο τίποτα δε φαίνεται καν να ξεκινάει... Αποκλείεται να προλάβουν τις ημερομηνίες και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι εχουν εγκαταλείψει το project που καλύπτει τα 2/3 της πόλης.
Το υπόλοιπο 1/3 της πόλης που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ στο ενα Α/Κ το έχει ολοκληρώσει εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## anthip09

> Δίνουν ακόμα το 100L από το τηλέφωνο; Κάπου στα 45 δεν έχει;


Ναι στα 45,5

----------


## silverblue

> Ναι στα 45,5


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## anthip09

:One thumb up: 


> Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Pallaros

Αυτό το κόλλημα που έχουν όλοι και μιλάνε μόνο για το download speed, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται πόσο είναι το upload speed στην 100άρα.

----------


## emeliss

Είναι 100/10 και 200/20.

----------


## chdarmas

Καλησπέρα 
ξέρει κανείς αν απο 30 mbps vdsl
 σε 100 fiber πρεπει να πάρω άλλο router?

thanks!

----------


## adiS

> Καλησπέρα 
> ξέρει κανείς αν απο 30 mbps vdsl
>  σε 100 fiber πρεπει να πάρω άλλο router?
> 
> thanks!


Θα σου δώσουν το Speedport Plus

----------


## chdarmas

> Θα σου δώσουν το Speedport Plus


thanks!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλησπέρα 
> ξέρει κανείς αν απο 30 mbps vdsl
>  σε 100 fiber πρεπει να πάρω άλλο router?
> 
> thanks!


Δεν λες ποιό έχεις.

Είχαμε το speedport w724, μείναμε με το ίδιο από 50 σε 100.

----------


## adiS

> Δεν λες ποιό έχεις.
> 
> Είχαμε το speedport w724, μείναμε με το ίδιο από 50 σε 100.


και εσύ αν ζήτησεις το plus θα στο δώσουν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> και εσύ αν ζήτησεις το plus θα στο δώσουν.


Μπορεί, η γραμμή αναβαθμίστηκε πριν από μία βδομάδα. Είπαμε ότι έχουμε συναγερμό και στείλανε το mini ups, μοδεμ μας είπανε να κρατήσουμε το ίδιο. Από την στιγμή που η γραμμή κόλλησε στα 98,κάτι/9,40 δεν το ακουμπάω.

----------


## adiS

ναι εφόσον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εννοείται ότι κρατάς αυτό που έχεις. Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές σε 100+ δίνουν το plus. Από ότι έχει αναφερθεί και στην 50άρα με λίγο "γκρίνια" το δίνουν.

Με το Speedport i2 πάντως σχεδόν κάνεις δεν το κράτησε σε 100άρα και όποιος το έχει εύκολα του το αντικαθιστούν.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ναι εφόσον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα εννοείται ότι κρατάς αυτό που έχεις. Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές σε 100+ δίνουν το plus. Από ότι έχει αναφερθεί και στην 50άρα με λίγο "γκρίνια" το δίνουν.
> 
> Με το Speedport i2 πάντως σχεδόν κάνεις δεν το κράτησε σε 100άρα και όποιος το έχει εύκολα του το αντικαθιστούν.


Από πίσω έχουμε mikrotik/raspberry3+/ubiquiti, έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα να παίξουμε   :Razz:

----------


## chdarmas

Το speedport w724 έχω είπαν δε θέλει αλλαγή αλλά κλείδωνει στα 50mbps και δήλωσα βλάβη,θα δείξει
Ευχαριστώ παντως

----------


## ASFE

200αρες ποτε θα αρχισουν πιο πολλες να ειναι διαθεσιμες?

----------


## adiS

> Από πίσω έχουμε mikrotik/raspberry3+/ubiquiti, έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα να παίξουμε


θες να πεις ότι το speedport plus υστερεί σε κάτι σε σχέση με αυτά? :P Αποκλείεται.

Γενικά το w724 το αφήνουν, αν δουν ζόρια τότε κάνουν αλλαγή σε Plus.




> 200αρες ποτε θα αρχισουν πιο πολλες να ειναι διαθεσιμες?


δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση από καμία εταιρεία με το πως προχωράει. Οπότε μόνο από την εταιρεία που έχει την καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να μάθεις.

----------


## deniSun

> θες να πεις ότι το speedport plus υστερεί σε κάτι σε σχέση με αυτά? :P Αποκλείεται.
> 
> Γενικά το w724 το αφήνουν, αν δουν ζόρια τότε κάνουν αλλαγή σε Plus.
> 
> 
> 
> δεν υπάρχει ανακοίνωση από καμία εταιρεία με το πως προχωράει. Οπότε μόνο από την εταιρεία που έχει την καμπίνα που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να μάθεις.


To ΜΤ είναι ρούτερ και όχι "ρούτερ".
Το ubiquity ΑΡ και όχι "ΑΡ".
Οπότε ουδεμία σχέση έχουν και τα δύο με τα μπρίκια των παρόχων.

----------


## adiS

> To ΜΤ είναι ρούτερ και όχι "ρούτερ".
> Το ubiquity ΑΡ και όχι "ΑΡ".
> Οπότε ουδεμία σχέση έχουν και τα δύο με τα μπρίκια των παρόχων.


χαβαλέ έκανα  :Smile:

----------


## deniSun

> χαβαλέ έκανα


Δεν εμφανίστηκε σωστά το emoticon.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> To ΜΤ είναι ρούτερ και όχι "ρούτερ".
> Το ubiquity ΑΡ και όχι "ΑΡ".
> Οπότε ουδεμία σχέση έχουν και τα δύο με τα μπρίκια των παρόχων.


Ξέχασες το raspberry. Ενας υπολογιστής των 80 € (με θήκη, original τρφοδοτικό, 2 κάρτες sd - η μία έτοιμη για backup, wifi που έκλεισα στα 2,4 και στα 5, 4 usb2  αν θες στικάκια και δίσκους), που μπαίνεις από παντού και ρυθμίζεις τα πάντα (ή βλέπεις στατιστικά)

Από το raspberry εκτίμησα και την κατανάλωση μνήμης του  chromium και του vnc, τύφλα νάχει o firefox και  το teamviewer.

----------


## deniSun

> Ξέχασες το raspberry. Ενας υπολογιστής των 80 € (με θήκη, original τρφοδοτικό, 2 κάρτες sd - η μία έτοιμη για backup, wifi που έκλεισα στα 2,4 και στα 5, 4 usb2  αν θες στικάκια και δίσκους), που μπαίνεις από παντού και ρυθμίζεις τα πάντα (ή βλέπεις στατιστικά)
> 
> Από το raspberry εκτίμησα και την κατανάλωση μνήμης του  chromium και του vnc, τύφλα νάχει το teamviewer.


Αναλόγως την χρήση που θέλεις να κάνεις.
Για απλά πράγματα... καλό είναι.
Απλά υπερεκτιμούν πολλοί τις δυνατότητές του.
Το είχα βάλει για dns server, το προτείνουν πολλοί με οδηγούς, αλλά αποδείχθηκε τελείως αναξιόπιστο.
Μετά από λίγες μέρες κρεμούσε.
Προφανώς και δεν κάνει για 24/7.
Για κάποιες άλλες υλοποιήσεις πχ mame κλπ ίσως να είναι καλό.

----------


## adiS

εγώ σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω κάτι για την τηλεόραση της κρεβατοκάμαρας για αναπαραγωγή ταινιών,netflix, kodi οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάω σε raspberry.

Ακόμα όμως δεν έχω κατασταλάξει

----------


## deniSun

> εγώ σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω κάτι για την τηλεόραση της κρεβατοκάμαρας για αναπαραγωγή ταινιών,netflix, kodi οπότε σκέφτομαι να πάω σε raspberry.
> 
> Ακόμα όμως δεν έχω κατασταλάξει




Off Topic


		Δοκίμασέ το.

----------


## ASFE

:On topic please:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αναλόγως την χρήση που θέλεις να κάνεις.
> Για απλά πράγματα... καλό είναι.
> Απλά υπερεκτιμούν πολλοί τις δυνατότητές του.
> Το είχα βάλει για dns server, το προτείνουν πολλοί με οδηγούς, *αλλά αποδείχθηκε τελείως αναξιόπιστο.
> Μετά από λίγες μέρες κρεμούσε.*
> Προφανώς και δεν κάνει για 24/7.
> Για κάποιες άλλες υλοποιήσεις πχ mame κλπ ίσως να είναι καλό.




Off Topic


		Γιατί ?
Εμενε από μνήμη, έμενε από χώρο στην sd, ζεσταινότανε, ποιό raspberry ?

To raspberry pi 3 B+ που έχω για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση είναι άψογο, βλέπω router OTE, controller ubiquiti, mikrotik χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Για dns, kodi κλπ μπορεί να μην κάνει. Αλλωστε δεν μπορεις να ρυθμίσεις τις στροφες του ανεμιστήρα (όχι ότι δεν γίνεται) γιατί κάνει θόρυβο.

Καλό είναι βέβαια να ξέρεις και λίγο από linux να κόψεις logs μην γεμίσει η κάρτα κλπ
Κι ένα προγραμματισμένο αυτόματο reboot με cron  που και που δεν του δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikgr

ας αλλάξει και ο τιτλος του thread σε "rasberry" παρακαλω να τα συζητήσετε πιο ontopic

----------


## deniSun

> ας αλλάξει και ο τιτλος του thread σε "rasberry" παρακαλω να τα συζητήσετε πιο ontopic


To off-topic tag δεν το βλέπεις;

----------


## slalom

Ανοιξτε θεμα παιδια και πειτε τα

----------


## cyberten

> Γενικά το w724 το αφήνουν, αν δουν ζόρια τότε κάνουν αλλαγή σε Plus.


Στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν και είναι κατηγορηματικοί. Έως τα 100Mbps κρατάω το w724 και αν ποτέ "ανέβω προς τα επάνω" αλλαγή με άλλο.

----------


## adiS

> Στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν και είναι κατηγορηματικοί. Έως τα 100Mbps κρατάω το w724 και αν ποτέ "ανέβω προς τα επάνω" αλλαγή με άλλο.


φαντάζομαι δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την γραμμή σου? Γιατί σε αυτούς που είχαν πρόβλημα με το 724 σε 100άρα το αλλάζουν.

----------


## cyberten

> φαντάζομαι δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την γραμμή σου? Γιατί σε αυτούς που είχαν πρόβλημα με το 724 σε 100άρα το αλλάζουν.


Πράγματι δεν είχα κάποιο θέμα ωστόσο, φαντάζομαι, αν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος ιδιαίτερος θα το άλλαζαν λόγω πρότερης εμπειρίας.

----------


## lehrer

Καλημέρα!

Προχθές είδα τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ να εργάζονται στην καμπίνα που βρίσκεται κοντά στο σπίτι μου. Μου είπαν ότι αναβάθμισαν την καμπίνα ώστε να υποστηρίζει ταχύτητα έως 200Mbps. Στην σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote δεν εμφανίζεται ακόμα . Ξέρει κανείς πόσο καιρό παίρνει μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το σύστημά τους;

----------


## deniSun

> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Προχθές είδα τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ να εργάζονται στην καμπίνα που βρίσκεται κοντά στο σπίτι μου. Μου είπαν ότι αναβάθμισαν την καμπίνα ώστε να υποστηρίζει ταχύτητα έως 200Mbps. Στην σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote δεν εμφανίζεται ακόμα . Ξέρει κανείς πόσο καιρό παίρνει μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το σύστημά τους;


Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.
Μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσής σου.
Το ίδιο και με εμένα.
Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός από την καμπίνα και μου είπε ότι την έθεσε σε λειτουργία, πήγα αμέσως σε νέο πακέτο.
Απλά μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα ελέγχους στην καμπίνα και ότι θα είμαι ο πρώτος και ότι οι έλεγχοι θα γίνουν με την δική μου σύνδεση.
Στη σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας εμφανίστηκε μετά από ~15μέρες.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.
> Μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσής σου.
> Το ίδιο και με εμένα.
> Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός από την καμπίνα και μου είπε ότι την έθεσε σε λειτουργία, πήγα αμέσως σε νέο πακέτο.
> Απλά μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα ελέγχους στην καμπίνα και ότι θα είμαι ο πρώτος και ότι οι έλεγχοι θα γίνουν με την δική μου σύνδεση.
> Στη σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας εμφανίστηκε μετά από ~15μέρες.


Μισό λεπτό, αυτό πώς γίνεται; Όταν καλέσεις στο 13888 ελέγχουν από τη γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και αυτή τη διαθεσιμότητα και αν τους βγάλει ότι προσφέρεται "κάτι" τότε το προχωράνε και προφανώς αν όχι δεν το προχωράνε. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και αν προσπαθήσεις να ολοκληρώσεις τη διαδικασία μέσω Διαδικτύου.

----------


## deniSun

> Μισό λεπτό, αυτό πώς γίνεται; Όταν καλέσεις στο 13888 ελέγχουν από τη γνωστή ιστοσελίδα και αυτή τη διαθεσιμότητα και αν τους βγάλει ότι προσφέρεται "κάτι" τότε το προχωράνε και προφανώς αν όχι δεν το προχωράνε. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και αν προσπαθήσεις να ολοκληρώσεις τη διαδικασία μέσω Διαδικτύου.


Απλά μου είπαν ότι θα προωθήσουν το αίτημα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αν αυτοί πούνε οκ... προχωράμε.
Έτσι και έγινε.
Νομίζω ότι τα είχα ποστάρει όλα αυτά όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## cyberten

> Απλά μου είπαν ότι θα προωθήσουν το αίτημα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αν αυτοί πούνε οκ... προχωράμε.
> Έτσι και έγινε.
> Νομίζω ότι τα είχα ποστάρει όλα αυτά όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα.


Είχα καιρό να παρακολουθήσω το νήμα και μπορεί αν το έκανες να μην το είδα  :Sorry: .......

----------


## lehrer

> Απλά μου είπαν ότι θα προωθήσουν το αίτημα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αν αυτοί πούνε οκ... προχωράμε.
> Έτσι και έγινε.
> Νομίζω ότι τα είχα ποστάρει όλα αυτά όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα.


Εγώ κάλεσα το 13888 και μου είπαν ότι η αίτηση δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί αν δεν εμφανιστεί ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## ASFE

Η καμπινα που ανηκω εδωσε 100αρι τελη φλεβαρη.
Ποτε να περιμενουμε 200?

----------


## deniSun

> Η καμπινα που ανηκω εδωσε 100αρι τελη φλεβαρη.
> Ποτε να περιμενουμε 200?


Δεν υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα.

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ έχω 100αρα εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες. Στη διαθεσιμότητα όταν κάνω αναζήτηση, είτε με νούμερο είτε με διεύθυνση, μου δείχνει έως 50!!
Δηλαδή και 200 να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα , δεν θα το μάθω ποτέ! Κάτι δεν λειτουργεί σωστα στο σύστημα τους!

----------


## Panagioths

Εδώ εγώ που έχω 200άρα μου βγάζει:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εδώ εγώ που έχω 200άρα μου βγάζει:


Μήπως στην περιοχή σου οι καμπίνες είναι της WIND; Γιατί και στην Καλαμάτα που έχει έως 200, η Cosmote δείχνει το ίδιο πράγμα...

----------


## Panagioths

Yup WIND δυστυχώς!

----------


## pankostas

Σε εμένα πάντως είναι Cosmote όλες οι καμπίνες της πολης

----------


## cyberten

> Στη σελίδα διαθεσιμότητας εμφανίστηκε μετά από ~15μέρες.


Γιατί όμως έκανε τόσο πολύ χρόνο για να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα για τη διαθεσιμότητα των 200Mbps;

----------


## deniSun

> Γιατί όμως έκανε τόσο πολύ χρόνο για να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα για τη διαθεσιμότητα των 200Mbps;


Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω...

----------

